# RideLondon - Surrey 100 anyone?



## Nomadski (2 Apr 2013)

Anyone else going to be doing this?

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....__Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100.htm

Am particularly interested in those who, like me, have taken up cycling in the last 6 months or so, or those who dont rack up crazy good times or speeds on their routes (again, like me lol).

Im pleased with what Ive done so far, but also getting the nagging feeling I need to up the game somewhat soon. What felt like a long time to go (August 4th) suddenly seems a lot closer.


----------



## Spally (3 Apr 2013)

Missed out on the first ballot, but may see if Blisscharity (what they do is close to my heart) still have places. But is 4 months long enough for training?


----------



## philinmerthyr (3 Apr 2013)

I'm doing the ride. I have a charity place for beating bowel cancer. I've only been riding regularly since October. I've ridden 1,500 miles through the winter and the longest I have ridden is 50 miles but that was on a calm day in January. 

I too am feeling that I need to up the training. The challenge for me is that I weigh 21 st but even though I am very big, I am fit. I've got a week off work this week so have been planning my training. This involves a change of diet and a training schedule. 

I got in 26 miles this morning and plan similar rides over the next couple of days. My average speed tends to be just under 12mph which I'm happy with given the weight I am carrying. I have been concentrating on speeding up my cadence which is helping to improve my endurance. I know I will complete the ride with 4 months training and dropping a couple of stone.

Realising there is only 4 months to the ride has given me the extra motivation to get out on the bike and train rather than just riding.

It will be a great day.


----------



## Longshot (3 Apr 2013)

Yes, I got a place in the ballot.

I started riding again last year (after a 20 year break) after buying a bike on the C2W scheme and then doing some training in order to do the London 2 Brighton overnight in July last year which was 70 miles. I survived that with energy to spare!

However, I've had a quiet winter and am now beginning to ramp up my training. I'm actually spending more time in the gym losing weight and building strength than on the road but that will change over the next few weeks. I'm going to do some longer group rides over the next few months including a couple of local Bikeathons and probably the L2B overnight again.

I'm mid-40s and currently the wrong side of 17 st so have a fair bit of work to do. The concept is a bit scary to be honest but I fully intend to complete it comfortable within the 9 hour limit even allowing for Newlands Corner and Box Hill!

When I trained for the L2B last year I started off doing 10 mile rides at about 11 mph. By increasing this bit by bit every weekend I was quickly able to do 25 miles at 14+ mph without pain or discomfort. I'm aiming to up this by another level or two before August.

At the moment, I haven't signed up for a charity but am analysing the various offers and quality of free jerseys!


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I'm doing the ride. I have a charity place for beating bowel cancer. I've only been riding regularly since October. I've ridden 1,500 miles through the winter and the longest I have ridden is 50 miles but that was on a calm day in January.
> 
> I too am feeling that I need to up the training. The challenge for me is that I weigh 21 st but even though I am very big, I am fit. I've got a week off work this week so have been planning my training. This involves a change of diet and a training schedule.
> 
> ...


 
Good stuff. I have a slightly reverse problem to yourself, I haven't got so much weight to pull (12.5 st), but I am unfit. And I think a lot of my weight is body fat so I am also changing my diet to cut out the potatoes and pasta. Which is very tough!!

Longest ride to date so far for me was 55 miles, in 4 hours 35 mins. My big thing apart from general fitness is hills. Really need to get my technique better, when I stand I feel my legs turn to jelly. And there are some proper hills on this route.



Longshot said:


> Yes, I got a place in the ballot.
> 
> I started riding again last year (after a 20 year break) after buying a bike on the C2W scheme and then doing some training in order to do the London 2 Brighton overnight in July last year which was 70 miles. I survived that with energy to spare!
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on the riding after such a long break, must have been weird getting back on the bike! Obviously haven't lost it though!

I took a drive around the course from kingston down thru the Surrey Hills part and back to Wimbledon and I have to say, its not Newlands Corner or Box Hill we should all be worried about, rather Leith Hill. Bleeding nightmare!!! Highest point on the route.

Im going to take a train down to Newlands to do that part of the course (Newlands, Leith, Box Hill then back thru Leatherhead, Cobham, Esher, Kingston and Wimbledon) in the next few weeks so Ill have some experience, and some Garmin data to look at.

Get through that 25 - 30 mile stretch and the rest is pretty straightforward save for the mileage.


----------



## kedab (3 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Anyone else going to be doing this?
> 
> http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....__Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100.htm
> 
> ...


 
didn't get a place - wasn't happy. being the kind soul that i am i donated my entry fee, so i've got the shirt...meh


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

kedab said:


> didn't get a place - wasn't happy. being the kind soul that i am i donated my entry fee, so i've got the shirt...meh


 
Why didnt you do what I did and take a charity place? That way you got a shirt, got a place AND supported both the race and a great cause?


----------



## Spally (3 Apr 2013)

on the plus side for me i'm mid 30's and weigh not a lot so it's not hard for me to get my fitness back. Just got confirmation from the charity place so i will be spending a lot of time on the bike, both on road and on my trainer. looking forward to it now, as you say should be a great day.


----------



## kedab (3 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Why didnt you do what I did and take a charity place? That way you got a shirt, got a place AND supported both the race and a great cause?


 
i didn't look into it too much - thought if i got the ballot that'd be sweet but with many of the charities isn't there a minimum amount they require you to raise and if you don't reach that target, then you're liable for the rest of it? essentially owing a debt?

i was actually quite happy to donate the entry fee...ignore my liberal and random use of emoticons


----------



## Iain M Norman (3 Apr 2013)

I got a place. I'll be 40 next year. I'm not exactly slim at 100kg (16 st) either.

I managed a 112km (70mile) ride the other day in 4 hours, it is possible to be fat and fast with a bit of training. 

Worst case you'll have 9 hours to finish. If I was averaging 12mph I'd want to work on getting that avg up a bit to be sure of making it in time.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

kedab said:


> i didn't look into it too much - thought if i got the ballot that'd be sweet but with many of the charities isn't there a minimum amount they require you to raise and if you don't reach that target, then you're liable for the rest of it? essentially owing a debt?
> 
> i was actually quite happy to donate the entry fee...ignore my liberal and random use of emoticons


 
British Heart Foundation had a £50 minimum amount! Go see if they have any places left. I went with Cancer Research UK, didn't care they had a £650 minimum amount, they are a charity close to my heart.

I wanted to get thru the ballot too, but seeing as I was a little drunk when I signed up, and I smoked, and I didn't own a bike, Im not overly surprised they probably put me as a low priority!

Now I own a bike, don't smoke and don't get nearly as drunk anymore so I dont sign up for silly things like cycling 100 miles within 9 hours...

EDIT:



Iain M Norman said:


> I got a place. I'll be 40 next year. I'm not exactly slim at 100kg (16 st) either.
> 
> I managed a 112km (70mile) ride the other day in 4 hours, it is possible to be fat and fast with a bit of training.
> 
> Worst case you'll have 9 hours to finish. If I was averaging 12mph I'd want to work on getting that avg up a bit to be sure of making it in time.


 
Definitely working on that average speed, have already picked up since that ride, but need to test it against the distance, or close to the distance, sure I will slow down under more miles and I need to keep it up as those hills will wither the average down massively.


----------



## kedab (3 Apr 2013)

Hmmmm....i may have to reconsider. I shall check the bazillion emails i've been receiving ever since signing up and see what's what


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

kedab said:


> Hmmmm....i may have to reconsider. I shall check the bazillion emails i've been receiving ever since signing up and see what's what


 
Go for it kedab, hopefully see you rushing past me somewhere on the route!


----------



## kedab (3 Apr 2013)

haha! 'rushing past' , would depend entirely on how far in...dribbling and begging for mercy by mile 30 because i've gone off all gung-ho as always, is more like it


----------



## Tubbs (3 Apr 2013)

I got a place. Although I've been commuting for years, recently it's been quite on and off due to circumstances beyond my control. When I do commute it's a 16 mile round trip, 3-5 days a week. I've started to add in long weekend rides that are quite hilly but literally only just started this. I'm doing 40 on Sunday. The longest ride I've ever done was about 55 miles but that was over a year ago now and involved a pub stop ;-) 

Other than that I did the Great Manchester Cycle last year which was 26 miles and took me 1hr 29 mins (it's very flat!) I'm doing the 52 miler this year so I'm hoping that will give me a bit more practice riding in a group. 

So, I don't have a great deal of experience, but I'm pretty sure I can complete it in the required time. I just need to practice fixing a puncture faster and putting my bottle back in the cage without crashing into anyone. They are my biggest concerns at the moment. ;-)


----------



## RiflemanSmith (3 Apr 2013)

I din't make the ballot :-(


----------



## kedab (3 Apr 2013)

RiflemanSmith said:


> I din't make the ballot :-(


see above mate, me neither. might consider riding for a good cause though, seeing as how Nomadski's saying not all of them want £500+ in guaranteed sponsorship.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (3 Apr 2013)

I always like to pay for my place then I don't have to raise x amount.
At least I got a Jersey out of it that doesn't fit me properly.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

RiflemanSmith said:


> I always like to pay for my place then I don't have to raise x amount.
> At least I got a Jersey out of it that doesn't fit me properly.


 
Check out British Heart Foundation, they only required £50 minimum to raise, there must be 10 people you know, work with, related to who will donate a fiver!

Tell them if you raise £100 you will do it in a dress...


----------



## kedab (3 Apr 2013)

RiflemanSmith said:


> At least I got a Jersey out of it that doesn't fit me properly.


 
 mine's pretty massive...the jersey, is pretty massive.


----------



## kedab (3 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Check out British Heart Foundation, they only required £50 minimum to raise, there must be 10 people you know, work with, related to who will donate a fiver!
> 
> Tell them if you raise £100 you will do it in a dress...


 
i shall check it all oot tomorrow and i'll be sure to get back here to let you know the sitch'


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

kedab said:


> i shall check it all oot tomorrow and i'll be sure to get back here to let you know the sitch'


 
Awesome


----------



## RiflemanSmith (4 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Check out British Heart Foundation, they only required £50 minimum to raise, there must be 10 people you know, work with, related to who will donate a fiver!
> 
> Tell them if you raise £100 you will do it in a dress...


I am already hitting them for the Nightrider, that is why I like to pay for my place, then I top up the sponsor money myself.
As you ask people and they are like "didn't I sponsor you last month?".



kedab said:


> mine's pretty massive...the jersey, is pretty massive.


Mines an XL but is tight around my bi's.


----------



## Spally (4 Apr 2013)

night ride looks good


----------



## RiflemanSmith (4 Apr 2013)

Spally said:


> night ride looks good


 Yeah it is handy for me as Ally Pally is only up down the road from me.


----------



## Spally (4 Apr 2013)

just had my registration confirmed through the charity bliss. all paid for now best i get out and start racking up some miles (for ride london that is).

i'm essex so not to far for me, may well sign up for the night ride as well.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (4 Apr 2013)

I'm doing the NightRider on my Tod, if you wanna buddy up I am starting at Alley Palley at 00:00 hrs


----------



## Spally (4 Apr 2013)

ok will have a look into it and let you know, i'm no bradley wiggins though


----------



## RiflemanSmith (4 Apr 2013)

I wont be pegging it round either on my Voodoo Marasa.


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Apr 2013)

I was in Surrey yesterday so had a drive around Leith Hill and Box Hill. Leith Hill is very steep in places while Box Hill is more of a continuous grind. I recorded them on Strava to get the hill profiles so I could find similar hills close to me to train on. I deleted them later as I was in the car and got a number of KOMs as a result.

Here is Leith Hill 







Here is Box Hill






Both pretty challenging 50 miles into the ride.


----------



## Spally (7 Apr 2013)

They look like fun!! Best I get some hill training in


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Apr 2013)

Spally said:


> They look like fun!! Best I get some hill training in



I thought that so hit the hills this morning. The Welsh valleys are good for that. I worked out a route with nearly 1,000 ft of climbing. It was tough but I feel great having done it. I plan to ride this route twice a week fom now on.


----------



## Spally (7 Apr 2013)

I live in Essex and have 3 hills on my doorstep, each gets steeper and harder so going to plan a route involving at least 2 of them, not sure how high they are but seem high when riding up them


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Apr 2013)

I'm pleased to report that the local 'hills' I used to have to cycle up when I started cycling last year have now been downgraded to being slopes, but I need to seriously increase my hill work before August. 

I might have to start going out with my bike in the car as my 'local' decent hills are still quite a distance from me, and fall into my 'long ride' category rather than hill sessions. 

Good ride this morning though, beat a PB over 29.26 miles


----------



## Nomadski (7 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the readings there philinmerthyr, I did a ride myself a while back in the car of the section between West Byfleet and Letherhead and have to say the section you recorded, plus a grade 5 hill around Newlands Corner prior to Leith and Box Hills will really be the key to finishing this race for me within the 9 hour limit.


----------



## stu9000 (7 Apr 2013)

I'm in. Haven't ridden since I was a teen. Now 42 and loving whizzing about on my shiny new triban 3. Ive done about 50m this week but over several 12 m rides. Av speed is about 12mph so a way to go. I'm still getting body and bike up to speed. Interesting post about box hill being key to completing the route within the 9 hour limit. I don't live too far away so will have to tackle it soon.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Apr 2013)

Im tempted to jump on a train from Raynes Park tomorrow to Horseley and ride the Newlands / Forest Green / Leith Hill / Box Hill section then the 30 miles back home. What really puts me off is the high chance it will rain, and the fact my new riding attire is due for delivery sometime tomorrow by Citylink.

May have to do it on my second day off on Tuesday, give me a chance to clean up the bike, its looking a bit dirty and needs new pedals fixing.

Or I may just go out on a 35 mile loop thru Cobham....


----------



## oldgreyandslow (8 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I was in Surrey yesterday so had a drive around Leith Hill and Box Hill. Leith Hill is very steep in places while Box Hill is more of a continuous grind. I recorded them on Strava to get the hill profiles so I could find similar hills close to me to train on. I deleted them later as I was in the car and got a number of KOMs as a result.
> 
> 
> Both pretty challenging 50 miles into the ride.


 
I explored them on strava too, bloody hell is all I can say!

I'm trying to get a bit of hill training in but I can see these being a bit of a challenge to say the least. Anyhow there's still a few months to go, plenty of time to get fitter, lose more weight etc. I'm managing 60 milers now but don't have hills of this calibre, if that's the right word, nearby to try to knacker myself on.

Before all these clever sods come on and say "it's not difficult, just pick a low gear etc." I've got a 12-27 compact and still struggle on anything seriously steep. Practice, practice and even more practice required clearly.


----------



## SquareDaff (8 Apr 2013)

Like a lot of other commentors - it got to 1st April and I thought "Time to get training". Following a training plan designed to get me to 100 miles in 4 weeks. Granted it won't be in impressive time- but I have 3 months to work on that at the end of the plan. Have currently finished Week 1 and and doing back to back 30 milers in the week with a 40+ miler at weekends. Feeling pretty good too.

Like a lot on here am concerned about the hills but as I live in Yorkshire finding some of those to practise on won't be a problem. Will get my base fitness in 1st though.

Have also entered a "trial 100" in Nottingham at the end of June, the aim being to do the distance there and then having 5 weeks to iron out any "kinks" before the London event.


----------



## philinmerthyr (9 Apr 2013)

I climbed 1,200ft in 12 miles tonight. I need to speed up but that will come.

http://app.strava.com/activities/48041086

Planning 2 hill climbing sessions in the week and 2 longer tides to build endurance on the weekend. I've also settled into an diet of porridge breakfast, jacket pot and beans lunch and a good balanced evening meal. If I can stick to this I think I will be ready or the ride by Aug.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Apr 2013)

Potatoes are bad news for carbs no?

Good ride that, your a better climber than me. In the next couple of weeks Im planning a trip via Raynes Park to Horsley train station then going to do the badass section of the route (Horsley>Newlands Corner>Leith Hill>Dorking>Box Hill), plus cycle home along a good portion of the ride (Box Hill>Leatherhead>Cobham>Esher>Kingston>Wimbledon - about 60 miles total) just to see how far off I am.

I'm expecting the answer to be "quite a lot".

Just hope we can get some guaranteed forecast sun on one of my days off, so I can take my time with it.

EDIT: Just plotted it out to a TCX file for my Garmin. Looks a great challenge for me, but going to have to bite the bullet sooner rather than later. 53.4 mile route, elevation +3,328 ft / - 3471 ft, almost all that the first 26 miles...


----------



## philinmerthyr (10 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Potatoes are bad news for carbs no?



I've read that jacket potatoes are good. They are low GI and so release energy slowly. Jacket pots and beans, I believe is one of the better options. The fact that this is only £1.12 on my office canteen is another bonus. 

Mash and chips are not such a good use of potatoes.


----------



## lavoisier (10 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I've read that jacket potatoes are good. They are low GI and so release energy slowly. Jacket pots and beans, I believe is one of the better options. The fact that this is only £1.12 on my office canteen is another bonus.
> 
> Mash and chips are not such a good use of potatoes.


 
Sorry but Jacket Potatoes are High GI at 85.


----------



## philinmerthyr (10 Apr 2013)

lavoisier said:


> Sorry but Jacket Potatoes are High GI at 85.


Oh. Change of lunch plans then.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Apr 2013)

If I was you, I'd go through Coldharbour and down into Dorking that way, after Leith. It's a great descent 
Newlands corner is a miserable grind but at least it's short. Leith is the hardest climb there, not least because of the constantly changing gradients and rough surface. Box is no big deal, as long as you spin easy until at least the first steep right-hand hairpin. It levels out a little after that and you can push on along the straight with the graffitti mural on the road. When it kicks up into the right-hander at the end, just dig in and get through the tree section because the cafe / stop is just round the corner! Good luck.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (12 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> If I was you, I'd go through Coldharbour and down into Dorking that way, after Leith. It's a great descent
> Newlands corner is a miserable grind but at least it's short. Leith is the hardest climb there, not least because of the constantly changing gradients and rough surface. Box is no big deal, as long as you spin easy until at least the first steep right-hand hairpin. It levels out a little after that and you can push on along the straight with the graffitti mural on the road. When it kicks up into the right-hander at the end, just dig in and get through the tree section because the cafe / stop is just round the corner! Good luck.


 
I've tried strava-ing the area and can't work out Newlands at all. From the route it seems to go down not up, and I know that can't be right.
There seems to be several routes around Leith also.
I have a feling your idea of spinning easy may well equate to my balls out efforts


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Apr 2013)

I'm not sure of the gear ratios on my Roubaix but riding in the welsh hills, at times, I have to drop my cadence to around 50 rpm. Strava is showing a gradient of 8% where my cadence dropped on my last ride. Should I consider changing the gearing to cope with this or just stick with it? It will get better as I lose weight over the next 4 months. 

Here is my last ride - http://app.strava.com/activities/48041086


----------



## Nosaj (12 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Oh. Change of lunch plans then.


 
Try sweet potatoes in the jacket slightly lower GI - I actually prefer these now compared to actual potatoes.

Or chip them (the sweet potatoes) and chip some parsnips, throw em in the oven and bake and you have healthy (ish) chips !!


----------



## Nomadski (12 Apr 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I've tried strava-ing the area and can't work out Newlands at all. From the route it seems to go down not up, and I know that can't be right.
> There seems to be several routes around Leith also.
> I have a feling your idea of spinning easy may well equate to my balls out efforts


 
It goes up then down. Look at my plotted route above, you see Newlands Corner at the 5 mile point.


----------



## Spally (13 Apr 2013)

Got a lot of training to get in. 50 miles this morning, the odd incline but not hills. Thigh muscles started cramping 7 miles from the end, struggling to walk now!!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (13 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> It goes up then down. Look at my plotted route above, you see Newlands Corner at the 5 mile point.


 
Thanks for that, I'll try and head that way next weekend, probably about a 25 mile run to get there first though


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Apr 2013)

If approached from yonder A246 (or whatever it's called), it's uphill, as it winds South, then in an Eastwood fashion.


----------



## line71 (15 Apr 2013)

Whats preventing anyone not affiliated with the organisations ballot or charity requirements from just joining in on the ride?

I might just join in anyway,i couldnt get in on the ballot and have no charity,there is no law preventing me from cycling on the same roads at the same time,its a free country


----------



## Spally (15 Apr 2013)

you are right, it's a freee country and you can ride this route anytime you please.

however, the organised route, i assume, has the extra help/water stops etc along the route. Unfortunately there is nothing which is free these days so the "entrance fee" goes towards the costs or running this sort of event. Similar to the marathon.

there is a link at the begining of this thread with a whole lists of chartiys which i am sure will be more than happy to accept you as part of their fund raising team.


----------



## Nomadski (15 Apr 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Thanks for that, I'll try and head that way next weekend, probably about a 25 mile run to get there first though


 
Well as I planned a short while back, I took a train from Raynes Park to Horsley and cycled to join the RideLondon route as it headed away from West Horsley thru Newlands Corner, Abinger Hammer, Forest Green, Leith Hill, Dorking and Box Hill and continued to follow it thru its planned route back to Wimbledon. Have now done a significant portion of the 100 mile route save for the central London bits.

Newlands Corner is definitely the first significant challenge, but while it is steep it didn't seem to go on very long, or maybe that was my imagination as it was quite straight. The way down was fun!

Leith Hill is a nightmare! I had real problems here, had to stop halfway and get some refreshment down me. I doubt it will pose too much of an issue to the fit and ready hardcore amateurs, but to those doing this for charity with lesser experience or fitness its going to be the hill which finds them out. There's going to be a lot of walking with bikes here I think. Oh, and the downhill part is epic. I managed 37.9 mph according to Strava, 38.1 mph according to everywhere else.

Box Hill was the lesser challenge of the 3 grade 4 hills IMO. It looks daunting as you approach it from Dorking, but its a pleasant gentle grind. There's a couple of bits which gets a little steep, but having done the other 2 hills plus 25 odd miles by this point I didn't have an issue with Box Hill. Of course I was gently pushing thru it, if I was actually racing like a lot of folk will it may be quite energy sapping.

Had a lovely lunch at the top then carried on the RideLondon route back to Wimbledon, then home.

Strava details here - http://app.strava.com/activities/48970852.

If you want to check out gradients of the most challenging part of the course clicky above.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2013)

Hmmm, I was out that way Yesterday, although took a wildly different route. So you experienced a few decent Surrey Hills, very nice 
The prevailing tailwind for much of the homebound section must have been fun, Today. You came right past my gaff at one point


----------



## philinmerthyr (15 Apr 2013)

Great ride Nomadski. It's great to have that info.

I haven't been out since last Tuesday due to a touch of food poisoning (my own fault). I serviced the bike yesterday so its as good as new to ramp up the training. I make it 16 weeks to the ride so its time to focus.


----------



## Nomadski (19 Apr 2013)

Has anyone who didnt get in thru the ballot, but did get a place thru a charity been receiving a physical magazine? I heard on another forum someone say they have as there is useful information in there like details on picking up the timing chip and registration prior to the big day?


----------



## Spally (19 Apr 2013)

Not me, i ticked boxes saying i didnt want to receive 3rd party information


----------



## Nomadski (17 May 2013)

There is a competition for a few free places for the RideLondon, just need to enter details to enter. This isnt for charity, no need to raise money etc For those who missed out, or who fancy taking a late challenge -

https://www.futurecompetitions.com/prudentialridelondon/Default.asp

EDIT: Oh, and my Cancer Research UK cycling jersey arrived today, actually better than I expected, even has proper pockets at back!


----------



## Iain M Norman (5 Jun 2013)

line71 said:


> Whats preventing anyone not affiliated with the organisations ballot or charity requirements from just joining in on the ride?
> 
> I might just join in anyway,i couldnt get in on the ballot and have no charity,there is no law preventing me from cycling on the same roads at the same time,its a free country


 

Most sportifs I'd say go for it. I did this at one the other day as I waited ages for someone to come register they never did and the briefing was called then we were off. 

But the Ride100 is on closed roads so you might end up not being able to pull the 'they're just public roads' card.


----------



## Iain M Norman (5 Jun 2013)

My latest long distance training ride. A new fastest time for 100 km of 3 hours 20 minutes.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56392808

That was in a small group of 3 guys. Should be able to manage faster in the Ride100 sized groups.

Hopefully I can manage the 160 km in less then 6 hours.


----------



## Iain M Norman (5 Jun 2013)

Spally said:


> Not me, i ticked boxes saying i didnt want to receive 3rd party information


 

The magazine is from the organisers, so not 3rd party.

I've just had the one magazine at the beginning. Has there been a second?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Jun 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Like a lot of other commentors - it got to 1st April and I thought "Time to get training". Following a training plan designed to get me to 100 miles in 4 weeks. Granted it won't be in impressive time- but I have 3 months to work on that at the end of the plan. Have currently finished Week 1 and and doing back to back 30 milers in the week with a 40+ miler at weekends. Feeling pretty good too.
> 
> Like a lot on here am concerned about the hills but as I live in Yorkshire finding some of those to practise on won't be a problem. Will get my base fitness in 1st though.
> 
> Have also entered a "trial 100" in Nottingham at the end of June, the aim being to do the distance there and then having 5 weeks to iron out any "kinks" before the London event.



I'm doing Nottingham too. You riding with friends or alone?


----------



## SquareDaff (6 Jun 2013)

I was going to put a topic on here to ask if anyone else was doing it? I'm turning up on my own but am happy to meet up with anyone beforehand. Do you know if anyone other than ourselves are doing it?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Jun 2013)

Folks??? Anybody doing Nottingham on Sunday 23 June? 25, 50 or 100 miles 

www.cyclelivenottingham.co.uk

Apart from myself and SquareDaff?


----------



## henshaw11 (10 Jun 2013)

Has anyone that was already registered, received details on transport options? - specifically the park+ride stuff. I've just got a late-released space and gone back to look at the FAQs on start times, which by public transport from Surrey ain't gonna work, the other option being I start out at about 4:30 and ride the 25 miles across town first 

I've mailed Wiggle for details but have yet to hear..

That said, looking at the above details on Leith Hill, that might be one reason to bail - I was intending to take a recumbent, Box Hill it's fine for, Newlands is a bit of a git, but I've not been up Leith Hill...


----------



## stu9000 (15 Jun 2013)

henshaw11 said:


> Has anyone that was already registered, received details on transport options? - specifically the park+ride stuff. I've just got a late-released space and gone back to look at the FAQs on start times, which by public transport from Surrey ain't gonna work, the other option being I start out at about 4:30 and ride the 25 miles across town first
> 
> I've mailed Wiggle for details but have yet to hear..
> 
> That said, looking at the above details on Leith Hill, that might be one reason to bail - I was intending to take a recumbent, Box Hill it's fine for, Newlands is a bit of a git, but I've not been up Leith Hill...


I've not heard anything. 
Anytime in June according to the pru site.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Jun 2013)

I'm hoping to get some more info soon. Time is marching on ... I'll post on here when I get more info 

Reason for edit. Wrong smiley


----------



## procel (16 Jun 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> The magazine is from the organisers, so not 3rd party.
> 
> I've just had the one magazine at the beginning. Has there been a second?


 
It says in the 1st magazine that the second will be out at the beginning of July


----------



## procel (16 Jun 2013)

henshaw11 said:


> That said, looking at the above details on Leith Hill, that might be one reason to bail - I was intending to take a recumbent, Box Hill it's fine for, Newlands is a bit of a git, but I've not been up Leith Hill...


 
There's a bit in the magazine which says that recumbents aren't allowed. Neither are hand-cycles, and tandems are only allowed if the person on the back is visually impaired.


----------



## zizou (16 Jun 2013)

Were we not supposed to have been told the starting waves by now? Pretty sure it was meant to be first week in June for that.


----------



## Longshot (17 Jun 2013)

All of the pre-race and organisational stuff was supposed to be out in June. There's still two weeks to go but, even so, it'd be nice to make some concrete plans for the event.


----------



## benb (17 Jun 2013)

I've got a place, just in the general ballot rather than a charity place.
No idea yet what my start time is, but will post it here when I know so if there are a few of us leaving at around the same time we can ride together for a bit.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (17 Jun 2013)

henshaw11 said:


> Has anyone that was already registered, received details on transport options? - specifically the park+ride stuff. I've just got a late-released space and gone back to look at the FAQs on start times, which by public transport from Surrey ain't gonna work, the other option being I start out at about 4:30 and ride the 25 miles across town first
> 
> I've mailed Wiggle for details but have yet to hear..
> 
> That said, looking at the above details on Leith Hill, that might be one reason to bail - I was intending to take a recumbent, Box Hill it's fine for, Newlands is a bit of a git, but I've not been up Leith Hill...


 


leith is fine its just like box but in one long drag mate of mine from high school and i got a place and last weekend we planed to do all three hills as a scout route again and although due to the wind and rain we ditch leith at the last min here strava ( im lucky living in redhill i'm on the doorstep of these beauties to train for this ride..

http://app.strava.com/activities/60484836we're looking at sub 5hrs completion time... considering we hit huge trafffic at some parts and the wind was a killer we recon we're on target


----------



## Norry1 (17 Jun 2013)

How do you work out sub 5 hrs?


----------



## Jdratcliffe (17 Jun 2013)

Norry1 said:


> How do you work out sub 5 hrs?


 

looking to avg 20mph over the whole 100miles - and as closed roads without having to "go easy " on the descents looking out for cars etc and no traffic or traffic lights stop starting should be all ok good weather providing.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> leith is fine its just like box but in one long drag mate of mine from high school and i got a place and last weekend we planed to do all three hills as a scout route again and although due to the wind and rain we ditch leith at the last min here strava ( im lucky living in redhill i'm on the doorstep of these beauties to train for this ride..
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60484836we're looking at sub 5hrs completion time... considering we hit huge trafffic at some parts and the wind was a killer we recon we're on target


 
I would respectfully disagree with your take on Leith Hill. Your clearly a very good rider, expecting a 20mph av over 100 miles is excellent, far better than I expect of my own abilities (sub 8 hr time, could achieve a 14.5 - 15 mph average based on sportive I did few weeks ago). Perhaps your take is different to your level of fitness and how you climb.

IMO, Box Hill is pretty easy going, just about getting into a steady rhythm and going at a constant pace. A gentle grind is how I would describe it. Its certainly the least difficult of the 3 big ones we have on the course.

Leith Hill is MUCH steeper gradient and going up a straight ish road rather than zig zagging it, your forced to feel the full gradient of the hill. Leith is more like a longer, hillier version of Newlands Corner.

Ive cycled the route from Richmond Park thru to Box Hill via the full proper route.

Just did London to Brighton too, and The Beacon is the only hill I found as difficult as Leith.


----------



## Speedball (17 Jun 2013)

About 6 weeks to go and pretty nervous about it (especially Leith Hill). Massive thanks to those who have given a bit more detail on the route. Living miles away from the area means it's not possible for me to get down there and see them for myself (probably for the best) 

The longest ride I've managed so far is 52.7 miles in 3:42. Really need to step up the training but got an issue in the back of my knee (possibly tendonitis) and had to cut short a ride yesterday. Only ended up doing 20.8 miles. Trying to think of the bigger picture and think rest is the best thing to do but can't help panic over losing time on the bike to prepare.

Really looking forward to the event itself and the atmosphere, just not the hills


----------



## Norry1 (17 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> looking to avg 20mph over the whole 100miles - and as closed roads without having to "go easy " on the descents looking out for cars etc and no traffic or traffic lights stop starting should be all ok good weather providing.


 

Fair play. I'm hoping for a sub 6hrs but that will be faster than I've ever done a Century before. 

What do you normally average on a long ride?


----------



## Norry1 (17 Jun 2013)

Is this the Leith Hill? http://app.strava.com/segments/645416


----------



## benb (17 Jun 2013)

Bloody hell, I'll be happy with 7 hours!


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Is this the Leith Hill? http://app.strava.com/segments/645416


 
Nope, http://app.strava.com/segments/944629


----------



## Longshot (17 Jun 2013)

I'm aiming for anything under 9 hours  I've done Newlands Corner, Leith Hill and Box Hill as I live just down the road. Leith is far harder than Box Hill which, as described above, is a gentle grind.


----------



## Norry1 (17 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Nope, http://app.strava.com/segments/944629


 

Ah thanks. Doesn't look too bad then.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

Speedball said:


> About 6 weeks to go and pretty nervous about it (especially Leith Hill). Massive thanks to those who have given a bit more detail on the route. Living miles away from the area means it's not possible for me to get down there and see them for myself (probably for the best)
> 
> The longest ride I've managed so far is 52.7 miles in 3:42. Really need to step up the training but got an issue in the back of my knee (possibly tendonitis) and had to cut short a ride yesterday. Only ended up doing 20.8 miles. Trying to think of the bigger picture and think rest is the best thing to do but can't help panic over losing time on the bike to prepare.
> 
> Really looking forward to the event itself and the atmosphere, just not the hills


 
Thats a really decent pace actually. Just make sure you pace it right on the day. Dont go flying off like Cav.

I would say go well within yourself until Box Hill. Obviously not so slow you will get picked up by the broom wagon, but slow enough you have plenty in reserve to get you through the 25 miles from Newlands Corner to Box Hill.

There are still a few smaller climbs after Box, but nothing like what has gone before. Quick shout out to the very small climb at Wimbledon up to Wimbledon Village though, its a bit of a leg killer I would imagine after 85 odd miles!

There is also a strange 5 miles between Pyrford and West Horsley (just before you enter the Surrey Hills). It seems like a fairly flat road, it looks that way, but there is a very gradual climb on that bit that wont hurt you, but it will sap quite a bit of energy if your not careful, right before you need it most. General fitness will overcome this, and if you can get miles on the bike, try to do it.

The big 3 from the perspective of a self confessed Mamil

*Newlands Corner*

Short and sharp. Straight road going up, up, up. High gradient but short distance (strava segment starts about .3 of a mile before I would start it). Nice view at top! THE single BEST descent of the entire 100 miles IMO, it gets WARP speed crazy.


















Link - http://app.strava.com/segments/646938

*Leith Hill*

Any who tells you this is easy is a super fit / experienced cyclist, or a pro! Its not. Its hard. Its a walker for many cyclists on the day I guarantee. I have done it twice and had to stop 2 times on both occasions going up it, haven't yet had to stop on Box Hill or Newlands. There is even a small section of road that climbs before leveling off again just before the segment starts that will knacker a few legs out there!

Unlike the other two hills listed, Leith goes up, flattens, goes up flattens, goes up. Dont be fooled by the average gradient, it hits 8-9% first little bit, 9%-11% second bit, 12.7% third bit and finally, when your legs are well and truly shot, 14.7% on the last stretch!

And for this you are rewarded with no view of the landscape, but the knowledge that everything else is below you, and you have a thrilling ride through the trees to come!
















Link - http://app.strava.com/segments/944629


Finally the Olympic superstar of the circuit

*Box Hill*

Nice gentle upwards gradient. No shocks, just a steady ride. It has no flat bits, it is constant, which is why its gradient is a little deceiving comparing to Leith Hill which has flatter bits giving you hope the hell is over!

Going up is beautiful (hence why its so popular) looking to your side as you rise you get a lovely view of Surrey. Go round the corner from where the segment ends, and you have a gorgeous view to gaze upon. But don't stare too long, you still have 35 miles to go...


















Link - http://app.strava.com/segments/627910

I have done these hills twice using parts of the official RideLondon route, once from West Horsley thru the hills and back to Wimbledon via the official route (as posted earlier in this thread)

http://app.strava.com/activities/48970852

And a second time from Kingston / Richmond Park to Box Hill to get a feel on the legs not being fresh when I got there.

http://app.strava.com/activities/55531982

In July I plan to do Kingston>Surrey Hills>Wimbledon using the official route, I will post here when done.

For those not sure of the route (ignore the purple on Richmond Park, that's a joke, it should be a very short yellow) this is the official participants map (still no GPX )


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Ah thanks. Doesn't look too bad then.


 
The average gradient is incredibly deceiving. Its much harder than Box Hill.


----------



## Spally (17 Jun 2013)

thanks for that Nomadski. getting married and being away for work has meant i have put in nowhere near as much training.....best i get my backside in gear and start turing out some miles!!!


----------



## stu9000 (17 Jun 2013)

Aw gawd. Time to get training


----------



## Jdratcliffe (18 Jun 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Fair play. I'm hoping for a sub 6hrs but that will be faster than I've ever done a Century before.
> 
> What do you normally average on a long ride?


 
normally average 15/18 mph depending on traffic and weather


----------



## procel (18 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> ...I would say go well within yourself until Box Hill. Obviously not so slow you will get picked up by the broom wagon, but slow enough you have plenty in reserve to get you through the 25 miles from Newlands Corner to Box Hill.
> 
> There are still a few smaller climbs after Box, but nothing like what has gone before. Quick shout out to the very small k - http://app.strava.com/segments/646938
> ...


 
Thanks Nomadski. Very nice assessment of the hills.

I did all three yesterday on a 75mi ride from home and back via Epsom (picked up the RL route at Horsely, left at Headley). (Managed it in <6hrs). It was my first time doing them all at once: second go up Newlands and Leith, fourth go at Box. The first time on those first two I had to stop halfway up them, but I got up all three yesterday. My advice to any other newbies is not to grab at them: put the gears in the lowest one, and keep the speedo on the cycle computer as low as possible (including on the flatter bits to give yourself time to recover).



Jdratcliffe said:


> looking to avg 20mph over the whole 100miles - and as closed roads without having to "go easy " on the descents looking out for cars etc and no traffic or traffic lights stop starting should be all ok good weather providing.


 
I touched 65kph coming down off both Newlands and Leith without any cars bothering me. I read somewhere, and expect, that the congestion of another 20,000 riders will mean I can't achieve that safely on the day. You sound as if you're very fit, and perhaps you'll get well ahead of the congestion of the main pack, but its a big thing to count on.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jun 2013)

Leith is way more testing than Col du Boite, as eluded to above. Just don't go too hard on the lower sextion of Box, when you see the printed mural on the road... you can drop the hammer!


----------



## Jdratcliffe (18 Jun 2013)

procel said:


> Thanks Nomadski. Very nice assessment of the hills.
> 
> I did all three yesterday on a 75mi ride from home and back via Epsom (picked up the RL route at Horsely, left at Headley). (Managed it in <6hrs). It was my first time doing them all at once: second go up Newlands and Leith, fourth go at Box. The first time on those first two I had to stop halfway up them, but I got up all three yesterday. My advice to any other newbies is not to grab at them: put the gears in the lowest one, and keep the speedo on the cycle computer as low as possible (including on the flatter bits to give yourself time to recover).
> 
> ...


 
i ride 30 miles a day to work 5 days a week average between 15/18 mph did newlands at the weekend and hit 82kph on the down hill bits hoping to get a fast start and get a bit of "clear air " with my school friend and maybe a few others after a fast time.


----------



## SquareDaff (18 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I'm doing Nottingham too. You riding with friends or alone?


If you have a Garmin I've put a FIT file of the Nottingham route onto a Nottingham 100 topic. Just look at my recent content to find it.


----------



## SquareDaff (18 Jun 2013)

Been looking at the Strava Segment for Leigh Hill - looks like I might have to hit this http://app.strava.com/activities/57301164#1055817390 again a few times between now and then.


----------



## TWICEmonkey (18 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> looking to avg 20mph over the whole 100miles - and as closed roads without having to "go easy " on the descents looking out for cars etc and no traffic or traffic lights stop starting should be all ok good weather providing.


 
I am not as strong as James yet, but I'm aiming as close to a 20mph average as possible. I'm consistently over 15mph average speed, so I reckon it's achievable as a team effort and with enough training

(FYI to all, I'm Kieran, James' old school mate)


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jun 2013)

Good luck fellas! FWIW, the step from 16-18 avg is quite difficult, when there's a fair bit of climbing and from 18-19+ even more so! I'd be we'll pleased with anything 18+ on that route, I reckon. Be interesting to see how yo get on. The closed roads will be a help and if you work together then it'll be possible... Just!


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jun 2013)

Something I will miss from the London to Brighton ride to this one is having my cycling buddy there. Was great using each other when we tired to get dragged on a little. Guess I'm going to have to be that random saddle sniffer en route.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jun 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Been looking at the Strava Segment for Leigh Hill - looks like I might have to hit this http://app.strava.com/activities/57301164#1055817390 again a few times between now and then.


 
To be fair that looks like madness. 4k climbing in 40 miles. Do that two times and the 100 Ridelondon route will be a piece of p...


----------



## Norry1 (18 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> i ride 30 miles a day to work 5 days a week average between 15/18 mph did newlands at the weekend and hit 82kph on the down hill bits hoping to get a fast start and get a bit of "clear air " with my school friend and maybe a few others after a fast time.


 

I average pretty similar - but the step up to 20mph is a lot.

If I see you - maybe we get a bit of a chaingang together and see what we can do 

I can't recall what time I thought I'd do on the application, so no idea how start times will pan out


----------



## goody (18 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> looking to avg 20mph over the whole 100miles - and as closed roads without having to "go easy " on the descents looking out for cars etc and no traffic or traffic lights stop starting should be all ok good weather providing.


What about the 20,000 other riders with about 90% of them walking up the climbs?
I'm not really jealous cause I didn't get a place, but you get such a mixture of riders on these type of rides it can cause quite a few accidents. Saw a few on Sunday's London to Brighton.


----------



## SquareDaff (18 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> To be fair that looks like madness. 4k climbing in 40 miles. Do that two times and the 100 Ridelondon route will be a piece of p...


That's the route they took us on for the Skoda sponsored, Rapha and Matrix London 100 training ride.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jun 2013)

goody said:


> What about the 20,000 other riders with about 90% of them walking up the climbs?
> I'm not really jealous cause I didn't get a place, but you get such a mixture of riders on these type of rides it can cause quite a few accidents. Saw a few on Sunday's London to Brighton.


 
Made The Beacon much harder having to navigate all the riders off the bikes in the middle of the road! To the point it was quicker coming off and walking yourself...


----------



## benb (18 Jun 2013)

Does anyone know if there's a service they are putting on to take bags etc from the start to wait for you at the finish?
I'm staying in a hotel the night before and obviously won't want to carry any luggage on the ride, so wondering what my options are for that.


----------



## Norry1 (18 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> To be fair that looks like madness. 4k climbing in 40 miles. Do that two times and the 100 Ridelondon route will be a piece of p...


 

That would be 4,000 feet. Nice and hilly but not mental. Good training route.


----------



## Stedman (18 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> Does anyone know if there's a service they are putting on to take bags etc from the start to wait for you at the finish?
> I'm staying in a hotel the night before and obviously won't want to carry any luggage on the ride, so wondering what my options are for that.


 
Yes we have the same arrangement, as with the London Marathon for bags to be transferred between the start and finish.


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2013)

Norry1 said:


> That would be 4,000 feet. Nice and hilly but not mental. Good training route.


 
Considering RideLondon is about 4.5k ft over 100 miles, and the training route is 4k over 40 miles...


----------



## Norry1 (19 Jun 2013)

Yep, the RidewithGPS GPX route says 5,284 feet of climbing, so the training route is about twice as hilly.

I initially thought you meant there were 4kms of elevation over 40 miles.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (19 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Something I will miss from the London to Brighton ride to this one is having my cycling buddy there. Was great using each other when we tired to get dragged on a little. Guess I'm going to have to be that random saddle sniffer en route.


 


Norry1 said:


> I average pretty similar - but the step up to 20mph is a lot.
> 
> If I see you - maybe we get a bit of a chaingang together and see what we can do
> 
> I can't recall what time I thought I'd do on the application, so no idea how start times will pan out


 

welcome to join us onroute i'll prob be roped into wearing my spiderman bibs+top wife got me so should be easy to spot ( CAAD8 2012 red/black/white)


----------



## procel (19 Jun 2013)

goody said:


> What about the 20,000 other riders with about 90% of them walking up the climbs?
> I'm not really jealous cause I didn't get a place, but you get such a mixture of riders on these type of rides it can cause quite a few accidents. Saw a few on Sunday's London to Brighton.


 
TBF, I suspect that the 9hr limit, the novelty, and the prestige of it being similar to the Olympic route, will mean the profile of the participants is rather more expert than on the LTB. Most newbies like me will have trained at least semi-properly for it. Still, while Newlands and Box should be fine, Leith Hill is so narrow that it will only take a few walking to make everybody behind them walk too. I'd be more concerned that out of 20k people, there'll be more than a handful - a few hundred - aiming for a very fast pace with that congestion putting them at risk on the descents.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (19 Jun 2013)

procel said:


> TBF, I suspect that the 9hr limit, the novelty, and the prestige of it being similar to the Olympic route, will mean the profile of the participants is rather more expert than on the LTB. Most newbies like me will have trained at least semi-properly for it. Still, while Newlands and Box should be fine, Leith Hill is so narrow that it will only take a few walking to make everybody behind them walk too. I'd be more concerned that out of 20k people, there'll be more than a handful - a few hundred - aiming for a very fast pace with that congestion putting them at risk on the descents.


 
leith hill is the 2nd climb at around 55miles in so hopefully by that time there should be a nice gao between the people after a "good time" and the newbies cruising round.


----------



## SquareDaff (19 Jun 2013)

As I understand it, aren't they starting the faster riders 1st? So I imagine those wanting to set 20mph averages and the like will be leaving around 6am when, hopefully, they'll be joined by like minded people who are less likely to be walking! As I'm just getting into the world of sportives I put 6:30hrs down so imagine it'll be quite busy around the start as it seems to be a popular guess!

Did anyone find out if there was any "luggage transfer facility". Like others on here it would be good if I could pick up my rucksack at the end (as it's nearer Kings X) rather than have to ride over to the hotel (which is near the start) after the event.


----------



## TWICEmonkey (19 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Good luck fellas! FWIW, the step from 16-18 avg is quite difficult, when there's a fair bit of climbing and from 18-19+ even more so! I'd be we'll pleased with anything 18+ on that route, I reckon. Be interesting to see how yo get on. The closed roads will be a help and if you work together then it'll be possible... Just!


 
It's a goal.....not sayin' I'll reach it, but it's a goal


----------



## procel (19 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> leith hill is the 2nd climb at around 55miles in so hopefully by that time there should be a nice gao between the people after a "good time" and the newbies cruising round.


 
Y, I'm sure you're right. It'll be a few thousand mid- and lower-mid- (like me) -level riders who are capable of getting up there (slowly ) who I expect to get stuck behind 50 walkers


----------



## SquareDaff (19 Jun 2013)

To clarify "closed roads" means not having to stop at lights and junctions and stuff doesn't it?


----------



## goody (19 Jun 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> As I understand it, aren't they starting the faster riders 1st?


How do they know who the fast riders are?


----------



## aerobrain (19 Jun 2013)

goody said:


> How do they know who the fast riders are?


 
From the estimated times you enter. I'm starting to worry a bit as my training is going a lot better than expected and I think I out something like 8 hours down but now thinking more like 6-7hrs. Although that could all come undone in the hills I guess.


----------



## goody (19 Jun 2013)

Right I get it, so if i said I could do it in 4 hours I'd start near the front.


----------



## aerobrain (19 Jun 2013)

Yep, setting off in waves over 2hrs with the faster riders first so that they get a clearer run then in theory the slower riders who in theory are less concerned about minutes/second of their time go out later with greater risk of encountering a jam. Same as with marathons etc.

Of course it relies on people being honest/having an idea about what time they think they'll do.


----------



## SquareDaff (19 Jun 2013)

I put 6.5 hours down as my estimate - but based on my training I reckon I could achieve 5:30. Too many factors to be certain though. Adrenaline on the day could make me faster, so could closed roads and the advantage of riding in a group. On the flip side, as you say there could be huge hold ups at the start before the masses thin out. Also with that number of people there're bound to be crashes. And that's assuming no "mechanicals".


----------



## benb (19 Jun 2013)

I had a tweet from the organisers, and there is going to be a facility to transfer bags from the start for you to pick up at the end.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (20 Jun 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> To clarify "closed roads" means not having to stop at lights and junctions and stuff doesn't it?


 

correct no traffic expect us london becomes our track!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (20 Jun 2013)

Has anyone received the "how to reister/sign on" info yet? I thought they said details would be sent in June.

Hope the training is coming on OK?

I did a week in Majorca recently which seemed to have really upped my hill climbing, weather was noce too and that really helped. The Ma10 climb was 1.8 miles at 5.5% average, and Formentor was about that, I'm hoping they are worde than Box and Leith hills


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Has anyone received the "how to reister/sign on" info yet? I thought they said details would be sent in June.
> 
> Hope the training is coming on OK?
> 
> I did a week in Majorca recently which seemed to have really upped my hill climbing, weather was noce too and that really helped. The Ma10 climb was 1.8 miles at 5.5% average, and Formentor was about that, I'm hoping they are worde than Box and Leith hills


 
I reckon you will be fine, Box Hill certainly wont be a challenge, and if your doing good mileage and are reasonably fit like you seem Leith will only be a 15 minute distraction. As Ive learnt, and mentioned in this thread, average gradient doesnt always tell the full story of a climb. Leith Hill is a little shorter than your climbs, but slightly more average gradient. Box Hill is just shy of your climbs with similar gradient but is constant, so just a nice easy steady grind up.

As for RideLondon, dont panic - they seem to concentrate more on sorting sponsors out and commercial partners without worrying about giving participants any logistical info or keeping to their own deadlines for giving out info. That said, registration (ie your chip) will be done 1st-3rd August at the Excel centre. Apparently we are getting more info on transport and in particular info on park and rides and the ability to get our bikes picked up at the end and taken to an east london location for pick up later by the 28th of June via email.

Like I said though, take that with a pinch of salt.

Have you sorted accommodation out?


----------



## oldgreyandslow (20 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I reckon you will be fine, Box Hill certainly wont be a challenge, and if your doing good mileage and are reasonably fit like you seem Leith will only be a 15 minute distraction. As Ive learnt, and mentioned in this thread, average gradient doesnt always tell the full story of a climb. Leith Hill is a little shorter than your climbs, but slightly more average gradient. Box Hill is just shy of your climbs with similar gradient but is constant, so just a nice easy steady grind up.
> 
> As for RideLondon, dont panic - they seem to concentrate more on sorting sponsors out and commercial partners without worrying about giving participants any logistical info or keeping to their own deadlines for giving out info. That said, registration (ie your chip) will be done 1st-3rd August at the Excel centre. Apparently we are getting more info on transport and in particular info on park and rides and the ability to get our bikes picked up at the end and taken to an east london location for pick up later by the 28th of June via email.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the info. Yes I have accommodation sorted I am staying Sat night at the Excel Travelodge, which hopefully means I can ride to the start as it's not too far, about 5 miles. My wife can then try to find somewhere to park near the finish and that's it job done.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Thanks for the info. Yes I have accommodation sorted I am staying Sat night at the Excel Travelodge, which hopefully means I can ride to the start as it's not too far, about 5 miles. My wife can then try to find somewhere to park near the finish and that's it job done.


 
Parking may be a problem near The Mall at the best of times, but with roads closed, 20k amateurs and a hundred pros riding on the day it may be worth planning very carefully!


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Parking may be a problem near The Mall at the best of times, but with roads closed, 20k amateurs and a hundred pros riding on the day it may be worth planning very carefully!


 


oldgreyandslow said:


> Thanks for the info. Yes I have accommodation sorted I am staying Sat night at the Excel Travelodge, which hopefully means I can ride to the start as it's not too far, about 5 miles. My wife can then try to find somewhere to park near the finish and that's it job done.


 

Park south of the river then walk over sounds like the best option to me. I promise you won't get eaten, it's normally nomadski doing that and he's busy that day.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (20 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Parking may be a problem near The Mall at the best of times, but with roads closed, 20k amateurs and a hundred pros riding on the day it may be worth planning very carefully!


 
Yeah I thought it may be a challenge! I reckon I'll just have to ride home afterwards, I mean it'll only add a further 38 miles. On the other hand, maybe I'll ride to Hyde Park and she can try to find somewhere near there


----------



## oldgreyandslow (20 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Park south of the river then walk over sounds like the best option to me. I promise you won't get eaten, it's normally nomadski doing that and he's busy that day.


 

Its OK I was born in Lambeth Sarf of the river holds no fears for me!


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Its OK I was born in Lambeth Sarf of the river holds no fears for me!


 
We've made some changes.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Yeah I thought it may be a challenge! I reckon I'll just have to ride home afterwards, I mean it'll only add a further 38 miles. On the other hand, maybe I'll ride to Hyde Park and she can try to find somewhere near there


 
Wait until all the info is out, from all accounts there will be some system in place, though they need to hurry up! Also, I think train operators will be more lenient this day so get to a station and hop on!



themosquitoking said:


> We've made some changes.


 
And not all good!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (20 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> We've made some changes.


 
Probably have, after all it was a bloody long time ago when I first saw Lambeth


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Probably have, after all it was a bloody long time ago when I first saw Lambeth


 
Along the riverbank has gone quite respectable now. They are actually, really really this time, doing something with Battersea power station.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> And not all good!


 

Far too respectable these days.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (21 Jun 2013)

Looking at some of the horror stories on the LTB about riders crashing, being blocked going up hills by shed loads of people walking, being unable to unclip in time when someone stops in front of you etc I am wondering if I should consider taking the cleats off and going clipless just in case?

Never had too many problems on sportives before, I did get wiped out by a twat on a tandem turning right dead in front of me as he decided he had to go to the feed station once though and that hurt, but there wasn't 20k + riders on any of those.
Any thoughts on clipless or not?


----------



## Norry1 (21 Jun 2013)

Stay clipped


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Jun 2013)

^^^ this. If you're that worried just reduce the retention tension.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jun 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Looking at some of the horror stories on the LTB about riders crashing, being blocked going up hills by shed loads of people walking, being unable to unclip in time when someone stops in front of you etc I am wondering if I should consider taking the cleats off and going clipless just in case?
> 
> Never had too many problems on sportives before, I did get wiped out by a twat on a tandem turning right dead in front of me as he decided he had to go to the feed station once though and that hurt, but there wasn't 20k + riders on any of those.
> Any thoughts on clipless or not?


 
I think we are talking about 2 completely different beasts here. Ive seen all sorts of various numbers (including unofficial riders) but lets be conservative and call the number of L2B at 40k, that is twice as many people as RideLondon. RideLondon is a completely closed road race, no traffic signals, no traffic, no left side only rules etc. In short there will be far less bunching going on, far less bottlenecking.

The hills bar the slight incline at Richmond Park don't start until about 45 miles into the ride so plenty of time for the faster riders to get ahead of the slower ones. Staggered start times, now Im not sure how they will do this, but I can only imagine (based on your estimated time of completion during initial registration for the event) that the faster riders will start ahead of the slower riders. L2B you had fast +slow going at all the different starting times.

There is a time limit to RideLondon, so although there will be plenty of charity riders there (myself included - see sig! hint hint :S) the whole thing is a much more serious affair than the friendly family out on bikes deal of L2B.

There are stricter rules on bikes, no Aero bars are allowed for example, im not expecting tandems etc like there were.

I'm not saying there wont be any chickens on bikes, or hairy bearded men in nurse outfits, but there will be far far fewer. And by the time you get to Newlands Corner I would expect riders to be well spread out.

The start may be a little congested, but again nothing like L2B. I'm sure accidents will occur, laws of probability state so many people pushing their own limits at speed on the road is going to lead to some accidents, but I'm sure they will be isolated incidents. Just ride within yourself.

In short, go clipless, wont be anything like L2B.


----------



## Stedman (21 Jun 2013)

Having ridden the Etape Caledonia for the last five years and the Great Manchester Cycle event last year, although the numbers are lower, the volume of riders released at the same time will probably be similar and I am not expecting and significant chaos as other are.

Where I am potentially expecting some congestion is with the middle and later groups when they come to a halt on Leith Hill.

After being released from the pen, I shall make the most of 2 mile rolling start to ease myself into the ride and hopefully by then we should have significantly thinned out by then. There will be many riders who will ride the start to quickly, however I shall be working hard on keeping my heart rate down whilst gently squeezing up my speed and I shall also be looking out for other smooth riders group up with.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (21 Jun 2013)

I didn't know L2B had so many riders
Clipless it is
Thanks


----------



## stu9000 (22 Jun 2013)

Its getting close now and I'm realising how little I know. Never been involved in anything like it. 
So I have a few questions if you don't mind.
Should i take loads of water in a back pack or just a couple of bottles which is be able to refill?
Same with food. Should I pack everything from sandwiches to jellies nuts, and dates? Or can I expect to grab bars or something on route?

I'm thinking about how to get there too. And the home journey afterwards. Will probably get a friend to drive me in but might take my own car if I can't get the train home. Will the trains cope with all those bikers? 

I'm a bit worried about not finishing in 9 hours. I know there is the classics race. I guess the marshalls just wave you off the course do they? Is it strict on timing? 

Thanks all


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2013)

You carry water in a backpack, your knackering yourself out for the water! Dump it and take 2 bottles. Water + High 5 Zero Tablets in each plus spares for refills is what Im doing.

Food, use whatever keeps you powered. Im taking 8 gels (mix of High 5s again, raspberry plus energy gel, black cherry flavour torq gel, and a couple of SiS isotonic energy gels) and 3 mule bars (pinacolada). Large pocketful of haribo. Will stop at least once to refill water and Im going to experiment with the High 5 (again!) Super Carbs 4:1 as a final drink top up on a ride next month.

If nuts and berries and dates work for you, go for it, its all energy!

Most know very little, RideLondon are still sitting on the finer details, but I beleive there are Park and Rides available to park your car. Wait and see till the end of this month (apparently). Ive taken the stress out of the start by booking into the Stratford Olympic Premier Inn on the Saturday and Sunday night. Just need to figure how to get from the finish back to the hotel!


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> You carry water in a backpack, your knackering yourself out for the water! Dump it and take 2 bottles. Water + High 5 Zero Tablets in each plus spares for refills is what Im doing.
> 
> Food, use whatever keeps you powered. Im taking 8 gels (mix of High 5s again, raspberry plus energy gel, black cherry flavour torq gel, and a couple of SiS isotonic energy gels) and 3 mule bars (pinacolada). Large pocketful of haribo. Will stop at least once to refill water and Im going to experiment with the High 5 (again!) Super Carbs 4:1 as a final drink top up on a ride next month.
> 
> ...


 

You could cycle.


----------



## Stedman (22 Jun 2013)

stu9000 said:


> Its getting close now and I'm realising how little I know. Never been involved in anything like it.
> So I have a few questions if you don't mind.
> Should i take loads of water in a back pack or just a couple of bottles which is be able to refill?
> Same with food. Should I pack everything from sandwiches to jellies nuts, and dates? Or can I expect to grab bars or something on route?
> ...


 
Stu,

Having done this distance and much more 50 + time, don’t panic about food and fluids.

Personally I am going for a quick time and I am taking two bottles = 1250mls of water with an energy supplement. 4 gels, wine gums and two oat based energy bars. I will also moderately carbo load the day before event and have a porridge based breakfast and if it is hot, I shall also pick up some extra fluid on the way.

If it were a friend or a member of my family doing this type of event for the first time, my advice would be to eat well the day beforehand, have a good carbohydrate type breakfast, just take two bottles of fluids, use the fluid and feed stations, but also have some bail out food for if you bonk (become hypoglycaemic) on the day. I also recommend that you test out any food and drink supplements you plan to use before the big day, just in case you do get a reaction.

Transport, sorry I cannot advise you, however with the 9 hour time limit, I have heard whispers that there are some planned short cuts (such as cutting out the Leith Hill loop) to speed up the stragglers. What average speed are you currently managing in your training?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> I put 6.5 hours down as my estimate - but based on my training I reckon I could achieve 5:30. Too many factors to be certain though. Adrenaline on the day could make me faster, so could closed roads and the advantage of riding in a group. On the flip side, as you say there could be huge hold ups at the start before the masses thin out. Also with that number of people there're bound to be crashes. And that's assuming no "mechanicals".



Wow. Speedy SquareDaff! That's a fab time target x


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

I'm sure I've seen somewhere that Wiggle are selling (or going to be) some London100 clothes? Did I dream that? I can't find anything?


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jun 2013)

I have just discovered this thread and its been an interesting read. My Wife and I got in on the ballot and we will be riding the 100. A couple of weeks ago we set out from Byfleet, and rode the RLS route from there, taking in the three main hills. The hill up to Newlands Corner, looks a horror but is easy peasy lemon squeezy, Leith Hill, does take some getting up, but I managed it, using all the gears, without stopping, and I ain't that fit and I'm no spring chicken either, going down the hill was ACE! I was dreading Box Hill, after reading about it on various forums, but actually its no bother at all, its smooth, and the scenery is stunning. After Box Hill, there are a couple of hills, if I got the route right, on the way to Leatherhead that you might need to watch out for, bit if you can get up Leith Hill, you'll get up the rest no bother.

There are water stations at various points along the route so tow bottles should be enough on the bike, plus have a good drink before you start.

If its a very hot day, you''ll be glad of the shade going up Leith Hill, there is a lot of tree cover.

Really looking forward to this ride, it should be a great event.


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> You could cycle.


 
Dammit man always with the logic isn't it?!?! I reckon I will literally hate the sight of my bike by the end, and after hugs and massages the last thing ill want is to get back on it for a potentially lethal trip east thru central London to Stratford which will be closed off for the days racing, amongst heaving traffic due to those damned cyclists closing roads everywhere...oh wait.



Phoenix Lincs said:


> I'm sure I've seen somewhere that Wiggle are selling (or going to be) some London100 clothes? Did I dream that? I can't find anything?


 
Yeah official announcement made few weeks back that Wiggle were the official retailers of RL and that there would be some RideLondon gear available (provided by dhb) but nothing released as yet. I got my RideLondon top from the failed ballot entry anyway so its all good. Will be wearing my Cancer Research UK top on the day anyhoot.

Will probably get some stuff myself anyway (bibs likely), just as a little token of taking part in an event which will grow into something enormous in time.

I have probably knackered myself for the start as I put down 8 hours. I was a little drunk when I actually signed up for this and smoked 24 a day, didn't actually own a bike and was completely honest on the form and put zero down for rides per week etc lol.

I may be starting beside Boris.


----------



## BJH (22 Jun 2013)

Have to say, not that impressed with the organisation on this. Yes there's an e mail each week with a thousand and one mainly useless things, but having promised info on parking and baggage transfer it still seems scant


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I have probably knackered myself for the start as I put down 8 hours. I was a little drunk when I actually signed up for this and smoked 24 a day, didn't actually own a bike and was completely honest on the form and put zero down for rides per week etc lol.
> 
> I may be starting beside Boris.


 
I was outside some alcohol when I entered too, think I said about 7 1/2 hrs? What time are you hoping to do come August?


----------



## stu9000 (23 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I really don't want to make an obvious mistake. I won't overload on water. Maybe they will tell us where the feed stations are closer to the time. 

Do people wee in a hedge or is that frowned on? If there are loos I'll take a basic bike lock, although will feel a bit silly locking my bike when surrounded by carbon beauties.



Stedman said:


> [What average speed are you currently managing in your training?[/FONT][/COLOR]



Current av speed is about 13mph on when I zip over to Hampton Court' a 20m round trip and fairly flat. I've been doing about 20m a week for a few weeks, often broken up into 10m rides. I didn't think in was that unfit. I'm 42 and 13st @5 11. But clearly I was as I feel much much stronger.

I'm now doing the commute to work a couple of times a week . 11m one way, straight up it feels . But the right kind of thing I'm guessing will build leg strength. The return journey is obviously easier but still a good work out. Last week I did 65m . next week I'll try to do 3 days into work. 

My widget tells me we've got 42 days left, and I don't want to train too hard in the last 10 days so it it now I have to work hard.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jun 2013)

stu9000 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I really don't want to make an obvious mistake. I won't overload on water. Maybe they will tell us where the feed stations are closer to the time.
> .


 
I'm pretty sure that the feed/water stations are marked on the route maps on the RLS website.

Edit:

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....Assets/Downloadable/Route+Map+And+Profile.pdf


----------



## stu9000 (23 Jun 2013)

Ah yes. Well spotted


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I was outside some alcohol when I entered too, think I said about 7 1/2 hrs? What time are you hoping to do come August?



I'm trying not to jinx myself or push myself to go too hard at the start (like I did on the sportive when i finished with a 15mph average, above my norm but was knackered) so I'm conservatively saying "under 8 hours". 

I'm sure, in theory, I could be much more ambitious but that's what I'm going with!


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jun 2013)

stu9000 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I really don't want to make an obvious mistake. I won't overload on water. Maybe they will tell us where the feed stations are closer to the time.
> 
> Do people wee in a hedge or is that frowned on? If there are loos I'll take a basic bike lock, although will feel a bit silly locking my bike when surrounded by carbon beauties.
> 
> ...



There are the main feed stations and also water top up stops dotted along the route. The feeding stations are in weird places IMO but regular. Just have two bottles and try these out, they are popped in your water and turn your basic water drink into a sports electrolyte drink - 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/high5-zero-electrolyte-drink-20-tabs/

Much better for hydration.

Don't do anything on the day you haven't done before, so trial food and drink stuffs and clothes before the big day.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jun 2013)

Have a huge past dinner the night before, with a big pudding for afters.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Jun 2013)

I hope it's not windy on 4 August or I'll be swept off if I need to go to the feed stations as much as I did today in Nottingham!
http://app.strava.com/activities/62364854


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I hope it's not windy on 4 August or I'll be swept off if I need to go to the feed stations as much as I did today in Nottingham!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62364854


 
Excellent work, well done. Were you happy with your time.


----------



## stu9000 (23 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> ... sports electrolyte drink -
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/high5-zero-electrolyte-drink-20-tabs/
> 
> ...



Ive ordered some and am curious to see if I'll feel any difference . I've always assumed water alone is best . now I'm turning my body into a high performance peddling machine..?


----------



## philinmerthyr (23 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I hope it's not windy on 4 August or I'll be swept off if I need to go to the feed stations as much as I did today in Nottingham!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62364854



I agree. I did the South Wales Bike Ride around Swansea and the Gower today. The only flat section was into a 25+ mph headwind. It made the ride much harder. The sections with the wind were all up hill and largely sheltered. 

It was a good training ride though. http://app.strava.com/activities/62295983

I struggled with cramp in the last 10 miles. I need to work out how to avoid that in London.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Excellent work, well done. Were you happy with your time.



Nope, not really but hey Ho, it's a 100 under my belt and hopefully it won't be so windy in August!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I agree. I did the South Wales Bike Ride around Swansea and the Gower today. The only flat section was into a 25+ mph headwind. It made the ride much harder. The sections with the wind were all up hill and largely sheltered.
> 
> It was a good training ride though. http://app.strava.com/activities/62295983
> 
> I struggled with cramp in the last 10 miles. I need to work out how to avoid that in London.



Well done though, I hope you're pleased?. I also started getting 'pre-cramp' type pains in my calf. I didn't drink enough going round as it was hard holding on with just one hand to get the bottle out while in the saddle today with that bl**dy wind!


----------



## Nomadski (24 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I hope it's not windy on 4 August or I'll be swept off if I need to go to the feed stations as much as I did today in Nottingham!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62364854


 
Really well done Lesley. I know you say you werent happy with your time, but you got a respectable 8 hour finish (moving time) and conditions that could be regarded as "hostile" if you were an American operative (!) and you got 100 miles under your belt.

Its a great achievement, really really superb, you should be beyond happy with that.


----------



## benb (24 Jun 2013)

stu9000 said:


> If there are loos I'll take a basic bike lock, although will feel a bit silly locking my bike when surrounded by carbon beauties.


 
Seriously, there are going to be hundreds of other cyclists in the same boat, just ask someone to hold it (the bike, that is) while you go, and then return the favour.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (24 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> Seriously, there are going to be hundreds of other cyclists in the same boat, just ask someone to hold it (the bike, that is) while you go, and then return the favour.


 
+1 it will be like the top of box hill so many bike/bikers none would think taking yours


----------



## RhysB (24 Jun 2013)

Just got an email about transport options, you need to fill out an online form, it says not doing so will mean your entry will be incomplete...



> In order to get 20,000 cyclists away, and to allow enough time to complete the event prior to the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Classic, the morning of the event will be an early start. To make sure your journey to Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park on Ride Day is as straightforward as possible, all participants must provide their transport information through our Transport Options and Reservations survey. Without completing this survey, your entry for the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 will be incomplete.
> 
> Please make sure you understand all of the information below, prior to completing the survey.
> GETTING TO THE START
> ...


 
May be making use of the Thames clippers return transport!


----------



## Longshot (24 Jun 2013)

That's rubbish. Absolute shambles.


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 Jun 2013)

Looks like a 5 mile warm up ride from the Excel for me in the morning and a clipper to North Greenwich after the ride and the cable car over the river. I may need to dig the lights out for the bike. 

When the email arrived I hoped it contained my start time. I hope we get them soon.


----------



## RhysB (24 Jun 2013)

I'm at Premier Inn Greenwich for it so 7 or so mile warmup for me I think there, and Clipper back. No mention of start time though, forgot about that.


----------



## stu9000 (24 Jun 2013)

No start time in my e mail. and I could not see anything about where the car parks and drop off points are. I assume they tell you in the survey but I don't want to complete that until I've got a full plan in my head.


----------



## RhysB (24 Jun 2013)

stu9000 said:


> No start time in my e mail. and I could not see anything about where the car parks and drop off points are. I assume they tell you in the survey but I don't want to complete that until I've got a full plan in my head.


 There's this I got in my confirmation email. Done a quick screenshot and also attached the pdf file too. Lots of letters as to where they are. But they're just dots on a map to me, not being from London or knowing it, they're not much good without any more info on them to me.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jun 2013)

Longshot said:


> That's rubbish. Absolute shambles.


 
Hows this for rubbish: I filled in the survey and completed the process and when the confirmation screen came up it was a completely different registration ID to that in my RideLondon place confirmation email. So I have a confirmed place in the race, and I have completed the travel survey, and have two different ID's.

This, along with that utterly useless map for drop off points etc, plus the complete lack of support from public transport side of things (something I swear I saw would not be an issue on the day), plus no start times yet...argh wants me to tear my hair out.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jun 2013)

I started researching travel options last night and I haven't far to go but it's doing my head in. I can't see which small roads will be closed. I'll have another look this morning to see if its any clearer. I blame post-notts fatigue!

Have a good day folks, sun appears to be out here


----------



## Stedman (25 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I started researching travel options last night and I haven't far to go but it's doing my head in. I can't see which small roads will be closed. I'll have another look this morning to see if its any clearer. I blame post-notts fatigue!
> 
> Have a good day folks, sun appears to be out here


 If you use this site http://www.tfl.gov.uk/gettingaround/27647.aspx and scrol to the bottom there are a number of pdf documents with details and maps of the road closure. I see that we also go through a tunnel early on in the ride!


----------



## Jdratcliffe (25 Jun 2013)

was thinking riding up but as i haven't got a start time in my email not sure if i would have the time - and also without start times cant ask a mate for a lift, anynews on when we get these?


----------



## Longshot (25 Jun 2013)

We've just booked into the O2 park and ride. I've been through the site again and I'm still singularly unimpressed with the logistics.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (25 Jun 2013)

part of me is thinking just ride the 20miles up there... unless is there anyone from the south ( surrey) that i can car share with? happy to pay toward petrol costs.


----------



## Longshot (25 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> part of me is thinking just ride the 20miles up there... unless is there anyone from the south ( surrey) that i can car share with? happy to pay toward petrol costs.


 

I'd be happy to help but getting a lift from a friend and we've got a full car - sorry!


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> part of me is thinking just ride the 20miles up there... unless is there anyone from the south ( surrey) that i can car share with? happy to pay toward petrol costs.


 
Id offer but Im going to a hotel the day before


----------



## benb (25 Jun 2013)

I'm staying at the Novotel by the Excel Centre the night before, so only 4.5 miles for me.
I'm just going to go to Waterloo afterwards to get a train back to Epsom. Hope I get a seat!


----------



## benb (25 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Hows this for rubbish: I filled in the survey and completed the process and when the confirmation screen came up it was a completely different registration ID to that in my RideLondon place confirmation email. So I have a confirmed place in the race, and I have completed the travel survey, and have two different ID's.
> 
> This, along with that utterly useless map for drop off points etc, plus the complete lack of support from public transport side of things (something I swear I saw would not be an issue on the day), plus no start times yet...argh wants me to tear my hair out.


 
I also had different reg IDs. But I did have to log in with my email address and password, so I'm sure they can match it up that way! Crap though, and I really want my start time.


----------



## zizou (25 Jun 2013)

I was going to be staying near the finish but it looks like a bit of a pain to get to the start now - it mentions that if ride in on bike you will be impacted by the road closures. But it is difficult to plan ahead what route to take because the map is so poor - I wasnt minding riding 8 or 9 miles in but that was assuming a fairly direct route such a route might not be possible now!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (25 Jun 2013)

equally frustating
I am staying at the excel travelodge so will ride in, my wife had planned to drive somehwre later so I could meet up, that was the option I chose but parking looks to be a nightmare so I thought about the train from waterloo but getting a spot for a bike on SW trains isn't proving to be very easy, I was looking to go to Richmond or even home to Farnborough but can't find out if I can get a bike on the train.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (26 Jun 2013)

It gets worse.

I thought I'd try calling South West Trains to see what they recommeneded regarding getting a cycle on a train on that day as it was likely to be busy. So I got a number from the website, eventually got through to an Indian call centre where a very nice person told me it should be no problem getting a cycle on a train to Richmond on a Sunday but if I'd like to call SW Trains customer service to check if I needed to book here was the number to call. She then gave me the number I had just called and was speaking to her on.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (26 Jun 2013)

i was planning on training it to london bridge and then cycle up to the park a nice 6mile warm up


----------



## Nig mtb (26 Jun 2013)

New to this site, I have entered this ride through The Stroke Association a good few months ago, I booked a hotel in Leytonstone, which is lucky as it seems that the entry to the start will be to the north of the Olympic park looking at the latest map, planning to get the train back to Guildford.
Longest ride so far, 80 miles in the wind and rain last weekend just need some hill work now.


----------



## Longshot (26 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> i was planning on training it to london bridge and then cycle up to the park a nice 6mile warm up


 

Will there be any trains at that time?


----------



## Longshot (26 Jun 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> Longest ride so far, 80 miles in the wind and rain last weekend just need some hill work now.


 
Well, you're nicely placed for a quick jaunt out to Newlands Corner and Leith Hill


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Jun 2013)

From the latest FAQ - When will I receive more information?
You will receive your start time within the next 7 days. Between Tuesday 2 July and Friday 5 July you will be receiving your registration form, which shows your rider number, with the Final Instructions Magazine. This magazine will provide you with all you need to know about what to expect on Ride Day including details on how to register. All riders will receive a Final Instructions Magazine between these dates.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> From the latest FAQ - When will I receive more information?
> You will receive your start time within the next 7 days. Between Tuesday 2 July and Friday 5 July you will be receiving your registration form, which shows your rider number, with the Final Instructions Magazine. This magazine will provide you with all you need to know about what to expect on Ride Day including details on how to register. All riders will receive a Final Instructions Magazine between these dates.



Cool. Shame I'm on holiday then, but at least we get to know (eventually)


----------



## Nig mtb (26 Jun 2013)

> Well, you're nicely placed for a quick jaunt out to Newlands Corner and Leith Hill


 
Funny enough I have never riden up Newlands from the northen side and only ever riden up the Leith hill climb on my moutain bike.
Planning the surrey leg of all three hills in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (27 Jun 2013)

Longshot said:


> Will there be any trains at that time?


should be im on a main line (merstham and redhill are v close) have a few options for getting there early by train and bike i'l confirm when i get my start time.


----------



## Longshot (27 Jun 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> should be im on a main line (merstham and redhill are v close) have a few options for getting there early by train and bike i'l confirm when i get my start time.


 

I looked at trains from Woking and there is no way to get there early enough.


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Jun 2013)

Have been training for the London 100 since 1st April and have done a couple of 100 milers, the 1st one with others being last weekend at the Nottingham 100. Learnt a couple of lessons from that.

I'm on holiday for a fortnight starting Sunday. Get back on the 14th July, which by my reckoning gives me 2 weeks of further training and a tapering week before the big event. Does anyone have any tips for regaining fitness I'll have lost whilst sunning myself for a fortnight?!?!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jun 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Have been training for the London 100 since 1st April and have done a couple of 100 milers, the 1st one with others being last weekend at the Nottingham 100. Learnt a couple of lessons from that.
> 
> I'm on holiday for a fortnight starting Sunday. Get back on the 14th July, which by my reckoning gives me 2 weeks of further training and a tapering week before the big event. Does anyone have any tips for regaining fitness I'll have lost whilst sunning myself for a fortnight?!?!




Spooky. I did Nottingham this weekend, (also learned a few things) and am going away for a fortnight on Sunday. Are we twins? I'll be watching this thread to poach tips too 

Reason for edit: smile fell off


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Are we twins?


I was born and raised in Lincs........you never know!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jun 2013)

Ah but I was raised in Lancashire! (Runs and hides behind sofa)!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jun 2013)

Just thought I'd share lessons I learned from Sunday's (very windy) Nottingham 100:

#1 I'm rubbish in the wind and on hills!!!

#2. I need to work on eating and drinking in the saddle. I only fed and watered at the feed stations - spent too long at them, therefore causing me to be slower overall than I need to be for London (don't want to get swept off the route). I didn't even take any gels whilst in the saddle either. 

#3. Jaffa cakes and fig rolls turn to mush if they get wet in the rain (or sweat)

#4. Soreen malt loaf made me feel sick when I got back on my bike, possibly due to the fact that i drank High5 at the same time then being bent over the bike. 

I was so scared of being blown over the road I hardly take my hands off the handlebars to eat, etc, so I've already started practising reaching into my pocket for things whilst moving, taking my bottle out without looking down, putting it back (tricker IMHO) without looking, both with either hand. 

And I had a turbo session today with a coach (I was on the turbo, not her,) and she is trying to get me to concentrate on pulling up rather than forcing down the pedals. She reckons this will really help me be more efficient on the hills. She's emailing me some 'homework' then in a few weeks we are going out on the road. 

I'm also going to practice with jelly tots, haribo, mule bars and sandwiches (started with that one yesterday)

Any feedback/experiences from those with more expertise would be gratefully received. 

Off for a shower. I sweated so much on Judith's turbo my hair looks like a mop!

Cheers for now


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jun 2013)

Something I heard Phoenix Lincs, and its worth a try as it seems to work for me on medium difficulty hills, is every 3rd pedal stroke give an extra push. Get into a rhythm and it seems to increase your speed. I have no idea if this is an efficient means of doing it, but it does work for me.

I will stay away from Jaffa cakes and fig rolls. Never ever thought I would say that.


----------



## stu9000 (28 Jun 2013)

Start time just came through to me and friends via e mail

Your arrival time at QEOP: 06:42

Your personal load time is: 07:06

Your Personal start time: 07:42


Now its starting to feel close. But did 75m this week, just not all on the same day


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jun 2013)

Mine just arrived.

Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100
Philip,

The UK cycling event of the year is nearly here.

Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 will be the largest sportive in the history of the UK. It will feature an outstanding route that takes in iconic London landmarks and stunning Surrey countryside before a memorable finale on The Mall where the London 2012 road cycling events finished.

There are two starts for the event; both at Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, labelled the Blue start and the Black start.

Each start has 19 different waves and below is your recommended time to get to QEOP, the loading time of your wave and your actual start time.

Your arrival time at QEOP: 06:56

Your personal load time is: 07:20

Your Personal start time: 07:56

Please do make sure you are not late.

Since QEOP has undergone a huge amount of redevelopment work since the Olympics, it is unlikely that you will recognise the features of the park, so please do give yourself plenty of time to get from the edge of the Park to the start area, which is adjacent to iCity (previously the International Broadcast Centre).

Early waves have been allocated to faster riders and each wave will feature riders of a similar ability.

Detailed plans of the start and the facilities at Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park are in the post to you in your Final Instructions magazine. This will also give you details of the Prudential RideLondon Cycling Show at ExCel from 1-3 August where you will pick up your timing device and rider documents.

Good luck on Sunday 4 August. It is sure to be a day to remember.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jun 2013)

Mine too.

Your arrival time at QEOP: 05:02

Your personal load time is: 05:26

Your Personal start time: 06:02

They are having a feckin laugh ain't they? Sixafekinclock?


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jun 2013)

CarlP said:


> Mine too.
> 
> Your arrival time at QEOP: 05:02
> 
> ...


What was you estimated completion time to get a 6am start?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> What was you estimated completion time to get a 6am start?



No idea, I don't even remember putting in an ECT!


----------



## Stedman (28 Jun 2013)

CarlP said:


> No idea, I don't even remember putting in an ECT!


My personal start time is 06:04. My original ECT was 5 - 5.15. Now 4.45 - 4.59!


----------



## jifdave (28 Jun 2013)

got 7:48 start. the bloke im riding with is off 36 mins before me! doh!

im hoping he can just be 'late'


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jun 2013)

My arrival time 06.48
Personal load time 07.12
Personal start time 07.48

@jifdave, don't think they'll let him be late, but he might have to go very slowly over the first bit til you catch up 


Guessing we find out if its blue start or black start at registration on the Saturday?


----------



## jifdave (28 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> My arrival time 06.48
> Personal load time 07.12
> Personal start time 07.48
> 
> ...


 
Well were off at same time so you can pace me back to him....


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jun 2013)

Sod's law we'll be in opposite colours or somesuch. Did you reckon 7.5 hrs when you entered?


----------



## jifdave (28 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Sod's law we'll be in opposite colours or somesuch. Did you reckon 7.5 hrs when you entered?


 
Yeah think so.... you wont miss me, im 6'8 and ride a triban lol


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jun 2013)

Ah, I'm not and I don't


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jun 2013)

Wonder how many riders will be in each start time?


----------



## Norry1 (28 Jun 2013)

Yep mine has arrived too - Start at 06:58


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jun 2013)

Speedy @Norry1.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jun 2013)

Strange, I put 8 hrs for my estimated time but have a slightly earlier start time than some who put 7.5 hrs -

Arrival: 06.34
Load time: 06.58
Start time: 07.34

Im guessing load time is when my wave starts the movement down the A12 towards the start, and start time is the expected time I will cross the line?

Anyone have any idea how they gauge the 9 hour completion time? From the timing chip, or from the given start time?

Silver Cannondale, Blue Tyres. Say hi!


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Strange, I put 8 hrs for my estimated time but have a slightly earlier start time than some who put 7.5 hrs -
> 
> Arrival: 06.34
> Load time: 06.58
> ...



I suspect it will be everyone off the course by 5pm so if you start before 8am you will have more than 9hrs. That why I was disappointed with my 7:56 start time.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I suspect it will be everyone off the course by 5pm so if you start before 8am you will have more than 9hrs. That why I was disappointed with my 7:56 start time.


 
Your start time does seem a little odd given where your at. Its a shame we couldnt update our registration with more up to date fitness info.

I don't think that is how they would do the time limit surely? Seems a bit whack for those with later start times if so.


----------



## procel (28 Jun 2013)

Arrival 7am
Load 7:24am
Start 8am

bah


----------



## Tubbs (29 Jun 2013)

Arrival: 6:18
Load: 6:42
Start: 7:18

Bring it on! So excited.


----------



## Longshot (29 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Strange, I put 8 hrs for my estimated time but have a slightly earlier start time than some who put 7.5 hrs -
> 
> Arrival: 06.34
> Load time: 06.58
> ...



Pretty much the same. I put down 8 hours and got 7.30 start whilst my mate put down 7 hours and got a 7.56 start time.


----------



## Longshot (29 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I suspect it will be everyone off the course by 5pm so if you start before 8am you will have more than 9hrs. That why I was disappointed with my 7:56 start time.



The word is that they will shut down the Leith Hill loop at a certain time in order to speed up those lagging behind and give them every chance to get to The Mall. I can't see any obvious opportunities for any other shortcuts.


----------



## kedab (29 Jun 2013)

Longshot said:


> Pretty much the same. I put down 8 hours and got 7.30 start whilst my mate put down 7 hours and got a 7.56 start time.


same as that - also, I must have missed the email or just not read some of the paperwork but...I had no idea until yesterday I had to go and get the timing oojamaflip from the excel on the Saturday?!

other than the logisitical nightmare that getting there and back is bound to be, I'm really looking forward to it now


----------



## procel (29 Jun 2013)

Longshot said:


> The word is that they will shut down the Leith Hill loop at a certain time in order to speed up those lagging behind and give them every chance to get to The Mall. I can't see any obvious opportunities for any other shortcuts.


 
For people who're really slow, they could send them from Brooklands straight to Cobham


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jun 2013)

kedab said:


> same as that - also, I must have missed the email or just not read some of the paperwork but...I had no idea until yesterday I had to go and get the timing oojamaflip from the excel on the Saturday?!
> 
> other than the logisitical nightmare that getting there and back is bound to be, I'm really looking forward to it now



You can pick it up between 1st and the 3rd August. Think details will be in the final magazine that is apparently in the post.


----------



## philinmerthyr (29 Jun 2013)

I'm increasing the climbing in prep for the Surrey hills. The South Wales valleys and Brecon Beacons is great for it. Today's ride profile looks impressive until you notice that I lost 3 miles by forgetting to restart the Garmin after a stop at the entrance to a cycle path. 

It looks like I rode up a cliff. http://app.strava.com/activities/63598422

I'm planning 60, 70 and 80 mile rides over the next 3 Sundays. Not tomorrow though, taking the Mrs to Wembley for Robbie Williams.


----------



## benb (29 Jun 2013)

Mine is also 7:56. Maybe ride with some of you for a bit?


----------



## Nig mtb (30 Jun 2013)

My start time
Your arrival time at QEOP: 06:38
Your personal load time is: 07:02
Your Personal start time: 07:38
Must get round to doing the surrey hills trouble is now its dry i would rather be out on the MTB!


----------



## Greg Brown (1 Jul 2013)

I have a place on this through work! so fay my longest cycle is just under 40 miles so this will be interesting!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (1 Jul 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Yep mine has arrived too - Start at 06:58


Same here, arrive 05:50, load (whatever that means?) 06:22, start 06:58
I'm staying at the Excel Travelodge Saturday night so I'll allow 30 minutes or so to cycle to the start which wil mean getting up at stupid O'clock.
Looking forward to it though


----------



## Payneys (1 Jul 2013)

I've got 8 am start coming up from Worthing - anyone want to share a lift or can give me a lift ? 

Also anyone know about the trains for the return journey home ? They aren't going to stop bikes on the trains are they ? 
If so anyone got a lift back to Worthing !


----------



## benb (1 Jul 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> My start time
> Your arrival time at QEOP: 06:38
> Your personal load time is: 07:02
> Your Personal start time: 07:38
> Must get round to doing the surrey hills trouble is now its dry i would rather be out on the MTB!


 

I went out for a MTB ride yesterday. Mileage isn't impressive, but it's still good leg training.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (1 Jul 2013)

Your arrival time at QEOP: 05:13

Your personal load time is: 05:37

Your Personal start time: 06:13 

mate im doing this with is 15mins behind me plan to take it slow to let him catch up he was being cautious and put 5.5 hrs down not the 5 we agreed on  didnt think 30mins would be much different but hay ho - we aiming for 5 hrs so if anyone after a gd time and want to join for a chain gang i'l prob be riding in my spiderman bibs and jersery ( wife's gift) and my black red white Cannondale CAAD8 should be easy to spot.


----------



## procel (1 Jul 2013)

Did 81mi yesterday, of which about 50 was the whole Surrey section S of Brooklands. We were a fairly slow group so I was pleased: at 12.5mph av; that I had enough energy to attack Box Hill after 50mi; and the feeling of enough energy left at the end for another 19mi!


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jul 2013)

If anyone is doing this through Cancer Research UK you should have received an interesting email regarding a post race reception they are holding for their riders and family and friends. Will include shower facilities, refreshments and complimentary massage therapy, all within a short walking distance from the finish line!

So bike goes off in van to east london location to be picked up later, and I get massages showered and changed!

Result!


----------



## procel (1 Jul 2013)

Re Worthing (and anyone else S of London):

http://www.southernrailway.com/your-journey/cycle-policy/bike-ride/


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jul 2013)

Its a pretty poor showing from the various transport authorities tbh. You would think with this being planned as an epic annual event that TFL would have got extra services planned for particapants.


----------



## Payneys (1 Jul 2013)

What a pile of shoot! Might be a bit of a bun fight then getting home


----------



## Payneys (1 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> Re Worthing (and anyone else S of London):
> 
> http://www.southernrailway.com/your-journey/cycle-policy/bike-ride/[/quote
> Thanks for the info .


----------



## Spally (2 Jul 2013)

anyone riding through a chartiy got any information through yet? i'm riding for Bliss and all i've had is my registration has been accepted and payment taken.

cheers


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Jul 2013)

Spally said:


> anyone riding through a chartiy got any information through yet? i'm riding for Bliss and all i've had is my registration has been accepted and payment taken.
> 
> cheers


I'm riding for Beating Bowel Cancer and have had the transport questionnaire and my start time.


----------



## Payneys (2 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I'm riding for Beating Bowel Cancer and have had the transport questionnaire and my start time.


Likewise received transport confirmation and start times and now waiting for a brochure that gives all the final details apparently


----------



## Longshot (2 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Its a pretty poor showing from the various transport authorities tbh. You would think with this being planned as an epic annual event that TFL would have got extra services planned for particapants.


 

Indeed, especially as the event is being pushed hard by Boris the Mad.


----------



## Nig mtb (2 Jul 2013)

These Charities do seem to vary in there mode of operations, one could argue that they are putting all there resources to the good work and not spending money on showers and transport back to the start. Perhaps the more benefits the charity provides the more participants they will attract. Or the another view is they are just very disorganized and are leaving each fund raiser to their own devices with no visible means of support.


----------



## Longshot (2 Jul 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> These Charities do seem to vary in there mode of operations, one could argue that they are putting all there resources to the good work and not spending money on showers and transport back to the start. Perhaps the more benefits the charity provides the more participants they will attract. Or the another view is they are just very disorganized and are leaving each fund raiser to their own devices with no visible means of support.


 

To be fair, this isn't the charities - it's the overall event organisers.


----------



## Stedman (2 Jul 2013)

Spally said:


> anyone riding through a chartiy got any information through yet? i'm riding for Bliss and all i've had is my registration has been accepted and payment taken.
> 
> cheers


 
I am riding for the National Autistics Society and I have found that they have been very supportive from helping us with fund raising ideas, ensuring that we have up to date information from the organisers, providing jerseys, newsletter through to organising a special reception at the end of the ride for us.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> These Charities do seem to vary in there mode of operations, one could argue that they are putting all there resources to the good work and not spending money on showers and transport back to the start. Perhaps the more benefits the charity provides the more participants they will attract. Or the another view is they are just very disorganized and are leaving each fund raiser to their own devices with no visible means of support.


 
I think like @Longshot said, the overall organisation is in the hands of RideLondon themselves, the charities can offer external benefits (like CRUK with the post race shower facilities and massages etc) that would, like you say, attract more participants who will in turn raise more money for their charity.

I have to say in all my dealings with them, CRUK have been excellent. RideLondon on the other hand have much to learn. I know this is the inaugural year, but they have decades of experience with the Marathon to have at least had a head start, they seem to be a bit clueless when it comes to people with bikes. And annoyingly seemed more focused on securing sponsorship and corporate dealings than with sorting out and clarifying details for riders, many of whom may live in other countries, let alone outside London.

I'm sure it will be much smoother next year, I guess we are the year one guinea pigs.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (2 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> Re Worthing (and anyone else S of London):
> 
> http://www.southernrailway.com/your-journey/cycle-policy/bike-ride/


 
Well at least they have recognised the event, unlike South West Trains, who seem blissfully unaware of the event or the fact that there may just be a few folks wanting to bring a bike on one of their trains on the 4th.

"Thank you for your email of 26 June 2013. The services that you travel on
spaces are allocated on a first come first served basis, we cannot guarantee to accept
cycles please see South West Trains website for more details of the cycle policy.
(http://www.southwesttrains.co.uk/cycle-policy.aspx)"


----------



## Nig mtb (2 Jul 2013)

Longshot, I am talking about the charity side of things, I have paid for my jersey as I do not want to ware the free running singlet going to be given to me.
Not that impressed with my charity so far, this is my first fund raising event and sportive, training and fund rasing's going well though.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> Longshot, I am talking about the charity side of things, I have paid for my jersey as I do not want to ware the free running singlet going to be given to me.
> Not that impressed with my charity so far, this is my first fund raising event and sportive, training and fund rasing's going well though.


 
I guess not all charities have the same budget to cover things like cycling jerseys. I know the CRUK one is great with back pockets and everything else you would expect from a cycling jersey, but they are one of the biggest UK charities so I guess they have the biggest resources. They may also have bigger requirements for joining up, I know riding for CRUK requires you to raise minimum of £650.

Which charity are you riding with @Nig mtb?


----------



## Nig mtb (2 Jul 2013)

I am not sure I want to say in case they monitor these boards.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Jul 2013)

I'm riding for beating bowel cancer. They have been excellent. Good communication and they arranged some local press coverage for me. There is a reception snd cheer points for supporters. One of the other riders got sponsorship for cycling shirts so we will all get an event specific shirt sponsored by BP through their Olympic legacy scheme.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Jul 2013)

With just over 4 weeks to the ride, I would welcome some advice on training. Through June I focused more on climbing. I did lots of climbing up the South Wales valleys. I did get 37 mile and 46 mile rides with nearly 3,000 feet of climbing each but I now need to put in a few longer rides. 

I plan to do a 65 mile ride on 6th July, 75 miles on 13th July and 80 miles on 20th July. I will also do a couple of 15-20 mile rides during the week. 1 up hills and 1 flatter and faster. I will also do a short recovery ride each Sunday. 

On Saturday I plan Merthyr to Cardiff and back. The return is all uphill which should help with the Surrey hills after a long flat start. The route is here - http://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_3270929.html

I'll need to use these long rides to make sure I get the eating and drinking right. I've done a lot of riding since October. I am nearly down to 20 stone and hope to be close to 19 stone by the ride. (I was 23 stone)

Does this seem a sensible approach. I would welcome any advice from those of you more experienced.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

@philinmerthyr - I don't really think I have much experience, but knowing your rides from the other thread I would say you already have a decent enough level of fitness, and any distance work you can put in would only stand you in good stead.

If you use gels and electrolyte tablets, use the guide @Reece posted about, as its got a good amount of info for pre ride, the ride and post riding which seems relevant to the distance work we are doing.

http://highfive.co.uk/high5-faster-and-further/road-cycling-nutrition-guides/sportive

Well done on the weight loss, but dont worry too much about that, so long as your core fitness is good (which it seems to be judging by your strava rides) cover your bases with 70-80% of the distance, like your planning, and the elevation, which you've already nailed. Somebody said to me once if your doing a long endurance event, always make sure you can comfortably do 75% of it, and the rest will follow naturally on the day.

But yeah, I think your plan is good. I plan to do 1xMC, 1x80 miler, a few 20milers with hills and quite a few 20 mile trips into town , the flat way, with rest days of course. The last week I'm just going to do short spinning trips.

Take from the above what you want, but I know your a regular climber living where you live, so the base is all good. What time is your start?


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski 

I've got a late start at 7:56 so no leeway on the 9 hrs.

I got a high 5 sportive pack from Wiggle and am going to follow their guide on the weekend. It gives e a couple more weeks to experiment if I struggle with maintaining energy levels. I got cramp on the recent South Wales bike ride but don't think I drunk enough.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

Cramp is due to dehydration apparently, as you said. Drink more, especially electrolyte drinks (High 5 Zero tablets are good, the pack you bought also contains their 2:1 electrolyte tablets too).

Yeah experiment with everything you plan to use before the big day, dont do anything for the first time on the day. I am experimenting with quick n easy porridge as I will be in a hotel the morning of the ride so wont have access to pans and cookers!


----------



## zizou (2 Jul 2013)

Cramp is sometimes to do with electrolyte loss but it is also to do with muscle fatique and pushing beyond what you have managed previously (i dont just mean in terms of saddle time but effort levels) so even if you get the hydration spot on then you could still have issues with it on the big day particularly as with the adrenaline flowing and the big event atmosphere you are likely to push a bit harder than a solo training ride.



Nomadski said:


> Yeah experiment with everything you plan to use before the big day, dont do anything for the first time on the day. I am experimenting with quick n easy porridge as I will be in a hotel the morning of the ride so wont have access to pans and cookers!


 


The ones you get in a tub which you add boiling water too aren't bad, not quite the real thing but a good compromise for a hotel room when you have a kettle and not much else.


----------



## Longshot (2 Jul 2013)

Well, now that I've the diversions (read shortcuts) to be used to get everyone round in time I'm pretty the broom wagon won't be needed lol. The ultimate shortcut from West Horsley to Leatherhead cuts out the whole Surrey Hills section. Even the guy cycling along in his deep sea diver's kit should make it round then!


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

zizou said:


> Cramp is sometimes to do with electrolyte loss but it is also to do with muscle fatique and pushing beyond what you have managed previously (i dont just mean in terms of saddle time but effort levels) so even if you get the hydration spot on then you could still have issues with it on the big day particularly as with the adrenaline flowing and the big event atmosphere you are likely to push a bit harder than a solo training ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the extra info, I would also agree you tend to push off far quicker in events, same happened with me in the New Forest sportive, never done 15mph average before then, going solo. Being as its 100 miles and with the hills coming 50 odd miles into the ride, its pretty imperative to do as you suggest and really focus on your pacing.



Longshot said:


> Well, now that I've the diversions (read shortcuts) to be used to get everyone round in time I'm pretty the broom wagon won't be needed lol. The ultimate shortcut from West Horsley to Leatherhead cuts out the whole Surrey Hills section. Even the guy cycling along in his deep sea diver's kit should make it round then!


 
Its great that its there instead of being run off the road, but, personally, I would be absolutely gutted if Im forced thru a shortcut. Im here to do 100 miles not 75.


----------



## stu9000 (2 Jul 2013)

Hi
I've been trying to work out what her to take. Don't want to load up but water, gels, bars, electrolite tabs, plasters and cream of some sort come to mind. Also phone plus battery boost so can run map and apps all day. The usual puncture kit. Sunglasses. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Spally (3 Jul 2013)

and my start time arrived last night, i just had to be a little more paitent  certainly not knocking the charity Bliss, they have been very helpful. Dont believe they are putting any thing extra for us riding for them, but i do not expect anything like that. Would rather all the money goes to the charity rather than paying out for extra luxuries that to be honest i dont really need on the day.


----------



## goody (3 Jul 2013)

Quite right Spally, I think the idea is you help the charity not the other way round.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2013)

stu9000 said:


> Hi
> I've been trying to work out what her to take. Don't want to load up but water, gels, bars, electrolite tabs, plasters and cream of some sort come to mind. Also phone plus battery boost so can run map and apps all day. The usual puncture kit. Sunglasses. Any other suggestions?


 
Couple of inner tubes and a way of inflating them (pump or C02 plus spare Co2 cannisters).
Multi Tool with chain tool (for any mechanical bike adjustments needed).
Spare Chain Link (get one for your own type of chain).
Latex gloves for if the worst happens (P Fairy etc)
If your using glasses with interchangeable lenses, think about the weather and whether you need yellow / clear / dark ones to switch to.
Saddlebag for the above!

Obviously depending on what the weather is doing, I may pack a pacagillet in my shirt pocket too. I doubt in August arm and leg warmers will be necessary, same with skullcaps and overshoes etc. If it rains the gillet should suffice but will wait till nearer the day for that stuff.

Ive got my iPhone in a Mophie Juice Pack Air which doubles the battery life. Will be running MotionX-GPS so others can follow me on a browser and doubt would last up to 8 hours without boosting.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2013)

goody said:


> Quite right Spally, I think the idea is you help the charity not the other way round.


 
I think the larger charities can offer shower facilities etc because of the high entry fee requirement (like I said CRUK was minimum £650, Ive raised £1,275 so far) and the high numbers of participants they get. They will have an annual budget under running costs to provide shirts which creates exposure for themselves on the day and becomes cheap marketing. It also entices those larger numbers to cycle for them.

With the money Ive raised, on top of the £40 initial registration fee for the ballot I gave away to charity upon failing to get through that way, I don't feel guilty having the opportunity to shower and change my clothes whilst stuck in central London after cycling 100 miles! Its not taking charity away, its well thought out logistics.


----------



## philinmerthyr (3 Jul 2013)

Longshot said:


> Well, now that I've the diversions (read shortcuts) to be used to get everyone round in time I'm pretty the broom wagon won't be needed lol. The ultimate shortcut from West Horsley to Leatherhead cuts out the whole Surrey Hills section. Even the guy cycling along in his deep sea diver's kit should make it round then!


Where did you get this information from?

Can you please post a link


----------



## Nig mtb (3 Jul 2013)

For those that are starting near to 8am including me, would that short cut avoiding Leith hill would be invoked if we arrived at Abinger by 1230pm, that's 4.5 hrs from the start. Adds a certain urgency.

Training wise I am following the improver's training plan from the Prudential RideLondon 100 web site


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jul 2013)

For those of you who have not ridden up the three main hills yet, don't get too bogged down with them, they are not that hard. If I can do them almost anyone on a bike with two legs and a torso with head attached can. Leith Hill, is the most difficult, its long not steep, just use your gears and keep pedalling.


----------



## procel (3 Jul 2013)

CarlP said:


> For those of you who have not ridden up the three main hills yet, don't get too bogged down with them, they are not that hard. If I can do them almost anyone on a bike with two legs and a torso with head attached can. Leith Hill, is the most difficult, its long not steep, just use your gears and keep pedalling.


 
Absolutely. And the three ascents are not likely to take anyone >45mins added up, even walking up. That's a pretty small proportion of the 9hrs.


----------



## Longshot (3 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> Can you please post a link


 

Happily: http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....Prudential+RideLondon+Road+Closure+Surrey.pdf


----------



## Longshot (3 Jul 2013)

CarlP said:


> For those of you who have not ridden up the three main hills yet, don't get too bogged down with them, they are not that hard. If I can do them almost anyone on a bike with two legs and a torso with head attached can. Leith Hill, is the most difficult, its long not steep, just use your gears and keep pedalling.


 

I've done all three. I've done Box Hill and Newlands in one hit each but not yet Leith Hill. I cycled the whole way up but had to make a couple of stops - a bit like how they go up Everest in stages


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2013)

Longshot said:


> I've done all three. I've done Box Hill and Newlands in one hit each but not yet Leith Hill. I cycled the whole way up but had to make a couple of stops - a bit like how they go up Everest in stages


 
Ive got round all three hills in one go on two occasions, but like you had to stop twice on Leith Hill on both occasions. Quick catch of breath and drink and felt fresh as a daisy again, for about another 100 metres lol.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Ive got round all three hills in one go on two occasions, but like you had to stop twice on Leith Hill on both occasions. Quick catch of breath and drink and felt fresh as a daisy again, for about another 100 metres lol.


 


Longshot said:


> I've done all three. I've done Box Hill and Newlands in one hit each but not yet Leith Hill. I cycled the whole way up but had to make a couple of stops - a bit like how they go up Everest in stages


 

The enemy and I did all three in one go, starting from Byfleet, and then headed back to there, about 50 miles total.


----------



## stu9000 (3 Jul 2013)

Couple of interesting points about what to take Nomadki. Ta.

I might have to get a gilet as good shower protection .
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sportful-reflex-2-windproof-cycling-gilet/
Is this one good?

The GPS tracker is a great idea. My wife and I are both android
I am just looking at Glympse. Seems ideal.

Great thread guys.


----------



## Tango (4 Jul 2013)

What a great looking day out.

Much nicer than the somewhere to somewhere else rides.

Finishing at the same place you start is great for logistics.

Did the Norwich 100 last month and it was great to see so many people out pedalling on so many different styles of bike.

One guy was even on a penny farthing in full period dress


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2013)

stu9000 said:


> Couple of interesting points about what to take Nomadki. Ta.
> 
> I might have to get a gilet as good shower protection .
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sportful-reflex-2-windproof-cycling-gilet/
> ...


 
Glympse has a 4 hour tracking limit iirc, just be aware of that.

The gilet you linked seems ok at a glance, only thing I would suggest is you find out its thickness and whether it can be easily rolled up and stuck in your rear pocket when not in use. The one I purchased (pacagilet from Evans - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/endura/pakagilet-ec048710#features) is more expensive, but it rolls up into its own self contained pouch, meaning it doesn't even take up on whole rear pocket.


----------



## Longshot (4 Jul 2013)

Tango said:


> What a great looking day out.
> 
> Much nicer than the somewhere to somewhere else rides.
> 
> Finishing at the same place you start is great for logistics.


 

Hmmm, you'd think, wouldn't you? 

Whilst we're starting and finishing in London. the two points are about 7 miles apart which is just far enough away to be difficult!


----------



## Norry1 (4 Jul 2013)

But they are laying on boats to ferry us back


----------



## Nig mtb (4 Jul 2013)

I am going to ride the Surrey section next Saturday morning 13th July form Bramley old railway station starting at 8am. Rain or shine could get bad weather on the day.
Joining the route at the Silent Pool A25, its about 50miles ish if anyone wants to join me.
Box Hill for a tea stop. From Leatherhead I will take quite lanes to Clandon to finish with the Newlands Corner climb and decent of course!


----------



## Spally (4 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I think the larger charities can offer shower facilities etc because of the high entry fee requirement (like I said CRUK was minimum £650, Ive raised £1,275 so far) and the high numbers of participants they get. They will have an annual budget under running costs to provide shirts which creates exposure for themselves on the day and becomes cheap marketing. It also entices those larger numbers to cycle for them.
> 
> With the money Ive raised, on top of the £40 initial registration fee for the ballot I gave away to charity upon failing to get through that way, I don't feel guilty having the opportunity to shower and change my clothes whilst stuck in central London after cycling 100 miles! Its not taking charity away, its well thought out logistics.



That's fair enough, I'm on target for 2k and I still prefer all of that goes to the charity rather than some of it going to costs of supplying shirts and extra bits and bobs. We will agree to disagree on this I think


----------



## Spally (4 Jul 2013)

Chaps, need some advice from locals to the hills. Thinking of going for a run down there Saturday, just so I know what's coming on the day. So after some advice as no idea o the area on where to start, need a car park as will be driving there and maybe some sort of route? Nothing to strenuous maybe 30ish miles.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Longshot (4 Jul 2013)

Spally said:


> Chaps, need some advice from locals to the hills. Thinking of going for a run down there Saturday, just so I know what's coming on the day. So after some advice as no idea o the area on where to start, need a car park as will be driving there and maybe some sort of route? Nothing to strenuous maybe 30ish miles.
> 
> Cheers
> Paul


 


The simplest place to park is at Newlands Corner itself on the A25. Large car park and your start will be a very fast downhill. The climb back up at the end can be offset by the refreshments they sell there and a nice view.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jul 2013)

Spally said:


> That's fair enough, I'm on target for 2k and I still prefer all of that goes to the charity rather than some of it going to costs of supplying shirts and extra bits and bobs. We will agree to disagree on this I think


 

You could park somewhere in West Clandon, and loop taking in Newlands Corner hill, Lieth Hill and Box Hill, then cycle back from there via Leatherhead. That'll be about 25/30 miles a reckon.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jul 2013)

I have just received in the post the magazine and rider number.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2013)

Spally said:


> Chaps, need some advice from locals to the hills. Thinking of going for a run down there Saturday, just so I know what's coming on the day. So after some advice as no idea o the area on where to start, need a car park as will be driving there and maybe some sort of route? Nothing to strenuous maybe 30ish miles.
> 
> Cheers
> Paul


 
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=573244

That's a course I made starting from top of Newlands Corner to Leith Hill to Box Hill all via RideLondons route, then looped back via Newlands Corner climb.

Can download a TCX or GPX file from that site.

36 miles.

Edited as original course link didnt work.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2013)

CarlP said:


> I have just received in the post the magazine and rider number.


 
Same


----------



## procel (4 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Same


 
And me. Along with my new GPS unit


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> And me. Along with my new GPS unit


 
Now we just need Garmin to release the official TCX file "Sometime in July".


----------



## Spally (4 Jul 2013)

Cheers all


----------



## zizou (4 Jul 2013)

How many riders are in this? For some reason i thought it was 20000 but my number is a few thousand more than that!


----------



## procel (4 Jul 2013)

zizou said:


> How many riders are in this? For some reason i thought it was 20000 but my number is a few thousand more than that!


 
Yes, only 20k. Are you looking at the number on your registration form?


----------



## procel (4 Jul 2013)

Anyone know whether they're in the Black or Blue Zone? The magazine seems to suggest we should know, but it wasn't in the email with the timing.


----------



## zizou (4 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> Yes, only 20k. Are you looking at the number on your registration form?


 
yeah on the form you have to sign when you collect your timing chip etc.

as for black or blue i dont know mine presumably we find that out at sign up.


----------



## philinmerthyr (4 Jul 2013)

Great to have the information in the magazine and a ride number.

Will we be able to look back at put progress online based on the transponder reading or will it simply give a start and finish timing?


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> With just over 4 weeks to the ride, I would welcome some advice on training. Through June I focused more on climbing. I did lots of climbing up the South Wales valleys. I did get 37 mile and 46 mile rides with nearly 3,000 feet of climbing each but I now need to put in a few longer rides.
> 
> I plan to do a 65 mile ride on 6th July, 75 miles on 13th July and 80 miles on 20th July. I will also do a couple of 15-20 mile rides during the week. 1 up hills and 1 flatter and faster. I will also do a short recovery ride each Sunday.
> 
> ...


phil - you should have entered the iron mountain 100 ride with the abergavenny cycling festival on the 13th July - would have been good training for you and climbing the tumble would have been far harder than boxhill or leigh hill in the surrey ride......also the llangynidr mountain climb to ebbw vale is in the ride too

Jowwy


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Jul 2013)

Quick message from Austria where I haven't managed to cycle up any hills yet due to studying hard on my course then contracting a sicky bug (at least it's not happening in 4 weeks time). I went on Wiggle website yesterday. They have official kit in now, search for Prudential in the search box. Tried to order my normal size top, but out of stock. They say should be 2-4 weeks, but didn't want to risk it so I've ordered a bigger one. Some nice t-shirts, etc too, but wanted to ensure I got a cycle top first and foremost so that's all I've ordered. 

Also, if any key is a member of British Cycling and you go through their site, you get discount added bonus x 

Happy training folks.


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Jul 2013)

Now since I did the transport survey I've had my start time and now plans will have to change as the person I was having a lift with is starting 90mins later! It's not possible to get back to the survey though, which is where all the info is hidden.

Does anyone know the location of the four drop off points?


----------



## stu9000 (7 Jul 2013)

I
Can anyone help me get the official route on my android phone please?

I use mapmyride but can't see a way to prerecord routes. I looked at ridewithgps and found a good map but could not get it to pick up my location.

Thanks


----------



## stu9000 (7 Jul 2013)

Did the Leith bit today and it wasn't horrific. It wasn't nice tho either . Pick axing my way through 2 tons of rock solid earth on saturday might have been a factor. I felt I was working on the bridge over the river kwia . Those electrolyte tablets are brilliant. Definitely stopped me getting heat stroke both on and off the bike.


----------



## philinmerthyr (8 Jul 2013)

I noticed in the magazine that the cut off point at Wimbledon Common is 4pm. It's only 6 miles from the end. That means that the limit is really around 8:30. 

For those of us who expect to be close to the limit, this is worrying. I'd be devastated if I got pulled out at 94 miles having cycled the climbs. I'd rather miss one or both of the hills and get to the Mall. There will be a big decision to take at the Leith Hill turn off.


----------



## SotonCyclist (8 Jul 2013)

got my race number through last week too. set off time of 07:50 so one of the final few by the looks of it. I wasnt aware of the cut off at around 8 and a half hours, I was planning on stopping every 25 miles for around 5 -10 minutes but may need to re evaluate this plan.

managed to book up a travel lodge in the Docklands, has anyone else managed to get a hotel local?


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I noticed in the magazine that the cut off point at Wimbledon Common is 4pm. It's only 6 miles from the end. That means that the limit is really around 8:30.
> 
> For those of us who expect to be close to the limit, this is worrying. I'd be devastated if I got pulled out at 94 miles having cycled the climbs. I'd rather miss one or both of the hills and get to the Mall. There will be a big decision to take at the Leith Hill turn off.


 
Those cut off times certainly made me worry a little more than the overall 9 hour limit did. I dont want to miss anything, Ive fund raised to do 100 miles, not 90 miles or 80 miles. I have friends at Pyrford, Box Hill and possibly Kingston too and was planning on stopping but will have to manage all that on the day.



SotonCyclist said:


> got my race number through last week too. set off time of 07:50 so one of the final few by the looks of it. I wasnt aware of the cut off at around 8 and a half hours, I was planning on stopping every 25 miles for around 5 -10 minutes but may need to re evaluate this plan.
> 
> managed to book up a travel lodge in the Docklands, has anyone else managed to get a hotel local?


 
I got booked in at the Premier Inn at Westfields, so am literally falling out of the doorstep onto the starting pens lol.


----------



## Longshot (8 Jul 2013)

Am I the only one thinking of dawdling in order to hit the big diversion at Clandon?


----------



## benb (8 Jul 2013)

Well I went for a 65 miler yesterday, and I felt absolutely fine. We were going a bit slower than I plan to do on the day, so my estimate is about 7 hours for me.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2013)

Longshot said:


> Am I the only one thinking of dawdling in order to hit the big diversion at Clandon?


 
If i was doing it i would be right there with you.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> If i was doing it i would be right there with you.



Nah you would miss the downhill bit of leith hill too much!


----------



## Payneys (9 Jul 2013)

I am doing a 75 mile round trip from Worthing to Eastbourne on Sunday if anybody interested


----------



## Nig mtb (9 Jul 2013)

Who else has been out on a 90min fasted ride this morning, I might even miss doing them when its all over!


----------



## Longshot (9 Jul 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> Who else has been out on a 90min fasted ride this morning, I might even miss doing them when its all over!


 

Not this morning but I have been doing that a bit regularly and, surprisingly, they are quite enjoyable.


----------



## procel (9 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Those cut off times certainly made me worry a little more than the overall 9 hour limit did.


 
Me too. Congestion+puncture = chance of finishing 100 miles over.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> Me too. Congestion+puncture = chance of finishing 100 miles over.


 
I really don't think congestion is going to be too much of an issue with the wave system they are using. Now 20k at the same time would be annoying, I think with the faster riders first and away, each wave having the road to itself, and plentiful rest stops for people to use I don't think it will be as bad as some fear.

Just hope the P fairy stays away or that might stretch things.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I really don't think congestion is going to be too much of an issue with the wave system they are using. Now 20k at the same time would be annoying, I think with the faster riders first and away, each wave having the road to itself, and plentiful rest stops for people to use I don't think it will be as bad as some fear.
> 
> Just hope the P fairy stays away or that might stretch things.


 
Just get some slime inner tubes, the fairy is allergic to the stuff.


----------



## philinmerthyr (9 Jul 2013)

80 miles planned for Sunday. The last 30 uphill. This will be my longest ride before 4th Aug. planning 50 mile hillier rides for the last 2 weekends. 

Forecast to be another hot spray on Sunday. 

http://www.mapometer.com/cycling/route_3365207.html


----------



## lozcs (10 Jul 2013)

I've not received my start time info?

Anyone know if there is somewhere I can log on to check?


----------



## lozcs (10 Jul 2013)

Scrap that... Found it....




> Your arrival time at QEOP: 06:14





> Your personal load time is: 06:38
> Your Personal start time: 07:14


----------



## procel (10 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> ... with the wave system they are using...


 

That's assuming they're judging the speed of members of each wave accurately.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> That's assuming they're judging the speed of members of each wave accurately.


 
Im sure there will be a few idiosyncrasies within the waves, plus those who were too, ahem, confident in their times (as well as those who were too modest!) but I still reckon it will be fine with the locked down roads.


----------



## Nig mtb (11 Jul 2013)

> confident in their times (as well as those who were too modest!)


 
Well I put 8.5 hrs to get round with a start time of 738 I will have to get a move on. 50 mile hilly ride on Saturday will give me a good guide on my time


----------



## Longshot (11 Jul 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> Well I put 8.5 hrs to get round with a start time of 738 I will have to get a move on. 50 mile hilly ride on Saturday will give me a good guide on my time


 

I put the same time as you and also did a 50 mile hilly ride on Sunday - the Farnham Charity Bike Ride. I managed to do that, without busting a gut, in 3.39m and, given it was about 73°C (!) and quite an up and down route, was quite pleased.

Now, doing another 50 miles in a similar time is a whole different kettle of fish of course. However, one thing in our favour is the fact that the route is pretty level until Clandon with only a couple of draggy slopes to get up. What with that and the drafting effect of 19,999 other riders, I'm hopeful of feeling in far better shape at the foot of Newlands Corner than after 40 miles on Sunday.

How I feel after 65 miles is a whole different question of course!


----------



## Nig mtb (11 Jul 2013)

Got a reply back from SW trains

Thank you for your email of 25 June 2013.

South West Trains has not imposed any restrictions to bikes on these dates.
You could
take bikes on board our services subject to available spaces.
Unfortunately, you cannot
reserve these spaces in advance, they are occupied on a first-come
first-serve basis.

Thank you again for contacting South West Trains.


----------



## Longshot (11 Jul 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> Got a reply back from SW trains
> 
> Thank you for your email of 25 June 2013.
> 
> ...


 

That's great except for the lack of spaces on their trains for bikes!


----------



## Spally (11 Jul 2013)

does anyone have a link to information about when timing chips etc have to be picked up?

also can the magazine be viewed online? as i have not got one of them either.

cheers


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (11 Jul 2013)

Did everybody get the email about TNT delivering bikes to the excel and home after the ride? I don't need to do this, but if anybody needs the info and hasn't got it, post a message and I'll either PM you, or post the whole thing here. Whichever option would be best. 

Take care


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2013)

Spally said:


> does anyone have a link to information about when timing chips etc have to be picked up?
> 
> also can the magazine be viewed online? as i have not got one of them either.
> 
> cheers


 
Get in contact with RideLondon ASAP. You register at their Excel show on 1st to 3rd August, but you need to bring along the registration form that was sent along with the magazine. Plus the magazine has some important information regarding layout of the finish etc so you want it.



Phoenix Lincs said:


> Did everybody get the email about TNT delivering bikes to the excel and home after the ride? I don't need to do this, but if anybody needs the info and hasn't got it, post a message and I'll either PM you, or post the whole thing here. Whichever option would be best.
> 
> Take care


 
Yeah Ive got it, bit of a jip at £60, plus you need to sort out your own insurance for it too, plus have to take bike apart to fit in one of their bike boxes. Was going the courier route until all that, now I'm thinking I'm catching a boat!


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Jul 2013)

On 4th Aug I will be wearing this 







I think we could stand out in the crowd


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jul 2013)

On Sunday the misses and I are doing the wiggle Magnificat 120 miler as a rehearsal, anyone else doing that?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Jul 2013)

Spotted this link on Facebook if anybody needs more info

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....urrey+100+$!e2$!80$!93+Final+Instructions.pdf


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Jul 2013)

Spally said:


> does anyone have a link to information about when timing chips etc have to be picked up?
> 
> also can the magazine be viewed online? as i have not got one of them either.
> 
> cheers



See my posting from few mins ago. Just spotted your post, sorry 

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....urrey+100+$!e2$!80$!93+Final+Instructions.pdf


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> On 4th Aug I will be wearing this
> 
> View attachment 26123
> 
> ...



I will be similarly docked out in this 











Although I imagine there will be a few thousand similarly attired!

I will be hopefully be wearing the official ridelondon shorts underneath, else I will plump with the old faithful Sportful shorts.


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Jul 2013)

I bought a pair of these to remember the event to go with the Beating Bowel Cancer shirt.






Pure MAMIL but proud that I am even fit enough to attempt it. In October I was 23st and extremely unfit. On 4th Oct I will be 3 stone + lighter and hopefully riding down the Mall with £1,000 raised for charity. An eventful year


----------



## Nomadski (13 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I bought a pair of these to remember the event to go with the Beating Bowel Cancer shirt.
> 
> View attachment 26135
> 
> ...


 
How long did it take to arrive?

What is the sizing like? The dhb RideLondon shirts and pants seem to be a size lower than the rest of my stuff going by the sizing guide, did you order one below or same, and how did it fit?


----------



## philinmerthyr (13 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> How long did it take to arrive?
> 
> What is the sizing like? The dhb RideLondon shirts and pants seem to be a size lower than the rest of my stuff going by the sizing guide, did you order one below or same, and how did it fit?



I haven't got them yet. I ordered them on Friday so hope they will arrive on Monday or Tuesday. I ordered the same size as my other DHB bibshorts. I'll let you know about the sizing when I get them.


----------



## Nomadski (13 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I haven't got them yet. I ordered them on Friday so hope they will arrive on Monday or Tuesday. I ordered the same size as my other DHB bibshorts. I'll let you know about the sizing when I get them.


 
Have you other brands to compare? Im wondering if dhb are a smaller sizing than other brands?


----------



## Longshot (13 Jul 2013)

I have the jersey and it's about three sizes smaller than stated.


----------



## Nomadski (13 Jul 2013)

Longshot said:


> I have the jersey and it's about three sizes smaller than stated.


 
THREE? They made a mistake and sent you the wrong one? Or their "Large" is a XS to other brands?


----------



## philinmerthyr (13 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Have you other brands to compare? Im wondering if dhb are a smaller sizing than other brands?


 No sorry. I've got 3 pairs of DHB Roubaix bib shorts. They are xxl but I am a big bloke. They are great shorts though.


----------



## Nomadski (14 Jul 2013)

If anyone is interested in a route / elevation map of the majority of the course (Kingston > Surrey Hills > Wimbledon with a little artistic interpretation taken on the return part thru Kingston due to one way streets etc) I did the 78 miles today -

http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725

Also, they have started putting up signs warning traffic users -












These were all the way round the route.

I also noticed 4 long roads are in the process of being resurfaced. They currently have a poor loose gravel surface unlike before, so guessing they will be relaying it in the next week or so. Hope so anyway or the descent heading away from Box Hill will be a nightmare with all those people + skiddy surface! (20mph limit)

Also, this church is an unmissable landmark in Holmbury St Marys which is about 5 miles or so from the beginning of Leith Hill, so when you see it, get them gels down you!






Hope the training is going well peeps!


----------



## Spally (15 Jul 2013)

cheers guys. Magazine arrived saturday so all good. bit of a pain as im on holiday until 3rd August, but luckily i can nominate someone to collect my timing chip etc. My charity jersey also turned up and colour will go nicely with my bianchi 






sorry but for some reason it has decided to turn my picture on its side!!


----------



## Spally (15 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> If anyone is interested in a route / elevation map of the majority of the course (Kingston > Surrey Hills > Wimbledon with a little artistic interpretation taken on the return part thru Kingston due to one way streets etc) I did the 78 miles today -
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725
> 
> ...


 

signs up all round the city now as well, have been for a week or 2.....alsmost there!!! London-Southend this weekend for a bit of a leg stretcher.


----------



## Nig mtb (15 Jul 2013)

I ordered a ride London top on the 8th July still not arrived.
And I was not impressed with the amount of pot holes on the Leith hill decent as most of them are hidden as you ride from sunlight into the shade under trees, lots of them had been marked by SCC but not all.


----------



## procel (15 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> If anyone is interested in a route / elevation map of the majority of the course (Kingston > Surrey Hills > Wimbledon with a little artistic interpretation taken on the return part thru Kingston due to one way streets etc) I did the 78 miles today -
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725
> 
> ...


 
Very impressive. And to have only 50mins stopping time in that... was that just traffic and stopping to take photos?


----------



## philinmerthyr (15 Jul 2013)

Leith hill is on the Cycle Show now.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jul 2013)

Theyre going a bit nuts with resurfacing at the moment. A25 by Dorking, Coldharbour Ln, Ranmore, Headingly Common rd to the East of BH are all in the process...


----------



## Nomadski (16 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> Very impressive. And to have only 50mins stopping time in that... was that just traffic and stopping to take photos?



Bit of traffic, photo ops, couple of little stops to take care of refills and getting ride of empty gel packets. One 10 minute stop at top of newlands corner. 



Sittingduck said:


> Theyre going a bit nuts with resurfacing at the moment. A25 by Dorking, Coldharbour Ln, Ranmore, Headingly Common rd to the East of BH are all in the process...



Yeh very skittish surface at the mo to cycle on, don't recommend it yet!


On the subject of gels what is the etiquette with this sort of closed road event re disposing of empty packets? It's in my nature to normally pack them in my picket till I find a bin, but end up with unnecessarily sticky back pockets and fingers.


----------



## zizou (16 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> On the subject of gels what is the etiquette with this sort of closed road event re disposing of empty packets? It's in my nature to normally pack them in my picket till I find a bin, but end up with unnecessarily sticky back pockets and fingers.



Pocket then bin, only knobs litter their gel packets 

If you want to avoid sticky fingers then a gel bottle / flask is good.


----------



## philinmerthyr (16 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Bit of traffic, photo ops, couple of little stops to take care of refills and getting ride of empty gel packets. One 10 minute stop at top of newlands corner.



The climbing on your ride seems higher than the route I have on mapometer. Did you add in any extra hills. The whole route shoes at around 3,750 ft on mapometer, your 78 mile ride was well over 4,000 ft.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Jul 2013)

My London 100 top was waiting for me when I got back from holls and I test drove it Sunday. I'm pleased they were out of stock of size 12 so I had to order a 14. Think the 12 would have been too small. 

My thoughts on it is that the neck at the front comes really high. I had it half unzipped then tucked inside itself (if that makes sense) to stop it flapping about. When I was storming down a hill (yeah, right!), I had like a parachute billowing behind, but it actually felt quite nice on a hot day. The sleeves come quite down the arms a bit further than some of my other short sleeved ones (made for more varied suntan lines than usual). 

I'll try it out again before THE BIG DAY once it's a bit softer from the washing machine too, which might make the front a little softer to tuck in. Pockets were nice size, although I need to make sure I don't shove a not-quite-emptied gel pack into the same pocket as my mobile! Oops

Off to workskie for me

Have a great day everybody


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jul 2013)

I did a the 125 mile Wiggle Sportive on sunday with the misses. We booked this as rehearsal for the PRLS 100 event. We figured that if we could do that ride we'd be able to do the London ride. Well with 33degree heat( some of the roads were sticky it was so hot), 6500 feet of climbing and ten hours in the saddle ( we stopped off for lunch in a pub and we got a puncture) I reckon we are about ready for it. Bring it on, I can't wait!


----------



## Longshot (16 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> THREE? They made a mistake and sent you the wrong one? Or their "Large" is a XS to other brands?


 

Seriously - they say their XXXL is for 50" chest and 6'6 height. I'm under both of those and it was too short and too tight.


----------



## Thomas Tanner (16 Jul 2013)

Is anyone riding in from Kingston/Richmond/Kew on the 4th??


----------



## Nomadski (16 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> The climbing on your ride seems higher than the route I have on mapometer. Did you add in any extra hills. The whole route shoes at around 3,750 ft on mapometer, your 78 mile ride was well over 4,000 ft.


 
Well going from home to where I meet the RL route is a 245ft gain, but from Stratford along the route is approximately 377ft gain. When leaving the RL route to go home I actually lost 32ft but from the same point to finishing at The Mall we will gain an additional 196ft.

The actual elevation of the route I would take from Garmin Connects corrected elevation as this is GPS data cross referenced with professional land surveys so is about as accurate as we are likely to get. Strava had the whole thing as 4,543 ft whereas Garmin Connect's corrected data is 4,366 ft gained.

So (and there is a plus / minus discrepancy in here as the Kingston return route will be marginally different on the closed roads) an educated stab at the actual elevation figure for the whole route will be around the *4,660ft* mark.

So yeah, mapometer was way out! The rest of the route was done on the exact route we will be doing , just from Weybridge round and back to Kingston is around 3,900 ft climbing!

We will know exactly what is in store once Garmin publish their TCX route to download, hopefully soon.


----------



## LouLou (17 Jul 2013)

Hi everyone, i'm new to this site & taking part in the Prudential ride in a couple of weeks - eek
I'm a beginner & have never done anything like this before, my aim it so get around in the 9 hours & to enjoy it.

I was wondering how you were all getting on with food while cycling, i'm finding a bit confusing with how much & what to eat, i don't want to 'bonk' but also i don't want to over eat. Are you just making sure you don't get hungry and if you do start feeling hungry eat something or take a gel?

I hope youre training is going well, it looks like it's going to be a great day


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2013)

LouLou said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to this site & taking part in the Prudential ride in a couple of weeks - eek
> I'm a beginner & have never done anything like this before, my aim it so get around in the 9 hours & to enjoy it.
> 
> I was wondering how you were all getting on with food while cycling, i'm finding a bit confusing with how much & what to eat, i don't want to 'bonk' but also i don't want to over eat. Are you just making sure you don't get hungry and if you do start feeling hungry eat something or take a gel?
> ...



There's quite a few hits of info in this thread, including nutritional guide links. Whatever you take with you, try before the big day to make sure there is no potential for bodily mishaps (!) take lots of water with perhaps some high5 tablets in them, and eat before you get hungry not after. 

People have different takes on what works for them but nuts, bananas, haribo / jelly babies, gels seem to be the main things. 

Personally in taking about 14 gels and a back pocket of haribo, with a high 5 in each of my two 800ml bottles. 

Expect to refill a few times on the day, there are watering stops as well as food stops to get more gels if u run out. 

But do try on a ride before August 4th.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jul 2013)

LouLou said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to this site & taking part in the Prudential ride in a couple of weeks - eek
> I'm a beginner & have never done anything like this before, my aim it so get around in the 9 hours & to enjoy it.
> 
> I was wondering how you were all getting on with food while cycling, i'm finding a bit confusing with how much & what to eat, i don't want to 'bonk' but also i don't want to over eat. Are you just making sure you don't get hungry and if you do start feeling hungry eat something or take a gel?
> ...


 

Take plenty to drink, especially if its hot,drink a little and often, every fifteen minutes or so works for me, and I eat something, even if its a handful of jelly babies every ten miles. Don't panic though, there will be loads of shops and pubs open on the route to buy grub.


----------



## SquareDaff (17 Jul 2013)

LouLou said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to this site & taking part in the Prudential ride in a couple of weeks - eek
> I'm a beginner & have never done anything like this before, my aim it so get around in the 9 hours & to enjoy it.
> 
> I was wondering how you were all getting on with food while cycling, i'm finding a bit confusing with how much & what to eat, i don't want to 'bonk' but also i don't want to over eat. Are you just making sure you don't get hungry and if you do start feeling hungry eat something or take a gel?
> ...


Will be old school for me. Jam sandwiches for the ride with a couple of packets of jelly tots and some home made flap jacks. Will carry a few water tablets for refills with the aim of getting through a 750ml bottle at least every 20 miles.

Not sure what I'll have for breakfast yet - like most people on here I have an early start. Might just take something like a couple of bananas and cereal bar for the morning and load up the night before.


----------



## philinmerthyr (17 Jul 2013)

For me pasta the night before. As early as I can I'll have an instant porridge. On the ride I plan a gel every 30 mins and a bottle with 1 and a half high5 zero tablets in per hour.

This approach worked for me on the 80 mile ride I did last weekend.


----------



## benb (17 Jul 2013)

CarlP said:


> Take plenty to drink, especially if its hot,drink a little and often, every fifteen minutes or so works for me, and I eat something, even if its a handful of jelly babies every ten miles. Don't panic though, there will be loads of shops and pubs open on the route to buy grub.


 
Pint of beer it is then!


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2013)

I got a nice article in swlondoner.co.uk shared by the RideLondon facebook page about my story for the ride posted today, took me a little by surprise when I saw it on facebook - http://swlondoner.co.uk/content/130...ime-three-decades-join-100-mile-charity-cycle


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Pint of beer it is then!


 
Hard to keep beer properly cold in a bidon.


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Jul 2013)

Training has gone well this last few weeks. I did 80 miles on the weekend and my shorter mid week rides are getting easier. I've no doubt that I can ride the route. I am a bit concerned about the 4pm cut off at Wimbledon Common. Being stopped 6 miles from the end will be devastating.

My 80 miles was done with 6 hrs moving time with 2,500 ft climbing. With the extra climbing and the extra 20 miles I think I'm going to try to avoid stopping for more than about 5 mins at food stops if I am going to have any chance to get to the 94 mile point by 4pm especially as I don't start until 7:56. 

I'm a big bloke but have done loads of training. There may a lot of people who may be caught out by this.

All of my rides have been solo. I'm not sure what impact riding in a group will have but that may help.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Training has gone well this last few weeks. I did 80 miles on the weekend and my shorter mid week rides are getting easier. I've no doubt that I can ride the route. I am a bit concerned about the 4pm cut off at Wimbledon Common. Being stopped 6 miles from the end will be devastating.
> 
> My 80 miles was done with 6 hrs moving time with 2,500 ft climbing. With the extra climbing and the extra 20 miles I think I'm going to try to avoid stopping for more than about 5 mins at food stops if I am going to have any chance to get to the 94 mile point by 4pm especially as I don't start until 7:56.
> 
> I'm a big bloke but have done loads of training. There may a lot of people who may be caught out by this.


 
You'll be fine. Work out the average mileage you need to do backwards (start with mile 100 and go back to mile 1), getting out of london into surrey you should be able to easily keep above your target, without tiring yourself out too much, from there on in it doesn't matter if you fall behind a bit. Stop for as long as you need, it's not a race.


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Training has gone well this last few weeks. I did 80 miles on the weekend and my shorter mid week rides are getting easier. I've no doubt that I can ride the route. I am a bit concerned about the 4pm cut off at Wimbledon Common. Being stopped 6 miles from the end will be devastating.
> 
> My 80 miles was done with 6 hrs moving time with 2,500 ft climbing. With the extra climbing and the extra 20 miles I think I'm going to try to avoid stopping for more than about 5 mins at food stops if I am going to have any chance to get to the 94 mile point by 4pm especially as I don't start until 7:56.
> 
> ...


 
Like @themosquitoking said you will be fine bud. You have put in so much mileage in distance and climbing there really is fark all to worry about for RL. He knows me well and he reckons I'll be fine, and Im a million miles from your progress.

I dunno if you looked at my 78 miler ride last Sunday, but that was the fiercest part of the ride and I did it with a half decent time. With people around you it will be easier, get into a group going at a similar pace to your own and work a bit together.

Pace it, fuel up when needed, keep those gels going on a regular basis, and let the crowds cheers push you on.

I'm not sure how many people realise what a superb event this is really going to be, there's very little else on this scale in this country, or elsewhere for us amateurs, and I think once the adrenalin kicks in all the nerves and uncertainty will vanish and we will just push on and have an amazing day.

There's some wicked posters going up around London about it, it really is getting into gear now.

I cant feckin wait!


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2013)

I concur with @Nomadski. He is wise beyond his years.


----------



## theguru (19 Jul 2013)

Silly question do we still have to the excel centre to get our time chip??


----------



## philinmerthyr (19 Jul 2013)

theguru said:


> Silly question do we still have to the excel centre to get our time chip??



Yes. We need to take the form that came with the last magazine to register.


----------



## theguru (19 Jul 2013)

thanks


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jul 2013)

RideLondon are offering a free 20 minute pedal assessment session on a Watt Bike. Dont need to bring special clothing, shoes will be provided. It will monitor and display your pedal stroke and they will make suggestions to get some extra free power out of the energy you are using anyway.

Its a light session so no need to worry about getting hot! You will need to book a time for whatever day you plan to be at the Excel for registration. Places are limited and when gone are gone!

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....dential_RideLondon_Cycling_Show_s1_p16430.htm

http://wattbike.com/uk/wattbike/prudential_ridelondon


----------



## philinmerthyr (19 Jul 2013)

I had a watt bike assessment when I had my bike fit. It was excellent. The graph demonstrated the fact that I was pushing down only on the pedals showing a figure of 8. After a couple of adjustments to my cleats and thinking about the pedal stroke the graph became sausage shaped and my efficiency improved significantly.

It also showed that I favoured my left leg. Every few rides I spend some time thinking about my pedal stroke and over time it has become more natural to spin the pedals. If you get a chance to do this I recommend it especially as it is free 

I booked my session at 2:40 on Saturday. Hopefully my pedalling technique it's better now than it was.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> RideLondon are offering a free 20 minute pedal assessment session on a Watt Bike. Dont need to bring special clothing, shoes will be provided. It will monitor and display your pedal stroke and they will make suggestions to get some extra free power out of the energy you are using anyway.
> 
> Its a light session so no need to worry about getting hot! You will need to book a time for whatever day you plan to be at the Excel for registration. Places are limited and when gone are gone!
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, I did not know about it. I have booked a slot for Thursday.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> RideLondon are offering a free 20 minute pedal assessment session on a Watt Bike. Dont need to bring special clothing, shoes will be provided. It will monitor and display your pedal stroke and they will make suggestions to get some extra free power out of the energy you are using anyway.
> 
> Its a light session so no need to worry about getting hot! You will need to book a time for whatever day you plan to be at the Excel for registration. Places are limited and when gone are gone!
> 
> ...


 
This seems like a good offer but personally i would be reluctant to change my riding position too much a day or two before such a big ride.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Jul 2013)

Thanks for this, 14.40 on Saturday


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> This seems like a good offer but personally i would be reluctant to change my riding position too much a day or two before such a big ride.



This is a good point, I shan't change anything for the day, but it would be good to know what improvements I could make for the future.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> This seems like a good offer but personally i would be reluctant to change my riding position too much a day or two before such a big ride.



IMO they won't be suggesting changing set up or anything structural the day before an event but I'd be interested to see whether my 'pulling up' practising has been worthwhile, or if I need to push harder with my right leg or something similar


----------



## philinmerthyr (19 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks for this, 14.40 on Saturday


I've got a 14:40 slot as well. It was the latest time. I hope I get there in time though. I'll be the one who looks like he should be playing rugby rather than on a bike. If you see me introduce yourself, it would be good to meet.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2013)

Is anyone going on the Thursday?


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> IMO they won't be suggesting changing set up or anything structural the day before an event but I'd be interested to see whether my 'pulling up' practising has been worthwhile, or if I need to push harder with my right leg or something similar


 
Push harder with both legs, it'll make hell of a difference.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> This seems like a good offer but personally i would be reluctant to change my riding position too much a day or two before such a big ride.


 
I think its more about pedaling technique, rather than riding position. Ive actually cancelled my planned bike fit with Specialized as it is too close to RL.

This however is worth doing, you get a print out of your pedal stroke, compared to what it should be.

Im booked in on Friday at 1pm.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I've got a 14:40 slot as well. It was the latest time. I hope I get there in time though. I'll be the one who looks like he should be playing rugby rather than on a bike. If you see me introduce yourself, it would be good to meet.



I think all CC folks should have a badge or sticker to wear whilst at excel, around London and during the race then we can all say hi.  Lol. Bit like a networking event or a training course. 

I booked the latest available time as we are travelling down from Lincolnshire and I wanted to give us the best chance to arrive in a relatively stress free manner.


----------



## philinmerthyr (20 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Like @themosquitoking said you will be fine bud. You have put in so much mileage in distance and climbing there really is f*** all to worry about for RL. He knows me well and he reckons I'll be fine, and Im a million miles from your progress.
> 
> I dunno if you looked at my 78 miler ride last Sunday, but that was the fiercest part of the ride and I did it with a half decent time. With people around you it will be easier, get into a group going at a similar pace to your own and work a bit together.
> 
> ...




I'm starting to believe that you are right. Riding over the last few weeks has got easier. The 80 miles last weekend has given me confidence and today I put a couple of local hills climbs together on a 17 mile route to replicate Leith and Box hills. I settled into a rhythm and really enjoyed the ride. 

I'm really looking forward to 4th Aug. BRING IT ON!!!!



Here is today's ride - http://app.strava.com/activities/68424582

50 miles planned for tomorrow.


----------



## TimeyWimey (20 Jul 2013)

lozcs said:


> Scrap that... Found it....


 
Where did you find out your start time in the end? Is there somewhere to log in?

I never received the email with mine, I didn't even realise people had their start times until now!


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> Where did you find out your start time in the end? Is there somewhere to log in?
> 
> I never received the email with mine, I didn't even realise people had their start times until now!


 
Check your email junk folder. If its not there contact RideLondon's Facebook page and they will resend it. I know it sounds a bit daft posting on a Facebook page but they really do respond to queries!

If you'd prefer to contact them directly, ring 0207 7902 0212 or email at helpdesk@ridelondon.co.uk.

Im sure when you go to the Excel show between 1st and 3rd they will have your details there also, but best make sure.


----------



## Speedball (21 Jul 2013)

Did my longest ride to date yesterday (89.2 miles) which has given me a lot more confidence for two weeks time - http://app.strava.com/activities/68447188 

Seemed to be headwind all the way out to the coast but I guess it's all good training, nice coming back as well.

What's peoples thought on tapering for the event? Will do a couple of 40/50 milers during the week but not sure whether to go for another big one next weekend or just do enough to keep my legs moving.

Thanks again who have shared their knowledge and info on here.


----------



## lozcs (21 Jul 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> Where did you find out your start time in the end? Is there somewhere to log in?
> 
> I never received the email with mine, I didn't even realise people had their start times until now!


 
As @Nomadski suggested, found mine in junk folder....


----------



## Iain M Norman (21 Jul 2013)

Went the distance today. Now gonna have an easy two weeks with very little riding.

http://app.strava.com/activities/68695571


----------



## philinmerthyr (21 Jul 2013)

It's great living and riding on the edge of the Brecon Beacons but you have to work for the views. This was 8 miles and 800 ft of climbing into this morning's ride.







For the first time in weeks it was chilly up on the common, cloudy with a strong wind. Here is the Strava link - http://app.strava.com/activities/68680096


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2013)

After writing a lengthy blow by blow account of the route (having done it a few times in various bits and almost all of it all in one go) for @Phoenix Lincs I thought I would share it with this thread as there will be many not lucky enough to have had a go on the route before the big day, and I thought its useful to get some kind of heads up of what to expect. Most of the info is readily available from various sources, but these are collated for your perusal.

Disclaimer: I know I'm going to get a few replies from more hardened cyclists than myself that they could wheelie up Leith Hill, and some of the hills aren't hills, mere molehills etc etc but this quick guide is written by a newbie cyclist for any newbie cyclists doing this race to complete the distance, not to break the sound barrier. If your the latter there is probably little here for you and you wont agree with my little hill "marks" out of ten. I'm simply trying to get across the effort *I* had to put in to get up them. Maybe cyclists will read this and at least learn something about the layout of the route they weren't aware of before.

I will also say overall this route isn't particularly difficult save for 2 little bits, but for some the climbing combined with the distance will present a challenge to many.

*Nomadski's RideLondon 100 Newbie Guide For Newbie Cyclists!*​​​You should use the participants map as context to places, and to the hills I refer to, this is the original published one, the later two are my amended ones to go with my points and with extra info.​​

 

*Some general pointers*

Most of the outbound journey to the Surrey Hills is flat, save for the hill in Richmond Park (Sawyers Hill - http://app.strava.com/segments/1128062)

When you hit Ripley there is a 3 mile section which goes slightly uphill, its not hard and you will barely notice a hill at all until your legs start aching a bit more than they should. Keep up a high cadence here and don't mash the pedals, just keep spinning lightly. http://app.strava.com/segments/1162926

Keep something in the tank for the return loop to London, even after Box Hill there are 4 unwelcome climbs before Kingston, then once thru Kingston there is a fairly big rise to climb, again not hard but after 85 miles will probably be a little knackering.

*Most important* - at Wimbledon there is a short but NASTY climb up to Wimbledon village. This is after 90 miles and it will hurt a lot. Its average is 5% (same as Box Hill) but the climb itself is mostly 8%-10%. Keep something in your legs for it. http://app.strava.com/segments/653847


* Heads Up For The Route*
(mark/10 simply denotes my effort going up them) -

START

FLAT--->

1. Richmond Park - Sawyers Hill Climb (Short) (5/10) - http://app.strava.com/segments/3435424

FLAT--->

2. After Weybridge 3 short climbs, not difficult, and short, but there (2/10) - http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#z1140|1310

FLAT--->

3. Ripley to West Horsley - Slight gradient for 3 miles, (go easy on gears and spin light). (2/10) - http://app.strava.com/segments/1162926

Rolling hills to....
4. NEWLANDS CORNER - (Short straight HARD hill) (8/10) - http://app.strava.com/segments/646938

5. Fast Descent!

6. Slow Incline between Abinger Hammer and Holmbury St Mary (1/10) - http://app.strava.com/segments/1113706

7. Downhill

8. End of Ockley Road - LEITH HILL - (1.5 Miles, grit your teeth and plough thru the worst the course has to offer. VERY HARD, about 3 false flats) 10/10 - http://app.strava.com/segments/615597

9. Fast Descent leading to a small climb before Guildford Road junction (4/10) - http://app.strava.com/segments/1217924

10. Rolling Hills. Use downhill to gain speed to take worst out of uphill parts (6/10)

Flattens near Dorking

11. BOX HILL - (After Leith Hill this is a pussycat, just get into a steady rhythm, enjoy the views to your right, then left, then right again!) 6/10 - http://app.strava.com/segments/627910

12. After the peak there really isn't a descent for a while, just a few more surprising climbs, nothing difficult though, just enough to swear at a little if your expecting a downhill break - 3/10

13. Just before Headley Common Road there is a small descent, but there is a VERY TIGHT left hairpin turn here so be aware.

14. Again a climb up the B0233, not hard (4/10) before you start going downhill, potentially very fast!

15. What I would say is there is a real nasty climb here - http://app.strava.com/segments/1875303 HOWEVER if you get enough speed on the straight downhill section just before (scary as you can get 40mph easy) you can coast about halfway up this road before you need to exert any energy!

16. Pretty flat with small incline leading to Leatherhead (3/10) - http://app.strava.com/segments/2745991

Road from Leatherhead to Cobham is pretty flat, nothing to worry about.

So, from Cobham - there are 3 sharp climbs that don't last very long so don't worry too much but be aware!

17. In Cobham after going round sharp roundabout you go on for a bit then sharp climb - 3/10 http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#z6430|6503

18. After crossing A3 (major road) bridge slightly longer climb but again not bad - 4/10 - http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#z6551|6610
Note: There is another climb straight after this, but get enough speed down the hill from 2 and you should roast it!

19. Just before Esher there is a 3rd climb, much like the second - 4/10 - http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#z6665|6725

Once in Esher enjoy the downhill and FLAT!----->

20. Thru Kingston, when on Coombe Lane there is an unwelcome climb but is short and sharp - 5/10 - http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#z7107|7175

FLAT------>

21. Wimbledon to Wimbledon Village - That nasty *SOB* - 7/10 - http://app.strava.com/segments/653847

FLAT------> TO FINISH!

So when you get to Wimbledon Village you can start humming the Rocky music to yourself as victory is near, within 10 flat miles actually!

*Easy bullet point summary*

* Outward is easier than back inward, by quite some way.
* 1 hill in Richmond Park - Urgh
* Short hills after Weybridge - Meh
* Go easy on the gears from Ripley to West Horsely
* 25 Mile section from Newlands to Box Hill - ARRGGH
* When you see a downhill and an uphill after, SLAM THE HAMMER DOWN!
* Cobham to Esher - 3 climbs, not bad just unwelcome!
* Kingston hill - Ouch
* Wimbledon Hill - OOF!
* Rest FLAT.
* REJOICE!

*Other Notes:*

5 times marked on the map below are cut off points. You MUST reach this point by the time shown or you will be withdrawn from the race.

1. Hampton Court Palace: 10.30
2. Newlands Corner 13.00
3. Leatherhead 15.00
4. Sandown Park 15.30
5. Wimbledon Common - 16.15

In addition there are 3 shortcuts made available at a certain time that will become *mandatory* at the times below.

1. West Horsley 12.00
2. Abinger Hammer 12.30
3. Burford Bridge 13.30

I honestly wouldn't worry too much about these cut off times, pace yourself and keep above 12mph average for the route and your sorted!





*Participant Map with my bullet point locations*​ 






​​​​​​*Information Overload Map*​ 
This has all the key point locations, withdrawal times and shortcut deadline times all on the map.​​ 





*For those who want all the timings and shortcuts without the numbered bullet markers*​​





Hopefully of some use!


----------



## philinmerthyr (21 Jul 2013)

Great summary @Nomadski . Thanks. This time in a couple of weeks we'll have medals around our necks and I'll be dumping the bike at the hotel and heading to the pub to re-hydrate if I can get on a boat to the O2. 

It should be a good day.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Jul 2013)

You are my hero mentor! @Nomadski 

And fab news!!!!!! Got my bike back already. Very very very happy and he says I will find cycling easier and will increase my average mph due to the fact that some bits were over tightened when it was built (by Evans) 


Today is all good


----------



## Speedball (21 Jul 2013)

Thank you @Nomadski

Absolutely superb and saved me hours of "riding" the route by Google Streetview.

Not one to wish my life away but really cannot wait for the next couple of weeks to pass. Looking forward to getting to the Excel and soaking up the pre-event atmosphere and then lining up on race day.


----------



## fabregas485 (21 Jul 2013)

Good luck to everyone taking part. I would not say I would be ready for the actual race, so I am taking part in the free cycle event.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs - Great news about the bike, silver lining and all that!

Yup these two weeks are going to feel like a lifetime I think, I just want to get it on!


----------



## Longshot (21 Jul 2013)

Great write up thanks.

I did Newlands, skipped Leith and went Box Hill instead today before circling back through Leatherhead and Cobham. The hill at Headley next to Tyrrell's Wood Golf Club is a bit of a pig but, as you say, the descent is fantastic.


----------



## stu9000 (21 Jul 2013)

Thanks Nomadski. This thread has been a gold mine.


----------



## stu9000 (21 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Personally in taking about 14 gels and a back pocket of haribo, with a high 5 in each of my two 800ml bottles.



I am wondering what pack to take. Nomadski, where are you putting your 14 gels? I don't really like having my jersey too loaded, and I have a nice 5l tail pack that can hold everything without adding too much. My view is I'm touring rather than racing at my level. I'll be happy just to get round in 9 hours.

Or am I underestimating the impact of this weight? 
I've never done a sportif so am not sure what to expect in terms of supplements en route. My plan was to take what I felt I needed food wise and just grab water along the way.

I try not to worry too much about what other people think but will I be the only numpty with a tail pack? Does everyone else just stuff there jersey pockets? 

Thanks 

S


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jul 2013)

Gels don't weigh anything at all. I would only take a third but I cant guarantee what products will be at the refill stations so am leaving nothing to chance and packing the shirt! If its rainy I may have to rethink as I will have my gillet in my back as well, but right now its looking good.

Glad your finding the thread useful Stu.

Oh, and I will have a saddlebag for my mechanical stuff. Think a lot will.


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jul 2013)

Longshot said:


> Great write up thanks.
> 
> I did Newlands, skipped Leith and went Box Hill instead today before circling back through Leatherhead and Cobham. The hill at Headley next to Tyrrell's Wood Golf Club is a bit of a pig but, as you say, the descent is fantastic.


 
Thats exactly the place to get the hammer down. Usually I try to get my breath back and rest on downhill sections, but here, at this place, its hammertime on the down, so easier on the up!


----------



## stu9000 (22 Jul 2013)

Cheers


----------



## Nig mtb (22 Jul 2013)

I have a Thursday watt bike time of 7pm.
As regards to tapering I have been following the improver's training schedule and all my big rides were a few weeks ago the last few weekend rides have been shorter, now showing PB's on all Strava segments every time I go out, even less riding this weeK

```
http://app.strava.com/activities/68799878
```


----------



## Longshot (22 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I think all CC folks should have a badge or sticker to wear whilst at excel, around London and during the race then we can all say hi.  Lol. Bit like a networking event or a training course.


 

I know some people have already put their shirts/outfits on here but I'm going to start a separate thread here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-roll-call.135778/

Please join in!


----------



## SquareDaff (22 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> After writing a lengthy blow by blow account of the route (having done it a few times in various bits and almost all of it all in one go) for @Phoenix Lincs I thought I would share it with this thread


Thanks for this - very helpful to get on overview from someone who's ridden the course.
Do you have a total distance climbed figure from your adventures?


----------



## theguru (22 Jul 2013)

Hi All,

Sorry if this has been asked before...is British Heart Foundation strict on the minimum £500 sponsorship fee?? as I don't think i'm going to make that...


----------



## Ceri Davies (22 Jul 2013)

Hi All
Is there anyone out there who is withdrawing from the race? I would love to do it....just done the Etape and I am free on the 4th! Lost out in the ballot but happy to buy the entry off you?

Thanks


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jul 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Thanks for this - very helpful to get on overview from someone who's ridden the course.
> Do you have a total distance climbed figure from your adventures?


 
Ive estimated its around 4,660 ft for the 100 miles. I did a 78 mile portion of the ride, but didnt do the climb up Wimbledon hill or Sawyers Hill and for my ride I got 4,543 via my Garmin. Theres a little discrepancy with the hills still to do, minus a little way I rode which wont be on the route, but its around that mark.

http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jul 2013)

theguru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before...is British Heart Foundation strict on the minimum £500 sponsorship fee?? as I don't think i'm going to make that...


 
You will have to contact BHF for that, no idea personally.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

theguru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before...is British Heart Foundation strict on the minimum £500 sponsorship fee?? as I don't think i'm going to make that...


 


Ask them.
Unfortunately a lot of these companies do ask that you make up the shortfall.
Check the terms and conditions on their website or your sponsor pack.


----------



## theguru (22 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Ask them.
> Unfortunately a lot of these companies do ask that you make up the shortfall.
> Check the terms and conditions on their website or your sponsor pack.


 
Thanks i'm a bit worried that asking for peoples money on the just giving web page! if I don't make it....the minimum


----------



## oldgreyandslow (22 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Ive estimated its around 4,660 ft for the 100 miles. I did a 78 mile portion of the ride, but didnt do the climb up Wimbledon hill or Sawyers Hill and for my ride I got 4,543 via my Garmin. Theres a little discrepancy with the hills still to do, minus a little way I rode which wont be on the route, but its around that mark.


 
I did the distance yesterday but not the same amount of climbing, 100 miles and 2423 ft, so not as hilly and I felt OK afterwards, but a bit stiff today  took me 6 hours 12 minutes moving time and 6 hours 44 inlcuding two "comfort breaks" one of which inlcuded refueling the bottles. I can vouch for High 5 energy source powder and gels and indiviual sorren malt loaves.

Now it's time to take things relatively easy before the event, a bit of short duration intensity work outs this week and some gentle spins in between and a gentle week next week shouold do it.


----------



## Longshot (22 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Ive estimated its around 4,660 ft for the 100 miles. I did a 78 mile portion of the ride, but didnt do the climb up Wimbledon hill or Sawyers Hill and for my ride I got 4,543 via my Garmin. Theres a little discrepancy with the hills still to do, minus a little way I rode which wont be on the route, but its around that mark.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725


 

For what it's worth, I got a reading of nearly 6,000 ft of ascent without Leith Hill yesterday. That would be Ripley(ish) to Newlands Corner, A25 to Dorking, Box Hill, Headley Down, Leatherhead and up to Cobham before doubling back to Ripley. That was measured by Endomondo.

Mind you, it also said I hit 54 MPH at one point and I'm pretty sure I didn't. I think I might have noticed.


----------



## Longshot (22 Jul 2013)

Ignore my post above - Endomondo talks garbage  I tracked the whole route on Bikehike and I suggested about 4,250 ft of total ascent.


----------



## TimeyWimey (22 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Check your email junk folder. If its not there contact RideLondon's Facebook page and they will resend it. I know it sounds a bit daft posting on a Facebook page but they really do respond to queries!
> 
> If you'd prefer to contact them directly, ring 0207 7902 0212 or email at helpdesk@ridelondon.co.uk.
> 
> Im sure when you go to the Excel show between 1st and 3rd they will have your details there also, but best make sure.


 


Thanks. They aren't replying to emails now and Scope (who I'm riding for) don't have the details so will have to ring them later in the week when I get a chance (nothing in my junk folder either  ). 

Great write up on the route too, thanks. Might have to print it off. 

I can't wait and confidence has grown with some big rides (and climbs) in the last couple of weeks. Fully expecting Wimbledon to be the one that could 'break' me after 90miles though, the knowledge it's the last big dig will hopefully see me through. Making a good weekend of it and the day itself promises to be awesome; all about time, I've always dreamt of doing the London Marathon but being unable to run this is perfect!


----------



## procel (22 Jul 2013)

Hey, I'm riding for Scope too! Have you heard anything about jerseys? I saw a rumour recently


----------



## philinmerthyr (22 Jul 2013)

There are varying views on the total ascents. This route map only shows 2,600 ft of climbing. I think I'll ride this route rather than the 4,000 ft of climbing route 

http://www.mapmyride.com/gb/bethnal-green-eng/ride-london-surrey-100-route-177845640


----------



## Stedman (23 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> There are varying views on the total ascents. This route map only shows 2,600 ft of climbing. I think I'll ride this route rather than the 4,000 ft of climbing route
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/gb/bethnal-green-eng/ride-london-surrey-100-route-177845640


 
I also agree that the 4000 ft total figure seems far too high as that would put this ride well beyond the Etape Caledonia total of 726m!

794m seems much more reasonable.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jul 2013)

4000ft sounds right to me - it's 100 miles, don't forget with lots of rolling bits and a cpl of fair climbs...

edit: infact, I think it will be at least 4000 - possibly more!


----------



## Iain M Norman (23 Jul 2013)

Fantastic write up there Nomadski. You ranked the climbs in a relative fashion there that would be relevant to anyone really.


----------



## Stedman (23 Jul 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> Fantastic write up there Nomadski. You ranked the climbs in a relative fashion there that would be relevant to anyone really.


 
Although based upon the Mapmyride link above, 4000 feet seems over estimated, I agree that it is still a great write up and I have even used it for my own ride strategy.


----------



## Nomadski (24 Jul 2013)

Stedman said:


> Although based upon the Mapmyride link above, 4000 feet seems over estimated, I agree that it is still a great write up and I have even used it for my own ride strategy.



Please be aware I have rode most of this actual route and this data comes from my Gps location from a garmin 800 uploaded to garmin connects website correlated with garmins corrected elevation which comes from land surveys. 

Its interesting everyone is using these route planning sites and coming up with a massive variation of elevation, see posts above ranging from mid 2k to 4k for bikehike. 

I'm confident my own figure is accurate to around +\- 200 ft. 

Wait and see after you upload your rides after the big day.


----------



## Speedball (24 Jul 2013)

Can any kind soul tell me the closest drop off point to Ilford?

Staying overnight at the Travelodge there and just trying to plot my route on the morning but can't seem to find anything showing the drop off points. I know there were included in transport survey e-mail but that's in my personal e-mail account which I cannot access from work.


----------



## procel (24 Jul 2013)

Dalston and North Greenwich are the only ones I remember. At four miles away, Ilford is as close as the drop off points.


----------



## Nig mtb (24 Jul 2013)

Speedball, I think that when you completed the transport survey depending which boxes you ticked e.g. staying local, the drop off points did not show up.
I am staying in Leytonstone and riding down to the start about 3 to 4 miles


----------



## Iain M Norman (24 Jul 2013)

If you ask them on Facebook they'll let you know about the drop off point. Point out you no longer have access to the list and they'll get you the info on the one you need.

https://www.facebook.com/RideLondon


----------



## Thomas Tanner (25 Jul 2013)

This should help - https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=212031949687909346769.0004e23e58d484757478f&msa=0


----------



## SquareDaff (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Please be aware I have rode most of this actual route and this data comes from my Gps location from a garmin 800 uploaded to garmin connects website correlated with garmins corrected elevation which comes from land surveys.


I don't think your total climbing figure is far off myself. Went on the official site and found a total climb figure of just shy of 3800ft. Not sure if that's just another estimate though. Will work on the basis of the value you calculated as a) if I train for more climbing then in theory less will be easier and b) as you say, you've ridden most of it!


----------



## SquareDaff (25 Jul 2013)

Have just ordered one of these (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=106300). Seemed a bargain and I know that nutrition was a problem for me when I did the Nottingham 100 at the end of June.


----------



## Stedman (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> 13. Just before Headley Common Road there is a small descent, but there is a VERY TIGHT left hairpin turn here so be aware.


 
Nomadski,
Good Call! Just looked at this junction on Google street view and I shall give this a wide berth by going down the right hand side of Box Hill Road and cycling around the outside.

I hope that there will be lots of signs and marshals warning us of this hazard!


----------



## Stedman (25 Jul 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Have just ordered one of these (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=106300). Seemed a bargain and I know that nutrition was a problem for me when I did the Nottingham 100 at the end of June.


 Square,
If I recall it was both wet and cold on the Great Notts 100 which was most likely the cause of your nutrition problem.

I am planning on taking only 4 gels, small soft jam roles, jelly babies + 1 other sweet, peanuts (for sodium), drink supplement and 1 get out of jail energy bar.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2013)

Stedman said:


> Nomadski,
> Good Call! Just looked at this junction on Google street view and I shall give this a wide berth by going down the right hand side of Box Hill Road and cycling around the outside.
> 
> I hope that there will be lots of signs and marshals warning us of this hazard!


 
I'll be there cheering you all on for a portion of the day. No falling off in front of me, i will point and laugh.


----------



## Speedball (25 Jul 2013)

Thomas Tanner said:


> This should help - https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=212031949687909346769.0004e23e58d484757478f&msa=0


 
Brilliant, just what I needed


----------



## procel (25 Jul 2013)

Yay, my Scope jersey turned up yesterday. Gave it a test ride on the club run today. This is me, so do say hello as you overtake


----------



## zizou (25 Jul 2013)

Looks like the official gps is on the garmin site (zip file is here http://static.garmincdn.com/shared/uk/custom/ridelondon/downloads/training.zip ) Although it just says training route - sure i read somewhere that the start for the timing isn't the olympic park but along the road a bit so that would be the reason for it being 96 miles

just over 1200 metres climbing according to that.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

zizou said:


> Looks like the official gps is on the garmin site (zip file is here http://static.garmincdn.com/shared/uk/custom/ridelondon/downloads/training.zip ) Although it just says training route - sure i read somewhere that the start for the timing isn't the olympic park but along the road a bit so that would be the reason for it being 96 miles
> 
> just over 1200 metres climbing according to that.


 
That's not the exact route as it diverts on a legal to ride path through Kingston, hence a training route - on the day we will benefit from closed roads so I would imagine a different route ignoring the one way streets. Having said that its about the closest it seems we will get to a proper on the day ride, just have to put up my Garmin beeping the feck out of me around Kingston way.

Also, the pens are in the Olympic park, we ride slightly north to get on the A12, and loop down that normally busy road (which cyclists normally cant ride, hence not on the training route) and the actual start line is near the bottom of the A12 before we come off to go west.

Its that part which is not clear, otherwise I would have made my own garmin file months ago. RL's half baked maps they have released so far leaves that part a ?

Interesting yet more deviation in the elevation...around 4k on that.

Im still going for higher :P


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> Yay, my Scope jersey turned up yesterday. Gave it a test ride on the club run today. This is me, so do say hello as you overtake
> View attachment 26731


 
Post in the roll call RL thread someone made, also detail start time so people around same time can keep look out.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jul 2013)

Would have loved to do this, entries are closed though


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

Stedman said:


> Nomadski,
> Good Call! Just looked at this junction on Google street view and I shall give this a wide berth by going down the right hand side of Box Hill Road and cycling around the outside.
> 
> I hope that there will be lots of signs and marshals warning us of this hazard!


 
I can imagine there will be lots of signage or its a potential accident spot. Riders will be so happy to finally get another downhill bit they may let their guard down!

Good idea previewing it on Streetview.

From my guide it is point 13...







Far Approach






Medium Approach






Near






Reverse Corner View






So yeah, be careful here!

I think Ill be having a few friends here so Im using it as a 2 minute rest stop!


----------



## philinmerthyr (25 Jul 2013)

My Beating Bowel Cancer shirt arrived today. The ride must be close. 

Start time : 7:56
Riding a white specialised Roubaix


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

Getting excited @philinmerthyr? I cant wait!


----------



## TimeyWimey (25 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> Yay, my Scope jersey turned up yesterday. Gave it a test ride on the club run today. This is me, so do say hello as you overtake


 
Got mine yesterday too, didn't realise we were getting sent one so I didn't plan on wearing it. I assume it's not mandatory but I'll feel cheeky if I don't wear it now.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> Got mine yesterday too, didn't realise we were getting sent one so I didn't plan on wearing it. I assume it's not mandatory but I'll feel cheeky if I don't wear it now.


 
Yeah my Cancer Research shirt isnt as good as my Sportful top, but like you would feel weird doing the ride without it on, thats why Im doing it!

Also got my official DHB RideLondon bib yesterday, wore it today and felt little more bum ache after 30 miles than with my usual (again Sportful) one but it seemed to come and go, so maybe just needs bedding in.


----------



## theguru (25 Jul 2013)

Lol everyone seems excited I'm actually sh*ting myself lol


----------



## procel (25 Jul 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> Got mine yesterday too, didn't realise we were getting sent one so I didn't plan on wearing it. I assume it's not mandatory but I'll feel cheeky if I don't wear it now.



There was a rumour doing the rounds on the facebook group from a few weeks ago. Before then the last I heard was on the phone when I signed up them threatening to give us T-shirts!


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2013)

theguru said:


> Lol everyone seems excited I'm actually sh*ting myself lol


 
It's probably excitement manifesting itself as a clench.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

theguru said:


> Lol everyone seems excited I'm actually sh*ting myself lol


 
You have to enjoy it man, when else do you get to ride through our capital city, and some amazing countryside, with loads of people cheering from the sides (and there will be especially in the Surrey part), surrounded by lots of other cyclists, on roads where you have no cars and no traffic lights to worry about? Its going to be AMAZING!

Find a group going at a similar pace and sit behind them for a while, work together and those miles will feel like a doddle. It will only be physically rough for you if you dont go at your own pace, and you ride by yourself the whole time.

Its a big party, chat to those who want to chat back, take it in turns being at the front, and enjoy the ride!!

Epic Epic Epic day coming up for us.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I can imagine there will be lots of signage or its a potential accident spot. Riders will be so happy to finally get another downhill bit they may let their guard down!


 
I suspect they'll have a runoff in case of emergencies on Headley Common Road after the bend. I would.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jul 2013)

It should be a great day out, my wife and I are both looking forward to it to very much.

You may or may not know that we both did the Five Boro's bike ride in New York this year, it's only forty miles, but it the biggest cycling event in America, 32000 cyclists, of all shapes and sizes on all sorts of bikes, cycling the five Boro's of New York city on closed roads. If the London/ Surrey event is as well organised as the NYC event, it will be a FAB day out.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

Thomas Tanner said:


> This should help - https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=212031949687909346769.0004e23e58d484757478f&msa=0


 
I have finally managed to get an accurate 100 mile route of the whole event down on bike route toaster using the training gpx, info supplied in the recent spectator guide (http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100/Spectator_Info.htm) and what I knew before.

What differs from the training route to mine, is mine is a closed road route folowing the actual route from start to finish, whereas the training route is a 94 odd mile route you would do on open public roads (so Kingston is a bit different etc).

Not much difference really, but for those like me who wanted their Garmins plugged in with the start to finish as on the day we now have it.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=585732

From the summary tab you can download as a GPX, or a TCX (if you have a Garmin Edge or Forerunner unit) file, or you can plug your Garmin in and send directly to the device. Its exactly 100 miles / 160.93kms. The site gave me 980 meters (3,215.22ft) elevation, but Im convinced this is way off, just like all the other route planning websites results.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jul 2013)

Have tried to collate my info from this thread into a new thread as many will miss the guide etc as it gets buried under all the pages here.

Info thread - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-guide-and-info.136099/


----------



## Longshot (26 Jul 2013)

theguru said:


> Lol everyone seems excited I'm actually sh*ting myself lol


 

It's natural to be nervous - I am. Nomadski's right though - this could be an absolute blast. Find some like minded riders and have some fun. There'll be plenty of us out there who will be finding it tough so we best make the most of it.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jul 2013)

Longshot said:


> It's natural to be nervous - I am. Nomadski's right though - this could be an absolute blast. Find some like minded riders and have some fun. There'll be plenty of us out there who will be finding it tough so we best make the most of it.


 
This. We are all in it together. We are either superfast superfit types who are in it together, racing hard, playing hard, but fair, or we are there to finish the ride, and we are in it together ooffing and puffing our way to enduring the distance.

Its glorious whichever camp your in!


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I can imagine there will be lots of signage or its a potential accident spot.



Also worth noting that they have just chipped Headley Common Rd, so you will have to take extra care at that junction. The gravel is settling down a bit over the last few days and hopefully will have been dispursed by the time of your ride.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jul 2013)

@Sittingduck when you say chipped do you mean laying loose gravel? I came across 4 roads on my long recce route that had loose chips and 20 mph signage, but presumed they were in the process of being relaid? Surely they will provide the best possible surface for the day, not actually laying down surfaces that are more dangerous than normal?


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Also worth noting that they have just chipped Headley Common Rd, so you will have to take extra care at that junction. The gravel is settling down a bit over the last few days and hopefully will have been dispursed by the time of your ride.



Yep, same as all the other roads that they have been doing. I dont think they are going to lay anything on the top, just let the gravel settle...
This is what they seem to have done on some of the other roads, like Ranmore.


----------



## fabregas485 (26 Jul 2013)

I plan on getting involved next year, raise some money for a good cause. My one question would be knowing if I am ready to do 100 miles or not.


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Jul 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I plan on getting involved next year, raise some money for a good cause. My one question would be knowing if I am ready to do 100 miles or not.



Take your time and build up to it. I started riding in October having got a charity place as an incentive to get fit. Over the months I have doubted whether I can complete the ride but in recent weeks I have built up from 50, 65 to 80 miles and have done loads of climbing. I'm now happy that I have done the training and am capable of completing the ride. 

If something happens on the day that means I don't finish the ride, I can't say I'm not prepared. Of course, that isn't going to happen and I'll be riding down the mall to collect my medal sometime before 5pm next Sunday.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jul 2013)

@philinmerthyr the hills of Surrey hold no fear for the man from Merthyr!


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @philinmerthyr the hills of Surrey hold no fear for the man from Merthyr!



I agree. This is a flat ride around here http://app.strava.com/activities/68424582


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> You have to enjoy it man, when else do you get to ride through our capital city, and some amazing countryside, with loads of people cheering from the sides (and there will be especially in the Surrey part), surrounded by lots of other cyclists, on roads where you have no cars and no traffic lights to worry about? Its going to be AMAZING!
> 
> Find a group going at a similar pace and sit behind them for a while, work together and those miles will feel like a doddle. It will only be physically rough for you if you dont go at your own pace, and you ride by yourself the whole time.
> 
> ...



I love your enthusiasm, your wise outlook and your detailed information. You are a star


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Decisions, decisions ...

Got a busy day today so planning a day off the bike (not exactly a rest, but a rest day)

My training schedule says either today or tomorrow do 30-40 miles, which should be doable on my own tomorrow BUT I've had an email saying the novice group are going out tomorrow morning for 35ish miles at 12-14mph depending who turns up.

Do I go out on my own, or with the group? I can see advantages to both but can't quite decide what to do. 

This will be my last 'long' ride before next weekend as the rest are all just an hour. 

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Decisions, decisions ...
> 
> Got a busy day today so planning a day off the bike (not exactly a rest, but a rest day)
> 
> ...


 
I would say go out with the group, if you feel you want to push on then you can always leave the group and go your own way.



Phoenix Lincs said:


> I love your enthusiasm, your wise outlook and your detailed information. You are a star


 


The enthusiasm part is easy, if we cant get excited about a day made just for US then there's no hope!!

Wise, not sure, just been lucky enough to ride the route myself!

 ====3=  <-----Me


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

The earliest (read: guesswork!) available forecast on the BBC website has that day, plus the days after, as "light showers" So start preparing the gear for intermittent rain!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> The earliest (read: guesswork!) available forecast on the BBC website has that day, plus the days after, as "light showers" So start preparing the gear for intermittent rain!



Just hope there's no wind. I can cope with rain


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I would say go out with the group, if you feel you want to push on then you can always leave the group and go your own way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't turn away true hero-worship. You've been amazing and I'm sure you'll have a fabulous day. 
<~~~~~~>. Quick hug


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Just hope there's no wind. I can cope with rain



Oops, forgot to reply. I'm going to make my decision in the morning depending what time I wake up, feel like getting up, and what the weather is like! Lol


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Don't turn away true hero-worship. You've been amazing and I'm sure you'll have a fabulous day.
> <~~~~~~>. Quick hug


 
I see your hug, and raise you one mug of mead! 




Phoenix Lincs said:


> Oops, forgot to reply. I'm going to make my decision in the morning depending what time I wake up, feel like getting up, and what the weather is like! Lol


 
You did the Notts 100 in the rain didnt you? Was it light or heavy? Any tips on that front? Just been out and got stuck in a thunderstorm. Richmond Park had about 6 riders I saw lol, fair weather riders down these parts.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I see your hug, and raise you one mug of mead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take your mead and raise you a glass of white wine! 

The rain wasn't too horrendous in Nottingham. I had a lightweight showerproof thingy on which I kept on all the way round (even though it stopped part way through and it was getting warm by the end). I was wearing clear glasses all the way round which did get a bit speckly, but it stopped me getting the rain in my eyes. 

Top tip #1. Don't keep fig rolls in your back pocket to get wet from rain and/sweat

Top tip #2. Ditto mini Jaffa cakes - eugh!!

Now over to more experienced riders for their input!


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I take your mead and raise you a glass of white wine!
> 
> The rain wasn't too horrendous in Nottingham. I had a lightweight showerproof thingy on which I kept on all the way round (even though it stopped part way through and it was getting warm by the end). I was wearing clear glasses all the way round which did get a bit speckly, but it stopped me getting the rain in my eyes.
> 
> ...


 
I see your glass of wine, and raise you one bottle of fine Denby's Surrey Gold! (Fun fact, one of my favourite wines <---- and its made at Denbys which we cycle right past between Dorking and the base of Box Hill!)

I think you can add Haribo to that list. Became very horrible and sticky. May have to resort to plastic bags in the back pocket, which makes it much more difficult to get into as you cycle.

I used a pacamac on the L2B ride but got too hot in it and had to take it off and get a little wet. May just use my pacagilet, really doesn't matter if my arms get wet.

Also, today really needed overshoes. Socks and shoes were soaked and that was only after 40/50 minutes of rain. Wonder if my current ones are too hot for summer.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I see your glass of wine, and raise you one bottle of fine Denby's Surrey Gold! (Fun fact, one of my favourite wines <---- and its made at Denbys which we cycle right past between Dorking and the base of Box Hill!)
> 
> I think you can add Haribo to that list. Became very horrible and sticky. May have to resort to plastic bags in the back pocket, which makes it much more difficult to get into as you cycle.
> 
> ...



Ah, think you've got me! I'm still on the wine!

I'd already knocked haribo on the head as they'd got wet in an earlier ride so decided not to bother. I don't like the idea of the plastic bags. A friend told me to wrap a butty cut into 4 into individual bits of kitchen foil. It just crumples up when you've eaten the sandwich - worked ok on a training ride. 

Hmm, hadn't thought about overshoes as my current cycle shoes are leather and not fabric like my old ones. Wonder if I need to add them to my list of equipment to take. They aren't easy to stuff in a pocket though 

More questions to contemplate


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Ah, think you've got me! I'm still on the wine!
> 
> I'd already knocked haribo on the head as they'd got wet in an earlier ride so decided not to bother. I don't like the idea of the plastic bags. A friend told me to wrap a butty cut into 4 into individual bits of kitchen foil. It just crumples up when you've eaten the sandwich - worked ok on a training ride.
> 
> ...


 
That's the quandary isn't it with overshoes, not easy to fit into back pocket. And not something I had in my great overplan tbh with all the great consistent weather we have been getting. Forgotten about that rainy stuff.

Also wondering if mine are going to be a little too toasty for 100 miles, its still going to be between 17-25 degrees.

Hot feet or dry feet....hmm


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> That's the quandary isn't it with overshoes, not easy to fit into back pocket. And not something I had in my great overplan tbh with all the great consistent weather we have been getting. Forgotten about that rainy stuff.
> 
> Also wondering if mine are going to be a little too toasty for 100 miles, its still going to be between 17-25 degrees.
> 
> Hot feet or dry feet....hmm




What shoes do you have?

Although if you got wet feet I'm guessing not waterproof!


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> What shoes do you have?
> 
> Although if you got wet feet I'm guessing not waterproof!


 
Im using Shimano RT82 SPD touring shoes (http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/rt82-spd-touring-shoes-ec039073). They are like road shoes with SPD cleats basically (so nice and stiff, slimline).

Pretty much any road shoe with cleats will get feet wet eventually as there is a great big hole in the bottom of them!

Have just made a thread on this very topic, so hopefully will get a few good suggestions. My current overshoes (Endura MT500) are more for cooler temps.

I have an issue anyway where my body temp is generally well above most peoples, I don't get cold easy, but get very very warm very quick.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Im using Shimano RT82 SPD touring shoes (http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/rt82-spd-touring-shoes-ec039073). They are like road shoes with SPD cleats basically (so nice and stiff, slimline).
> 
> Pretty much any road shoe with cleats will get feet wet eventually as there is a great big hole in the bottom of them!
> 
> ...



Sorry, didn't mean my comment to sound flippant. It's just that my old shoes were fabric ones and these are leather. Also, when I fitted my cleats, I also got a sticker/cover thing that went into the shoe, over the cleat and hole, under the inner sole, which does go a bit of a way to keep wetness out. 

This time next week, I'll have 'arrived' and be waiting for 'loading' eeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jul 2013)

Decisions, decisions 

Do I go out for a couple of ours in the rain. I don't really need to ride but Sundays in the house are long and boring 

The Mrs is going to Cardiff shopping. I could take her and ride to the bay for a coffee


Update: stepped outside and it's hammering down. A good day to sort out my kit, clean the bike and decide what I need to take for my weekend in London. Then cook a nice steak for tea.


----------



## Longshot (28 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> The earliest (read: guesswork!) available forecast on the BBC website has that day, plus the days after, as "light showers" So start preparing the gear for intermittent rain!



Light showers are fine - I won't bother with any rain gear. Heavy showers are where it gets messy.

You mentioned about wind as well. I agree. Many of those who are not local may not be aware of the Surrey Hills Circular Wind. It's a local phenomenon whereby you get a headwind the whole way round a circular route.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Sorry, didn't mean my comment to sound flippant. It's just that my old shoes were fabric ones and these are leather. Also, when I fitted my cleats, I also got a sticker/cover thing that went into the shoe, over the cleat and hole, under the inner sole, which does go a bit of a way to keep wetness out.
> 
> This time next week, I'll have 'arrived' and be waiting for 'loading' eeeeeeeeeek!


 
I didnt take your comment as flippant @Phoenix Lincs, no need to apologise!!! Yeah mine came with the sticky thing but didn't do much against the thunderstorm yesterday lol.

Less than a week away till we get started guys...T minus 6 days and xx hours...!


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Sorry, didn't mean my comment to sound flippant. It's just that my old shoes were fabric ones and these are leather. Also, when I fitted my cleats, I also got a sticker/cover thing that went into the shoe, over the cleat and hole, under the inner sole, which does go a bit of a way to keep wetness out.
> 
> This time next week, I'll have 'arrived' and be waiting for 'loading' eeeeeeeeeek!


 
I didnt take your comment as flippant @Phoenix Lincs, no need to apologise!!! Yeah mine came with the sticky thing but didn't do much against the thunderstorm yesterday lol.

Less than a week away till we get started guys...T minus 6 days and xx hours...!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jul 2013)

Decided to go out with the Novice Group this morning. It was a lovely ride, I enjoyed it a lot and there was a nice group of us. Distance fitted well within my training schedule. Was starving afterwards so just had massive carvery dinner at the pub!

https://www.strava.com/activities/70409750


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jul 2013)

With a bit of luck, this time next week we'll be smiling and have medals around our necks.

One of the other Beating Bowel Cancer riders did the Surrey hill today. In his ride was a 30 mile segment that takes in Newlands, Leith and Box Hills - 
http://app.strava.com/activities/70353248#1370210332


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Decisions, decisions
> 
> Do I go out for a couple of ours in the rain. I don't really need to ride but Sundays in the house are long and boring
> 
> ...



And write a list of everything to take on Saturday so you don't forget anything important! #1 = bike!


----------



## TimeyWimey (28 Jul 2013)

I think I'm going to have to be naughty and go for a long ride tomorrow. Shouldn't do any harm. Couldn't get out this weekend and starting to feel a little less prepared than I felt after last weekend. After tomorrow, maybe one last light spin later in the week then the big'un.

As for rain, I'm still holding out for a glorious sunny day, around 23c with blue skies.  BBC says sunny and 30c for Thursday so hopefully that will be taken into the weekend.


----------



## Speedball (28 Jul 2013)

Had a very gentle 24.5 mile ride out this morning with my better half which is pretty much it for me now until next week.

I dropped my bike off for a service today (leaving nothing to chance) and should get it back on Tuesday. Will have a small ride out just to make sure everything's ok, then try and rest up as much as possible. Not sure much can be gained in a week.

Hopefully this time next week we'll all be talking about a great event rather than punctures, rain and headwinds ;-)


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jul 2013)

Weather for Sunday not looking too bad. The forecast wind could drop a bit but otherwise, it's ok.

I expect the forecast will change a few times before the weekend.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Weather for Sunday not looking too bad. The forecast wind could drop a bit but otherwise, it's ok.
> 
> I expect the forecast will change a few times before the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 26892


Bloomin' wind plagues me. I'd say follows me, but it always seems to be against me, not behind me!


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Bloomin' wind plagues me. I'd say follows me, but it always seems to be against me, not behind me!


 
hehe this section here - http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#z719|895 - I will put money on wind in your face! Ive ridden it multiple times and everytime without fail been again a breeze. Good side is its a flat, and utterly boring part of the route!!

@philinmerthyr - great turn in the forecast, although like you say expect a few twists before the big day with the forecasts...

Also your friends ride on the RL loop put mine to shame, they were rocking it, think they got a 6th overall place for the 30 mile hills section, some going that.

@Phoenix Lincs = glad you enjoyed the club trip, its more fun with other riders alongside you for sure.

@Speedball - mine is booked in for the 30th, have a horrible feeling my chain or derailleur may need replacing, the gearing seems to be getting clonkier each ride. Hopefully will still get a run out on Wednesday or Thursday to get a feel for any changes.

Been lashing down here today, was a rest day anyway so it can do what it wants!


----------



## lozcs (29 Jul 2013)

Had text from fellow Ride Londoner...

'All ready for next weekend'







Send him this back..

'Me too'


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Jul 2013)

Don't forget to share the following document with your supporters:

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100/Spectator_Info.htm

By this time next week, I expect my body to feel rather achey! But hopefully in a 'wow, I did it!' way


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Jul 2013)

Just having another read of the final magazine. It says that when we got our key timings (arrive, load and start) we got load area and colour. Did we? I don't know my colour. Do I need to start investigating this?


----------



## SquareDaff (29 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Just having another read of the final magazine. It says that when we got our key timings (arrive, load and start) we got load area and colour. Did we? I don't know my colour. Do I need to start investigating this?


 Me neither - just a start time!


----------



## SquareDaff (29 Jul 2013)

Are there any plans for any of us to meet up on the Saturday? I figure we'll all have various times for the start on Sunday - but it would be nice to put faces to names on here whilst we're all "local"


----------



## Speedball (29 Jul 2013)

lozcs said:


> Had text from fellow Ride Londoner...
> 
> 'All ready for next weekend'
> 
> ...


 
You're way over doing it with that banana


----------



## Speedball (29 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Just having another read of the final magazine. It says that when we got our key timings (arrive, load and start) we got load area and colour. Did we? I don't know my colour. Do I need to start investigating this?


 
I think it mentioned a colour in my start time e-mail but not got it to hand at the moment so can't check. If not, sure you'll be able to find out when you register at the Excel.


----------



## Longshot (29 Jul 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Are there any plans for any of us to meet up on the Saturday? I figure we'll all have various times for the start on Sunday - but it would be nice to put faces to names on here whilst we're all "local"


 

We're hanging around for the pro race to finish so could try and arrange a spot for a meet up of any itinerant CCers?


----------



## SquareDaff (29 Jul 2013)

Longshot said:


> We're hanging around for the pro race to finish so could try and arrange a spot for a meet up of any itinerant CCers?


I'll be around as my train back to civilisation (i.e. the North  ) isn't until 19:05.
Will also be at the cycle exhibition on Saturday as my hotel is right opposite.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Just having another read of the final magazine. It says that when we got our key timings (arrive, load and start) we got load area and colour. Did we? I don't know my colour. Do I need to start investigating this?


 
You find out which colour start area when you register at the excel.

I'm hoping for Blue as its closer to Stratford Premier Inn's front door by about 300 metres!

I think mobile communications are going to make meetups post race extremely difficult. Do heed their advice and make sure you have a contingency plan with family and friends if mobiles aren't getting through to each other.

Post race Ill be heading down to the Cancer Research UK reception for a shower!


----------



## fabregas485 (29 Jul 2013)

I plan to go down and cheer some people on. If you see a crazy haired guy, looks about 18ish, its me.


----------



## philinmerthyr (29 Jul 2013)

High 5 gels have worked well for me on my longest rides. My plan is 1 gel every 30 mins and a 750 ml bottle with 1.5 high 5 zero tabs every hour.

Based on an 8 hr finish this means 16 gels. Quite a lot to carry and lots of sticky empty packs in my back pockets. To avoid this I got 4 gel flasks from Chainreaction. They were only £1:50 each and should be easier to use on Sunday. 

I ordered them on Friday night and they arrived today


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> High 5 gels have worked well for me on my longest rides. My plan is 1 gel every 30 mins and a 750 ml bottle with 1.5 high 5 zero tabs every hour.
> 
> Based on an 8 hr finish this means 16 gels. Quite a lot to carry and lots of sticky empty packs in my back pockets. To avoid this I got 4 gel flasks from Chainreaction. They were only £1:50 each and should be easier to use on Sunday.
> 
> ...


 
Gel flasks? Never heard of them but am interested to know more...

EDIT: Looking into them, I think the issue I would have with them is that the flasks are stiff and I cant imagine how I would be getting as much gel out of there into my mouth without a lot of hassle.

I like the principle though.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I plan to go down and cheer some people on. If you see a crazy haired guy, looks about 18ish, its me.


 
Whereabouts you going to be?


----------



## philinmerthyr (29 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Gel flasks? Never heard of them but am interested to know more...




The flasks hold up to 5 gels. They are about 4 inches high. I prefer the larger more liquid high 5 isogels so plan to put 4 in each flask. The tip is similar to a drink bottle. I paid £5.96 for 4 with free postage. If you order tonight you should get them for the weekend.

Here is a link. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17064


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> The flasks hold up to 5 gels. They are about 4 inches high. I prefer the larger more liquid high 5 gels so plan to put 4 in each flask. The tip is similar to a drink bottle. I paid £5.96 for 4 with free postage. If you order tonight you should get them for the weekend.
> 
> Here is a link. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17064


 
Im not sure about them, they look too stiff to force the gel out?


----------



## philinmerthyr (29 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Im not sure about them, they look too stiff to force the gel out?


The isogels that I have are more fluid than normal gels. I'll put a couple in a flask when I go out tomorrow night to test it out. The comments in the reviews are all positive.

A friend in work suggested them. He does triathlons and has used them for years.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> The isogels that I have are more fluid than normal gels. I'll put a couple in a flask when I go out tomorrow night to test it out. The comments in the reviews are all positive.
> 
> A friend in work suggested them. He does triathlons and has used them for years.


 
Ive been using energygels which flow but are quite gloopy so not sure they would work, also the item on the link says discontinued and nothing happens when I click Buy? You may have got lucky with the last few!

I do see a massive benefit to them if they do what they say they do though.


----------



## philinmerthyr (29 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Ive been using energygels which flow but are quite gloopy so not sure they would work, also the item on the link says discontinued and nothing happens when I click Buy? You may have got lucky with the last few!
> 
> I do see a massive benefit to them if they do what they say they do though.




Wrong link. Try this http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=89836


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Im not sure about them, they look too stiff to force the gel out?


I have a gel flask from High5 and found it difficult to use. The cap keeps getting clogged up on warm days. Even on a good day I found it does not flow well and you really have to have the suction of a vax to get anything out- and there's always about a gels worth that simply won't come out. May just be that brand but I shan't be replacing it. I do prefer a thicker gel, when I do use them, like CNP and that has properly exaggerated my problem with gel flasks


----------



## philinmerthyr (29 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I have a gel flask from High5 and found it difficult to use. The cap keeps getting clogged up on warm days. Even on a good day I found it does not flow well and you really have to have the suction of a vax to get anything out- and there's always about a gels worth that simply won't come out. May just be that brand but I shan't be replacing it. I do prefer a thicker gel, when I do use them, like CNP and that has properly exaggerated my problem with gel flasks




Thanks for the warning. I'll try one out with a couple of gels tomorrow night. Being half way around the Surrey hills with gels I can't get out of the flask would be a disaster.


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Thanks for the warning. I'll try one out with a couple of gels tomorrow night. Being half way around the Surrey hills with gels I can't get out of the flask would be a disaster.


Some of the problems I described can be overcome by adding a splash of water to the gel. good idea giving them a test run, you may find they work for you. I have thought about fitting a straw into the cap but this would involve drilling out the plastic closing. In principle they are a great idea, they just weren't for me


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

Looking at these flexible bladder style gel holders like this one - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Salomon-148...1375120639&sr=8-2&keywords=salomon+Soft+Flask, or the larger version - http://www.cheaptents.com/acatalog/...ftFlask237ml&gclid=CO3tm5Ch1bgCFZPItAodF1oAZw.

They roll up / tighten up. as they empty, they look decent, but limited suppliers and maybe too late to order now.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

Ive just ordered 2 from the second link, should get here Wednesday. They are a bit expensive but the concept is awesome, I hate fiddling with the gel packets after eating and the hoods aren't too keen on getting sticky!

According to reviews on Amazon, apparently the first link holds 4 gels, so the second holds 8.

Thanks @philinmerthyr for highlighting this stuff.

this is a video of the exact ones Ive ordered, same company, this is the US version. (this claims the small version holds 8...)


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

Multi post apology - Just so everyone knows, the entire RideLondon Wiggle clothing gear will be available to purchase at the cycle show we register at in the excel.

Ive already purchased the RideLondon bibs and they look fab, maybe the padding isnt quite as good as my £80 Sportful ones, but half the price cant really compare. They are extremely light, and fit me well.


----------



## fabregas485 (29 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Whereabouts you going to be?


I will most likely be at west Kensington along the A4.


----------



## Longshot (29 Jul 2013)

Do you think this http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B6QG240 is small enough for a vest pocket?


----------



## Speedball (29 Jul 2013)

All this talk of gels has got me a bit worried that I'm not planning on carrying enough.

I was just going to take a couple with me and then rely on the stations. On my biggest ride (90 miler) I stopped for some flapjack at about 38 miles, drink refill at about 62 miles then had a gel at about 70 miles.

I know this course is tougher so planning to use the stops to refuel but as I have a later start time, is there a chance they could run out? Don't want to be without should I hit the wall


----------



## philinmerthyr (29 Jul 2013)

Speedball said:


> All this talk of gels has got me a bit worried that I'm not planning on carrying enough.
> 
> I was just going to take a couple with me and then rely on the stations. On my biggest ride (90 miler) I stopped for some flapjack at about 38 miles, drink refill at about 62 miles then had a gel at about 70 miles.
> 
> I know this course is tougher so planning to use the stops to refuel but as I have a later start time, is there a chance they could run out? Don't want to be without should I hit the wall



I'm planning to take my own food and drink so I have the same that I have trained with.


----------



## Longshot (29 Jul 2013)

I didn't order the 500ml Salomon one as it was 12 shipping but I did order 2 Platypus 500 ml ones from Amazon instead.

Thanks for suggesting this.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

@Longshot - should be fine size wise, plus only get smaller as you go through them.

@Speedball - Like @philinmerthyr said, wouldnt change much regarding food and drink form what you have been using. I dont really plan to stop for foodstuffs, only water refills. Am stopping twice along the route for photo ops with friends so want to limit my time not spent moving.

High5 are an official partner so would expect plenty of their products if you have been using their stuff anyway.

Im going out for a light ride Wednesday or Thursday and will test the gel containers then, don't want to get out and find them hard to use on the big day.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Jul 2013)

Ordered the bottle thingy. If it arrives in time to practice I'll take it. If not, I won't. I do not want to be trialling stuff on Sunday!!!!!!


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Ordered the bottle thingy. If it arrives in time to practice I'll take it. If not, I won't. I do not want to be trialling stuff on Sunday!!!!!!


 
Very sensible


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jul 2013)

Have my gels and water additives ordered and they should turn up today. Have got a packet of jelly tots for emergencies and will pack some jam sarnies, bananas and a couple of honey soaked flapjacks for various points of the day. Hopefully I'm all set.

Now we just want a dry day, little to no wind and a temperature somewhere in the mid 60's/early 70's. Cue, torrential rain, force 9 gale and sub 40's temperatures. Welcome to the British summer!!


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Have my gels and water additives ordered and they should turn up today. Have got a packet of jelly tots for emergencies and will pack some jam sarnies, bananas and a couple of honey soaked flapjacks for various points of the day. Hopefully I'm all set.
> 
> Now we just want a dry day, little to no wind and a temperature somewhere in the mid 60's/early 70's. Cue, torrential rain, force 9 gale and sub 40's temperatures. Welcome to the British summer!!


 
Hehe lets all hope not. Ive heard your riding for a cancer charity, is it CRUK?


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Hehe lets all hope not. Ive heard your riding for a cancer charity, is it CRUK?


Nope and nope. I'm riding for the NACC - Colitis and Crohns Disease, as I had the latter when I was a young teenager. I actually got in via the non charity route - but figured it would be good to have something else to motivate me as well as the challenge of the event. Plus it's good to give something back!


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Nope and nope. I'm riding for the NACC - Colitis and Crohns Disease, as I had the latter when I was a young teenager. I actually got in via the non charity route - but figured it would be good to have something else to motivate me as well as the challenge of the event. Plus it's good to give something back!


 
Absolutely agreed. Was always going to do this for charity whether I got in via the ballot or not, just means a little more I think. Not so bad as I haven't done a charity event in a few years so.


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Absolutely agreed. Was always going to do this for charity whether I got in via the ballot or not, just means a little more I think. Not so bad as I haven't done a charity event in a few years so.


Well it'll be 25 years since they were forced to operate on me - and hence "cure" me. So it's an anniversary of sorts.

Getting in this way meant that I had none of those minimum sponsorship hassles (although I would have made the target anyway - but it was good not to have to worry about it and I would have!!). Plus it means I know everything I raise goes to the charity.

Which charity are you raising money for?


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

Cancer Research UK.

Have had a history of it in my family, and close friends, and this year has had an added meaning with a close friend been struck down pretty badly with it. Been quite a mission Ive been on on two fronts, the cash raising and the leg training!


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jul 2013)

Sorry to hear about the family and friends! 

It's a very worthwhile charty btw. I raised for CRUK last year when I did my 1st ever sportive from Manchester to Blackpool.


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

Ive been proud to support them this year, there has been a lot of developments this year they have had direct hand in either via research or providing the funding for research, breakthroughs in breast cancer for example.

All the charities are worthwhile causes to be fair, best thing about RideLondon (like the Marathon) is the amount raised for worthy causes imo.


----------



## Longshot (30 Jul 2013)

I got a ballot place but am raising funds for Allergy UK as my eldest son has a nut allergy (amongst others). Like posters above, it's good to raise some funds for a good cause and better not to have a minimum level!


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jul 2013)

Agreed. The way I see it is that I'm healthy these days and that if I can do something to help someone else then I will.


----------



## benb (30 Jul 2013)

Mine's just a normal ballot place. I'm giving all my friends and family a year off from sponsoring me, as they've all been very generous for the last few years.

Re: gels. I'm just going to take about 10 and stuff a plastic bag into a rear pocket to collect the stickies. Plus a bag of jelly babies or similar.


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jul 2013)

Just checked the weather forecast for Sunday. Cloudy, temperature range 21-25C, with an 11mph south westerly (so tail wind on the way back) to London. Should be just about perfect conditions!!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (30 Jul 2013)

I'm ignoring the weather forecast until nearer the time, they always seem a bit hit and mss this far out.

On another subject, has anyone any idea if there's an official car park/drop oiff point near the Excel? I'm staying at the Excel Travelodge and am trying to plan my route in, I thought if there's an official drop off nearby the route to the park would be signposted. Basically I'm being lazy and trying to avoid finding my own route (aka geting lost).


----------



## TimeyWimey (30 Jul 2013)

There's a drop off (A) pretty much at the Excel.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=212031949687909346769.0004e23e58d484757478f&msa=0

Meanwhile I had a dreadful ride today. Only an hour 'spin' but legs felt like lead all the way round. Mind you, I didn't have the best night's sleep & I've a sore hamstring that better clear up in the next couple of days.  But I am worried that my last 'big ride' (75 miles) was some 9 days ago now and I'm obviously not getting another in now. Is that too long a [unplanned] taper?


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Just checked the weather forecast for Sunday. Cloudy, temperature range 21-25C, with an 11mph south westerly (so tail wind on the way back) to London. Should be just about perfect conditions!!


 
If true, even better, slight tailwind up Leith Hill!



TimeyWimey said:


> There's a drop off (A) pretty much at the Excel.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=212031949687909346769.0004e23e58d484757478f&msa=0
> 
> Meanwhile I had a dreadful ride today. Only an hour 'spin' but legs felt like lead all the way round. Mind you, I didn't have the best night's sleep & I've a sore hamstring that better clear up in the next couple of days.  But I am worried that my last 'big ride' (75 miles) was some 9 days ago now and I'm obviously not getting another in now. Is that too long a [unplanned] taper?


 
Maybe not the biggest expert on this, but if your legs are feeling a bit tired you will benefit more from resting them at this stage than worrying about tapering. Don't do anything strenuous, load up on energy carbs from Wednesday, get yourself into a sleeping pattern of early nights early mornings.


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jul 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I'm ignoring the weather forecast until nearer the time, they always seem a bit hit and mss this far out.
> 
> On another subject, has anyone any idea if there's an official car park/drop oiff point near the Excel? I'm staying at the Excel Travelodge and am trying to plan my route in, I thought if there's an official drop off nearby the route to the park would be signposted. Basically I'm being lazy and trying to avoid finding my own route (aka geting lost).


I'm staying at the Excel Ibis and will be working out the route to the park on Saturday. Start time on the day is 07:10 so if you're anywhere near that you're more than welcome to join me.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (30 Jul 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> There's a drop off (A) pretty much at the Excel.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=212031949687909346769.0004e23e58d484757478f&msa=0
> 
> Meanwhile I had a dreadful ride today. Only an hour 'spin' but legs felt like lead all the way round. Mind you, I didn't have the best night's sleep & I've a sore hamstring that better clear up in the next couple of days.  But I am worried that my last 'big ride' (75 miles) was some 9 days ago now and I'm obviously not getting another in now. Is that too long a [unplanned] taper?


 
Thanks for the link, looks like an easy spin to find the route in from that drop off location. No need to worry now then.

As for your "concerns" don't worry about it. If you can manage a couple of light, and by that I mean really light, spins of no more than an hour before the big day with the last one on Thursday or Friday do those. If not don't concern yourself that much, just eat and sleep well as mentioned elsewhere. Training less will lose some fitness but you won't be as fatigued so it'll all balance itself out.



SquareDaff said:


> I'm staying at the Excel Ibis and will be working out the route to the park on Saturday. Start time on the day is 07:10 so if you're anywhere near that you're more than welcome to join me.


 
My start time is 06:58, arrival time at QEP is 05:58 so will probably be heading there around the same time I expect. I'm sure it'll be quite hectic, so if you see a slightly overweight old bloke with a Mind cycling top on a boradman say hello!


----------



## benb (30 Jul 2013)

In the pack, they say that they will give you a "drawstring bag" which you can put stuff in and they will take it from the start to the finish for you.
That's excellent, as I'm staying the night before in a hotel nearby, so will have a few bits that I don't want to lug for 100 miles with me.
But does anyone know how big the bag they supply is? They have said they will only take the bag, so if your stuff doesn't fit, you're stuffed.


----------



## Nig mtb (30 Jul 2013)

> But does anyone know how big the bag they supply is? They have said they will only take the bag, so if your stuff doesn't fit, you're stuffed.


I think you get the bag when you register at the weekend


----------



## benb (30 Jul 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> I think you get the bag when you register at the weekend


 
I'm registering on the Saturday so I'd quite like to know beforehand how big it is!
I'll only have what I'm wearing up there on the Saturday, so won't be loads of stuff. Hopefully it will be OK.

I'm staying at the Novotel right by ExCel, so if anyone wants a beer on the Saturday night give me a shout. I'll be there from 4:00, as I need to register by 5:00 when it closes, so will be twiddling my thumbs for a bit.


----------



## TimeyWimey (30 Jul 2013)

They said on Twitter that the kit bag will be 60cm x 52cm. 




oldgreyandslow said:


> Thanks for the link, looks like an easy spin to find the route in from that drop off location. No need to worry now then.
> 
> As for your "concerns" don't worry about it. If you can manage a couple of light, and by that I mean really light, spins of no more than an hour before the big day with the last one on Thursday or Friday do those. If not don't concern yourself that much, just eat and sleep well as mentioned elsewhere. Training less will lose some fitness but you won't be as fatigued so it'll all balance itself out.


 



Nomadski said:


> Maybe not the biggest expert on this, but if your legs are feeling a bit tired you will benefit more from resting them at this stage than worrying about tapering. Don't do anything strenuous, load up on energy carbs from Wednesday, get yourself into a sleeping pattern of early nights early mornings.


 
Thanks, yeah, just would have liked another 70+miler over the last weekend for peace of mind but never managed to get out which is just frustrating. Hopefully the sore hammy (from gym work!) will sort itself out and I won't feel so lethargic on Thursday (my last ride before Sun).



On a completely unrelated note, what are those staying in hotels doing for breakfast? Possibly a silly question.  I've never really looked beyond porridge or something like scrambled egg & toast but I don't think the breakfast buffet will be open at my hotel at 5am Sunday morning.


----------



## benb (30 Jul 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> They said on Twitter that the kit bag will be 60cm x 52cm.


 
Great, thanks for finding that out for me. That should be fine then.



> On a completely unrelated note, what are those staying in hotels doing for breakfast? Possibly a silly question.  I've never really looked beyond porridge or something like scrambled egg & toast but I don't think the breakfast buffet will be open at my hotel at 5am Sunday morning.


 

Fry up, obviously!!


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jul 2013)

I'm just taking a pair of canvas bottoms, a t-shirt and some straw soled shoes. Will have a disposable razor and a travel tooth brush and paste for the Sunday morning/Saturday evening. For breakfast I was thinking of getting one of those "all in one" cereal pots. Other than that I'll have my race snacks (i.e. shakes, bananas, honey and grain bars).

Going light then if anything goes missing it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> They said on Twitter that the kit bag will be 60cm x 52cm.
> 
> Thanks, yeah, just would have liked another 70+miler over the last weekend for peace of mind but never managed to get out which is just frustrating. Hopefully the sore hammy (from gym work!) will sort itself out and I won't feel so lethargic on Thursday (my last ride before Sun).
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, what are those staying in hotels doing for breakfast? Possibly a silly question.  I've never really looked beyond porridge or something like scrambled egg & toast but I don't think the breakfast buffet will be open at my hotel at 5am Sunday morning.


 
Quick and easy Oatsosimple Instant Porridge x2. Just add hot water!


----------



## philinmerthyr (30 Jul 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I'm ignoring the weather forecast until nearer the time, they always seem a bit hit and mss this far out.
> 
> On another subject, has anyone any idea if there's an official car park/drop oiff point near the Excel? I'm staying at the Excel Travelodge and am trying to plan my route in, I thought if there's an official drop off nearby the route to the park would be signposted. Basically I'm being lazy and trying to avoid finding my own route (aka geting lost).



We are at the Excel Premier Inn. They told me there is a long stay car park close to the hotel. The drop off nearby is at the O2 so further away than the Excel. I plan to ride in from the hotel.


----------



## philinmerthyr (30 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Quick and easy Oatsosimple Instant Porridge x2. Just add hot water!


Another vote for 2 instant porridges


----------



## oldgreyandslow (30 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> We are at the Excel Premier Inn. They told me there is a long stay car park close to the hotel. The drop off nearby is at the O2 so further away than the Excel. I plan to ride in from the hotel.


 
As TW said earlier this is the nearest drop off 
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=212031949687909346769.0004e23e58d484757478f&msa=0
Should be easy


----------



## RWright (30 Jul 2013)

I am getting excited about this ride and I will be 4000 miles away! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Speedball (30 Jul 2013)

Just got my bike back from its service and it's never looked so good.

Excited now!!!!!!! (and a bit nervous)


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I am getting excited about this ride and I will be 4000 miles away! Good luck to everyone!


Same here. It's getting a bit infectious. Can feel the excitement in the posts.


----------



## Speedball (30 Jul 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> There's a drop off (A) pretty much at the Excel.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=212031949687909346769.0004e23e58d484757478f&msa=0
> 
> Meanwhile I had a dreadful ride today. Only an hour 'spin' but legs felt like lead all the way round. Mind you, I didn't have the best night's sleep & I've a sore hamstring that better clear up in the next couple of days.  But I am worried that my last 'big ride' (75 miles) was some 9 days ago now and I'm obviously not getting another in now. Is that too long a [unplanned] taper?



If you can, why not try and book in for a massage somewhere?

Will increase the blood flow to your muscles and aid recovery. Hoping to have one on Friday as a pre-race treat.

I wouldn't recommend a hard sports massage, just a gentle rub down. Will probably help your hamstring no end.


----------



## philinmerthyr (30 Jul 2013)

I planned a 10 mile spin tonight but couldn't resist 1 more valley climb. 3 miles, 700ft and I beat my strava record without putting in too much effort. I average 12 mph over 12 miles even with that climb. With my average of 14.6 mph on a relatively flat 50 miles on the weekend, I am confident that I can complete the ride.

http://app.strava.com/activities/70974018

I plan 1 more ride before the weekend. I'll try to keep that to a gentle spin. 

The high 5 gel flask worked well with the High5 isogels. They are larger and more liquid than other gels. The down side was less than 3 gels fit into each flask. I have got 4 though. 

Roll on the weekend


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Jul 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Sorry to hear about the family and friends!
> 
> It's a very worthwhile charty btw. I raised for CRUK last year when I did my 1st ever sportive from Manchester to Blackpool.



Thought about the night ride from Manchester Christies to Blackpool,but next year, not this. My mum was treated (successfully) at Christies 28 years ago. It's hard to think about a focus after the huge one in 6 days!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Jul 2013)

TimeyWimey said:


> They said on Twitter that the kit bag will be 60cm x 52cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm taking a pot of porridge pot that you add hot water to


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Another vote for 2 instant porridges



2?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Jul 2013)

Speedball said:


> If you can, why not try and book in for a massage somewhere?
> 
> Will increase the blood flow to your muscles and aid recovery. Hoping to have one on Friday as a pre-race treat.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a hard sports massage, just a gentle rub down. Will probably help your hamstring no end.



Before or after??? I have my own tame sports therapist and have booked a few in. LOVE being married to a Sports Therapist!!


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> 2?


 
Two! When one just won't cut it! :P One insta porridge isn't really equivalent to one normally made bowl of porridge, so I do two and empty them into the same bowl.

@Mo1959 & @RWright - the excitement is killing me, I literally haven't slept properly for 3 nights now (although partly due to stupidly warm flat). REALLY need to start getting sleeping cycle sorted for the big day, or I may be yawning all the way round London.

Dunno about anyone else, but with last minute purchases, bike services, getting my head round all the logistical bits (equipment to take to the hotel, pump etc, what to take in the race bag, etc etc) and a surge of well wishers on Facebook, email and text, its been frantic today and yesterday.


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

Just spotted this on the TV guide...








Oh, and this








Get those Sky+ / DVD Recorders / Video Recorders / Cinefilm cameras rolling chaps!

There will apparently be TV coverage in 111 countries - http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....verage_of_Prudential_RideLondon_s1_p16508.htm


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

BTW Did everyone get the email about Temple Mills Lane entrance being closed to QEOP? Its in our magazine as being one of the three entrances, but will now not be available due to ongoing work. Entrances to the park on the day will now ONLY be Penny Brook Street and Warton Road.


----------



## philinmerthyr (31 Jul 2013)

The weather forecast continues to look ok. Winds of 8-11 mph from the SE.


----------



## benb (31 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> We are at the Excel Premier Inn. They told me there is a long stay car park close to the hotel. The drop off nearby is at the O2 so further away than the Excel. I plan to ride in from the hotel.


 

I'm slumming it at the Novotel. Fancy a pint?


----------



## SquareDaff (31 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thought about the night ride from Manchester Christies to Blackpool,but next year, not this. My mum was treated (successfully) at Christies 28 years ago. It's hard to think about a focus after the huge one in 6 days!!!!


 I'm still considering doing the M2B ride this year as a "season closer". It's usually the end of September/early October. Don't want to let all the training I've put in go to waste.


----------



## procel (31 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Same here. It's getting a bit infectious. Can feel the excitement in the posts.



you can tell that I'm jumping up and down with excitement then?!


----------



## benb (31 Jul 2013)

So if anyone is staying near the ExCel and wants a beer (only a couple!) I suggest we meet up in the Fox.
http://goo.gl/maps/eBQdR

I'm going to be at a loose end from 16:30 as that's the latest I can pick up my registration stuff, so I'll probably be in there for some food at about 17:30.
If anyone does want to catch up, PM me for mobile number.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jul 2013)

My wife and I are really looking forward to it. We are staying at a travel lodge near the park, we are not taking anything that we can't chuck away.

No doing it for charity this time, as we/she already raised £7500 for cancer research this when she did the London marathon.


----------



## benb (31 Jul 2013)

Anyone got any bright ideas for cycling from Waterloo to the ExCel on Saturday?

I was thinking of going over Blackfriars Bridge then going up Cannon Street and Cable Street to pick up the CS3 and then over the Lower Lea Crossing.
Looks like Lower Lea Crossing has a cycle path, which is good as it doesn't look too fun to cycle over!

Alternatively I can just get the river bus. Might be better.


----------



## Speedball (31 Jul 2013)

Trying to sort out getting back to my hotel in Ilford after the event. Does anyone know if I'm likely to be ok taking my bike on the Liverpool St - Ilford train? Found a cycle leaflet on the National Rail website that seems to indicate it's allowed but recommends booking in advance.

Trouble is I'm not sure what train I'll be getting back. If I feel fresh, may stay and watch the pros. If I'm knackered, will just slop off back. Really don't fancy biking all the way back to the hotel afterwards and finding car parking in Central London will be a nightmare and bloody expensive.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2013)

Speedball said:


> Trying to sort out getting back to my hotel in Ilford after the event. Does anyone know if I'm likely to be ok taking my bike on the Liverpool St - Ilford train? Found a cycle leaflet on the National Rail website that seems to indicate it's allowed but recommends booking in advance.
> 
> Trouble is I'm not sure what train I'll be getting back. If I feel fresh, may stay and watch the pros. If I'm knackered, will just slop off back. Really don't fancy biking all the way back to the hotel afterwards and finding car parking in Central London will be a nightmare and bloody expensive.


 
There are the Thames Clippers that they have reserved for RideLondon cyclists that will get you a bit closer to Ilford, and would cut out a bit of central London.


----------



## Speedball (31 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> There are the Thames Clippers that they have reserved for RideLondon cyclists that will get you a bit closer to Ilford, and would cut out a bit of central London.


 
Thanks again, I'll check that out.

Also just seen this on the website that I missed first time

_"You will be able to have your bike transported from Whitehall Court (near the Finish area) to the Copper Box at QEOP, while you make your own way back to east London by public transport. There will be signposts to direct you from the Finish to the bike drop-off point at Whitehall Court. When you drop off your bike, you will receive a map showing you where to collect your bike. No pre-booking is necessary. Vans will depart between 11:00 and 18:30, with bike collection closing at 20.00 at QEOP."_

I could just bike back from Stratford to Ilford that way and not have to worry about getting my bike across Central London_  _


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2013)

Speedball said:


> Thanks again, I'll check that out.
> 
> Also just seen this on the website that I missed first time
> 
> ...



Seems a good solution. Would have been perfect for me if I hadn't already spent £60 on TNT delivery! Missed that info originally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 Jul 2013)

Really happy  with my penultimate ride:

http://app.strava.com/activities/71112419

Even though it was rainy and a bit windy - I'm amazed and delighted to say that the training appears to be coming together at the right time


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 Jul 2013)

Spotted this on a Facebook page. Thought if share it in case anybody's not on FB, and, actually, this is the first time I've seen it myself.

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100/Rider_Info.htm


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2013)

Stopped at the quaint little tea rooms in Abinger, on Sunday. Might be a viable place to stop for lunch if you are making good time, sitting between Newlands corner and Leith. The lady in there said they are open this weekend even though she has to do a 45 min detour from home, to get to the place. I highly recommend the toasted tea cakes!!


----------



## Nig mtb (31 Jul 2013)

Final instructions in the post? not here, lucky i read that on the web site.
End of training rides now we will see how legs are come sunday afternoon, hopefully not basking in the back of the broom waggon


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 Jul 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> Final instructions in the post? not here, lucky i read that on the web site.
> End of training rides now we will see how legs are come sunday afternoon, hopefully not basking in the back of the broom waggon



Did you get a charity place or ballot?


----------



## Nig mtb (31 Jul 2013)

I am a charity rider


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

Returning to the subject of softflasks for a second, I ordered 3 of the 237ml Salomon Softflasks from the website I previously linked to, and I got an email saying they had run out, but they had the 148ml ones in stock. I had no real context of size difference so I said go ahead and send me three of them.

When they arrived they looked so small I massively panicked and thought I had wasted my money.

As it was I had 3 spare Energygel's so I poured them in, and was really pleasantly surprised that there was (just) enough room for maybe a fourth.







The bag still has room at the top, and will expand a little more too. It contracts automatically as you drink, so when empty will take up little room in the pocket.

So 3 of these will (hopefully) hold 12 gels, meaning only the last hour will i have to get my fingers sticky! And I maybe will fill one up again at a water stop later in the race.

Will be giving them a test run tomorrow on the bike, although maybe 3 gels for a 10 mile planned ride was a bit overkill...

They DO make you feel like a blood donor, but if Salomon have a presence at the excel cycle show, I would definitely recommend people having a look, if they are carrying loads of gel on board.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Aug 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> I am a charity rider



Have you seen this then? Seems like there is a loophole that needs filling for next year. Charities need to get more info out or share details with Prudential 

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....ideLondon-Surrey-100-Spectators$!27-Guide.pdf


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Returning to the subject of softflasks for a second, I ordered 3 of the 237ml Salomon Softflasks from the website I previously linked to, and I got an email saying they had run out, but they had the 148ml ones in stock. I had no real context of size difference so I said go ahead and send me three of them.
> 
> When they arrived they looked so small I massively panicked and thought I had wasted my money.
> 
> ...



Mine haven't arrived yet, but I didn't get an out of stock message so I'm hoping they'll arrive today so I can practice too, but maybe with just one in as I'm only doing an hour too. I hate that sticky fingers/glove combo x


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Aug 2013)

Quote from Met Office website:

A breezy day with sunshine and showers on Saturday. A warm day with some sunshine on Sunday with the risk of some showers returning for Monday.

Hopefully that means no wind!!!


----------



## zizou (1 Aug 2013)

An alternative to gels if you want to avoid sticky fingers is clif shot bloks - they dont work quite so fast but faster than an energy bar and easy to eat and take as you go along. 

Although probably a bit late now as you dont want to be trying something new on the day


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Gel flasks? Never heard of them but am interested to know more...
> 
> EDIT: Looking into them, I think the issue I would have with them is that the flasks are stiff and I cant imagine how I would be getting as much gel out of there into my mouth without a lot of hassle.
> 
> I like the principle though.


 
Missed this post, but had ordered the stiff ones first, and they arrived today. Will give it a 'road test' and see what happens.


----------



## Longshot (1 Aug 2013)

My platypus soft bottles (500ml) arrived today and I'll be trying them out on Saturday.


----------



## sleaver (1 Aug 2013)

I know this question isn't about taking part but I would like to watch some of this and see the professional riders as well. I was thinking of either going up to London and going to the festival area they have when it opens later in the day and hopefully see some of the pro start and then maybe go across to The Mall to the finish. Or, get the train to Gomshall and watch the three laps around that are going to be done. However, there will be a lot more people in London so will I really see much but at Abinger I'll just see riders going around three times.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

There is a spectator guide that will give you an idea of times etc for riders, see Phoenix's link - http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....ideLondon-Surrey-100-Spectators$!27-Guide.pdf

Kingston would be a good place to watch too, as you get riders heading down, and back. Its the only point on the route which is the same both ways.

Green Park near The Mall has a screen showing the races, Wimbledon is doing a lot of fancy street party stuff on the day, like you say Abinger / Holmbury will have the riders going past multiple times....

You have a lot of choices, really depends on your travel knowledge. Enjoy it, and hope to see a banner or two!!


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> My platypus soft bottles (500ml) arrived today and I'll be trying them out on Saturday.


 
Given what my 148ml one holds, looks like one of yours would hold all the gels you would need on the day!


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> Final instructions in the post? not here, lucky i read that on the web site.
> End of training rides now we will see how legs are come sunday afternoon, hopefully not basking in the back of the broom waggon


 
Have you contacted them? If you didn't get the final instructions, then you wont have received the registration form you need to bring to the excel between now and saturday.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Mine haven't arrived yet, but I didn't get an out of stock message so I'm hoping they'll arrive today so I can practice too, but maybe with just one in as I'm only doing an hour too. I hate that sticky fingers/glove combo x


 
I think one gel would be more like it, but I wanted to see how many I could get into one pack.

Which ones did you order @Phoenix Lincs? The platypus ones look great too.



Phoenix Lincs said:


> Missed this post, but had ordered the stiff ones first, and they arrived today. Will give it a 'road test' and see what happens.


 
Aha.


----------



## aerobrain (1 Aug 2013)

Speedball said:


> Thanks again, I'll check that out.
> 
> Also just seen this on the website that I missed first time
> 
> ...


 
I think that unless you selected that option in the transport survey you won't be able to use it. I rang them to clarify that this option was still going ahead before the full details got released and they said that they have me logged as using that method. They might have changed that though and opened it up to whoever requests it on the day but probably worth checking.

Went out for my penultimate ride last night aiming to do a gentle 18 miles over some local hills and ended up beating my pb by 0.7mph :-) Got 19.9mph so aim after the event is to nudge it up another 0.1mph to break new ground :-) Loved it on the flat cruising at around 25mph on a few stretches :-)

Last ride tonight and will force myself to take it easy!! :-)


----------



## Nig mtb (1 Aug 2013)

> Have you contacted them? If you didn't get the final instructions, then you wont have received the registration form you need to bring to the excel between now and saturday.


I have read them on the web site there is an update to the magazine we got


----------



## procel (1 Aug 2013)

Just been out for my last ride. Found it a bit tough since I hadn't been out since Sat. Now heading up to Excel with my reg form, id and a few questions!


----------



## aerobrain (1 Aug 2013)

procel said:


> Just been out for my last ride. Found it a bit tough since I hadn't been out since Sat. Now heading up to Excel with my reg form, id and a few questions!


 
My legs felt awful for the first few miles yesterday as they'd gone a bit stiff!! Might try and do a reccie ride Saturday evening from the hotel to the QEOP to find my barings and keep the legs loose!


----------



## SquareDaff (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Have you contacted them? If you didn't get the final instructions, then you wont have received the registration form you need to bring to the excel between now and saturday.


Give them a ring - if you haven't got a registration form (like me) then you go to the Help Desk in the Excel Exhibition centre with a form of photo id (which you'd have to take anyway) and they'll sort it from there.

Realised I didn't have my registration form last night and was tearing the house apart looking


----------



## SquareDaff (1 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> My legs felt awful for the first few miles yesterday as they'd gone a bit stiff!! Might try and do a reccie ride Saturday evening from the hotel to the QEOP to find my barings and keep the legs loose!


I'm doing the same a) for that reason and b) so I'm not panicing Sunday morning.


----------



## aerobrain (1 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> I'm doing the same a) for that reason and b) so I'm not panicing Sunday morning.


 
It's the only thing that's been worrying me for the last 2-3 weeks, getting to/from the race. As the training's gone well I've kinda forgotten about the fact it will be the longest ride I've ever done by 23 miles lol :-)

Really looking forward to it now!! Hopefully get to catch the pro's finish as well, although I imagine the area's going to be rammed!! I reckon us participants should have reserved front row seats :-)


----------



## SquareDaff (1 Aug 2013)

I'll just pop into Buck House and watch it on Auntie Liz's TV!


----------



## aerobrain (1 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> I'll just pop into Buck House and watch it on Auntie Liz's TV!


 
Good plan!!!


----------



## sleaver (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> There is a spectator guide that will give you an idea of times etc for riders, see Phoenix's link - http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....ideLondon-Surrey-100-Spectators$!27-Guide.pdf
> 
> Kingston would be a good place to watch too, as you get riders heading down, and back. Its the only point on the route which is the same both ways.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks

Kingston would be nice but getting there may be hard considering the road closures. London and Abinger are easy by train for me although depending on road closures I could ride to Abinger.

I'm thinking of London because when I watched the Tour of Briton, when they have gone past that's it but there seems to be more on offer in London. Wish I was doing it really but it was to late to get a place after I had brought my bike and going from 0 riding miles to 100 in just over two months may have been a bit tricky.


----------



## SquareDaff (1 Aug 2013)

Does anyone know if there's an official GPX out there yet? I've seen a couple of "training ones" but they don't include some of the "closed road" sections from what I can gather.

I'm confident the route will be well marked but on my very 1st sportive the only thing that saved me miles and miles of detour was my Garmin as the "marshall" just let me go sailing past in the wrong direction!! I like that as a safety net these days!


----------



## procel (1 Aug 2013)

ok, got it, I see I'm blue start (bg colour). [fg colour is pink for celebs and yellow for business relay].

like the tagline on the big poster of Peter Sagan they've got over the entrance: "He's the world's best sprinter and he's chasing you to the Mall". Can't shake the feeling they'll pull any 100er off the course before he got anywhere near them though ;/


----------



## aerobrain (1 Aug 2013)

Am I right in thinking they provide safety pins etc for attaching the numbers? I seem to recall reading that in the magazine.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Does anyone know if there's an official GPX out there yet? I've seen a couple of "training ones" but they don't include some of the "closed road" sections from what I can gather.
> 
> I'm confident the route will be well marked but on my very 1st sportive the only thing that saved me miles and miles of detour was my Garmin as the "marshall" just let me go sailing past in the wrong direction!! I like that as a safety net these days!


 
No official one, but I made an unofficial one based on the few maps that are available. I think it is accurate, certainly moreso than the training GPX.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-guide-and-info.136099/


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

procel said:


> ok, got it, I see I'm blue start (bg colour). [fg colour is pink for celebs and yellow for business relay].
> 
> like the tagline on the big poster of Peter Sagan they've got over the entrance: "He's the world's best sprinter and he's chasing you to the Mall". Can't shake the feeling they'll pull any 100er off the course before he got anywhere near them though ;/


 
As @aerobrain asks, are there pins and cable ties to attach to shirt and bike? What else is there at the show? Are there plenty of commercial partners, to peruse shiny stuff?


----------



## aerobrain (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> As @aerobrain asks, are there pins and cable ties to attach to shirt and bike? What else is there at the show? Are there plenty of commercial partners, to peruse shiny stuff?


 
Two people I know went today and said the show was a bit disappointing. Wiggle stand OK, Evans not so and the rest pretty much Charity stands. Will wait to make my own mind up Saturday though, some times good going with low expectations as they can then only go one way lol :-)

Sounds like the jerseys are well under sized. Anyone on here have a take on that who's got one?


----------



## SquareDaff (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> No official one, but I made an unofficial one based on the few maps that are available. I think it is accurate, certainly moreso than the training GPX.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-guide-and-info.136099/


Cheers for this - I think I trust you enough not to reroute me via Bristol


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> Two people I know went today and said the show was a bit disappointing. Wiggle stand OK, Evans not so and the rest pretty much Charity stands. Will wait to make my own mind up Saturday though, some times good going with low expectations as they can then only go one way lol :-)
> 
> Sounds like the jerseys are well under sized. Anyone on here have a take on that who's got one?


 
the official jerseys? Dont know about them, but the bibs are spot on. I ordered my normal size and got exactly perfect fit. Have heard some things about the sizing being off, but mine were fine. Cant speak about the actual tops, try them on when your there! they do look very nice and the bibs are very light and breezy.



SquareDaff said:


> Cheers for this - I think I trust you enough not to reroute me via Bristol


 
What do you mean it doesn't go thru Bristol? You'll be telling me it goes nowehere near Wales next!!!!


----------



## aerobrain (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> the official jerseys? Dont know about them, but the bibs are spot on. I ordered my normal size and got exactly perfect fit. Have heard some things about the sizing being off, but mine were fine. Cant speak about the actual tops, try them on when your there! they do look very nice and the bibs are very light and breezy.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean it doesn't go thru Bristol? You'll be telling me it goes nowehere near Wales next!!!!


 
Yeah they've got changing rooms so will try some different sizes. Hope they fit as they do look cool, would like to get bib and top ideally.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> Yeah they've got changing rooms so will try some different sizes. Hope they fit as they do look cool, would like to get bib and top ideally.


 
I think will look amazing. Unfortunately I was limited to the bibs as I have a Cancer Research UK top provided for the race, really want to show Im supporting them on the day so.


----------



## aerobrain (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I think will look amazing. Unfortunately I was limited to the bibs as I have a Cancer Research UK top provided for the race, really want to show Im supporting them on the day so.


 
I'll just be getting them as a memento as I've got a British Heart Foundation one for the day. Unfortunately the one they had printed with the event name is just a T-shirt but I bought a proper jersey from their shop so will wear that. Shame as the t-shirts quite nice, will probably pop that in my kit bag and put it on after the race.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> I'll just be getting them as a memento as I've got a British Heart Foundation one for the day. Unfortunately the one they had printed with the event name is just a T-shirt but I bought a proper jersey from their shop so will wear that. Shame as the t-shirts quite nice, will probably pop that in my kit bag and put it on after the race.


 
Sounds like a great idea.

BTW Bit of feedback on the softpaks discussed earlier, mine worked an absolute treat. Easy to get at and hold, the gel came out nice and easy (I did as the earlier video suggested and struck it very slightly with water), and the pack didnt seem to grip any of the gel, so no residual gel left in the pack, so it was easier to eat than from the official gel packaging, without having to tear off the top bit, or having a sticky packet to muck about with after. Took 4 seconds to get the pack out, eat and put back in, instead of a minute of faffing and sticky hoods!

Another big thanks to @philinmerthyr who mentioned softflasks which do the same thing, I had never heard of, and got me onto these things.


----------



## procel (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> As @aerobrain asks, are there pins and cable ties to attach to shirt and bike? What else is there at the show? Are there plenty of commercial partners, to peruse shiny stuff?


 
There's four safety pins and two cable ties in mine. Along with the A4 card with detachable bits and a DL size three-part sticker.

The show wasn't great, and there seemed to be unused floor space. But then again, it wasn't very busy and these places always seem a bit sad with only a handful of people milling about. A couple of stands were actually still setting up. There was a stage with a fellow doing track stands, bunny hops etc which was quite fun. I spoke to people from my charity (Scope) and they gave me crowd rattles/banners for my family.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

procel said:


> There's four safety pins and two cable ties in mine. Along with the A4 card with detachable bits and a DL size three-part sticker.
> 
> The show wasn't great, and there seemed to be unused floor space. But then again, it wasn't very busy and these places always seem a bit sad with only a handful of people milling about. A couple of stands were actually still setting up. There was a stage with a fellow doing track stands, bunny hops etc which was quite fun. I spoke to people from my charity (Scope) and they gave me crowd rattles/banners for my family.


 
How big is the bike part? The bit that has the chip in it we are supposed to attach to the front of the bike?

I'm hoping things will liven up for the Friday and Saturday, you would think they would have had loads of manufacturers and different bike component companies there and make it a huge event. Or maybe we are just suffering from Year One symptoms.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2013)

Good luck to all those doing the ride, hope you all have a great ride and be safe


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good luck to all those doing the ride, hope you all have a great ride and be safe


 
Thanks @Supersuperleeds. If your interested in next years edition, check out - http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....ed_-_Prudential_RideLondon_2014_s1_p16545.htm. I'm sure you will get plenty of mini reviews and comments after this weekend!!

So far Mr Gulfstream has been behaving and cooperating, lets hope he doesn't change his mind...


----------



## aerobrain (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Thanks @Supersuperleeds. If your interested in next years edition, check out - http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....ed_-_Prudential_RideLondon_2014_s1_p16545.htm. I'm sure you will get plenty of mini reviews and comments after this weekend!!
> 
> So far Mr Gulfstream has been behaving and cooperating, lets hope he doesn't change his mind...


 

If I was a religious man I'd be on my knees praying for that forecast not to change!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Aug 2013)

Facebook comment from somebody who registered today:

yes, colours are printed on the numbers collected at registration


----------



## Woo22 (1 Aug 2013)

Just got back from Excel and got my kitbag and final instructions. Thanks for all the fantastic info on this thread - I've been lurking for a while so thought I'd show my face!

Just worked out the timings and, due to my early start of 6.46, it appears that I've got 9h 29 to get to Wimbledon Common for the last cut off. I can only assume that I missed off a decimal place in my estimated finish time to have got such an early start!

Pretty underwhelmed by the stalls at the Excel though. Had my shopping head on but nothing worth shelling out for...


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> Just got back from Excel and got my kitbag and final instructions. Thanks for all the fantastic info on this thread - I've been lurking for a while so thought I'd show my face!
> 
> Just worked out the timings and, due to my early start of 6.46, it appears that I've got 9h 29 to get to Wimbledon Common for the last cut off. I can only assume that I missed off a decimal place in my estimated finish time to have got such an early start!
> 
> Pretty underwhelmed by the stalls at the Excel though. Had my shopping head on but nothing worth shelling out for...


 
Thats a shame that. Did you have a go on the Watt bike?

Enjoy the big day!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Sounds like a great idea.
> 
> BTW Bit of feedback on the softpaks discussed earlier, mine worked an absolute treat. Easy to get at and hold, the gel came out nice and easy (I did as the earlier video suggested and struck it very slightly with water), and the pack didnt seem to grip any of the gel, so no residual gel left in the pack, so it was easier to eat than from the official gel packaging, without having to tear off the top bit, or having a sticky packet to muck about with after. Took 4 seconds to get the pack out, eat and put back in, instead of a minute of faffing and sticky hoods!
> 
> Another big thanks to @philinmerthyr who mentioned softflasks which do the same thing, I had never heard of, and got me onto these things.



My new purchase due to arrive tomorrow or sat so if I get chance to practice I will


----------



## Woo22 (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Thats a shame that. Did you have a go on the Watt bike?
> 
> Enjoy the big day!


 
Oh no - saving my energy for Sunday!


----------



## procel (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> How big is the bike part? The bit that has the chip in it we are supposed to attach to the front of the bike?
> 
> I'm hoping things will liven up for the Friday and Saturday, you would think they would have had loads of manufacturers and different bike component companies there and make it a huge event. Or maybe we are just suffering from Year One symptoms.


 
It's about postcard size. There were some flashy bikes on show, but I didn't really have time to ask about them. I'm sure the Year One effect is across quite a few things and the show will probably get bigger in future. I haven't seen adverts for it much, though, it's probably only RL entrants who know about it. There was a man and his son I met on the dangleway who had their bikes with them but didn't know the show was on!


----------



## procel (1 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> Just got back from Excel and got my kitbag and final instructions. Thanks for all the fantastic info on this thread - I've been lurking for a while so thought I'd show my face!
> 
> Just worked out the timings and, due to my early start of 6.46, it appears that I've got 9h 29 to get to Wimbledon Common for the last cut off. I can only assume that I missed off a decimal place in my estimated finish time to have got such an early start!
> 
> Pretty underwhelmed by the stalls at the Excel though. Had my shopping head on but nothing worth shelling out for...


 
Is this Wimbledon Common cut-off just an urban myth though? There's nothing about it in the final instructions magazine.


----------



## fabregas485 (1 Aug 2013)

I went down to the excel centre today, and the event was pretty much empty. They had a few cool bits going on, such as the goodie bag for the freecycle event and BMX type skills.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2013)

We traipsed from one side of London to the other to to get the shoot heap that is the Excel Expo, in 35 degree heat on fecking crap underground trains, just to get our reg numbers. Why the flippity blumen blasty feck they can't post them to you I don't know. And the show was a complete and utter feckin waste of time,


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

procel said:


> Is this Wimbledon Common cut-off just an urban myth though? There's nothing about it in the final instructions magazine.


 
Its there, page 24 - Mile 94, Wimbledon Common, 16.00.

I feel sorry for the people having to travel much further than just from London! A couple of extra nights in hotels just for registration...

Shame the show seems to be a bit of a wet fish.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

As i have posted in the guide thread I made, I have made an updated version of the TCX now that RideLondon have finally released the route on google maps, so no more educated guesswork! The route is identical bar Kingston Upon Thames (both ways through) and Leatherhead (minimal change).

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=589683


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

'Rest' day today. Started double and treble checking the lists of what I need to buy/find/get before and take down to London. Woke at stupid o'clock after checking the clock almost hourly, and I hope this isn't what I'll be doing tonight and tomorrow night. 

I can hardly believe I can now say I'm taking part in London100 THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW when I'm hinting for more sponsorship!!!! Eek

Shame the excel thing doesn't sound too great, but hopefully I may bump into some of you there tomorrow 

Have a great day


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Aug 2013)

Day off work for me today. No riding, just checking kit, packing and carbo loading. 

That route posted by @Nomadski shows 970m (3185ft) of elevation , can we ask for more hills to be added at this late stage? 

It's a shame the Excel show seems poor. I was hoping to spend a couple of hours there tomorrow. We are driving up tomorrow morning and staying until Monday. It will be a superb weekend. 

My fundraising for Beating Bowel Cancer is also on track to exceed my £1,000 target and the weather is still looking ok.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

@philinmerthyr - again, like all the routing sites, I don't think this elevation figure is any better than any of the others posted previously. I still reckon once we upload to garmin etc it will be more like 4k+!

Cant wait to hear all the stories from the big day.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski I've just looked at your just giving site, good work there on the fundraising.

Who else has got a JG page?


----------



## Longshot (2 Aug 2013)

STUPID STUPID STUPID

Works annual Summer Party last night - a few beers and some softball in Hyde Park. Nice evening... right up until the moment my right calf went 'Twang!'.

Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## Longshot (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> @Nomadski I've just looked at your just giving site, good work there on the fundraising.
> 
> Who else has got a JG page?


 


I have - £500 in and £500 promised to follow so far.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> @Nomadski I've just looked at your just giving site, good work there on the fundraising.
> 
> Who else has got a JG page?




Here's mine - http://www.justgiving.com/Phil-Lewis-London100

I expect to get over my £1,000 target my the time all the cash comes in


----------



## NicciT (2 Aug 2013)

Yes the show was disappointing but I got to go on the watt bike - very clever bit of kit!

I don't know if they brought more bikes with them but people were just turning up without bookings to have a go


----------



## Stedman (2 Aug 2013)

Anyone else going to shave their legs specially for this event?


----------



## NicciT (2 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> STUPID STUPID STUPID
> 
> Works annual Summer Party last night - a few beers and some softball in Hyde Park. Nice evening... right up until the moment my right calf went 'Twang!'.
> 
> Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> Yes the show was disappointing but I got to go on the watt bike - very clever bit of kit!
> 
> I don't know if they brought more bikes with them but people were just turning up without bookings to have a go


 

How much does a Watt bike cost?


----------



## NicciT (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> How much does a Watt bike cost?


 
£2,000 I think


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> £2,000 I think


 

Chist! You can buy a real bike for that!


----------



## NicciT (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Chist! You can buy a real bike for that!


 Yep, I certainly won't be buying one - but if you get the chance try it out


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> Yep, I certainly won't be buying one - but if you get the chance try it out


 

I went yesterday, to long to wait for a go.


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2013)

So don't forget, if anyone is staying in the area and is at a loose end tomorrow evening, I'm going to have a pint and a meal in the Fox, right by the ExCel. Probably about 6:00 or so. 
http://goo.gl/maps/eBQdR


----------



## Norry1 (2 Aug 2013)

May take you up on that. I'm staying at the Radisson Blu Edwardian, New Providence Wharf which looks about a mile away


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> May take you up on that. I'm staying at the Radisson Blu Edwardian, New Providence Wharf which looks about a mile away


 

Im in the Novotel, so just a short walk. PM me if you want a mobile or anything.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Aug 2013)

@CarlP - thank you for your donation. I'm very grateful.


----------



## SquareDaff (2 Aug 2013)

Now I'm getting nervous.
Finished cleaning and maintaining the bike last night. Bike is already packed with what I think will be the necessary spares (two spare tubes, pump, pliers, multi tool, additional hex key for the multi tool chain splitter as the one on the multi tool isn't removeable (design fault anyone?!?), spare link, tie wraps and emergency jelly tots). Also my "fuel" turned up from Chain Reaction today so gel'd up and also have the necessary water additive, grain bars, bananas etc..
All my paperwork is in place (for the hotel and for registration) and I have photo id.
Yikes!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Now I'm getting nervous.
> Finished cleaning and maintaining the bike last night. Bike is already packed with what I think will be the necessary spares (two spare tubes, pump, pliers, multi tool, additional hex key for the multi tool chain splitter as the one on the multi tool isn't removeable (design fault anyone?!?), spare link, tie wraps and emergency jelly tots). Also my "fuel" turned up from Chain Reaction today so gel'd up and also have the necessary water additive, grain bars, bananas etc..
> All my paperwork is in place (for the hotel and for registration) and I have photo id.
> Yikes!!!


 


Get on with you. It will be fab, you will all do great and have loads of memories and things to tell friends and family for months to come.

Enjoy it and have a great time.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Chist! You can buy a real bike for that!


 


Carl, i upset the pro section with what i thought was a funny comment like that last week, please don't start them off again i don't think i can cope with their no humour


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2013)

Stedman said:


> Anyone else going to shave their legs specially for this event?


 

 i thought that was a joke


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Aug 2013)

All packed and ready to go. My fundraising page is at £965 and with the money owed from my office, I've met my fundraising target as well. All that's left to do now is enjoy the weekend, oh and ride £100 miles.

Just one point to remember - DON'T FORGET YOUR CHAMOIS CREAM!!!! You'll regret it if you do


----------



## aerobrain (2 Aug 2013)

Talking about chamois cream, I always just use Vaseline. Anyone got any advice as to if there's a specific reason not to use Vaseline?

Worked for me so far so certainly won't change for Sunday, just wonder if people had any thoughts on it?


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> @CarlP - thank you for your donation. I'm very grateful.



No worries Phil, I know what it's like trying to raise sponsorship. Every little bit helps. Enjoy the day on Sunday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> Talking about chamois cream, I always just use Vaseline. Anyone got any advice as to if there's a specific reason not to use Vaseline?
> 
> Worked for me so far so certainly won't change for Sunday, just wonder if people had any thoughts on it?


Lots of people are happy using Vaseline; the only reason I tend to use Sudocreme is because I assume, rightly or wrongly, that it's easier to remove from clothing when hand washing.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Carl, i upset the pro section with what i thought was a funny comment like that last week, please don't start them off again i don't think i can cope with their no humour



There's a Pro Section?


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> There's a Pro Section?


----------



## Longshot (2 Aug 2013)

Right, I'm limping off to Excel to register


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> Right, I'm limping off to Excel to register



Enjoy.


----------



## Peddling pixie (2 Aug 2013)

Loved this chat, been watching for a few weeks and picking up lots of hints, thanks guys, newbie to cycling and not a youngster!! have had to step up the miles massively this year to even think I will finish on Sunday!! Live in the hilly Cotswolds so despite training only getting to 65 miles (but quite a few rides at this distance), plenty of hills every time. I can't wait to be part of all of this!!! Looking forward to getting to the finish, I won't be fast, but hoping current av of 13.5mph despite setting off on one of the final waves will mean I will not made to take a shortcut, or be swept up!!!
I want that 100 miles!!!!!


----------



## Woo22 (2 Aug 2013)

Just decanted some Vaseline into a sandwich bag - thanks for the handy hint. Now just chilling out at home and stuffing my face with carbs :-) Staying at Premier Inn Stratford tomorrow night after a pasta binge at Jamie's Italian.

Have changed my mood from incredibly nervous to pretty darn excited!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> So don't forget, if anyone is staying in the area and is at a loose end tomorrow evening, I'm going to have a pint and a meal in the Fox, right by the ExCel. Probably about 6:00 or so.
> http://goo.gl/maps/eBQdR


I'm not doing the ride but quite fancy meeting up with you and any others and you'll be only just up the road from me - or just over the river using the Boris Danglepod. All right if I drop in to say hello/cheers/beers?


----------



## aerobrain (2 Aug 2013)

Anyone staying at Ibis Styles Leyton(formerly All Seasons)??


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> Loved this chat, been watching for a few weeks and picking up lots of hints, thanks guys, newbie to cycling and not a youngster!! have had to step up the miles massively this year to even think I will finish on Sunday!! Live in the hilly Cotswolds so despite training only getting to 65 miles (but quite a few rides at this distance), plenty of hills every time. I can't wait to be part of all of this!!! Looking forward to getting to the finish, I won't be fast, but hoping current av of 13.5mph despite setting off on one of the final waves will mean I will not made to take a shortcut, or be swept up!!!
> I want that 100 miles!!!!!



Good luck. I'll be a similar speed and start at 7:56. Just think of the Mall and push on. My focus will be not to go too fast in the first 40 mile flat section. We may be in the same group on the road


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> @Nomadski I've just looked at your just giving site, good work there on the fundraising.
> 
> Who else has got a JG page?



He's done great hasn't he? Mine is https://www.justgiving.com/teams/LesleyBatten 

I've had to set myself up as a team as I'm raising money for two charities 

Over £600 so far, which isn't bad as I tapped everybody last year too for Breast Cancer Care. More is promised


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> @Nomadski I've just looked at your just giving site, good work there on the fundraising.
> 
> Who else has got a JG page?


 
Thanks Carl, had very supportive family who really helped get involved in seeking out long lost friends and family!! Had a couple of very nice people on here also contribute which is awesome. The Everton fans website I use has well has prompted a fair bit of sponsorship. Some very generous fellows out there, has helped while training tremendously.



Longshot said:


> STUPID STUPID STUPID
> 
> Works annual Summer Party last night - a few beers and some softball in Hyde Park. Nice evening... right up until the moment my right calf went 'Twang!'.
> 
> Houston, we have a problem.


 
Dude! Your the only one in the roll call thread starting at the same time as me, you cant bail now!! (Actually if you do need to bail, do it by 5pm tomorrow, and they will defer your place for a year).



NicciT said:


> Yes the show was disappointing but I got to go on the watt bike - very clever bit of kit!
> 
> I don't know if they brought more bikes with them but people were just turning up without bookings to have a go


 
I was amazed to hear the guy look at the pedal stroke on the screen and say the stroke I was pushing even under load was consistent and the right shape, although I favour my right leg slightly (right was 52, left was 48). He even commented he couldn't really teach me anything, the shape I produced was like the bottom one on the photo and left me to it for 5 minutes to spin! Was quite pleased considering havent really thought about how or where I was pushing on the stroke.







As for the show, well it was busier than some suggested, but not overly so. 

Got nicely welcomed in with the banners on the roof











There were all the charities present, and there were a few good stalls, found out about a brilliant cycling holiday venture ran by Stephen Roche, which I will almost certainly be doing in the next couple of years (www.stephenroche.com) and RideLondon participants can get 10% off. Also entered into a competition at one stall and got given a lovely 200 page magazine on the Tour De France history, published by same people behind Pro Cycling magazine.

Did a game of Heads or Tails where everyone had to sit down when they were wrong, and got to the last 3..free cycling jersey up for grabs too! rats.

Also saw what can only be described as full on bike porn. 20 odd bikes costing more than I could imagine paying for a bike without shedding a little tear, all sat there to be looked at. And look at I did. Until the wife gave me THAT look.

So it was alright, sort of what I expected year one, Im sure it will grow with the ride itself.

Popped down afterwards to check out The Mall and Green Park and figure out how family will get from one to the other, pretty straightforward but you cant simply walk from the mall to green park, you need to sort of go around and cut back on yourself down marlborough road.

Few pics from where we will finish

Nearly there!






Finish!






Spectators, walk up here to main road (pall mall) turn left and head straight down to Marlborough Road where signs will lead you back towards the mall and right into Green Park to meet loved ones, dont be on the south side of the mall, or I don't know how you will get across!






Green Park






And when I finally got home I was welcomed with the days mail which included some nice pics from the nephew and niece (and sister!)






All in all top day.

Eating some flapjacks now, get the last few bits sorted and packed, and try to get an early night, although that hasn't been going well for me this week!


----------



## Peddling pixie (2 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Good luck. I'll be a similar speed and start at 7:56. Just think of the Mall and push on. My focus will be not to go too fast in the first 40 mile flat section. We may be in the same group on the road


Yeh, yes I am 7,56 and like you need to focus on not pushing the first 40, I am ok up hills but I am little so it helps, ride number 10806, pink top, say hi if you see me, Sarah on back of my shirt and bottoms


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


>



You gotta withdraw?


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> He's done great hasn't he? Mine is https://www.justgiving.com/teams/LesleyBatten
> 
> I've had to set myself up as a team as I'm raising money for two charities
> 
> Over £600 so far, which isn't bad as I tapped everybody last year too for Breast Cancer Care. More is promised


 
Just got a tenner more!


----------



## Peddling pixie (2 Aug 2013)

Hoping given I will be leaving for London early morning, moderators release my message so I may meet up with new peeps, shouldn't have left it so late to join!! Well be a regular, love it


----------



## Woo22 (2 Aug 2013)

Guess there's no harm adding mine to the list! Donations have been a bit slow - I raised more spending 30mins jogging round a park for Race for Life the other year...

http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...owFundraiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=WBooth


----------



## Peddling pixie (2 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> Hoping given I will be leaving for London early morning, moderators release my message so I may meet up with new peeps, shouldn't have left it so late to join!! Well be a regular, love it


Thanks


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> Hoping given I will be leaving for London early morning, moderators release my message so I may meet up with new peeps, shouldn't have left it so late to join!! Well be a regular, love it



You message was in my email alert on the thread. I'm a bit slower up the hills but I am a big bloke but I'm comfortable climbing at a steady pace. I will be more noticeable in my red and white Beating Bowel Cancer shirt. If you see me come and say hello.

If you don't see me good luck for the ride.


----------



## aerobrain (2 Aug 2013)

Good luck to everyone :-) if you see me give us a push!!! :-)


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

I expect to see some glorious stories of beating Leith Hill into a pulp, laughing in the face of Box Hill, and giving Newlands Corner as good back as it gives you!

If you get a chance, grab a photo or two.

And most of all, enjoy the day, 10 years from now this thing will be a massive world event, and we are the first.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Just got a tenner more!


Ditto!


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Ditto!


 
Ah you didn't need to Phoenix, but appreciated!  Thanks.xx


----------



## Peddling pixie (2 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> You message was in my email alert on the thread. I'm a bit slower up the hills but I am a big bloke but I'm comfortable climbing at a steady pace. I will be more noticeable in my red and white Beating Bowel Cancer shirt. If you see me come and say hello.
> 
> If you don't see me good luck for the ride.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, think in that shirt might see you, no idea how many are setting off in the waves, I am meant to to be trying to meet my chum 15 miles in, she is setting off in the wave 2 mins before, so would be good to have a cycle chum to remind me not to hare off,And set a sensible pace at the start, just trying to find a photo of me
Rubbish, no idea how to do it, found a photo, cant work out how to attach to thread


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Ah you didn't need to Phoenix, but appreciated!  Thanks.xx



it's under Dave's name as he pays the tax so it's worth more. I may give him the cash at a later date! Lol


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> You message was in my email alert on the thread. I'm a bit slower up the hills but I am a big bloke but I'm comfortable climbing at a steady pace. I will be more noticeable in my red and white Beating Bowel Cancer shirt. If you see me come and say hello.
> 
> If you don't see me good luck for the ride.
> 
> ...



Hope to see you at the watt bikes


----------



## Peddling pixie (2 Aug 2013)

did that work, i am on the right


----------



## Peddling pixie (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I expect to see some glorious stories of beating Leith Hill into a pulp, laughing in the face of Box Hill, and giving Newlands Corner as good back as it gives you!
> 
> If you get a chance, grab a photo or two.
> 
> And most of all, enjoy the day, 10 years from now this thing will be a massive world event, and we are the first.


 
I will be laughing in the face of Box Hill, it will be a breeze, done similar at home and like a long hill, but Leith Hill, not quite sure I will be beating it into a pulp, but heck we are the Pioneers of this event, so if a hill challenges or beats you and you finish and roll down the Mall to Buck Palace - WoW you, me, we did GREAT


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> I will be laughing in the face of Box Hill, it will be a breeze, done similar at home and like a long hill, but Leith Hill, not quite sure I will be beating it into a pulp, but heck we are the Pioneers of this event, so if a hill challenges or beats you and you finish and roll down the Mall to Buck Palace - WoW you, me, we did GREAT


 
What happens on Leith Hill, stays on Leith Hill!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

£724 so far! Chuffed to little Mint balls and more promised


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> did that work, i am on the right


I'm not sure if you can post pictures having just joined the forum.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I expect to see some glorious stories of beating Leith Hill into a pulp, laughing in the face of Box Hill, and giving Newlands Corner as good back as it gives you!
> 
> .


 
If you are doing the hills in that order you are lost.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Aug 2013)

This is a great photo. Makes it all worthwhile


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> If you are doing the hills in that order you are lost.


 
Im going round for seconds!!

Just remembered to look and see which start area Im in. Blue! Yes! 5 minutes from hotel door lol.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> Guess there's no harm adding mine to the list! Donations have been a bit slow - I raised more spending 30mins jogging round a park for Race for Life the other year...
> 
> http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...owFundraiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=WBooth


 

There you go, another little bit to help you on the way.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> This is a great photo. Makes it all worthwhile
> 
> View attachment 27135


 

Nice


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Im going round for seconds!!
> 
> Just remembered to look and see which start area Im in. Blue! Yes! 5 minutes from hotel door lol.


 

Me too.


----------



## Woo22 (2 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the donation Carl - really appreciated. What's your page and I'll happily return the favour?


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Me too.


 
Your in with the elite crew Carl? Like 6am? Ouch.

Have you been able to figure out attaching the handlebar number? I cant get my head around it, as if I attach it like the picture suggests, I have a load of brake cabling in front of it, and I doubt the cabling will like being behind the number / chip.


----------



## Peddling pixie (2 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I'm not sure if you can post pictures having just joined the forum.


Darn


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Your in with the elite crew Carl? Like 6am? Ouch.


 
too feckin early, I dont know how I manged to get in the front like that, I must've typed in the wrong time.



> Have you been able to figure out attaching the handlebar number? I cant get my head around it, as if I attach it like the picture suggests, I have a load of brake cabling in front of it, and I doubt the cabling will like being behind the number / chip.


 
I think it has to be fairly loose but in the front of the cables


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> Darn


I think you can still link to Picasa or photobucket, etc.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> Thanks for the donation Carl - really appreciated. What's your page and I'll happily return the favour?


 

I'm not riding for a charity, I got in on the ballot, my donations are guilt donations.


----------



## Woo22 (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> I'm not riding for a charity, I got in on the ballot, my donations are guilt donations.


 
Guilt donation or not it's really appreciated. Now all I need now is someone to donate a tow rope that I can use up Leith Hill.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski

Take the pointy end of the zip tie through the back of the bottom hole on the number then through the top hole on both sides. Then wrap the zip toe loosely around the bars (and cables) , adjust then tighten but not too tight. Snip odd the ends to tidy up.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> Guilt donation or not it's really appreciated. Now all I need now is someone to donate a tow rope that I can use up Leith Hill.


 

Don't worry about Leith Hill, its not as bad as everyone say's, just get into a low gear and keep peddling. The downhill is ACE.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Don't worry about Leith Hill, its not as bad as everyone say's, just get into a low gear and keep peddling. The downhill is ACE.


 
I dispute this!  Leith Hill is horrible!



The downhill IS fun though. Newlands Corner has my favourite downhill section, so much fun. Box Hills is a bit of a wet fish, till you get to that Headley Heath down and up section.


Two of my cables weren't having any of this "going behind anything" business, so they got front seat, got the number decently visible behind, with the two lackey cables, game for anything, sitting behind the ticket.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I dispute this!  Leith Hill is horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I see your dilemma, your cables seem longer than mine. any way it looks ok to me. Nice bike BTW.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

@CarlP - Cheers mate, its done me well this last year, albeit with a bit of naughty squeeking, and 3 BBs! I saw bikes today at the ExCel though that made me want to *whispers* replace her, but then I came to my senses and changed the wish to _n_+1!

You going with a GoPro on the bike? Hope you get some nice footage.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @CarlP - Cheers mate, its done me well this last year, albeit with a bit of naughty squeeking, and 3 BBs! I saw bikes today at the ExCel though that made me want to *whispers* replace her, but then I came to my senses and changed the wish to _n_+1!
> 
> You going with a GoPro on the bike? Hope you get some nice footage.


 
There was some nice bling at the show, to be sure.

I am going with the GoPro on the bars, but set for photos, not video, and just at the start and the finish, I don't want to faffing around with it all day.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> There was some nice bling at the show, to be sure.
> 
> I am going with the GoPro on the bars, but set for photos, not video, and just at the start and the finish, I don't want to faffing around with it all day.


 
Yeah the battery life is the only thing holding me back from getting one. You can get up to 4.5 hrs at 1080p with the extended battery pack thing you plug in the back, but I think 100 miles in 4.5 hrs is a liiiiitle bit optimistic!

When they get it up to 8 hrs Im in!


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Yeah the battery life is the only thing holding me back from getting one. You can get up to 4.5 hrs at 1080p with the extended battery pack thing you plug in the back, but I think 100 miles in 4.5 hrs is a liiiiitle bit optimistic!
> 
> When they get it up to 8 hrs Im in!


 

Battery life is pants, I have two batteries, I shant use it much though I want to enjoy the ride, rather than worry about the camera.


----------



## Longshot (2 Aug 2013)

Hey @Nomadski, don't worry - I intend to be there.

My leg feels a bit better following a thorough workout by one of the guys demoing/selling 'The Stick' at the bike show. I was actually so impressed I nearly bought one!

Tomorrow I'll be resting up and giving it the full RICE treatment.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

If anyone is doing the ExCel show tomorrow (Saturday) find the Club La Santa stand and do the competition. You write your name and contact email for entry to win a cycling holiday thing in New York and they give you an absolutely superb 100 Years of the Tour De France magazine. 200 pages with seemingly every year covered.

Easy to miss.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2013)

Go Team Cycle Chat


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> Hey @Nomadski, don't worry - I intend to be there.
> 
> My leg feels a bit better following a thorough workout by one of the guys demoing/selling 'The Stick' at the bike show. I was actually so impressed I nearly bought one!
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be resting up and giving it the full RICE treatment.


 
Yeah the stick is pretty awesome. Well Ill be keeping my eye out for your distinctive shirt. Hope the calf loosens up, don't go jet skiing or jumping out of planes tomorrow...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> Hey @Nomadski, don't worry - I intend to be there.
> 
> My leg feels a bit better following a thorough workout by one of the guys demoing/selling 'The Stick' at the bike show. I was actually so impressed I nearly bought one!
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be resting up and giving it the full RICE treatment.


 
Phew. hope you are all sorted but don't do anything crazy (ie ride 100miles) if you really aren't up to it!


----------



## philinmerthyr (3 Aug 2013)

Packed and ready to go. Just need to load the car, have a bowl of porridge and hit the road.

Very exciting 

Safe journey to everyone travelling and even safer journey to everyone for tomorrow.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2013)

Probably see you at the Watt bike. You taking your own shoes with you to excel?


----------



## philinmerthyr (3 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Probably see you at the Watt bike. You taking your own shoes with you to excel?



Yes. We are staying near the excel so I can drop them back at the hotel afterwards.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> If anyone is doing the ExCel show tomorrow (Saturday) find the Club La Santa stand and do the competition. You write your name and contact email for entry to win a cycling holiday thing in New York and they give you an absolutely superb 100 Years of the Tour De France magazine. 200 pages with seemingly every year covered.
> 
> Easy to miss.



Did you do the watt bike? (May have missed that bit of info). Had a reminder email this morning and it says I can take my own shoes or not. Did you?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2013)

Safe travels everybody, those travelling today and those tomorrow. 

<~~~~~~~~~~>

That's a virtual hug for you all xx


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Aug 2013)

Crikey! The ride is tomorrow! After the months of training, preparations and planning the event is finally here!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (3 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> I'm not riding for a charity, I got in on the ballot, my donations are guilt donations.


 
Mine too for Mind, a charity quite close to my heart.
Just in case 
http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/SteveHankins
And GOOD LUCK to you all


----------



## benb (3 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not doing the ride but quite fancy meeting up with you and any others and you'll be only just up the road from me - or just over the river using the Boris Danglepod. All right if I drop in to say hello/cheers/beers?



Yes, of course.


----------



## Longshot (3 Aug 2013)

Best of luck to all of you and I hope to see some of you tomorrow!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2013)

Bag packed, car packed, checked the list about 14 times. Hope I haven't forgotten anything!


----------



## Snail Bait (3 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Good luck. I'll be a similar speed and start at 7:56. Just think of the Mall and push on. My focus will be not to go too fast in the first 40 mile flat section. We may be in the same group on the road


I'm praying I can make it round without being kicked off the course or short cutted. Training has been rubbish. Lots of longish rides at weekends but zero commuting. Hoping the only way I will be swept up is in the atmosphere and that the sheer joy of being a participant in this will carry me through. I'm in the 7.38 start group.


----------



## Speedball (3 Aug 2013)

Good luck to everyone taking part and thanks to those who have passed on their best wishes.

Like @philinmerthyr the car is all packed and pretty much ready to go. Can't wait to get down there to register and then onto the big event. Really excited now  My first ever sportive and I guess they don't get any bigger.

I'm number 5449. Will be on a red Triban 3 with red Look pedals and red and white DHB jersey (spotting a theme here?)  If you see me, say hello or even better a push.

Starting in the 7.48 wave so it will be head down, arse up to make sure I don't get pulled. 100 miles or bust 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## benb (3 Aug 2013)

Speedball said:


> Good luck to everyone taking part and thanks to those who have passed on their best wishes.
> 
> Like @philinmerthyr the car is all packed and pretty much ready to go. Can't wait to get down there to register and then onto the big event. Really excited now  My first ever sportive and I guess they don't get any bigger.
> 
> ...


 

I might have to write rider numbers of CCers on my arm to check off against!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2013)

Does anyone here know a) how many riders are taking part, and b) what's the greatest number of finishers in mass participant distance cycling events? There must be some records in there somewhere.


----------



## Woo22 (3 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> I'm praying I can make it round without being kicked off the course or short cutted. Training has been rubbish. Lots of longish rides at weekends but zero commuting. Hoping the only way I will be swept up is in the atmosphere and that the sheer joy of being a participant in this will carry me through. I'm in the 7.38 start group.


 
Exactly what I'm worried about. Have laminated where I have to be and by what time to ensure that I keep ahead of the cut offs. Would be gutted if I got swept up before the finish.

Now just trying to work out how I can fit pump, inner tube, tools and food into my frame bag. Wonder if I can ditch the tools and pump and rely on only having a puncture near the repair hubs...


----------



## Longshot (3 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski - what colour start are you? I'm in black.


----------



## Snail Bait (3 Aug 2013)

Black too. Load time is 0702.


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2013)

I've decided to go and watch in London. Plan is to go to the festival and see the start of the pro race, hang around there for a bit, go into central London and then assuming I can keep busy for long enough and find a spot, watch the finish of the Pro race.

One problem, does anyone know how to get into Queen Elizabeth Park as the spectator guide doesn't make that clear? Can I just get the underground to Stratford and then walk as per the Olympics or are there other ways?

Also I'm assuming Green Park should be easy enough to get in and then walk down to the finish area?

One last thing, good luck to all those taking part. I'll hopefully be there next year.


----------



## benb (3 Aug 2013)

Right. Just about to go and get the train to London, then cycle to the Excel. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jifdave (3 Aug 2013)

I'm off the blue start at 7:48.

I'll be wearing all black, riding a red triban, im 6'8 so I should stand out, say hello.....


----------



## lozcs (3 Aug 2013)

Just back from registering..

Black start 6:14 arrive.. So will be riding from Highgate at 5:15 OUCH!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2013)

I'm in the blue zone, rider number 5494, 07.48 start time. Numbers all installed on the clothing, bike and helmet. 
Getting real now!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> I'm off the blue start at 7:48.
> 
> I'll be wearing all black, riding a red triban, im 6'8 so I should stand out, say hello.....



Ditto! 

Oops, but not the clothing, bike or height


----------



## Norry1 (3 Aug 2013)

Sat in Hotel. Have booked a big taxi for 5.30 as they say it isn't really possible to ride from here??

Number 22042 Black Start (K) loading time 06.22

Good luck all


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2013)

U will all be truly fabulous and part of something amazing. Love every minute of it.


----------



## NicciT (3 Aug 2013)

My time is 7:18 (blue),wearing Epilepsy Society jersey - nerves now replaced with excitement - finally!


----------



## benb (3 Aug 2013)

@Norry1 and I are in the pub. Lovely weather for a beer outside.


----------



## zizou (3 Aug 2013)

Did the freecycle today to make sure my bike was running well. Bloody nervewracking, very busy and a mixture of young kids veering all over the place and others old enough to know better who were riding too fast for the type of event it is meant i was in constant fear of someone crashing into me and then getting injured before tomorrow


----------



## lozcs (3 Aug 2013)

OK, riding from Highgate to start - anyone got any idea best route to take - not exactly sure what's closed and what's not!

Don't want to be racing trying to find the right way in the morning - especially with a 6:14 arrival... (Black Entry)

Plotted this on bikeroutetoaster - be grateful if anyone with more local knowledge can confirm route OK?

Cheers....


----------



## Speedball (3 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> I'm off the blue start at 7:48.
> 
> I'll be wearing all black, riding a red triban, im 6'8 so I should stand out, say hello.....



I'll keep my eye out mate as also on T3 and in same zone and start time. I'm not 6'8" though


----------



## lozcs (3 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> OK, riding from Highgate to start - anyone got any idea best route to take - not exactly sure what's closed and what's not!
> 
> Don't want to be racing trying to find the right way in the morning - especially with a 6:14 arrival... (Black Entry)
> 
> ...


 
looked on google earth and the cycle track looks a little rough so plotted a different route...

Anyone think this will be OK?


----------



## Speedball (3 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I'm in the blue zone, rider number 5494, 07.48 start time. Numbers all installed on the clothing, bike and helmet.
> Getting real now!



It seems blue 7:48 is THE place to be. Will keep my eye out and say hi if I see you :-)


----------



## fabregas485 (3 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> Did the freecycle today to make sure my bike was running well. Bloody nervewracking, very busy and a mixture of young kids veering all over the place and others old enough to know better who were riding too fast for the type of event it is meant i was in constant fear of someone crashing into me and then getting injured before tomorrow


Sorry. I may have been guilty of speeding a few times, but only in the clear sections. When I got there this morning, the route down the mall was blocked up with cyclist after an accident.


----------



## fabregas485 (3 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does anyone here know a) how many riders are taking part, and b) what's the greatest number of finishers in mass participant distance cycling events? There must be some records in there somewhere.


 From the Prudential website:A healthy 16,418 had registered for the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 by 17:00 when the Prudential RideLondon Cycling Show at ExCeL in east London closed its doors this afternoon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> @Norry1 and I are in the pub. Lovely weather for a beer outside.


I just wandered by at about 6:30 but couldn't see your bike outside and didn't feel up to shouting ''Is there anybody here called Ben?'' 

I had a slightly surreal moment pootling up to Tower Bridge on the CS3 earlier when I crossed 4 FDJ riders, chatting away in French. That doesn't happen every day!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just wandered by at about 6:30 but couldn't see your bike outside and didn't feel up to shouting ''Is there anybody here called Ben?''
> 
> I had a slightly surreal moment pootling up to Tower Bridge on the CS3 earlier when I crossed 4 FDJ riders, chatting away in French. That doesn't happen every day!


 


Shout out "Cyclechat" and see what responses you get


----------



## Norry1 (3 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> @Norry1 and I are in the pub. Lovely weather for a beer outside.


 


Nice to meet you Ben. Very tempting to stay for a few more beers in the sunshine, but my sensible head just about kicked in. 

Alarm clock set for 04:20, taxi booked for 5:30.

Last tin of beer and then try and get some early kip.


----------



## GM (3 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> looked on google earth and the cycle track looks a little rough so plotted a different route...
> 
> Anyone think this will be OK?


 
That's the better route the way I would choose, and it's mostly down hill. At that time in the morning it'll be easy. Good luck


----------



## lozcs (3 Aug 2013)

thegreenman said:


> That's the better route the way I would choose, and it's mostly down hill. At that time in the morning it'll be easy. Good luck



Thanks!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Aug 2013)

In hotel literally two minutes from the start. Had me dinner, off to Bedfordshire now. Have a great day tomorrow everyone.


----------



## MaxInc (3 Aug 2013)

Good luck everyone tomorrow!


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Aug 2013)

+1, i hope you all achieve everything you want. I'll be there to cheer some of you on part of the way.


----------



## RWright (3 Aug 2013)

+1 GIT R DONE !


----------



## fabregas485 (3 Aug 2013)

Good luck tomorrow guys


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2013)

Well, with 16,000 cyclists setting out on a 100 mile route, this has all the hallmarks of a real classic. Gentle temperatures and a tailwind for the return to London. Happy cycling everybody! (I'm even considering getting up early to catch some of the early wave tomorrow. Well, the earlier wave....)


----------



## philinmerthyr (3 Aug 2013)

It was great to meet Lesley at the Excel today 

Lights going off. See you on the other side. 

Good luck to everyone ob CC riding tomorrow.


----------



## Iain M Norman (4 Aug 2013)

fark me its early.

And I hate porridge.


----------



## zizou (4 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> f*** me its early.
> 
> And I hate porridge.




I only managed about an hour of sleep in total due to the excitement!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Little My (4 Aug 2013)

Good luck everyone  Hope all of you have a great day and really enjoy yourself and the day goes well.
I'm so looking forward to cheering you on along the route as it passes in my neck of the woods (I live in not so posh part SW London) and the roads I normally ride on myself - Richmond Park, Coombe Lane West, Worple Road, the delightful Wimbledon Hill Road (the last biggish hill on route, after that - it's all flat to the Mall), the lovely Inner Park Ride along Wimbledon Common and Putney Hill and High Street. It will be great to see the Tibbet's Corner RAB closed to traffic (normally is stupidly busy) and zillions of cyclists zooming past. I'm so happy that such a great event has appeared on the calendar and that it will show that cycling is for everyone and given the chance people will jump at the opportunity to ride their bike.


----------



## Norry1 (4 Aug 2013)

Amazingly, I managed to get to sleep at 8.15 and woke up at 3.30. Much better than expected.

Now for a ton of muesli


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Aug 2013)

Good luck to you all, above all be safe and enjoy the ride.


----------



## benb (4 Aug 2013)

Just hanging around at the load area. Atmosphere is buzzing.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> Just hanging around at the load area. Atmosphere is buzzing.
> Good luck everyone!


 


Lots of pics please if you can for us not there and you get points if they are from Team CC


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Aug 2013)

Think of all that lycra


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Think of all that lycra


Shed loads of it! 

I got to Limehouse tunnel at around 8am and watched the cyclists emerging from it. A quick loan of a bike pump, a few photos of masses of cyclists and a few friendly good mornings shared. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2013)

Will be over visiting my folks most of the afternoon and evening. Really looking forward to getting back and reading everyone's stories of the ride, and hopefully a few photos too. Good luck everybody and have a great day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Just turned the TV on to see the race and saw all these cyclists flashing past looking very buff and thought heck im on the wrong forum you lot are all way too good for me then it was pointed out to me that i was looking at the pros.

I eventually realised when i saw the familiar Argos Shimano cyclists in their white kit ....... white oooo nooo, too much information


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just turned the TV on to see the race and saw all these cyclists flashing past looking very buff and thought heck im on the wrong forum you lot are all way too good for me then it was pointed out to me that i was looking at the pros.
> 
> I eventually realised when i saw the familiar Argos Shimano cyclists in their white kit ....... white oooo nooo, too much information


You need a cold shower!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You need a cold shower!


 

I miss the TDF, that was 3 weeks of heaven


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Leith Hill - Kings of the Mountains ????????? phahh


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

WTF? Coverage has just gone back to the beginning!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> WTF? Coverage has just gone back to the beginning!


 

Its not just me then ???


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Aug 2013)

Just got back from a ride out to watch some of it. Absolutely brilliant sight to see so many cyclists out on the road, saw @Nomadski twice doing a sterling job. Saw Boris Johnson twice too, nomadski was 5 minutes behind him at the top of box hill and 15-20 minutes in front of him by Raines Park.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Just got back from a ride out to watch some of it. Absolutely brilliant sight to see so many cyclists out on the road, saw @Nomadski twice doing a sterling job. Saw Boris Johnson twice too, nomadski was 5 minutes behind him at the top of box hill and 15-20 minutes in front of him by Raines Park.


 


Thank goodness he whipped Boris's bum and didn't let the side down. Well done nomadski


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Number 45 is getting a lift from his team car, he is holding onto the window frame and being pulled along. Is that allowed ?


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Number 45 is getting a lift from his team car, he is holding onto the window frame and being pulled along. Is that allowed ?


 
They can get away with it for a bit.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> They can get away with it for a bit.


 
wouldn't that be "feeding in a manner which is damaging to the image of cycling"?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

I just don't feel they are taking this at all seriously  not like Team CC of course.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> wouldn't that be "feeding in a manner which is damaging to the image of cycling"?


 
Possibly but there's no radios in this race so they need to drop back to the cars for team orders.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Gotcha.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2013)

Just got home, I forgot to look at the time I did in! I got two puncturs at the bottom of Leith HIl. It was a great day out, very well run and organised. Had an absolute blast! Loved every minute of it.

My wife who left me behind at Richmond did in 5:46, pretty damn good I think


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Just got home, I forgot to look at the time I did in! I got two puncturs at the bottom of Leith HIl. It was a great day out, very well run and organised. Had an absolute blast! Loved every minute of it.
> 
> My wife who left me behind at Richmond did in 5:46, pretty damn good I think


 

Congratulations to you both it looked fab.


----------



## lozcs (4 Aug 2013)

Done!







Really good day, well organised. Amazing crowd support - loved it!

endomondo time was 5:47 17.7mph average (including first 2 miles before official start) stopped once for about 10 minutes so hopefully official time is sub 6 hours.

My fastest 100 miles closely followed by slowest 6 back to Highgate.

Well done everyone!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Brilliant well done it looked really good.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

oooo noooo 3 Argos Shimano in the front, im having to avert my eyes.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (4 Aug 2013)

Official time 5 hours 27 mins 15s, not bad considering I stopped for a good while at the first hub, an alfresco P (sorry) and briefly at the water stop after box. The only killer climb for me was Leith, Newlands no probs and Box, I don't reallly know what all the fuss was about. 42mph somewhere on one of the descents but not sure which one. All in all a bloody brilliant ride, now where do I sign on for next year?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Well done it looked and fab and you did really well.


----------



## RWright (4 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Just got back from a ride out to watch some of it. Absolutely brilliant sight to see so many cyclists out on the road, saw @Nomadski twice doing a sterling job. Saw Boris Johnson twice too, nomadski was 5 minutes behind him at the top of box hill and 15-20 minutes in front of him by Raines Park.


 
I saw Boris interviewed just before the ride started. He said he was hoping he could finish, the start horn was blown during the interview and he had to take off to get on his bike. I heard they have about six riders with him to help pull him if necessary. I think Boris was a little bit nervous and Boris strikes me as not being the nervous type . To his credit though, most riders I saw interviewed admitted to being a little nervous, even some seriously well conditioned athletic types.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

Is there any way I can watch highlights of the womens grand prix?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is there any way I can watch highlights of the womens grand prix?


 

iPlayer here -> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0380j8t/Cycling_Cycling_Ride_London_Part_1/


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> I saw Boris interviewed just before the ride started. He said he was hoping he could finish, the start horn was blown during the interview and he had to take off to get on his bike. I heard they have about six riders with him to help pull him if necessary. I think Boris was a little bit nervous and Boris strikes me as not being the nervous type . To his credit though, most riders I saw interviewed admitted to being a little nervous, even some seriously well conditioned athletic types.


 

TBF its no mean feat for anyone especially on this course and TBF to my Northern countrymen if it was up there well it would have to be double respect going over their hills and Scotland well they are only pros up there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> iPlayer here -> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0380j8t/Cycling_Cycling_Ride_London_Part_1/


And well worth watching too!


----------



## RWright (4 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is there any way I can watch highlights of the womens grand prix?


 Like posted above, I watched it on BBC iplayer this morning. Want me to tell you who won.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Like posted above, I watched it on BBC iplayer this morning. Want me to tell you who won.


 
Please don't, I'm really interested in how it goes. I tell you what, this Orica Greenedge/Orica AIS combo of both a men's and women's team makes me wonder why SKY don't do that as well...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Please don't, I'm really interested in how it goes. I tell you what, this Orica Greenedge/Orica AIS combo of both a men's and women's team makes me wonder why SKY don't do that as well...


It almost looks like there are 2 pathways developing for the Brits, the men to Sky, the women to Wiggle-Honda.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It almost looks like there are 2 pathways developing for the Brits, the men to Sky, the women to Wiggle-Honda.


I would like to know how that works for the women - Team Sky is more or less team GBs graduate class (aside from Froome) with people like Thomas and Kennaugh seem to be progressing straight through. When it comes to womens track cycling, whose jersey do they wear?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

The girls at Wiggle, Laura, Dani and Jo are paid a living wage from Wiggos foundation to enable them to go pro. Pretty good i say.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> The girls at Wiggle, Laura, Dani and Jo are paid a living wage from Wiggos foundation to enable them to go pro. Pretty good i say.


 
I'm liking Wiggo more and more!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> The girls at Wiggle, Laura, Dani and Jo are paid a living wage from Wiggos foundation to enable them to go pro. Pretty good i say.


Providing the funding remains stable and, for the near future that seems pretty secure. And remember, 23% of the riders in today's L-S 100 were women, which is a very high percentage in terms of the general women's uptake. That's a lot of kit for Wiggle to sell.... Women's cycling in the UK is in rude health right now, still under-resourced but on the up nevertheless, I reckon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Providing the funding remains stable and, for the near future that seems pretty secure. And remember, 23% of the riders in today's L-S 100 were women, which is a very high percentage in terms of the general women's uptake. That's a lot of kit for Wiggle to sell.... Women's cycling in the UK is in rude health right now, still under-resourced but on the up nevertheless, I reckon.


 


Long may it last. I read an article in The Guardian yesterday on Emma Pooley. She said that there were a lot of people at UCI who are really pro womens cycling, and i quote " but fine words butter no parsnips". I love that 

As she says its all very fine saying you support it, and i do get the impression the UCI are a bit behind the times, but actions speak louder than words. Wonder what womens cycling is like in other European countries ? I cannot imagine its badly supported.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Just got home, I forgot to look at the time I did in! I got two puncturs at the bottom of Leith HIl. It was a great day out, very well run and organised. Had an absolute blast! Loved every minute of it.
> 
> My wife who left me behind at Richmond did in 5:46, pretty damn good I think


 

Pour your wife a very large glass of wine. The pros have just finished in 5:07. She did brilliant !


----------



## procel (4 Aug 2013)

Excl the section from the start to the Limehouse Link Tunnel (I forgot to turn my cycle computer on, too excited to be approaching the start!) it tells me I got 5:43 moving time and 6:15 til I turned it off again. Finished bang on 2:30pm, so guess with a 8am start time the official time should be 6:30, but anyone know how I check: presume it's online somewhere?

Good chatting with @philinmerthyr in West Ken! And all the other people I spoke to on the way - was a fantastic atmosphere, I think I sailed through on camaraderie and adrenaline!

Edit: put the wrong time initially!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

procel said:


> Excl the section from the start to the Limehouse Link Tunnel (I forgot to turn my cycle computer on, too excited to be approaching the start!) it tells me I got 5:43 moving time and 6:15 til I turned it off again. Finished bang on 2:30pm, so guess with a 8am start time the official time should be 6:30, but anyone know how I check: presume it's online somewhere?
> 
> Good chatting with @philinmerthyr in West Ken! And all the other people I spoke to on the way - was a fantastic atmosphere, I think I sailed through on camaraderie and adrenaline!
> 
> Edit: put the wrong time initially!


 

Fantastic well done it was an excellent day


----------



## Woo22 (4 Aug 2013)

What an amazing day!! I am remarkably sluggish compared to all the times that have been posted, but considering I was having actual nightmares last night about missing the cut off time, I'm quite chuffed with 8hrs. Onwards and upwards!

Now what's the next challenge?? I've narrowed it down to rides around Lake Taupo, NY 5 boroughs or that one in South Africa whose name escapes me - Cape something.

Hope everyone enjoyed the day as much as me. I ate so many flies I couldn't stop grinning around the course.


----------



## zizou (4 Aug 2013)

Well done everyone hope you all had a great experience 

I got round In 4.34, aim was sub 5 hours so really pleased with that. A sub 5 century has been a goal of mine for a few years now got close a couple of times but never quite made it until today 

Was in a ridiculously big group (probably about 300 riders) from about mile 4 to richmond park, was in the middle so was going about 26-27 mph with not much effort and freewheeling for alot of that! Highlight though was after the hill with about 10 to go, downhill then to the finish. Again huge group but bit harder to maintain position as riders were trying to set themselves up for the sprint  

Hardest bit was Leith Hill by a considerable margin, seemed to be really hot there too due to it being so enclosed.


----------



## RWright (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Pour your wife a very large glass of wine. The pros have just finished in 5:07. She did brilliant !


I think the pros did a different route but I could be wrong. I think I heard the commentator say something about the pros doing Leith Hill hill three times or something like that. It may have just been my imagination.


----------



## lozcs (4 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> Well done everyone hope you all had a great experience
> 
> I got round In 4.34, aim was sub 5 hours so really pleased with that. A sub 5 century has been a goal of mine for a few years now got close a couple of times but never quite made it until today
> 
> ...



Wow - amazing, well done!


----------



## Norry1 (4 Aug 2013)

Amazingly I managed 4hrs 49mins. I got in a chaingang and went well too fast at the start (av 22.3 at 40 miles). Got dropped and finished with a 20.6 mph av.

Great day, good organisation and friendly competitors - but it felt more like a race than a sportive to me.


----------



## Norry1 (4 Aug 2013)

........ not that this is a bad thing


----------



## Longshot (4 Aug 2013)

On my way back to the O2 now. Finished the ride in 7.30 inc stops, 7.01 ride time. Quite chuffed with that. Great event - thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

It was an amazing day to watch albeit from the TV and the fact you all did it is excellent. Really do think that Shaun needs to get some orders in for next year so we have a real Team CC complete with jerseys.

Hope you have all got your feet up and have a large glass of your choice in your hands


----------



## fabregas485 (4 Aug 2013)

The pro's did a 140mile race


----------



## SquareDaff (4 Aug 2013)

Managed it in 5:22. Had been targeting 5:30 so very happy with that. Paced myself well (unlike Nottingham) at the start and had loads left after a splash and slash at the last Hub. That last 27 miles flew by. Might do it again next year and, if I get in, start a little faster.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Managed it in 5:22. Had been targeting 5:30 so very happy with that. Paced myself well (unlike Nottingham) at the start and had loads left after a splash and slash at the last Hub. That last 27 miles flew by. Might do it again next year and, if I get in, start a little faster.


 

Well done


----------



## Leescfc79 (4 Aug 2013)

Well done everyone that took part, watched various bits today including the pro finish down the mall.


----------



## Maylian (4 Aug 2013)

I've got my spot for next year since I had to pull out last minute as I couldn't get the time off work 

Definitely jealous of people that got to do it and friends that did it, well done everyone. I instead had a quick 30km burst after work to try and help relieve some stress.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Pour your wife a very large glass of wine. The pros have just finished in 5:07. She did brilliant !



Just got back from taking her out to dinner. She don't drink, but boy can she eat!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Just got back from taking her out to dinner. She don't drink, but boy can she eat!


 

She must have burnt multi thousands of calories, you both earnt it, enjoy


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Maylian said:


> I've got my spot for next year since I had to pull out last minute as I couldn't get the time off work
> 
> Definitely jealous of people that got to do it and friends that did it, well done everyone. I instead had a quick 30km burst after work to try and help relieve some stress.


 

Get training, we will remember you are doing it you know


----------



## Stedman (4 Aug 2013)

Just looked at me time online and I got a 4h:44m time. I was just targeting a sub 5h time!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Stedman said:


> Just looked at me time online and I got a 4h:44m time. I was just targeting a sub 5h time!


 


blimey thats fab


----------



## benb (4 Aug 2013)

That was completely brilliant and amazing. A wonderful route, and the best fun I've ever had on the bike.

I would have been happy with anything under 7 hours. I did it in 6:15 which I am over the moon about.
Will write more thoughts about it tomorrow when my brain has stopped buzzing!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2013)

Just discovered that I did it in 7:15 including a catastrophinc puncture situation. 35 mph down Leith Hill and the tyer popped in a pot hole, change the tube, broke a tyre leaver, put the tyre back on pumped it with gas, it filed. Took all apart again put in my last spare, broke the other tyre leaver, pumped the gas, it worked. With 40 odd miles to go, I didn't want to be with out tubes or gas, so I stopped in a bike shop in Dorking and bought some more gear.

The atmosphere in Dorking with the public was brilliant.

My goal time now shot to pieces when I got to the top of BoxpeiceofpissHill, the village hall ladies were selling tea and cakes, so I stopped and had a cuppa, I just really needed it. So 7:15 ain't bad considering.

I was right at the from at the start, 3rows back on the first wave, how I wangled that I don't know.

You will never guess who passed me..go guess.....


































Nearly feckin everyone!


----------



## benb (4 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> Well done everyone hope you all had a great experience
> 
> I got round In 4.34, aim was sub 5 hours so really pleased with that. A sub 5 century has been a goal of mine for a few years now got close a couple of times but never quite made it until today
> 
> ...


 
Well done, that is a seriously quick time.


----------



## benb (4 Aug 2013)

Stedman said:


> Just looked at me time online and I got a 4h:44m time. I was just targeting a sub 5h time!


 

Have you got a link for the official times, I can't find it.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> Have you got a link for the official times, I can't find it.


 

http://results.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/2013/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Just discovered that I did it in 7:15 including a catastrophinc puncture situation. 35 mph down Leith Hill and the tyer popped in a pot hole, change the tube, broke a tyre leaver, put the tyre back on pumped it with gas, it filed. Took all apart again put in my last spare, broke the other tyre leaver, pumped the gas, it worked. With 40 odd miles to go, I didn't want to be with out tubes or gas, so I stopped in a bike shop in Dorking and bought some more gear.
> 
> The atmosphere in Dorking with the public was brilliant.
> 
> ...


EDIT: Oops, I just meant to like this post!


----------



## Snail Bait (4 Aug 2013)

Chuffed as anything. Managed 7hrs 48 when I was genuinely worried I might get swept up and made to short cut. I was close to tears as I turned off Whitehall onto the Mall. Clipper home was the perfect end to an unforgettable day.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2013)

Here is a link to some pics taken from my Go Pro, which incidentally fell off my bike and bounced 30 feet down Whitehall, I thought I was never going to see that again. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1044...ms/5908274372392314497?authkey=CPaPteGZz82fBg


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Chuffed as anything. Managed 7hrs 48 when I was genuinely worried I might get swept up and made to short cut. I was close to tears as I turned off Whitehall onto the Mall. Clipper home was the perfect end to an unforgettable day.


 

 excellent well done


----------



## Grayduff (4 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Just discovered that I did it in 7:15 including a catastrophinc puncture situation. 35 mph down Leith Hill and the tyer popped in a pot hole, change the tube, broke a tyre leaver, put the tyre back on pumped it with gas, it filed. Took all apart again put in my last spare, broke the other tyre leaver, pumped the gas, it worked. With 40 odd miles to go, I didn't want to be with out tubes or gas, so I stopped in a bike shop in Dorking and bought some more gear.
> 
> The atmosphere in Dorking with the public was brilliant.
> 
> ...


Not a bad lot us Dorkinian`s ....Was by the White Horse for few hours and watched and clapped you all and wished i was doing it myself..next year i will..


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2013)

BTW we got a great good bag and a really nice chunk medal at the end. Does any one know what the flippity blasty 'eck the prudential foil bag thing is for?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 27210
> 
> ...


 

Did you get that photo done by a group of charity supporters? If you did I stood right next to you,


----------



## fabregas485 (4 Aug 2013)

Well done everyone. 

The pictures from today are great to see


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

Excellent job all round, I'd say. 12th August for the next ballot apparently - I have no excuse next time.

A question for those who were at the tail of the ride early one: I was just by the exit from the Limehouse tunnel and while the tailenders were still coming through, a convoy of maybe 12 artics (mostly CEVA) came rolling past. Does anybody know what they were doing there? The security guys were more WTF than I was.


----------



## RhysB (4 Aug 2013)

Must have seen me then? Stedman






Finished in 4hrs 44 and 11 secs online says. Got in a fast group early on, tough last 7 mile or so, chanced it with a few mouthfuls of water passing the filling station, to then have my chain come off on a hill and struggled a bit catching groups and getting speed then.

Still, my first 100 and that time! I had thought 17.5 avg with drinks stop! 21.3!

...ceva artics probs the ones which transported the bags from start to finish?


----------



## benb (4 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> http://results.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/2013/


Cheers


----------



## philinmerthyr (4 Aug 2013)

I had an awesome day. Official time of 7:48. Riding time around 7:10. Beyond all expectations. Leith was challenging but box hill as a breeze.

I'll post some pics when I get home. Met a couple of CC people which was superb along the way. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## y2blade (4 Aug 2013)

Well done all that did this.

Watched a good bit of it on the Box today (BBC and Eurosport). 
Looked like a great run out.


----------



## SquareDaff (4 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> BTW we got a great good bag and a really nice chunk medal at the end. Does any one know what the flippity blasty 'eck the prudential foil bag thing is for?


Urine?


----------



## philinmerthyr (4 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Chuffed as anything. Managed 7hrs 48 when I was genuinely worried I might get swept up and made to short cut. I was close to tears as I turned off Whitehall onto the Mall. Clipper home was the perfect end to an unforgettable day.




I was 7:48 as well. I may have seen you at the finish.

edit: just realised, we probably started at different times. Oops


----------



## SWSteve (5 Aug 2013)

@CarlP howbig is the bag? If you can get in it it is so you dont get cold after fiishing


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

Will do a proper write up when I get home (still in premier inn for a second night) but had an amazing time, just as expected. Met @Phoenix Lincs and hubby day before and after race and had a plain awesome time. 

Won't go into here but only downer on the day was my garmin ran out of juice at Kingston (i had left brightness on max from a previous ride) so had to record last 15 miles on phone so will have incomplete HR and cadence data for the ride. 

Will also have to look how to combine multiple tcx or gpx together so I can have 1 complete ride. 

So annoyed bout that 

Anyway official time 6 hrs 31 mins 51 secs. Hoped for sub 8 hours so very happy. 

Btw @Longshot were you right at the front of our wave? Like right in front of the tape? On left side? Think I spotted you but couldn't get over to you and the rider built up too much of a gap going down the a12.


----------



## stevey (5 Aug 2013)

Awesome watched it on bbc how many were there really??, Big congrats to all that completed it will have to look at next year's event and how to get there as i dont drive , 

So wished i was there


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @CarlP howbig is the bag? If you can get in it it is so you dont get cold after fiishing



No, it's not that big. It looks like it for drinks, it has a drinks nozzle, but it is a very odd shape, amd has a big locking ring on it for hanging. Not a lot do use to cyclists I think.


----------



## aerobrain (5 Aug 2013)

Yeah its a collapsible drinks bottle


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Urine?



I don't think so, it's got a drinks nozzle.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> Yeah its a collapsible drinks bottle



It's a blumen odd shape.


----------



## Broadside (5 Aug 2013)

What a great event and very well organised once you actually got there, I got round in 5:45. 

We had booked one of the recommended car parks, it was a multi level served by a car lift so there was a massive queue and there was no way we could get parked and still ride. Shocking that they recommended it but there was abundant free on-street parking which is what we did in the end.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Awesome watched it on bbc how many were there really??, Big congrats to all that completed it will have to look at next year's event and how to get there as i dont drive ,
> 
> So wished i was there



Simples.

Day before race, Train from Birmingham to Marylebone with bike, ride 8miles to hotel near QEOP, dinne then bed. Next day, ride 100 miles to The Mall, collect medal, walk through the park to Hyde Park Corner, cycle 2.5 miles back to Marylebone station, train back to Brum.

Sorted-bosh-Tuesday.

No...no...don't thank me.


----------



## Snail Bait (5 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I was 7:48 as well. I may have seen you at the finish.
> 
> edit: just realised, we probably started at different times. Oops


I was looking out for you as I'd seen your picture. Saw lots of Bowel Cancer shirts but not you. I was in the Black Q batch but there were so many people. Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did. Now got to remember the ballot next week so I can try and knock some time off. Not doing too well on the stairs this morning but off to work with my medal and my collection tin in my hand. Oh, and a MASSIVE smile. 

We did it. Bloody well done us!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

I was looking out for @philinmerthyr too, I even caught up with bloke in Wimbledon and asked him if he was you, but it was a bloke called Paul.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> I was looking out for @philinmerthyr too, I even caught up with bloke in Wimbledon and asked him if he was you, but it was a bloke called Paul.



I was in one of the last waves so finished around 3:45. I spoke to a few CC people. Maybe next year


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I was in one of the last waves so finished around 3:45. I spoke to a few CC people. Maybe next year



How did you get on with the hills?


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> How did you get on with the hills?



Newlands was straight forward and I was disappointed with Box Hill. Got to the top and thought "is that it". 

Leith was more challenging. I was doing well (grinding up at 4mph) before a support van came through and made me stop in the steepest part. With so many walkers there as well I walked a bit in the middle but got back on and rode the top section. With fewer people I'm sure it would have been ok.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Newlands was straight forward and I was disappointed with Box Hill. Got to the top and thought "is that it".
> 
> Leith was more challenging. I was doing well (grinding up at 4mph) before a support van came through and made me stop in the steepest part. With so many walkers there as well I walked a bit in the middle but got back on and rode the top section. With fewer people I'm sure it would have been ok.



That's a bugger, what was going on with the van? I saw a few walkers up Leith, but I got up it ok, there were some really fit blokes really going for it, passing everyone on the right as I was going up.

On the way down I was having a great time, then I hit a pot hole and had a blow out. I was thoroughly and abject pi$$ ed off about that.

Box Hill is a bit " is that it" I agree.


----------



## Maylian (5 Aug 2013)

So are we doing a CC team next year, would be happy to meet up and do it with some of you guys.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2013)

I agree Box Hill wasn't much of a challenge - but it was nice to ride - I liked the alpine type switchbacks. Surface was great as well, have they just re-surfaced it?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I agree Box Hill wasn't much of a challenge - but it was nice to ride - I liked the alpine type switchbacks. Surface was great as well, have they just re-surfaced it?



The surface was great. They resurfaced it last year for the Olympic Road Race.


----------



## Speedball (5 Aug 2013)

Will try and post more later but absolutely loved it yesterday. Some of the descents were amazing, such a buzz.

Massive thanks to @Nomadski for all his great advice. Felt I always knew what was coming. Like others said, found Newlands & Box Hill ok but Leith Hill made the heart pound and thighs burn.

Was hoping to do sub 7 hours and my official time was 6:23 and my Strava was 6:06 and I didn't bother pausing it for my last drinks stop. So well pleased with the time considering didn't start riding till mid Feb.

Saw the aftermath of a couple of nasty looking crashes, the one at Leith Hill looked nasty. Hope all were ok!


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> what was going on with the van?



There were 2 support vans. After riding with his engine revving on my shoulder for 200 yds I gave up and stopped.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

Speedball said:


> Saw the aftermath of a couple of nasty looking crashes, the one at Leith Hill looked nasty. Hope all were ok!



I saw that at Leith too, the ambulance whizzed past when I was fixing the flat.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Aug 2013)

The photographs are now online. 

http://www3.marathon-photos.com/scr...RideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLAC3256&bib=3245


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> The photographs are now online.
> 
> http://www3.marathon-photos.com/scr...RideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLAC3256&bib=3245



Excellent.

Edit. They are not all up yet, so keep checking.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> It was great to meet Lesley at the Excel today
> 
> Lights going off. See you on the other side.
> 
> Good luck to everyone ob CC riding tomorrow.


 
Fab to meet you too - scrolling down the posts at min to see how everybody did x Expecting to be well chuffed for many of you


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Only downer on the day was my garmin ran out of juice at Kingston (i had left brightness on max from a previous ride) so had to record last 15 miles on phone so will have incomplete HR and cadence data for the ride.


Almost fell into that trap myself. My Garmin recorded the full route. They should have renamed it the London 99.28 (I presume the shorter distance was because I spent a lot of my time on the "wrong side of the road"). Vertical climb was 1538m (5040ft) according to my Garmin. Not had time to correct that figure but if it's accurate then where they got 3800ft from I'll never know.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2013)

Mine showed 4,459 ft of climbing. Distance showed as 99.9miles.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Mine showed 4,459 ft of climbing. Distance showed as 99.9miles.


 

You must have been pulling a wheelie up Leith Hill


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I was disappointed with Box Hill. Got to the top and thought "is that it".


. I thought the same thing....It looks impressive but that's about it. If I was to ride the route again I'd give it more beans on that climb....I was holding back slightly yesterday expecting a steeper climb just around the corner. Like others have said , the road surface was great though!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> . I thought the same thing....It looks impressive but that's about it. If I was to ride the route again I'd give it more beans on that climb....I was holding back slightly yesterday expecting a steeper climb just around the corner. Like others have said , the road surface was great though!!


 


OK OK so the hills in the South are pathetic i get it we are wimps


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Aug 2013)

Did see an older gentleman crash out at the top of Box Hill. He was taking on a gel, wobbled a little and was hit from the side by another rider.

That was one thing that did "p" me off a little about yesterdays ride. There are some very obnoxious riders. I was passed a few times by some fast moving packs who insisted on passing within 6 inches of my shoulders then swerving in front of my front wheel (and no, they weren't giving me a drafting opportunity) even when there was a full lanes worth of space at one side or the other.

This was probably the same type of person who insited in dumping their gel wrappersin the road. Got quite bad in the last 15 or so miles when they were handing them out by the side of the road. Unfortunately for us (cyclists as a whole) this was in the built up areas and isn't a good advert for cyclists!


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2013)

A mate and I headed to London to watch a bit of yesterday and had a great day. I've no access to faceboke (where my photos are stored) but if I remember I'll post some later.


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> OK OK so the hills in the South are pathetic i get it we are wimps


Its probably because I'd been hill training in the Pennines and Peaks. I'd read so much about Box Hill that I figured I'd better get loads of steep hill training in.  Fantastic view at the top though!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Aug 2013)

Well, it's the morning after the day before. Got my official timings off the website - 8hrs, 28mins, 22secs, which, considering I was seriously worried I wouldn't make the 9hr cut off and be either swept off or sent on a shortcut, I am pretty pleased with.

Have plugged my garmin in and uploaded to strava. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/72322953 - later edit, forgot to mention that I forgot to press start when we set off, and forgot to press stop at the finish, so it won't necessarily relate to anybody else's stats 

I met some fab people, good catch ups with @Nomadski and @philinmerthyr, but missed some of you others, even though I was looking out for you.

Pleased to say that I enjoyed it much more than I expected - made it up Newlands Corner AND Box Hill - and I know some of you 'pooh pooh' Box Hill as a 'is that it?' hill, but to me it was a mountain. Had to get off and push up Leith Hill (no surprise there) and also, disappointingly, the Wimbledon one after 90 miles. I thought I might make it up, but no power left. Never mind. I only bloomin' did it! 



By the time we got home (after 11pm) it was too late for an alcoholic celebration, so that will have to wait!

Well done everybody on your fabulous timings; you are all stars!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Aug 2013)

ps - the official photos are pretty good too


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Aug 2013)

Final comment - then I'd better get some work done - if anyone on here lost a really nice carbon pump, then it's halfway down the descent from Box Hill, middle of the left hand lane!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Did see an older gentleman crash out at the top of Box Hill. He was taking on a gel, wobbled a little and was hit from the side by another rider.
> 
> That was one thing that did "p" me off a little about yesterdays ride. There are some very obnoxious riders. I was passed a few times by some fast moving packs who insisted on passing within 6 inches of my shoulders then swerving in front of my front wheel (and no, they weren't giving me a drafting opportunity) even when there was a full lanes worth of space at one side or the other.
> 
> This was probably the same type of person who insited in dumping their gel wrappersin the road. Got quite bad in the last 15 or so miles when they were handing them out by the side of the road. Unfortunately for us (cyclists as a whole) this was in the built up areas and isn't a good advert for cyclists!


 

There were some very ill mannered riders yesterday, all of the above happened to me too, plus I was aware that at the feed stations there were some rude and greedy folk grabbing more than needed.

In the main though, most people were great, and there was a FAB atmosphere.


----------



## TimeyWimey (5 Aug 2013)

Aimed for 8hrs, did it in 6:39 which I'm kind of pleased with. That could have been cut down a fair bit as it included 1hr of stops due to some really bad cramps in my legs in the second 50 miles; I only planned/would have needed 15-20 mins of stops otherwise.-

Thought it was a great day, organisation seemed to be spot on and would do it all again today given the opportunity. Definitely looking to go again next year.


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2013)

Although I wasn't taking part, I went to the QEOP for the Classic race. I have to admit that the so called festival there was a bit of a let down, but then it is the first year. However, I got the opportunity to walk around the team cars and get quite close to the pro riders. At one point Sky were putting up their barriers and I was stuck inside them 

After that I went across to Green Park with the aim to see the finish but I had about 3 hours to kill which for me is a long time. After walking around to see what's there I just sat down and listened to the live bands they had and watched the race on the big screen until they started going up Box Hill. At which point I started to make my way down to The Mall

I got a place right by the barriers about 80 meters past the finish and then listened to the commentator for about 45 minutes and just saw the winner (just in case there's still someone who doesn't know the winner yet) cross the line and then saw the podium about 20 meters in the other direction. Although it was at a distance, I also saw Laura Trott.

I've got some photos of the pro race so if I get a chance i'll put them up. I videoed the finish though as I didn't fancy trying to take photos of riders sprinting at those speeds.

I must admit though, sitting in Green Park, I was blooming jealous of all the people who took part, so come the 12th August, I'll be entering the ballot for next year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Although I wasn't taking part, I went to the QEOP for the Classic race. I have to admit that the so called festival there was a bit of a let down, but then it is the first year. However, I got the opportunity to walk around the team cars and get quite close to the pro riders. At one point Sky were putting up their barriers and I was stuck inside them
> 
> After that I went across to Green Park with the aim to see the finish but I had about 3 hours to kill which for me is a long time. After walking around to see what's there I just sat down and listened to the live bands they had and watched the race on the big screen until they started going up Box Hill. At which point I started to make my way down to The Mall
> 
> ...


 


Sounds like Team CC will be huge in next years event.


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> In the main though, most people were great, and there was a FAB atmosphere.


I agree. Loved the whole atmosphere. The crowd support was fantastic. Just the minority of selfish idiots who were trying their best to spoil the day. In my eyes these aren't proper cyclists as they've lost sight of the fact its supposed to be fun!!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Pleased to say that I enjoyed it much more than I expected - made it up Newlands Corner AND Box Hill - and I know some of you 'pooh pooh' Box Hill as a 'is that it?' hill, but to me it was a mountain. Had to get off and push up Leith Hill (no surprise there) and also, disappointingly, the Wimbledon one after 90 miles. I thought I might make it up, but no power left. Never mind. I only bloomin' did it!


 

That little bugger almost caught me out, that was harder than I thought it was going to be. Normally it'd be no bother, but after 90 miles it was a cow.

How about the bit coming after though going down the hill into and through Putney? That was ACE.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

Here are some photos taken between 5am and 5.30am.

As you can see I was quite near the front in the very first wave too set off. Quite how I got there I have no idea.


----------



## NicciT (5 Aug 2013)

What an amazing day! I was hoping for a sub-8 hr finish and my official time was 6:42 so I'm over the moon.

I thought I'd climbed Leith Hill and shed a tear in happiness (ridiculously sh*te on hills) only to be told it was Newlands. Pure grit and determination then got me up Leith at 5mph. 

BTW What's with the salad cream in the goodie bag?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Here are some photos taken between 5am and 5.30am.
> 
> As you can see I was quite near the front in the very first wave too set off. Quite how I got there I have no idea.


 


Great photos and what memories for you all. I have to say the pelaton there looked the business.


----------



## Longshot (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Will do a proper write up when I get home (still in premier inn for a second night) but had an amazing time, just as expected. Met @Phoenix Lincs and hubby day before and after race and had a plain awesome time.
> 
> Won't go into here but only downer on the day was my garmin ran out of juice at Kingston (i had left brightness on max from a previous ride) so had to record last 15 miles on phone so will have incomplete HR and cadence data for the ride.
> 
> ...



I was in the black load so not me. I tried to look over into the blue zone at the start but couldn't see you. You passed me somewhere, given the times!

My official time was 7.21


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> What an amazing day! I was hoping for a sub-8 hr finish and my official time was 6:42 so I'm over the moon.
> 
> I thought I'd climbed Leith Hill and shed a tear in happiness (ridiculously sh*te on hills) only to be told it was Newlands. Pure grit and determination then got me up Leith at 5mph.
> 
> BTW What's with the salad cream in the goodie bag?


 
Yeah what is with that? Wierd.


----------



## raindog (5 Aug 2013)

Congratulations to everyone who completed the circuit. I would've loved to have been there.
Did any of you see Boris?
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/aug/04/ride-london-boris-johnson-cycling-event


----------



## Longshot (5 Aug 2013)

Oh and if anyone saw the crash victim on the floor on Coombe Hill just after Kingston Hospital, that was my mate who ended up with a broken collar bone. Gutted for you Dave.


----------



## zizou (5 Aug 2013)

In terms of elevation my garmin has a shade under 1200 metres from the olympic stadium so an extra 2 miles to the timed route.

I think it will vary depending on if the elevation is taken from a barometric sensor or from a satellite signal but in terms of how it felt in my legs (which isn't scientific obviously!) i'd say 1200 seems to be in the ballpark.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> Oh and if anyone saw the crash victim on the floor on Coombe Hill just after Kingston Hospital, that was my mate who ended up with a broken collar bone. Gutted for you Dave.


 

Poor fella, I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> What's with the salad cream in the goodie bag?


At least it wasn't chain lube ... 




(The goody bag after one event a few years ago contained sachets of lube which looked just like gels. Several energy-depleted riders gulped them down and ended up in hospital! )


----------



## goody (5 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Yeah what is with that? Wierd.


The salad cream was meant to be chamois cream but the person who ordered it thought chamois was french for salad.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> At least it wasn't chain lube ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ugh!


----------



## procel (5 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> Oh and if anyone saw the crash victim on the floor on Coombe Hill just after Kingston Hospital, that was my mate who ended up with a broken collar bone. Gutted for you Dave.


 
Hope he gets well soon. And the fella I saw in lying on the floor being put in a neck brace by paramedics on the Leith Hill descent.


----------



## procel (5 Aug 2013)

Well done to everyone. Especially to those who's it was 1st 100 or otherwise had problems.


----------



## Longshot (5 Aug 2013)

I'm also up for 'Team Cycle Chat' next year. Ballot entry will go in this month.


----------



## Nig mtb (5 Aug 2013)

Congrats to every one who did this it was a fantastic day. Hoped to get round under 8 hours my time; 6:24. Ride time from my Garmin 5:57 tried not to stop to long in the hubs.
Saw my mum, sister sister-in-law, friends as I came out from the Limehouse link tunnel and finally wife with more friends at the top of Newlands and they saved my from going in to the Hub by supplying me water at the top.


----------



## Longshot (5 Aug 2013)

Here's me with my medal!


----------



## Woo22 (5 Aug 2013)

Recovering at home after a well needed physio session!
I am still on a high after yesterday and just watching all the footage - mainly the professionals though so it would have been nice to have seen some additional coverage of us mere mortals on the ride.
The highs were the residents along the way who cheered us all on and thankfully no sign of all the idiots that were posting on various sites about throwing tacks on the road as we had apparently inconvenienced them so much... Also there was a town somewhere in Surrey that was absolutely packed with people and they provided such a great atmosphere. The marshalls were great and the start and end zones seemed really efficient considering the logistics involved. Staying at the Premier Inn near the start was a great move so I'd definitely recommend that in future.
Only a few lows or niggles. The main one was the amount of litter people were discarding - if you've got enough space to put a full gel packet then you can surely fit an empty one there! The water station after box hill was a bit shambolic and I wasted a lot of time there just trying to get some water. The 'food' on offer was a bit bizarre - bananas were great but think I also saw some digestives and crisps. I know I'm relatively new to this but I'm not sure either of these would effectively fuel us! Luckily I took nakd bars and some home made flapjacks which did the job.
Still laughing about the scratches on my arms that I acquired after toppling into a hedge up Leith Hill - slight wobble + cleats = never going to end well


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> Recovering at home after a well needed physio session!
> I am still on a high after yesterday and just watching all the footage - mainly the professionals though so it would have been nice to have seen some additional coverage of us mere mortals on the ride.


 
I agree it would have been nice to see more footage of proper cyclists.



> The highs were the residents along the way who cheered us all on and thankfully no sign of all the idiots that were posting on various sites about throwing tacks on the road as we had apparently inconvenienced them so much... Also there was a town somewhere in Surrey that was absolutely packed with people and they provided such a great atmosphere. The marshalls were great and the start and end zones seemed really efficient considering the logistics involved. Staying at the Premier Inn near the start was a great move so I'd definitely recommend that in future.


 
The town was probably Dorking, though Kingston was busy with well wishers too. I hadn't heard anything about tack throwing, I agree that the marshals were FAB. One looked after my bike whilst I was in the bike shop in Dorking getting some inner tubes. They all did a great job. [/QUOTE]


> Only a few lows or niggles. The main one was the amount of litter people were discarding - if you've got enough space to put a full gel packet then you can surely fit an empty one there! The water station after box hill was a bit shambolic and I wasted a lot of time there just trying to get some water. The 'food' on offer was a bit bizarre - bananas were great but think I also saw some digestives and crisps. I know I'm relatively new to this but I'm not sure either of these would effectively fuel us! Luckily I took nakd bars and some home made flapjacks which did the job.


 
Yup, its a problem, which hopefully they'll sort out in time.


> Still laughing about the scratches on my arms that I acquired after toppling into a hedge up Leith Hill - slight wobble + cleats = never going to end well


 

Whooops!


----------



## lozcs (5 Aug 2013)

love this picture from the weekend...

https://twitter.com/xemomimix/status/363736963481731072/photo/1


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> love this picture from the weekend...
> 
> https://twitter.com/xemomimix/status/363736963481731072/photo/1


 

Good fun photo, but I'm sure I have seen that before.


----------



## lozcs (5 Aug 2013)

I've uploaded some handlebar video to youtube - nothing exciting but nice if you wanted to get a feel of what it was like...

There might be some people on here I was randomly drafting.. ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/user/cyclevid


----------



## oldgreyandslow (5 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> I've uploaded some handlebar video to youtube - nothing exciting but nice if you wanted to get a feel of what it was like...
> 
> There might be some people on here I was randomly drafting.. ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/cyclevid


 
What time did you do it and finish at? Just wondering if you might have zipped past me


----------



## lozcs (5 Aug 2013)

Black M - feed time 07:14
Crossed finish at 13:23


----------



## Broadside (5 Aug 2013)

raindog said:


> Congratulations to everyone who completed the circuit. I would've loved to have been there.
> Did any of you see Boris?



Yes I saw him as there was a motorbike TV camera filming him but I didn't realise it until I saw what he was wearing on the news later! I did think it was weird that the rider actually seemed to slow down while the camera was in front, most other people would use it as a chance to showboat their sprinting prowess!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (5 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> Black M - feed time 07:14
> Crossed finish at 13:23


 
Bit later then, my start was earlier at 06:58, crossed the line around 12:30


----------



## jifdave (5 Aug 2013)

My fav photo of my mate going up box hill lol

http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scripts/photo.py?template=MPX2&event=Sports/CPUK/2013/Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100&bib=22263&photo=RLCP2132


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> My fav photo of my mate going up box hill lol
> 
> http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scripts/photo.py?template=MPX2&event=Sports/CPUK/2013/Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100&bib=22263&photo=RLCP2132


 

Was he getting Team Orders from the DS in the Support car?


----------



## jifdave (5 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Was he getting Team Orders from the DS in the Support car?


He cramped before the hill so I was at the top wondering where he was


----------



## zizou (5 Aug 2013)

i always look bloody awful in event photos 

One improvement i'd like to see for future years is some mobile mechanical support. At the Etape Caledonia this is provided by Mavic so there are a couple of the yellow skodas you see in the Tour de France plus a good few motorbikes too - this is in addition to having some mechanics at the feed stops.

(perhaps there was some of this i just didnt see it and fortunately did not need it either!)


----------



## procel (5 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> i always look bloody awful in event photos
> 
> One improvement i'd like to see for future years is some mobile mechanical support. At the Etape Caledonia this is provided by Mavic so there are a couple of the yellow skodas you see in the Tour de France plus a good few motorbikes too - this is in addition to having some mechanics at the feed stops.
> 
> (perhaps there was some of this i just didnt see it and fortunately did not need it either!)


 
The chap I passed pedalling through Headley with one foot because his other pedal had broken off could have done with that - I hope he managed to get to the hub in Leatherhead ok!


----------



## procel (5 Aug 2013)

Agree on those above who've commented on the brilliant crowds, particularly the one along Dorking High St


----------



## fabregas485 (5 Aug 2013)

I have registered with my local charity to find out more about next years race. I wish I knew about it long enough to get some training in for this year.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2013)

It would be good if everyone contacted the organisers and told them what worked well, and what could be improved. That way, 2014 will be even better.


----------



## Snail Bait (5 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> My fav photo of my mate going up box hill lol
> 
> http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scripts/photo.py?template=MPX2&event=Sports/CPUK/2013/Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100&bib=22263&photo=RLCP2132


Think I may have seen you on the Clipper home. The way they got the bikes on there was brilliant.


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> A mate and I headed to London to watch a bit of yesterday and had a great day. I've no access to faceboke (where my photos are stored) but if I remember I'll post some later.


My pics:
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjHj3yJ1


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Aug 2013)

I just noticed my maximum speed yesterday was almost 45 mph. 


I managed to get my bike on the tube from green park to the Excel. The downside was that I had to remove the wheels. In the end it may have been easier to ride than carry the frame and wheels. 

I've already spoken to my charity to ask for a place for next year. I'll enter the ballot but if I don't get in I'll take a charity place. Either way I'll be raising money for Beating Bowel Cancer again.


----------



## Peddling pixie (5 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Its probably because I'd been hill training in the Pennines and Peaks. I'd read so much about Box Hill that I figured I'd better get loads of steep hill training in.  Fantastic view at the top though!!


With, you read loads about box and leith hill was worried, trained on hard Cotswold hills so these hills tho challenging were totally do able done slow and focusing on your breathing, too many peeps trying to climb to fast v their fitness


----------



## Peddling pixie (5 Aug 2013)

raindog said:


> Congratulations to everyone who completed the circuit. I would've loved to have been there.
> Did any of you see Boris?
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/aug/04/ride-london-boris-johnson-cycling-event


My mate rode with Boris for 5 minutes, then he got a puncture!! Can you believe he rode 100 in chino shorts? Does he know something you chaps don't!!!


----------



## Snail Bait (5 Aug 2013)

By the way, if any of you are looking for a different challenge next year try the White Rose Classic from Ilkley. I did the medium route this year (84 miles) and it took me 9 hours including stops. My aim next year is to do the same route but not walk quite as many of the hills. The scenery was awesome, the food stops delicious and it was brutal but I still want to do it again. Don't think they've started registrations yet though.

http://www.ilkleycyclingclub.org.uk/index.php?page=White-Rose-Classic


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> My pics:
> http://flic.kr/s/aHsjHj3yJ1


 
I'm famous, I'm in one of your pics of the area where the teams were parked  I won't be able to get mine up until tomorrow night though.

I was also probably standing about 50 meters from you at the start if that. We even followed each other to the finish but I was a bit further down past the finish.


----------



## Peddling pixie (5 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> Recovering at home after a well needed physio session!
> I am still on a high after yesterday and just watching all the footage - mainly the professionals though so it would have been nice to have seen some additional coverage of us mere mortals on the ride.
> The highs were the residents along the way who cheered us all on and thankfully no sign of all the idiots that were posting on various sites about throwing tacks on the road as we had apparently inconvenienced them so much... Also there was a town somewhere in Surrey that was absolutely packed with people and they provided such a great atmosphere. The marshalls were great and the start and end zones seemed really efficient considering the logistics involved. Staying at the Premier Inn near the start was a great move so I'd definitely recommend that in future.
> Only a few lows or niggles. The main one was the amount of litter people were discarding - if you've got enough space to put a full gel packet then you can surely fit an empty one there! The water station after box hill was a bit shambolic and I wasted a lot of time there just trying to get some water. The 'food' on offer was a bit bizarre - bananas were great but think I also saw some digestives and crisps. I know I'm relatively new to this but I'm not sure either of these would effectively fuel us! Luckily I took nakd bars and some home made flapjacks which did the job.
> Still laughing about the scratches on my arms that I acquired after toppling into a hedge up Leith Hill - slight wobble + cleats = never going to end well


Funny on all counts, agree re food on offer, picnic anyone!! Not funny litter, but funny again re wobble, saw a few who managed to fall into the high verge on the left on leith hill, cleats!!!!!


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

@Speedball - I'm glad you found the info I provided of use. How was your own personal experiences of the hills etc versus my own?

Its funny reading a few comments about Box Hill. I said very early in this thread I felt it was very undeserving of its celebrity hill status for its difficulty (you know the response..."oooh, your doing Box Hill!") but its obvious why it has it (used by Olympics), and its a worthy hill in terms of its beauty, its the best looking climb out of all of them, going up AND at the top once you round that bend, although if you had taken a look at Newlands, that's pretty nice too.

Its taking an age to go through the posts and videos and pictures from everyone here, am slowly getting through it.

Im having a right headache at the moment as my garmin decided to drop at Kingston feeding station, so I switched to my strava phone. I have now got 2 GPX files which I thought I managed to merge, but Strava was telling me I had a max speed of 45 mph (my max looking at graphs was 38mph) and Garmin says 105mph! Need to fix.

Lesson learned, after night ride switch the damn brightness down, and properly charge the garmin before an event Ive waited a year for!! 

My photo on The Mall - http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scr...RideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLCQ4892&bib=2714

@Longshot - Sorry to hear about your mate, hope he recovers quick, such a shame so near the end. He come on the downward section of Coombe? Would have been going at some distance.

@procel - If that was the same guy I saw, it was pretty horrific. Right at the bottom of the fast swervy descent section of Leith, just as you rounded the last right hander? The guy had a few riders round him, he was on the floor, and was saying things but none of it made any sense, like he was in massive shock, or had some really serious head injury. Made you realise you have to take extra care when so many around you.

Have got loads of photos I need to collate, will try popping a few on here later.


----------



## procel (5 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> My mate rode with Boris for 5 minutes, then he got a puncture!! Can you believe he rode 100 in chino shorts? Does he know something you chaps don't!!!


 
I suspect, like everything else about Boris, they were carefully chosen for image management purposes while pretending not to be. I wouldn't be surprised to hear he was wearing 'proper' padding underneath.

Did anyone else pass the man near Kingston Hospital shouting 'Boris passed here two minutes ago - you can't let him beat you!' I suppose that was an exaggeration, but the motivational effect worked on me


----------



## procel (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> My photo on The Mall - http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scripts/photo.py?template=MPX2&event=Sports/CPUK/2013/Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLCQ4892&bib=2714


http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scr...RideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLCQ4892&bib=2714

Good to see those photos, isn't it, to realise it wasn't a dream?! The Richmond Park ones already seem like an age ago.




Nomadski said:


> @procel





Nomadski said:


> - If that was the same guy I saw, it was pretty horrific. Right at the bottom of the fast swervy descent section of Leith, just as you rounded the last right hander? The guy had a few riders round him, he was on the floor, and was saying things but none of it made any sense, like he was in massive shock, or had some really serious head injury. Made you realise you have to take extra care when so many around you.


http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scr...RideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLCQ4892&bib=2714

Y, that was the fellow. Fingers crossed for a quick and full recovery. Didn't see much of it, the paramedics were trying to move riders on quickly: rubbernecking not helpful. That descent was always going to be tricky - I warned a couple of people of it, who I got chatting to on the way up through Holmbury who said they hadn't done Leith Hill before. I don't know what the organisers could have done to make it safer though, there were quite a few 'Caution' signs up.


----------



## Peddling pixie (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @Speedball - I'm glad you found the info I provided of use. How was your own personal experiences of the hills etc versus my own?
> 
> Its funny reading a few comments about Box Hill. I said very early in this thread I felt it was very undeserving of its celebrity hill status for its difficulty (you know the response..."oooh, your doing Box Hill!") but its obvious why it has it (used by Olympics), and its a worthy hill in terms of its beauty, its the best looking climb out of all of them, going up AND at the top once you round that bend, although if you had taken a look at Newlands, that's pretty nice too.
> 
> ...



Hey, late joining your group, But some fab local info pre ride, really helped my mind on the day
Btw thoughts to the guys involved In incidents, it happens, happened to me last year, thankfully wearing helmet, still cycling! 
Your mall photo great as is mine!!!
So thoughts on ride 100
AWESOME EXPERIENCE. 
Seriously well organised, fantastic public support, my experience unlike some were constantly courteous cyclists, I never felt unsafe which given my history of wheel clip = KO I had reservations.
Route was fab, living in the Cotswolds I have never cycled more than 5 miles without some kind of climb, the first 40 miles on the flat was the best fun I have had on a bike!!!
Surrey hills challenging, but box hill my kind of hill, I like long and gradual
And well, the cycle thru Kingston with spectator overload, fab, the woman on Wimbledon hill telling us Boris had gone thru and we had to beat him!!!
THE MALL !!!!!! Nuff said tear in my eye!!!
So in front of PC aug 12, want to do it again!!!
And your guide re route and how much flat and marks out of ten for the hills and inclines helped get my head sorted, thanks


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

@Peddling pixie - great stuff, sounds like you had an amazing day like I did. Glad the info was useful!


----------



## Woo22 (5 Aug 2013)

Was everyone told that Boris was 5 mins in front of them by that lady?? Wondered how he managed to do pretty much the same time as me, having started about 30 mins earlier but was only just in front of me.

Very cheeky but it might have worked as I definitely tried to speed up a bit to catch him!


----------



## Spally (5 Aug 2013)

Passed boris and don't think he saw the funny side when I asked why he wasn't on a boris bike  great event great time had by me and smashed the time I had set myself. I got a few comments from other riders about my bike/clothing lol

http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scr...ideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLBB3171&bib=15235


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Passed boris and *don't think he saw the funny side when I asked why he wasn't on a boris bike*  great event great time had by me and smashed the time I had set myself. I got a few comments from other riders about my bike/clothing lol
> 
> http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scripts/photo.py?template=MPX2&event=Sports/CPUK/2013/Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLBB3171&bib=15235


 
Probably heard it about a thousand times......


----------



## Spally (5 Aug 2013)

Or we were half way up new lands hill and he looked cream crackered lol

Forgot to say Crowds around the route were fantastic and am sure they helped me up the pace once or twice


----------



## Speedball (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @Speedball - I'm glad you found the info I provided of use. How was your own personal experiences of the hills etc versus my own?
> 
> Its funny reading a few comments about Box Hill. I said very early in this thread I felt it was very undeserving of its celebrity hill status for its difficulty (you know the response..."oooh, your doing Box Hill!") but its obvious why it has it (used by Olympics), and its a worthy hill in terms of its beauty, its the best looking climb out of all of them, going up AND at the top once you round that bend, although if you had taken a look at Newlands, that's pretty nice too.



Found it really useful and would agree with your hill ratings. From Strava and your RL time, we seem to be about the same level so what you said related a lot to me so thanks you again.

Most useful thing for me was the knowledge of the hill at Wimbledon, that would have been a nasty surprise.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

Speedball said:


> Found it really useful and would agree with your hill ratings. From Strava and your RL time, we seem to be about the same level so what you said related a lot to me so thanks you again.
> 
> Most useful thing for me was the knowledge of the hill at Wimbledon, that would have been a nasty surprise.


 
Heh, really sly one snuck in at the end just when people were thinking the heavy work was behind them... Good thing there were a lot of people shouting encouragement from the sides. I had wobbly wheel on the hills syndrome at that point!


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Aug 2013)

Anyways Peter Sagan had a DNF he took a walk up Box....


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Anyways Peter Sagan had a DNF he took a walk up Box....


 
Huh? I havent watched the Pro race coverage yet, whats that all about?


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Huh? I havent watched the Pro race coverage yet, whats that all about?


Only picked it up from Twitter, someone said he was looking a bit rough on Leith, and box finished him https://twitter.com/lukemellor


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Only picked it up from Twitter, someone said he was looking a bit rough on Leith, and box finished him https://twitter.com/lukemellor


 
He should have read my course guide...


----------



## aerobrain (5 Aug 2013)

Well when I entered I thought "can I really do 100 miles", then after some training I thought sub 8 hours would be possible. Finished the race in 5h42m after buying the bike in Feb and starting training around March time so I'm pretty chuffed!!

As a heavy rider I found the hills challenging although Newlands and Box were just a case of finding a speed and going steady. Leith nearly had me, down to 4mph but had a little word to myself and said the only way I'm getting off my bike was in a heap and made it to the top :-) The Newlands descent was quite simply amazing!! Leith was good but the narrow, shady lanes with other riders around, coupled with me being a novice around other riders meant I was on the brakes a lot.

Other than conquering the hills, smashing my time expectations, riding on the Mall....... etc etc, the highlight was starting in a wave that included Lee Dixon, Laura Trott and Dani King, took my opportunity in the neutral zone to overtake them which put a smile on my face :-) The bigger smile came though when I came out of the tunnel near the start on my own, looking back and seeing the "peleton" bearing down on me, just made me feel like I was in the closing stages of Le Tour lol :-)

If there intention was to give the average Jo the feeling of being a pro rider for the day and achieving new goals then they passed the test 100%!!! Reminder set in the phone for the 2014 ballot and already set my target of 5h20m for when I next do it :-)

BUZZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longshot (5 Aug 2013)

@aerobrain - we must have started in the same load then. I never caught them up lol.

I'm really pleased with my official finishing photo - I don't have it yet as I'm waiting for them all to uploaded first but will post it in due course.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Passed boris and don't think he saw the funny side when I asked why he wasn't on a boris bike  great event great time had by me and smashed the time I had set myself. I got a few comments from other riders about my bike/clothing lol
> 
> http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scr...ideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLBB3171&bib=15235



I remember seeing you, we passed each other a couple of times, and I seem to recall someone cheering you on because your bliss jersey, I think up Wimbledon hill.


----------



## aerobrain (5 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> @aerobrain - we must have started in the same load then. I never caught them up lol.
> 
> I'm really pleased with my official finishing photo - I don't have it yet as I'm waiting for them all to uploaded first but will post it in due course.


 

I was black N (IIRC). I was literally in the second row of the pen, I was trembling as I thought with them being there we could have TV cameras on us and I hate clipping in with an audience, once I got the feet in first go though I knew the hills would be easy lol :-)

Who was the Irish commentator who started with us?? They mentioned his name and I heard him chatting to a guy about his bike but for the life of me I can't remember his name!! (I'm clearly desperate to name drop as much as I can!!! :-D )


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

@aerobrain - I was in Blue P and remember the (t)annoy guy calling out Lee Dixon as I was waiting, you must have been just before me. Great time for such a late starter, well done.


----------



## aerobrain (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @aerobrain - I was in Blue P and remember the (t)annoy guy calling out Lee Dixon as I was waiting, you must have been just before me. Great time for such a late starter, well done.


 

Cheers, training just fell into place and had no mishaps. Don't get me wrong I wasn't unfit to start and I did do spinning once a week, which I always forget is actually cycling lol :-)

Are you planning to do it again?


----------



## aerobrain (5 Aug 2013)

Oh, and as for (t)annoy man, I could have shot him, the amount of times he mentioned no one had spilled yet!!!!! :-)


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> Cheers, training just fell into place and had no mishaps. Don't get me wrong I wasn't unfit to start and I did do spinning once a week, which I always forget is actually cycling lol :-)
> 
> Are you planning to do it again?


 
Yesterday afternoon I was telling anyone who asked this I was putting my bike on Ebay today. Right at this moment in time Im erring towards HELL YEAH!


----------



## jonbrackenridge (5 Aug 2013)

Well done everyone who took part, I was sat on the Podium (work on the Elite race) had a laugh with a lot of you before you left not sure if anyone is on here who we spoke too. Keep looking to see if anyone took pics of the start podium but not seen any yet.


----------



## Spally (5 Aug 2013)

Seems like a few of us posting all started in the same group blue&black P 

Carl, glad you remember seeing me, I don't think I could recall anyone, was to focused on finishing lol
Really didn't do anywhere enough training, but over the moon with my time of 6.17. Bliss had groups of supporters on few of the hills and hearing them kept me going  rode the first 65 miles on my own, as my colleague had a later start time so we agreed he would catch up, which I thought would have been a lot sooner. So my outfit helped as plenty of cyclist started conversations because of it.

Must admit as well, the first hill at new lands and the last at Wimbledon caught me out, didn't know they were there lol but managed them both.


----------



## aerobrain (5 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Seems like a few of us posting all started in the same group blue&black P
> 
> Carl, glad you remember seeing me, I don't think I could recall anyone, was to focused on finishing lol
> Really didn't do anywhere enough training, but over the moon with my time of 6.17. Bliss had groups of supporters on few of the hills and hearing them kept me going  rode the first 65 miles on my own, as my colleague had a later start time so we agreed he would catch up, which I thought would have been a lot sooner. So my outfit helped as plenty of cyclist started conversations because of it.
> ...


 

Well done on your time :-)

Some of those last short hills were gits!! Just when you're thinking, cool, roll to the end someone kept picking the road up lol :-)


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

Could have done without that one at Wimbledon.

I have got hurty legs at the moment and I cant seem to stop eating today, I'm bloody starving!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Yesterday afternoon I was telling anyone who asked this I was putting my bike on Ebay today. Right at this moment in time Im erring towards HELL YEAH!



You will be amazing. Do it, do it, do it! X

I'll sponsor you xx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> Well when I entered I thought "can I really do 100 miles", then after some training I thought sub 8 hours would be possible. Finished the race in 5h42m after buying the bike in Feb and starting training around March time so I'm pretty chuffed!!
> 
> As a heavy rider I found the hills challenging although Newlands and Box were just a case of finding a speed and going steady. Leith nearly had me, down to 4mph but had a little word to myself and said the only way I'm getting off my bike was in a heap and made it to the top :-) The Newlands descent was quite simply amazing!! Leith was good but the narrow, shady lanes with other riders around, coupled with me being a novice around other riders meant I was on the brakes a lot.
> 
> ...


Great post, aero! That's all.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> That little bugger almost caught me out, that was harder than I thought it was going to be. Normally it'd be no bother, but after 90 miles it was a cow.
> 
> How about the bit coming after though going down the hill into and through Putney? That was ACE.



I knew about the hill as @Nomadski was amazing with his guide to the course, but I was still floored by it


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I knew about the hill as @Nomadski was amazing with his guide to the course, but I was still floored by it


 

I knew about it too thanks too @Nomadski, but looking at it on the profile, and knowing Wimbledon a little bit, I didn't think it would be all that hard. I reckon after 90 miles it took a bit of getting up. Bastid.


----------



## jifdave (5 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Think I may have seen you on the Clipper home. The way they got the bikes on there was brilliant.
> View attachment 27295


 
Yup twas me on the clipper. The extra tall fella that got on last. Which one were you?

I dont like any of my photos I look like harry henderson stole a childs bike.

Im hoping the camera man got my grimace on the mall, I was bluffing with a mate as we got to 500m said I had nothing left.... got finish line fever at 300m to go and kicked he couldnt get my wheel, and. with 100m to go I was gurning like a fool from the burn in my legs.

http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scr...RideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLBT6277&bib=5491


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Yesterday afternoon I was telling anyone who asked this I was putting my bike on Ebay today. Right at this moment in time Im erring towards HELL YEAH!



I think this is Steve Redgrave syndrome (if anyone sees me near a boat shoot me, 4 years later he was Olympic champion again)

I've already asked my charity for a place next year and I'm sure most of us will be back. The challenge next year is to be better than this year.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Aug 2013)

More photos are being posted on the marathon photos site all the time. I've got 21 so far. This one even shows me enjoying the ride up Box Hill 

This one is a thanks to @Nomadski for letting me know what was in store for us and motivating me to ride up hills.


----------



## aerobrain (5 Aug 2013)

Did they say there'll be videos as well?


----------



## Spally (5 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> Well done on your time :-)
> 
> Some of those last short hills were gits!! Just when you're thinking, cool, roll to the end someone kept picking the road up lol :-)



I was expecting closer to 8 seeing as I did nowhere near enough training, and stopped at 55miles for a fag break. Intention for next year, if I get in again, train more and give up the fags


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> More photos are being posted on the marathon photos site all the time. I've got 21 so far. This one even shows me enjoying the ride up Box Hill
> 
> This one is a thanks to @Nomadski for letting me know what was in store for us and motivating me to ride up hills.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome. Youve done so much work on hills this year I never doubted the course would pose you a problem, well done mate.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

Apparently next weeks episode of Cycle Show (Monday ITV4) will have a review of RideLondon. Hopefully the proper cyclists, not them guys with all the support cars...


----------



## zizou (5 Aug 2013)

Here is the run in to the finish from about 5km out


----------



## Snail Bait (5 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> Here is the run in to the finish from about 5km out



The downside of being so fast is that there were loads more bodies cheering us on by the time us slow coaches arrived.


----------



## Snail Bait (5 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> Yup twas me on the clipper. The extra tall fella that got on last. Which one were you?


Guide dogs shirt. One of the last on and got off at Canary Wharf.
Www.virginmoneygiving.com/cate


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> I've uploaded some handlebar video to youtube - nothing exciting but nice if you wanted to get a feel of what it was like...
> 
> There might be some people on here I was randomly drafting.. ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/cyclevid


 

That was fab seeing some of my daily commute in Putney completely traffic free. What a novelty.

Well done hope you are resting well.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Passed boris and don't think he saw the funny side when I asked why he wasn't on a boris bike  great event great time had by me and smashed the time I had set myself. I got a few comments from other riders about my bike/clothing lol
> 
> http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scripts/photo.py?template=MPX2&event=Sports/CPUK/2013/Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLBB3171&bib=15235


 


Hey thats the same colour as my bike. Love the matching top where's it from ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> Well when I entered I thought "can I really do 100 miles", then after some training I thought sub 8 hours would be possible. Finished the race in 5h42m after buying the bike in Feb and starting training around March time so I'm pretty chuffed!!
> 
> As a heavy rider I found the hills challenging although Newlands and Box were just a case of finding a speed and going steady. Leith nearly had me, down to 4mph but had a little word to myself and said the only way I'm getting off my bike was in a heap and made it to the top :-) The Newlands descent was quite simply amazing!! Leith was good but the narrow, shady lanes with other riders around, coupled with me being a novice around other riders meant I was on the brakes a lot.
> 
> ...


 


Thats a great story, well done it looked fab from the TV


----------



## SWSteve (5 Aug 2013)

I am incredibly jealous of you guys, and cannot wait to enter the ballot next week. (searches for how to enter ballot), the only question I have is do I need to have a charity to back me, or can I do it off my own back? If I get in I have a couple of charities I may raise money for, but do not want to feel attached to one if there's another that I would rather help, if you catch my drift


----------



## Kies (5 Aug 2013)

Having done 107 hilly miles earlier this year in a time of 7:17 I will be entering the ballot for next year. My target being a sub 6 hour ride.
Not sure I will do it in that time (at 48 years young ) but it is something to aim for.


----------



## benb (6 Aug 2013)

Still really buzzing about the whole experience.
A couple of decent pics of me: http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scr...eLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLBN1943&match=13321

What I particularly liked:
-blasting through the tunnels near the start
-the crowds cheering us on
-chatting to random people
-that Newlands Corner was a bit easier than I expected
-that I finished it!

What I didn't like:
-Leith Hill !
-a tiny minority of badly behaved riders overtaking dangerously
-the dropped gel packets everywhere

Can't wait for next year, really hope I get a place again.


----------



## Spally (6 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> Still really buzzing about the whole experience.
> A couple of decent pics of me: http://www2.marathon-photos.com/scr...eLondon-Surrey 100&photo=RLBN1943&match=13321
> 
> What I particularly liked:
> ...



Agreed with all the above. Like your last 2 dislikes, the rubbish wasn't good, all my empty packets went in my back pockets until the end.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I am incredibly jealous of you guys, and cannot wait to enter the ballot next week. (searches for how to enter ballot), the only question I have is do I need to have a charity to back me, or can I do it off my own back? If I get in I have a couple of charities I may raise money for, but do not want to feel attached to one if there's another that I would rather help, if you catch my drift


 
The way it worked first time out was you entered a ballot. If you got in, your in and you can do it for any charity you want, or just for a personal challenge. If you didn't get in through the ballot, you could choose any of the umpteen charities to ride for (they all have allocated places) or go for the ballot next year!


----------



## Spally (6 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I am incredibly jealous of you guys, and cannot wait to enter the ballot next week. (searches for how to enter ballot), the only question I have is do I need to have a charity to back me, or can I do it off my own back? If I get in I have a couple of charities I may raise money for, but do not want to feel attached to one if there's another that I would rather help, if you catch my drift


If you get in via the ballot you don't have to ride for a specific charity. If you don't get in via the ballot then there are specific charities that will have spaces available.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Agreed with all the above. Like your last 2 dislikes, the rubbish wasn't good, all my empty packets went in my back pockets until the end.


 
When they were handing out gels near the end I grabbed one, ate it, held on to it until I saw a bin, stopped and put it in the bin and went again. Yes I stopped in the last 3 miles to save some litter, cos that's how I roll! And I don' t like empty gels in my back pocket!

The main thing i didn't like, and its nothing the organisers could do really, was that 80k signed up for the event, only 20k places available, yet by 5pm Saturday (when registration closed) there were only 16.7k places accounted for.

So nearly 3.5k cyclists took a place and didn't show up, I'm sure there were a lot of legitimate reasons, but I'm sure there were a few who signed up and didn't bother committing to the event.

Apparently they are increasing next years allocation by 6k.


----------



## Spally (6 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hey thats the same colour as my bike. Love the matching top where's it from ?



This is a shirt for the charity I was riding for. Bliss they can be purchased here: http://www.bliss.org.uk/get-involved/shop/

Or I have a large here I was going to return as it was a little to big for me. If you want to donate to my page I will check I can send this to you


----------



## Spally (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> When they were handing out gels near the end I grabbed one, ate it, held on to it until I saw a bin, stopped and put it in the bin and went again. Yes I stopped in the last 3 miles to save some litter, cos that's how I roll! And I don' t like empty gels in my back pocket!
> 
> The main thing i didn't like, and its nothing the organisers could do really, was that 80k signed up for the event, only 20k places available, yet by 5pm Saturday (when registration closed) there were only 16.7k places accounted for.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of no shows


----------



## RWright (6 Aug 2013)

I found a Youtube clip like I had been hoping to see. Leith Hill from a spectator view. You may see yourself Great job by everyone! 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG_XwXHoK_Q


----------



## stu9000 (6 Aug 2013)

Still buzzing that I did the full course. Its amazing what can be done. 
Thanks for all the info. It really helped. 
Seeing my wife and kids at Raynes Park was a highlight. 
The lack of noise! just the wind and the thrum of the wheels eating miles. 
What an amazing experience.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> This is a shirt for the charity I was riding for. Bliss they can be purchased here: http://www.bliss.org.uk/get-involved/shop/
> 
> Or I have a large here I was going to return as it was a little to big for me. If you want to donate to my page I will check I can send this to you



Really great price for the tops. Think I may have to raid my piggy bank


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> The main thing i didn't like, and its nothing the organisers could do really, was that 80k signed up for the event, only 20k places available, yet by 5pm Saturday (when registration closed) there were only 16.7k places accounted for.
> 
> So nearly 3.5k cyclists took a place and didn't show up, I'm sure there were a lot of legitimate reasons, but I'm sure there were a few who signed up and didn't bother committing to the event....



I agree, my wife and I thought this too. We know three people that tried to get in on the ballot and did'nt. Three and a bit thousand people just not turning up is plain bad manners.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> I found a Youtube clip like I had been hoping to see. Leith Hill from a spectator view. You may see yourself Great job by everyone!
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG_XwXHoK_Q




Thanks for finding this video.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> I found a Youtube clip like I had been hoping to see. Leith Hill from a spectator view. You may see yourself Great job by everyone!
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG_XwXHoK_Q





His verbal descriptions aren't helping my enthusiasm for next year you know. Think i will just watch with the sound off.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Aug 2013)

Just checked the website, they've uploaded more pics and a short film clip featuring each of us. I've already paid for the pics but think I might get the DVD too. Need to do some sums then decide my order of spending - new top/DVD/other stuff (food? Nah, over-rated) 

Have a great day folks


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> His verbal descriptions aren't helping my enthusiasm for next year you know. Think i will just watch with the sound off.



Your right, his commentary whilst not annoying doesn't paint a pretty picture, but Leith hill, is not that bad, it DOES take some getting up, but If an old fat fool like me can get up it, almost anyone can. Those that walked didn't train enough.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Aug 2013)

Note to self! I really must concentrate on keeping my shoulders down where they should be, rather than up by my ears. No wonder they are tight after Sunday looking at the photos


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Your right, his commentary whilst not annoying doesn't paint a pretty picture, but Leith hill, is not that bad, it DOES take some getting up, but If an old fat fool like me can get up it, almost anyone can. Those that walked didn't train enough.


 


Just getting my lycra on now. The scare tactic has worked. Off to practice on some of my road humps before i go to work ( northern lingo for southern hills )


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Just checked the website, they've uploaded more pics and a short film clip featuring each of us. I've already paid for the pics but think I might get the DVD too. Need to do some sums then decide my order of spending - new top/DVD/other stuff (food? Nah, over-rated)
> 
> Have a great day folks


The video looks great. I just ordered mine. I pan to frame my medal with a photo as well so I may get the photo pack. After paying for the video I get an email saying they would send me a link once the video was ready. I hope it doesn't take too long


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Your right, his commentary whilst not annoying doesn't paint a pretty picture, but Leith hill, is not that bad, it DOES take some getting up, but If an old fat fool like me can get up it, almost anyone can. Those that walked didn't train enough.



Ouch! That told me. Better get out there and work on my quads! 

Sunny day here in flat Lincolnshire


----------



## benb (6 Aug 2013)

Oh massive kudos to the bloke I saw doing it on a fixed. Rather him than me!

Also saw someone on a Brompton.


----------



## Spally (6 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Really great price for the tops. Think I may have to raid my piggy bank


They are very good quality also


----------



## Spally (6 Aug 2013)

I d


CarlP said:


> Your right, his commentary whilst not annoying doesn't paint a pretty picture, but Leith hill, is not that bad, it DOES take some getting up, but If an old fat fool like me can get up it, almost anyone can. Those that walked didn't train enough.


i didn't, regret I bailed about 3/4 of the way up


----------



## jifdave (6 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Guide dogs shirt. One of the last on and got off at Canary Wharf.
> Www.virginmoneygiving.com/cate


Yes I recall you standing by the side enjoying the wind flowing through your hair.

Was odd riding down roads afterwards getting squeezed by busses and angry car drivers. 

Definitely doing it again


----------



## Woo22 (6 Aug 2013)

A full list of results here. Some strange split times with one person managing to average about 50mph for the first 24 miles! Some missing split times for one of the early finishers as well - not sure what happened there! At least you can work out where you finished.

http://rapidshare.com/files/1428453623/RideLondon-Surrey%20100%20Full%20Results.xls


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Ouch! That told me. Better get out there and work on my quads!
> 
> Sunny day here in flat Lincolnshire


 

No Offence. 102 miles takes some getting round, it could be some those folk were doing their first 100 miler.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> Oh massive kudos to the bloke I saw doing it on a fixed. Rather him than me!
> 
> Also saw someone on a Brompton.


 

Bloody Hell!

Next year I'll do it on Unicycle.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> I d
> i didn't, regret I bailed about 3/4 of the way up


 

Well, if its any consolation I had to walk some of the way down to find a safe spot out of the way to fix a flat.


----------



## Longshot (6 Aug 2013)

How interesting. No-one quite broke 4 hours - there's a target for next year!!


----------



## Snail Bait (6 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> Yes I recall you standing by the side enjoying the wind flowing through your hair.
> 
> Was odd riding down roads afterwards getting squeezed by busses and angry car drivers.
> 
> Definitely doing it again


Just enjoying the sun, the sense of achievement and the fact that I wasn't riding. I only live a mile and a half away but I even took a taxi from Woolwich Arsenal station! Couldn't face the idea that it was another hill home. I also have the reminder for the ballot in my calendar and just hope I get in. The low turn out (I know, sounds odd saying it but...) was really strange considering how many people I know who missed out. Even the charities have to bid for their allocation apparently. 

Day off today after running on adrenalin at work yesterday. Off to find a shoulder massage and a big breakfast. See you all next year I hope.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Have you seen that you can download a finisher certificate on the marathon-photos.com page. its at the top of "your race" page?

The videos look great, I didn't know there were going to be videos!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Have you seen that you can download a finisher certificate on the marathon-photos.com page. its at the top of "your race" page?
> 
> The videos look great, I didn't know there were going to be videos!


 


You are all famous now, recorded in history


----------



## Stedman (6 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Having done 107 hilly miles earlier this year in a time of 7:17 I will be entering the ballot for next year. My target being a sub 6 hour ride.
> Not sure I will do it in that time (at 48 years young ) but it is something to aim for.


I am 58 "years young" and I did it in 4h:44m so age should not be a barrier. I also suspect that there are some older riders than me who did it even quicker!


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Stedman said:


> I am 58 "years young" and I did it in 4h:44m so age should not be a barrier. I also suspect that there are some older riders than me who did it even quicker!


 

Blimey that was quick! Did you stop_ at all_?


----------



## zizou (6 Aug 2013)

With big events like this there is always a certain percentage of drop outs expected by the organisers - they will have planned the event around entry numbers minus 15% (or whatever it is).

Those that had entry were also allowed to switch it for next year up until the day before so that likely made the numbers missing greater. Also means it will be harder to get in via the ballot next year as so many thousand places are already allocated!


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Just ordered all my my photos and video..I'm a sucker for the marketing I know, I don't care.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> With big events like this there is always a certain percentage of drop outs expected by the organisers - they will have planned the event around entry numbers minus 15% (or whatever it is).
> 
> Those that had entry were also allowed to switch it for next year up until the day before so that likely made the numbers missing greater. Also means it will be harder to get in via the ballot next year as so many thousand places are already allocated!


 
I doubt it will be any harder, they are allocating an extra 6k places for next years event. So even taking into account all 3.5k riders doing it next year, there will still be an extra 2.5k places than this year, and they are still limiting the ballot to the first 80k who enter.

What I would imagine is the ballot limit being reached MUCH quicker this time, last year it was mid january before they hit the allocation, right until the end of the cut off point iirc.

Not sure about that video, just seems to be a static camera with a slight glimpse of me in the last 3 seconds of each clip lol.

Got the certificate now, and saved along with my pics.

@Phoenix Lincs - I'm going to order the full photo cd, so I have the original files, rather than download a digital pack where you get compressed images. I am also interested in making myself a little momento framed thingy with my medal, let me know what you buy to make it happen as I'm rubbish at that kind of hands on artsy thing!

@Stedman - amazing time, I was happy getting under 8 hours!

@Woo22 - Thanks for posting the excel thing, wonder why there are only 15,051 entries though? I finished 9,775th which I'm perfectly happy with!


----------



## Longshot (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @Phoenix Lincs - I'm going to order the full photo cd, so I have the original files, rather than download a digital pack where you get compressed images. I am also interested in making myself a little momento framed thingy with my medal, let me know what you buy to make it happen as I'm rubbish at that kind of hands on artsy thing!


 
Ditto - I'm going to do the same thing with a couple of photos, the certificate and medal.

One of the photos will be this one (I am going to buy the whole set):


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

@Longshot - If only my wheel didn't want to go left all the time! Best I could manage was a single fist pump, but it pretty much summed up how I felt...


----------



## Stedman (6 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Blimey that was quick! Did you stop_ at all_?


 
Yes, in front of Buckingham Palace for the photo with the medal!


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Will also have to look how to combine multiple tcx or gpx together so I can have 1 complete ride.


 
If you can get both uploaded to strava, they will join them for you.


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> I've uploaded some handlebar video to youtube - nothing exciting but nice if you wanted to get a feel of what it was like...
> 
> There might be some people on here I was randomly drafting.. ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/cyclevid


 

Just watched your first vid. Doesn't match my memories of and hour and a quarter earlier. Lot's of groups bunched up very tightly we had. Doing about 45-50km/h from the start. I quite like the more peaceful look. I went off way too fast joining in.

For example here's the group I was with at 25miles http://streaming.marathon-videos.co...n-Surrey 100/Timepoint2.mp4?start=313&end=331

Looking at that now it looks mental!


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Not sure about that video, just seems to be a static camera with a slight glimpse of me in the last 3 seconds of each clip lol.


When I did the Brighton Marathon they also used Marathon Photos and the preview videos weren't that long. I still brought the video and they were a bit longer and with an intro showing bits of Brighton and so on.

Obviously they may not have done the same for this even though.


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

I was aiming to beat my 6h25m PB.

First problem, no signage from our drop-off point to the QEOP. Got lost for a bit. Got there 15 minutes late.

I left at 6:03 and got into a really fast group. Hitting 45-50kph on the flat at points, but it seemed really easy to hang in the middle of such a group. Once we hit Newlands though I was off the back. I've got good power, but a crappy power to weight ratio due to being 15 stone 10.

Newlands wasn't so bad, decided to be cautious with my healing knee and make it to the Mall, so took the hills slow.

Leith hill was an absolute "Scunthorpe".SubString(1,4). Still I just took it easy and got over it.

I hit 81kph on the Leith descent! Serious fun.

Box hill was easy. I just sat down and watched both my knee, and hundreds of overtakers. I look like I'm taking it easy.






Cramp started to be an issue after Box Hill, with some of the rolling terrain kicking off some locking all over my legs. Kept drinking, massaged some pains out as I rode.

The hill in Wimbledon though I had to stop at the top of it. I couldn't turn the pedals anymore due to cramp. So close to the end. Stopped and climbed off, lot's of crowds on the outside of the corner attempting to encourage me to get back on.






I failed an Etape du Tour once due to cramp, never wanted to feel like that again. So I propped up my bike, found a handy bollard and hamstring stretched the cramp away. 5 minutes of that and I was ready to go again. Woo! Got a big cheer when I got back on.

I hated that final CS6 stretch down the Thames, just wanted it to be over at that time. The crowds approaching the Mall were very encouraging. The last couple of corners felt really rather moving with all the support we got, I was welling up.

Was very happy to see the line. Very happy.






Finshed in 5h13m.

New PB. Woo yay! Avg 31.5kph. Average HR was 160bpm.

Kudos me! http://app.strava.com/activities/72141162


----------



## aerobrain (6 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> I was aiming to beat my 6h25m PB.
> 
> First problem, no signage from our drop-off point to the QEOP. Got lost for a bit. Got there 15 minutes late.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent time!!! Even forgetting the fact of the cramps you had to deal with!!

I have to say I got a bit emotional at about mile 90, that was when I knew the 100 miles was totally in the bag and also that I was on for smashing my time target. After two poor efforts at marathons in the past (best was nearly an hour slower than my target) achieving this was a really big deal to me and I think that just caught up with me. First crack at a marathon was 2010 so in a way this was a 3-4 year journey I guess.


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

My new custom jersey arrived today! Now if I'd been wearing this people might have spotted me from round these parts.






And now for why this is not off topic...

If when someone get's together a CC team for next year's RideLondon100. Then I have a fantastic supplier of jerseys, and can help design them. Short sleeve jerseys are $29.99 only! For a one off custom print! Shorts and jersey combo for $49.99. That's US Dollars boys and girls! Shorts and jersey for 30 something of your hard earned British quids. Free delivery over $100. They wouldn't even all have to be on one order. Once the design is done you can share a link and everyone can order from it to their own addresses and pay themselves. Takes about 2 months all in, so needs to be sorted early.

Good quality shorts padding and mesh bibs. Full length zip, mesh side panels, and waist grippers on the jersey. All brilliant features for the price.


----------



## zizou (6 Aug 2013)

Loved this bit, such a good pace for such little effort!


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> Loved this bit, such a good pace for such little effort!


 
Great fun!


----------



## zizou (6 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> My new custom jersey arrived today! Now if I'd been wearing this people might have spotted me from round these parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Looks good, 2 months is a decent turn around too as my clubs kit is longer than that and considerably more expensive


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> Looks good, 2 months is a decent turn around too as my clubs kit is longer than that and considerably more expensive


 
Gotta love the Chinese.


----------



## aerobrain (6 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> Loved this bit, such a good pace for such little effort!




That bit was awesome!! Roads were perfect!!! Great start as it allowed you to warm up and get some confidence up without expending too much energy.

Anyone else had serious back to work blues this week?? If someone rang now and told me there'd been a mix up and we have to do it all again this weekend I'd be straight down there!!! :-)


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> Loved this bit, such a good pace for such little effort!



OT I upped the pace going through the tunnels in the Alps mainly because I didnt't want to be in them too long unlit, those look nice and bright.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (6 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> Oh massive kudos to the bloke I saw doing it on a fixed. Rather him than me!
> 
> Also saw someone on a Brompton.


I saw the lad on a fixed too, an all black bike iirc, I saw him before Newlands and had the same thoughts as you, he must have had legs of steel!



Woo22 said:


> A full list of results here. Some strange split times with one person managing to average about 50mph for the first 24 miles! Some missing split times for one of the early finishers as well - not sure what happened there! At least you can work out where you finished.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/1428453623/RideLondon-Surrey%20100%20Full%20Results.xlshttp://rapidshare.com/files/1428453623/RideLondon-Surrey 100 Full Results.xls


http://rapidshare.com/files/1428453623/RideLondon-Surrey 100 Full Results.xls

It doesn't show the Italian bloke in first place, I'm sure they said it was an Italian chap who was first home in the news section.

It looks like I finished in 4280th place so not too bad for an old bloke. When I get my photos from the marathon phots site I think I'll change my avatar.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Stedman said:


> Yes, in front of Buckingham Palace for the photo with the medal!


 

Funny.


----------



## zizou (6 Aug 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I saw the lad on a fixed too, an all black bike iirc, I saw him before Newlands and had the same thoughts as you, he must have had legs of steel!
> 
> 
> It doesn't show the Italian bloke in first place, I'm sure they said it was an Italian chap who was first home in the news section.
> ...


 
I think the Italian guy was first over the line but the fastest rider started in a later wave

Apparently someone did it on a BMX too, didnt see it myself just heard about it!


----------



## zizou (6 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> OT I upped the pace going through the tunnels in the Alps mainly because I didnt't want to be in them too long unlit, those look nice and bright.


 
Yeah the tunnels were bright enough, the descent of Leith Hill with the tree coverage was the darkest part of the day. Well apart from the ride to the start at 4.30am


----------



## kedab (6 Aug 2013)

finished it, loved it & learned 2 things...1: i need to train properly for going up hills, the turbo didn't prepare me. 2: even at 37 years old i still have very little fear of going stupidly fast down hills, in the language of my youth, i was 'bombing it' down every single one


----------



## kedab (6 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> I was aiming to beat my 6h25m PB.
> 
> First problem, no signage from our drop-off point to the QEOP. Got lost for a bit. Got there 15 minutes late.
> 
> ...


chapeau! i very, very nearly cramped in the back of my right thigh. can't remember where now but it was deffo after box hill and it was starting to worry me. pretty much just coasted a couple of miles while bashing and squeezing my leg...it worked but i bet i looked a bit odd to the supporters!


----------



## SquareDaff (6 Aug 2013)

I cramped up too - at about the 85 mile mark. Free wheeled for about 30 seconds, dropped the heel a couple of times and then put the bike in a lower gear and span it out! After about 1.5 miles I was right as rain and ready to go again.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

I got a weird cramping thing going near my shoulder and neck at Kingston!! Didnt last long fortunately.

Great hearing everyones ride stories, and photos and vids. keeps the memories flowing!!

@ian M Norman - Liking the idea of the shirts, especially as there isn't an official CC one anymore.

Ive posted my story in the beginners progress thread but may as well share it here too..

Haven't posted about RideLondon-Surrey 100 prior because, as I said in a previous post, I had a bit of a mare with the GPS info. Basically had a low battery warning at Box Hill with 30 miles still to go, and realised then my brightness was set to max (from an earlier night ride). With it turned right down managed another 15 odd miles or so before the Garmin packed in. The only fortunate thing about it was it packed in as I stopped at a feeding station in Kingston so I noticed it straight away.

The rest of the info is from my phone's Strava app, so the HR and Cadence info only goes to Kingston (I didn't really flatline!) but the info was there regarding time and speed.

So planned and hoped for a sub 8 hour time, ended with an official time of 6 hours 31 minutes, and Strava reports a moving time of 6 hrs 10 minutes. 15.4mph / 16.6mph averages. Extremely happy with the result, especially as I didnt quite find a good group to ride with (plenty of good people out, just not quite right speed for me) so did a lot of it on my todd, with the occasional sneaky drafting saddle sniffing moment when I could get away with it!

People who were online last night might have seen my ride appear and dissapear but that was me and Nigel trying to sort out the gpx lol. This is the final one!

http://app.strava.com/activities/72485576#

So day started very early (4.45am for me) and having some porridge I looked out of window to see the poor souls starting even earlier cycling on the empty roads towards their coloured start areas...







As the day got lighter, the cyclists kept coming!






Made my way down to the Blue waiting area and there were a few fellow cyclists about!












Getting ready to be loaded into Blue Wave P...







While in loading zone P I chatted for a while with a very nice lady wearing a Marmite style cycling top (cant remember what it was exactly but it was a play on Marmite ads), and had to endure a very recurring short script from a man mistakenly given a microphone. Boris had a 40 minute head start on our group apparently, no-one had fallen over yet at the start, Sally Gunnell, Matt Dawson and James Cracknell had all gone too, only heard this all a dozen times at least.....

Just after being released (like cattle, except cattle on bikes) from our loading pen we drifted slowly following the tape stewards towards the start podium where the (t)annoy guy was situated. Tried to see if I could spot anyone from CC via their pictures but didn't manage to. At this point (t)annoy guy had said nobody had (yet) fallen off their bikes at the start maybe 20-25 times? Arrgh! Ex Arsenal footballer Lee Dixon was in the Black Zone starting group to my right apparently.











Finally our wave was ready and waiting at the start podium. (t)annoy guy was in sight and almost certainly being given a few cold stares at this point by some of the cyclists...






And then a countdown from 10, and then we were off! This wasn't technically the start, that was 2 miles down the A12, but the system in place meant everyone was spread out, had time to find their speed and rhythm and also consider what the heck they had let themselves in for. Too early for spectators, even if they were allowed on the A12, as it was no one was except us! Yippee!

I must say with the quietness and solitude of those early miles, it almost felt like '28 days later'. On bikes. Very eerie.

Even as far as Richmond Park there was little in the way of crowds, bar the fantastic charity volunteers who must have busted their lungs as much as the riders on the day. At Kingston people began appearing, and the charities were out in force.

Stopped at Hampton Court Palace where the first Hub was, amazing how it was set out, very open and easy to get to the tables you wanted to get to.

From then onto the hills got into a much faster pace than I usually do, the crowds were starting to appear just before Weybridge, some early risers siting with cups of tea in their dressing gowns! Families were out, children eager for high fives and lots of signage for various loved ones. Like I predicted the wind was in our face AGAIN as we passed the Thames Water reservoirs. For the record, apart from this section the weather was PERFECT! A little cloudy but warm, not much wind (apart from there) dry..ah bliss!

Newlands Corner came and went, did a PB on it! Stopped at the hub at the top thinking it would be as easy to stop and go as Hampton Court.....oooooh no! Long line of cyclists one way, having to carry on till the end, then turn and follow the long line of cyclists back the way to get to some water... Spent 10 minutes, so toilet break!

Newlands Corner descent was amazing fun, had clear roads so used as much as I could safely, sweeping downhill left and right and left again. Brilliant.

From here on in the crowds were pretty consistent, all cheering and supporting everyone, balloons and signs, lots of clapping, a lot of fun.

And then we came to Leith Hill and it all got a little messy. It wasn't London To Brighton Ditchling Beacon bottlenecked, but it was pretty busy, and lots of cyclists stopping or walking. I got up 3/4 of the way before my front wheel touched another riders rear wheel when he came to a sudden stop, which _almost_ caused a clipless moment but multireleasecleats saved the day! Couldn't quite get started again so stopped and had a banana next to a nice resident sitting with her dog. She even took the empty skin from me to chuck in her bin so will pop a nice little message thru her letterbox next time I'm round there.

Completed the hill on the second go, got another PB and really went for it on the descent. Had a great time until a girl who had been switching in front and behind me shouted "watch out" and braked REALLY hard. Coming round the corner there was a really bad accident with a cyclist on the floor being helped by 4 other cyclists, he was conscious but was talking very incoherently, more like noises than words, seemed very serious.

Unperturbed I hit the rolling hills before Dorking, and recorded my top speed of 45mph at the very same place I had a scary 40mph wobbly moment some months ago, this time being able to use a nicer line round the bend meant I could really go for it!

Carried on thru to Dorking where the crowds were AMAZING! It was packed and everyone was making loads of noise.

Went up Box Hill at a canter, getting another PB.






Although I had felt fine till here, and Box Hill was straightforward, my legs got VERY heavy at the top, to the point where I was the slowest cyclist on that stretch, doing maybe 9 mph on the flattish part. Got a little concerned I had hit the wall suddenly. Ate another gel, and then met up with @themosquitoking, and my friends Tonia & her husband Matt, and my fried Keith who was diagnosed with brain cancer a few short months ago.

The way I was feeling at the time, the excitement, my Garmin telling me its battery was low (NOOOOOO!), the fact someone shouted Boris was only 5 minutes up the road, I don't know what it was but I didn't stop as long as intended, even forgot the photographs I was going to take, I stopped for maybe a minute then pushed on up the hill. Great seeing them, though all the way up the hill I felt guilty not stopping longer for their efforts.

They DID give me a massive lift though, I suddenly gained about 5 gears, my lethargy had gone. I bounded up the hill like a mountain goat (on a bike) and hit the hammer at the top and on the decline towards the big rise at Headley Heath, momentum for the win!

At some point between Leatherhead and Cobham I apparently went from being a minute behind to being in front of Boris (maybe coincided with the Mayors puncture) - Yes! Out of shape politician taken!






(BTW the guy behind me there was behind me in a couple of pics, think I was providing a free drafting service here!)

Really felt I was already on the home straight, knowing this route so well having done it many times, the rises before Esher proved no hassle, the downwards after Esher was great with no traffic lights to worry about.

At Kingston as I was about to tackle the hill there I got a bit of a shock as I heard a very loud "Damon!" coming from the road, then I saw @themosquitoking chilling out with his bike at a bus stop! He had made his way from Box Hill via other roads and met up again. Awesome!!

At the top, the feeding station, and saw my Garmin flash its last coursepoint before switching off. I had a few blond moments including leaving my saddle bag open as I was about to set off again, and nearly falling off while walking (!), was just annoyed about myself leaving the Garmin on full brightness!

Very FAST downhill towards Raynes Park, and then we hit Wimbledon which was absolutely packed with supporters and well wishers. Wimbledon had a street party going on with lots of local business offering free samples and services on the streets which helped get the numbers out. Good job to, because at 90 miles many cyclists would have gotten a shock of their ride. A nice 0.4 mile 5.3% average grade climb that for a good portion hits over 8%. Plenty of people to shout and cheer riders up it though.

From there to the finish it was a little surreal, lots of people, going through Putney, Chelsea, Kings Road, down Chelsea Embankment, Millbank and Whitehall. No cars, no buses, no lights, just cheers and swishing of tyres and gears changing. many were getting ready for a sprint, I just went as fast as my legs could take me, think I averaged 20mph in the last 9 miles, except for when I picked up a gel from a marshall and stopped to pop the packet in the bin.

Annoyed me a little, the amount of litter, especially when these gels were being handed out on the street, I know riders want the best time, but really? Backpockets?

Seeing Big Ben looming from the distance spurred me on, Westminster Abbey to my left, Westminster Palace to my right, ahead, Nelsons Column! I don't really remember much about the corner, just took it as quick as I could and went under the Arch onto The Mall where it was just a wall of noise, people banging on the boards, clapping charity balloons together...if I could bottle that moment, I would die a happy, happy man. I had to look out for my family and friends waiting with their banner so headed to the right side, slowed and saw them with some glee!!

Big hugs and kisses






then I went onto finish giving a little fistpump like a proper little rocker...on a bike.






And then it was over the line, my first century, the best ride of my life in every sense. Although if you had asked me after the race, the response was the bike was going on ebay Monday.

To Be Continued....


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

The medal is awesome, not some lightweight affair, this thing is pretty darn heavy!







A few shots from my family taken of random happy campers (on bikes)

































(BTW it appears to be quiet, but the side the photos were being taken are, it was 2 or 3 people deep all the way up).

Shuffled our way up to collect various bits like our drop off bags we'd left some hours earlier in Stratford...






Picked up my goody bag including such delights as SALAD CREAM and what I can only describe as a portable personal waste disposal system (tbf it could also be described as a collapsible water bottle which is what it is!). Packed my bike away in the TNT cardboard box, with no assistance whatsoever from TNT...And then off to the park for pic-a-nic and beer.
















Eventually headed over the Cancer Research reception where i had a much welcomed massage, a shower and met up with @Phoenix Lincs again, who had also done the course in spectacular style!

Had a much needed steak..






(Yes, Id forgotten to pack my normal shorts so still had to keep the bib on!)

And then a few cheeky beers, and went back to the hotel to look at my shiny precious.











So endeth the day. A very unique experience, something Ive built up to for a year, and it didn't disappoint. Would very much encourage everyone reading this to get on the ballot when it opens next week, limited to the first 80k applicants, 26k places available for next years event. Hopefully the TV coverage will actually cover the RideLondon 100 next year instead of focusing everything on the pros and the saturday events!

Now all that is needed is for me to unpack the TNT box and see what state the bike is in. Its here looking at me funny.

EDIT: I should add, I did forget the most important thing, have raised a ton of money for Cancer Research UK with a stack more to come as Ive just heard my company are donating half the charity money boxes they have been filling for a month to CRUK for me.

CRUK told me they have raised £100,000 before the days ride, and that doesn't include online or offline gift aid so it was a perfect day really!


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

I found if you waved empty gel packets questioningly at marshals in a can-I-throw-you-this-as-I-pass manner most signalled an affirmative. So I did a lot of throwing gel packets at marshals  I also nailed a couple of large bins at 20+ mph, perhaps I should take up basketball.

I found an empty packet stashes nicely betwixt frame and gear cable till you spot a target marshal.

Hopefully the organisers did a clear up. The Pro riders will have dropped litter without a doubt. Any locals know how good the clear-up was?


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> The medal is awesome, not some lightweight affair, this thing is pretty darn heavy!


 

I showed it to my six year old, she said excitedly, "You came second!!!"

LOL


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

BTW, look under the ribbon stopper attachment and there's a manufacturers URL. 

Turns out it's the people that make the medals for Le Tour! How cool is that!


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> BTW, look under the ribbon stopper attachment and there's a manufacturers URL.
> 
> Turns out it's the people that make the medals for Le Tour! How cool is that!


 
Ok this shoot just got real!


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

Also turns out it probably cost less than a quid each in 20,000 quantities.


----------



## Iain M Norman (6 Aug 2013)

On the jersey front. At those prices we could make a jersey just for the 2014 event. A souvenir.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> Also turns out it probably cost less than a quid each in 20,000 quantities.


 
Shush, its precious!


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski great right up and great photos, thanks for sharing, and thanks for all the hints tips pre-ride.

I am definatly doing it again next year.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> BTW, look under the ribbon stopper attachment and there's a manufacturers URL.
> 
> Turns out it's the people that make the medals for Le Tour! How cool is that!



Crikey! You must have bionic eyes, I can't read the URL even with two pairs of glasses! Care to share?


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

I hope all the CCers get thru the ballot, could have our own group of pelatons!!

Side Note: The bike is fine, a bit shook up but she'll pull through.


----------



## NicciT (6 Aug 2013)

I had such an amazing day and have been buzzing ever since but I turned up at work this morning and one of my colleagues/fellow riders started bitching that actually without stops I only beat him by 10 minutes!

You know what? I've trained bloody hard for this ride - and I beat him by 50 minutes! I did tell him that without stops I would have still beaten him by 10 minutes - but what a miserable git! Doesn't like beaten by a female - 10 years older. Very disappointing


----------



## katymac (6 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> I had such an amazing day and have been buzzing ever since but I turned up at work this morning and one of my colleagues/fellow riders started bitching that actually without stops I only beat him by 10 minutes!
> 
> *You know what? I've trained bloody hard for this ride - and I beat him by 50 minutes!*
> 
> This is what matters! Don't let your colleague's sour grapes attitude spoil your achievement. Congratulations to you and everyone else who finished.


----------



## Irishrich (6 Aug 2013)

Right, I've read the last 52 pages of this thread. Truly fascinating and inspiring in equal measure. How do I sign up for the ballot next year? I'll lug my bike over from Northern Ireland with the aim of wizzing around the streets of London. Would make a nice break with my wife and daughter so I'll give it a shot by entering the ballot. PS what's the gradient of Leigh Hill and length?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> I had such an amazing day and have been buzzing ever since but I turned up at work this morning and one of my colleagues/fellow riders started bitching that actually without stops I only beat him by 10 minutes!
> 
> You know what? I've trained bloody hard for this ride - and I beat him by 50 minutes! I did tell him that without stops I would have still beaten him by 10 minutes - but what a miserable git! Doesn't like beaten by a female - 10 years older. Very disappointing



You beat him fair n square, him tell him to man the feck up! 

My wife beat me by 90 minutes! She trained really hard, did a 100mile rides one day a week for 12 weeks plus more during the week, plus running. ( she did the marathon this year).

You did good, so tell him to pi$$ orf't


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

Irishrich said:


> Right, I've read the last 52 pages of this thread. Truly fascinating and inspiring in equal measure. How do I sign up for the ballot next year? I'll lug my bike over from Northern Ireland with the aim of wizzing around the streets of London. Would make a nice break with my wife and daughter so I'll give it a shot by entering the ballot. PS what's the gradient of Leigh Hill and length?




Go to the Prudential ride London site on Monday, when the ballot will be open to enter. You'll have a great time on the day.


----------



## zizou (6 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> I had such an amazing day and have been buzzing ever since but I turned up at work this morning and one of my colleagues/fellow riders started bitching that actually without stops I only beat him by 10 minutes!
> 
> You know what? I've trained bloody hard for this ride - and I beat him by 50 minutes! I did tell him that without stops I would have still beaten him by 10 minutes - but what a miserable git! Doesn't like beaten by a female - 10 years older. Very disappointing


 
Frankly you shouldnt feel disappointed with his attitude but instead you should take great pleasure in how much you beating his time is annoying him


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> I had such an amazing day and have been buzzing ever since but I turned up at work this morning and one of my colleagues/fellow riders started bitching that actually without stops I only beat him by 10 minutes!
> 
> You know what? I've trained bloody hard for this ride - and I beat him by 50 minutes! I did tell him that without stops I would have still beaten him by 10 minutes - but what a miserable git! Doesn't like beaten by a female - 10 years older. Very disappointing


 
You beat him by 50 minutes. You count the stops, because otherwise your gaining an unfair advantage over the person who didn't stop and refresh! The official timer is the only one that counts and that will tell your friend he was 50 minutes slower than you!

Yeah, like @CarlP said, quote Rule #5 to him.

And well done on a superb ride, the second fastest person overall was a woman. And she didn't stop once....



Irishrich said:


> Right, I've read the last 52 pages of this thread. Truly fascinating and inspiring in equal measure. How do I sign up for the ballot next year? I'll lug my bike over from Northern Ireland with the aim of wizzing around the streets of London. Would make a nice break with my wife and daughter so I'll give it a shot by entering the ballot. PS what's the gradient of Leigh Hill and length?


 
Its an event worth coming over for, I assure you!

Leith Hill climb northbound is around 1.4 miles @ 6.5%. The gradient doesnt really tell you the whole story as the beginning (up to 0.4 miles) sits under 5% or so for the most part, then goes on a rise / flat /rise / flat / rise kind of gradient hitting around 10% for the most part then a steep bit of 16% near the end. Unless you know whats to come, it can be a little bit of a mind bender as everytime you think your there, another bit comes at you. Its no Alps, but its by far the biggest challenge on this years route.

http://app.strava.com/activities/72485576#1426494799

And Peter Sagan quit after doing Leith Hill (3 times) lol.

Like @CarlP said - go HERE for ballot info for 2014.

Also, go here for a guaranteed place with a travel package, if that interests you - http://www.sportstravelinternational.com/STI/Home.html


----------



## aerobrain (6 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> I had such an amazing day and have been buzzing ever since but I turned up at work this morning and one of my colleagues/fellow riders started bitching that actually without stops I only beat him by 10 minutes!
> 
> You know what? I've trained bloody hard for this ride - and I beat him by 50 minutes! I did tell him that without stops I would have still beaten him by 10 minutes - but what a miserable git! Doesn't like beaten by a female - 10 years older. Very disappointing


 

My response would be "awwww bless, didn't you do well!!!" Then walk away with your finger and thumb in the shape of on L on your forehead :-)


----------



## NicciT (6 Aug 2013)

Haha thank you all - I feel so much better! Got plenty of ammunition for tomorrow


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> My response would be "awwww bless, didn't you do well!!!" Then walk away with your finger and thumb in the shape of on L on your forehead :-)



This my favourite response.


----------



## NicciT (6 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> This my favourite response.


Mine too I think


----------



## fabregas485 (6 Aug 2013)

I am going to sign up for 2014, but need to get some sort of training plan in place. Any ideas when the route is likely to be unveiled?


----------



## Goldcoast (6 Aug 2013)

Can you enter teams like in the L2B?


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I am going to sign up for 2014, but need to get some sort of training plan in place. Any ideas when the route is likely to be unveiled?


 
The rough route will be released April / May ish, the actual route will be released a week before the event!!

I'm sure they will do a few things differently next year so really who knows.



Goldcoast said:


> Can you enter teams like in the L2B?


 
Its a ballot so some of you will get in, some wont. 3 out of 4 applicants wont. Then there is the charity route with a minimum donation required, but that way your guaranteed a place. If I don't get in next years ballot I will not be doing it as I'm all out of gas for raising money, and everyone has been so generous this year would be hard to ask again.

Im hoping doing it this year will stand me in good stead, but not sure if it works like that in the Marathon...


----------



## Goldcoast (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Its a ballot so some of you will get in, some wont. 3 out of 4 applicants wont. Then there is the charity route with a minimum donation required, but that way your guaranteed a place. If I don't get in next years ballot I will not be doing it as I'm all out of gas for raising money, and everyone has been so generous this year would be hard to ask again.
> 
> Im hoping doing it this year will stand me in good stead, but not sure if it works like that in the Marathon...



That's a shame, will still give it a go just in case. 

I know exactly what you're saying about the charity route. I collected quite a bit when doing the l2b not sure I would like to be tied to a minimum donation amount.


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 Aug 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I am going to sign up for 2014, but need to get some sort of training plan in place. Any ideas when the route is likely to be unveiled?



It's likely to be the same route. If I can train to complete the ride anybody can. Good luck. I'll be doing all I can to be there again next year.


----------



## Spally (6 Aug 2013)

Nice write up there nomadski  I'm no good at that sort of thing. All I can say is thoroughly enjoyed the event. Will hold my hands up and admit I did not train enough, but the crowds along with the thought of my nephew/godson (bliss charity have,are helping him) kept me going especially for the last 10 or so miles. That little man has been through a lot more pain than I was feeling.


----------



## Longshot (6 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> Haha thank you all - I feel so much better! Got plenty of ammunition for tomorrow


 
Save your breath for someone worthwhile - he isn't! Well done you


----------



## Longshot (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I hope all the CCers get thru the ballot, could have our own group of pelatons!!


 
Yep, count me in!


----------



## Irishrich (6 Aug 2013)

> Nomadski said: ↑
> _I hope all the CCers get thru the ballot, could have our own group of pelatons!!_​


Could you imagine a group of around 100 ccers with matching kit along the route?? Epic!


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

Irishrich said:


> Could you imagine a group of around 100 ccers with matching kit along the route?? Epic!



Epic would indeed be the word. Those lucky enough to get thru the ballot should make it happen!

Especially with Ian M Norman able to sort some shirts out!


----------



## NicciT (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I hope all the CCers get thru the ballot, could have our own group of pelatons!!
> 
> Side Note: The bike is fine, a bit shook up but she'll pull through.


The sound of the peloton just about to overtake you will probably give me as many nightmares as Leith Hill - the power of a group of cyclists is incredible!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Epic would indeed be the word. Those lucky enough to get thru the ballot should make it happen!
> 
> Especially with Ian M Norman able to sort some shirts out!


 


Before anyone is to sort out a Cycle Chat shirt.
Please make sure you run this by Shaun first.


----------



## Irishrich (6 Aug 2013)

You've sold me on the idea. I'll just tell the wife it's a weekend in London and im bringing the bike incase I fancy a ride around in my spare time! Having the matching kit would not only be a part of your history but would likely be seen on tv, get entering the ballot!


----------



## Peddling pixie (6 Aug 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Its probably because I'd been hill training in the Pennines and Peaks. I'd read so much about Box Hill that I figured I'd better get loads of steep hill training in.  Fantastic view at the top though!!


Me too, Cotswolds hills training, box hill suddenly seemed completely doable!! Fab views


----------



## Peddling pixie (6 Aug 2013)

Woo22 said:


> Recovering at home after a well needed physio session!
> I am still on a high after yesterday and just watching all the footage - mainly the professionals though so it would have been nice to have seen some additional coverage of us mere mortals on the ride.
> The highs were the residents along the way who cheered us all on and thankfully no sign of all the idiots that were posting on various sites about throwing tacks on the road as we had apparently inconvenienced them so much... Also there was a town somewhere in Surrey that was absolutely packed with people and they provided such a great atmosphere. The marshalls were great and the start and end zones seemed really efficient considering the logistics involved. Staying at the Premier Inn near the start was a great move so I'd definitely recommend that in future.
> Only a few lows or niggles. The main one was the amount of litter people were discarding - if you've got enough space to put a full gel packet then you can surely fit an empty one there! The water station after box hill was a bit shambolic and I wasted a lot of time there just trying to get some water. The 'food' on offer was a bit bizarre - bananas were great but think I also saw some digestives and crisps. I know I'm relatively new to this but I'm not sure either of these would effectively fuel us! Luckily I took nakd bars and some home made flapjacks which did the job.
> Still laughing about the scratches on my arms that I acquired after toppling into a hedge up Leith Hill - slight wobble + cleats = never going to end well


Hey you were one of many I saw on leith, thankfully a high verge!!


----------



## Peddling pixie (6 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> More photos are being posted on the marathon photos site all the time. I've got 21 so far. This one even shows me enjoying the ride up Box Hill
> 
> This one is a thanks to @Nomadski for letting me know what was in store for us and motivating me to ride up hills.
> 
> ...


Brief hello if you remember close to the start.well done!!!


----------



## Peddling pixie (6 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Having done 107 hilly miles earlier this year in a time of 7:17 I will be entering the ballot for next year. My target being a sub 6 hour ride.
> Not sure I will do it in that time (at 48 years young ) but it is something to aim for.


Sub 6 hours totally doable, from a female 48 year old only been cycling18 months and I did 6.49,


----------



## Peddling pixie (6 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Agreed with all the above. Like your last 2 dislikes, the rubbish wasn't good, all my empty packets went in my back pockets until the end.


Plus TV coverage was focused on celebs and pros, what about the 20,000 cyclists, many raising money for charity, not a look in on TV


----------



## Peddling pixie (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> The medal is awesome, not some lightweight affair, this thing is pretty darn heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Medal is the biz, me and my mate raised loads for melingitis trust doing it next year for defo


----------



## Snail Bait (6 Aug 2013)

[quote="Nomadski, post: 

Its an event worth coming over for, I assure you!

Leith Hill climb northbound is around 1.4 miles @ 6.5%. The gradient doesnt really tell you the whole story as the beginning (up to 0.4 miles) sits under 5% or so for the most part, then goes on a rise / flat /rise / flat / rise kind of gradient hitting around 10% for the most part then a steep bit of 16% near the end. Unless you know whats to come, it can be a little bit of a mind bender as everytime you think your there, another bit comes at you. Its no Alps, but its by far the biggest challenge on this years route.
][/quote]
The main thing with any of the hills are where they are. The maximum I'd ridden on a sportive before was 84 miles. I'd mostly done 100 km so the hills on Sunday were at the point where my legs were saying "surely it's time to stop now .... please" but noooo Welcome to Leith Hill. I walked a section of it because I know I can't get out of my cleats when I'm tired and I was tired. They would all be totally doable on a normal pootle. That's why Wimbledon was such a bugger around the 90 mile mark. Normally you'd breeze up it. Good luck in the ballot everyone. No more charity stuff for me for a bit too.


----------



## benb (6 Aug 2013)

Regarding Box Hill.
It's not very challenging, but it is exceptionally pretty, with fantastic views, and is a pleasure to ride.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Before anyone is to sort out a Cycle Chat shirt.
> Please make sure you run this by Shaun first.


 
Im sure everyone is aware if anything was to get branded we would have to look at who to contact first.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Aug 2013)

Hi guys 
Downloaded my photo pack. Can anybody remember which hill had the swirly Tarmac paint on? I don't want to claim its me going up a certain hill (lump to some of you) beginning with B if it was Newlands Corner as they were the two I managed to get up. 

Took ages to download them all, as I decided I'd have the lot then choose my faves from them. No point in paying the full amount to only download one or two


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hi guys
> Downloaded my photo pack. Can anybody remember which hill had the swirly Tarmac paint on? I don't want to claim its me going up a certain hill (lump to some of you) beginning with B if it was Newlands Corner as they were the two I managed to get up.
> 
> Took ages to download them all, as I decided I'd have the lot then choose my faves from them. No point in paying the full amount to only download one or two



It was Box Hill.

Who's bloody idea was it to put a load of stupid paint on a perfectly lovely smooth bit of Tarmac. Muppets.


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> Brief hello if you remember close to the start.well done!!!



I remember. It was great to meet you even though it was brief. I had a great day. I hope the ride went well for you.


----------



## Iain M Norman (7 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Crikey! You must have bionic eyes, I can't read the URL even with two pairs of glasses! Care to share?


 

It says http://1000km.co.za old man. *cheeky grin*


----------



## Iain M Norman (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Before anyone is to sort out a Cycle Chat shirt.
> Please make sure you run this by Shaun first.


 

Righto :-)


----------



## Iain M Norman (7 Aug 2013)

If you want to start with other people then I'd recommend putting the same estimated time down.


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> If you want to start with other people then I'd recommend putting the same estimated time down.


Yes, definitely.


----------



## Norry1 (7 Aug 2013)

I can't get my Personal Video to run on the Photos page. Does it work for others?


----------



## aerobrain (7 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I can't get my Personal Video to run on the Photos page. Does it work for others?


 

Mine seems to work OK, I'm using Chrome browser and tried it in IE yesterday if that helps?!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I can't get my Personal Video to run on the Photos page. Does it work for others?



Yup, works for me.


----------



## Norry1 (7 Aug 2013)

ah, just me then 

Have to see if there is a contact us button or address


----------



## Iain M Norman (7 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> ah, just me then
> 
> Have to see if there is a contact us button or address


Well there's a chance that only *your* video is bust, unlikely, but unless we've tested yours and you've tested ours you can't say for sure.

Sorry Software Engineer brain engaged 

Here's my page: http://www.marathon-photos.com/scri...urrey 100&match=11138&camera=3843&lap=0#video

It's using flowplayer and doing HTML5 with a flash fallback. It's working in IE7 which is about the oldest anyone would bother with nowadays.


----------



## kedab (7 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski - I was right with you at the start in blue wave P - I've got some pics on my phone that have the exact same jersey's in...we may well have been stood next to each other...I was the little fella in the black and white 'sportful' kit riding the blue & white Giant...spurs tat' on my right calf (which I got abuse/banter/compliments about all day)  love your story, love your pics...well done fella


----------



## Woo22 (7 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> Hey you were one of many I saw on leith, thankfully a high verge!!


 Oops! I'd like to think it was a graceful tumble but I'm guessing maybe not...


----------



## Norry1 (7 Aug 2013)

Iain thanks. Your software engineering skills seemed to work. Your vid worked, so I tried mine again in IE instead of Chrome and it worked fine.  Will probably buy the whole package now


----------



## Iain M Norman (7 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Iain thanks. Your software engineering skills seemed to work. Your vid worked, so I tried mine again in IE instead of Chrome and it worked fine.  Will probably buy the whole package now


 
You might want to check that your Chrome is updated then. It used to have a bug that stopped some HTML5 videos playing. Working fine for me in Version 28.0.1500.95 m


----------



## Nig mtb (7 Aug 2013)

> little fella in the black and white 'sportful' kit riding the blue & white Giant...spurs tat' on my right calf


Kedab: I remember passing you just before my teams training ground, I let out a shout of come on you blues, made me chuckle anyway.............


----------



## Spally (7 Aug 2013)

Peddling pixie said:


> Plus TV coverage was focused on celebs and pros, what about the 20,000 cyclists, many raising money for charity, not a look in on TV


 the 2 main programmes on were defo focused to much on the celebs/pros. however i believe the red button during the day was showing more of the amateur riders, but i cannot confirm that as no one i know knew about it so didnt watch any of it.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> If you want to start with other people then I'd recommend putting the same estimated time down.


 

I think you can register as a team.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> the 2 main programmes on were defo focused to much on the celebs/pros. however i believe the red button during the day was showing more of the amateur riders, but i cannot confirm that as no one i know knew about it so didnt watch any of it.


 

No the red button was just concentrating on the pros. It was such a shame as to me it looked like the BBC just winged it. Personally as the first and biggest cycling event this country has ever known ( olympics aside) i think the coverage was shoddy and should have been available all day so we could see you all start etc. At one point the coverage stopped several hours in and then restarted at the very beginning. 

As much as i love to watch the pros, i don't think im alone in wishing we could have seen far more of you lot and the huge effort you were all putting in for some of those charities or just for a personal challenge. To me thats what it was all about.

Hope the BBC get their act into gear next year and get rid of that dreadful background noise from outside the commentary box.


----------



## Spally (7 Aug 2013)

thanks for clearing that up HW, i thought they were going to concentrate on the amateurs on the red button, so as you say, let's hope they sort it out for next year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> thanks for clearing that up HW, i thought they were going to concentrate on the amateurs on the red button, so as you say, let's hope they sort it out for next year.


 

Just hope the camera doesn't find me though as that won't be pleasant viewing . All your posts have encouraged me to sign on the line so to speak. My alarm is set.

On another note, i have ordered the Bliss top, thank you.


----------



## sleaver (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


>


Redhill is my local cycling club.


----------



## sleaver (7 Aug 2013)

When I went to see the Pro start on Sunday, I got to the QEOP at about 10:45 and what surprised me was that there were cyclists there with numbers on their bikes. So I can only guess that they had an early start, finished in a quick time and then got back to the park.

Anyway, here are a few of my photos from Sunday. I have got a couple of videos of the start and finish as well but I had a new camera and getting them off the memory card seems to be a bit of a challenge.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartleaveruk/sets/72157634958132887/


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> When I went to see the Pro start on Sunday, I got to the QEOP at about 10:45 and what surprised me was that there were cyclists there with numbers on their bikes. So I can only guess that they had an early start, finished in a quick time and then got back to the park.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few of my photos from Sunday. I have got a couple of videos of the start and finish as well but I had a new camera and getting them off the memory card seems to be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartleaveruk/sets/72157634958132887/


 


Some great photos there


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> When I went to see the Pro start on Sunday, I got to the QEOP at about 10:45 and what surprised me was that there were cyclists there with numbers on their bikes. So I can only guess that they had an early start, finished in a quick time and then got back to the park.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few of my photos from Sunday. I have got a couple of videos of the start and finish as well but I had a new camera and getting them off the memory card seems to be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartleaveruk/sets/72157634958132887/


 

Some nice pics there, thanks for posting.


----------



## zizou (7 Aug 2013)

More footage of amateurs would IMO make for quite dull TV. With the marathon it sort of works because the cameras can zoom in on particular runners and you can see them for a bit, on a bike they will just zoom past so it can be quite anonymous. The runners can also be interviewed while running along or by pausing for a few seconds. Would be difficult to do the same on a bike. Perhaps they could get around this by having a presenter do the event and have a camera bike follow them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> More footage of amateurs would IMO make for quite dull TV. With the marathon it sort of works because the cameras can zoom in on particular runners and you can see them for a bit, on a bike they will just zoom past so it can be quite anonymous. The runners can also be interviewed while running along or by pausing for a few seconds. Would be difficult to do the same on a bike. Perhaps they could get around this by having a presenter do the event and have a camera bike follow them.


 

Actually the camera footage was one of the few things they got right. The bike cam ( motorbike) got excellent close up footage of some of the bikes and riders. You actually got a good run down of one of the bike and could count the cogs virtually. Not that i would want that or need it for the others but some of the riders stopped and they could have been spoken to help get some of the atmosphere of the day.The BBC have got enough channels to do the coverage properly both pro and amateur.


----------



## aerobrain (7 Aug 2013)

I'd like to have seen more amateur footage definitely. But I guess to a certain extent the BBC played it safe covering the pro stuff as they knew there would be people interested in it and it's a bit more structured/predictable in terms of timings.

Hopefully now they've seen how the event unfolds they'll be able to arrange more coverage next year.


----------



## Spally (7 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just hope the camera doesn't find me though as that won't be pleasant viewing . All your posts have encouraged me to sign on the line so to speak. My alarm is set.
> 
> On another note, i have ordered the Bliss top, thank you.


 

lol  nice one, fingers crossed you get in, you will not regret it 

good to see another Bliss top out there, bit more awareness of the charity


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> the 2 main programmes on were defo focused to much on the celebs/pros. however i believe the red button during the day was showing more of the amateur riders, but i cannot confirm that as no one i know knew about it so didnt watch any of it.


 

And annoyingly you can't record from the red button channel, as I found out.


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Redhill is my local cycling club.


 
Hmm, those two make me want to join up!


----------



## Spally (7 Aug 2013)

another thing this ride has done is make me want to ride in groups on a regular basis, best i get my backside down to a local club now


----------



## Iain M Norman (7 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> And annoyingly you can't record from the red button channel, as I found out.


 
I recorded all of it on my V+ box. Was supposed to be from 9am to 6pm. Up until the pros started it was just other crap, some gold and some other nonsense. 3 or 4 hours I wound through to get to some cycling, and there never was anything much at all of the sportif.


----------



## Mackem (7 Aug 2013)

Did anyone here take one of the short cuts or know anyone who did? My interest has been sparked by a friend who started behind me, had a *very* leisurely 24 mile time then no time recorded at all for miles 45 and 55. And by Leatherhead he'd overtaken me and had a reasonably swift run in time for the last 30. You can imagine my scepticism listening to his description of suffering on the hills  I wasn't that far ahead of the Broom Wagon and I'd certainly have taken a short cut if it had been the difference between finishing and not - but I'm pretty sure I'd have been honest about it.


----------



## Iain M Norman (7 Aug 2013)

I told my brother about the "heavy finishers medal".

He said it was nice of them to have a special medal for heavy finishers.

*grins*

Git.


----------



## Spally (7 Aug 2013)

sorry but pmsl


----------



## Leodis (7 Aug 2013)

Was watching the ride but got pretty bored when the pro stuff and the has been celebs. Wanted to see the huffing and puffin of joe public


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

kedab said:


> @Nomadski - I was right with you at the start in blue wave P - I've got some pics on my phone that have the exact same jersey's in...we may well have been stood next to each other...I was the little fella in the black and white 'sportful' kit riding the blue & white Giant...spurs tat' on my right calf (which I got abuse/banter/compliments about all day)  love your story, love your pics...well done fella


 
Aaaah no way! Tbf in the mass of jerseys cant remember who was next to me or around me. Shame didnt catch you though, would have been great to have given it the high five!


----------



## Longshot (7 Aug 2013)

I saw people coming out of the shortcut after Box Hill and I wasn't near the broom wagon time so they gave the option quite early it seems.


----------



## aerobrain (7 Aug 2013)

I think the shortcut was signposted for the whole event in case people wanted to duck out. I remember seeing one of the blue signs with arrows on pointing the way. Freaked me out as I was worried I'd take a wrong turn lol :-)


----------



## Iain M Norman (7 Aug 2013)

Don't remember seeing any shortcut signs, but was through very early. Mall by 11am.

Left early you see.

Mind you had to get up early as hell.

They should have part of the QEOP as a camp site I think.


----------



## Mackem (7 Aug 2013)

I remember reading that the one at Abinger Hammer was an option from 12 and compulsory from some time later, but it was definitely open before 12 - think we passed it about 11:45. Never noticed anyone going into or coming out of any short cuts though. The key one I think was West Horsley to Leatherhead - that way you could cut out 25% of the course (and all the hills) and still finish on the Mall.


----------



## Nig mtb (7 Aug 2013)

Thinking about the amount of punctures, is that normal for a sportive and was there more as the roads were closed and people rode on the bits cars never sweep clean e.g.:hard shoulders in the early part of the course


----------



## Iain M Norman (7 Aug 2013)

Normally see loads, I saw two.


----------



## aerobrain (7 Aug 2013)

I saw a few people with bikes upturned etc but guessing with 15k cyclists it wasn't disproportionate, not that I have anything to compare it to so could just be talking out of my behind :-)


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2013)

I saw at least 2 people who had punctured within the first couple of miles. That sucks.
Probably saw about 6-10 in total.


----------



## procel (7 Aug 2013)

Mackem said:


> Did anyone here take one of the short cuts or know anyone who did? My interest has been sparked by a friend who started behind me, had a *very* leisurely 24 mile time then no time recorded at all for miles 45 and 55. And by Leatherhead he'd overtaken me and had a reasonably swift run in time for the last 30. You can imagine my scepticism listening to his description of suffering on the hills  I wasn't that far ahead of the Broom Wagon and I'd certainly have taken a short cut if it had been the difference between finishing and not - but I'm pretty sure I'd have been honest about it.



You could check your mate's time on the results page - it shows 86miles (or whatever) for people who took the shortcut. Though you might want to consider whether that sort of checking up is the sort of thing friends do, if he's embarrassed about it.


----------



## jifdave (7 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> I saw at least 2 people who had punctured within the first couple of miles. That sucks.
> Probably saw about 6-10 in total.


 
i saw 4 on route from o2 to start and around 15 during ride


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Aug 2013)

I've shared some of my pics with family and friends and everybody has mentioned the fact that I'm smiling in nearly all of them!


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Aug 2013)

My video arrived today. Have a look and let me know what you think. I think it's £15 well spent just to see me cresting Leith Hill and crossing the finish line on the Mall 

http://m.youtube.com/user/philinmerthyr?feature=guide#/watch?feature=plcp&v=HKA6DzN-DZo


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> I saw people coming out of the shortcut after Box Hill and I wasn't near the broom wagon time so they gave the option quite early it seems.



As I came off box hill there were loads streaming in from the left where the shortcut came from. I finished 75 minutes from the cut off so I'm sure they could have made it. I think it only reduced the route by 6 miles.

If you look at the results the total miles is shown so you can see who took a short cut. A few weeks ago I thought I would need the shortcut but it turned out ok.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> Normally see loads, I saw two.


 
I saw about ten, and I had two and a bloke came into the shop in Dorking with a broken spoke and another with spit tyre.


----------



## stevey (7 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> My video arrived today. Have a look and let me know what you think. I think it's £15 well spent just to see me cresting Leith Hill and crossing the finish line on the Mall
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/user/philinmerthyr?feature=guide#/watch?feature=plcp&v=HKA6DzN-DZo


 

Good vid Phil and bloody well done for completing it....


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> My video arrived today. Have a look and let me know what you think. I think it's £15 well spent just to see me cresting Leith Hill and crossing the finish line on the Mall
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/user/philinmerthyr?feature=guide#/watch?feature=plcp&v=HKA6DzN-DZo


 

The vid looks great, I'm looking forward to getting mine.

@philinmerthyr Chapeau to you, with all due respect your no lightweight are you? You did brilliant!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> My video arrived today. Have a look and let me know what you think. I think it's £15 well spent just to see me cresting Leith Hill and crossing the finish line on the Mall
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/user/philinmerthyr?feature=guide#/watch?feature=plcp&v=HKA6DzN-DZo


 
Think I saw you cross the finish line about 4 times! x


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Think I saw you cross the finish line about 4 times! x


 

He enjoyed it so much he went round four more times.


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Think I saw you cross the finish line about 4 times! x



I did 400 miles. Enjoyed the Mall so much I went around a few times


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> The vid looks great, I'm looking forward to getting mine.
> 
> @philinmerthyr Chapeau to you, with all due respect your no lightweight are you? You did brilliant!



At one point I was riding with a couple on a tandem. I recon there was more weight on my bike than on theirs. It took a lot of effort to get around. Not so much on the day, I just enjoyed that, but the 10 months and nearly 3,000 miles of riding in the Brecon Beacons and South Wales Valleys.

It was worth every bead of sweat


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> At one point I was riding with a couple on a tandem. I recon there was more weight on my bike than on theirs. It took a lot of effort to get around. Not so much on the day, I just enjoyed that, but the 10 months and nearly 3,000 miles of riding in the Brecon Beacons and South Wales Valleys.
> 
> It was worth every bead of sweat


 
Chapeau! I dream of taking the decision to cycle across the Severn and hit the Black Moutains (they were called this when I did Ten Tors training there, I think they're southern brecon beacons in reality). You're a braver man than I.


----------



## Norry1 (7 Aug 2013)

Phil, the vid is really good. I await mine 

I liked the couple holding hands as they crossed the line.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

I have just received all my photos, I'm very pleased with them, I look a twat, but the photos are good. I will get the video tomorrow.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> Thinking about the amount of punctures, is that normal for a sportive and was there more as the roads were closed and people rode on the bits cars never sweep clean e.g.:hard shoulders in the early part of the course


 
I don't really recall seeing that many punctures. I did see one on the A12, some poor lady being helped by mechanics prior to the startline (!) but not sure if it was a puncture.

I saw a lot more on the Wiggle New Forest Sportive, and there were a lot fewer participants.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I've shared some of my pics with family and friends and everybody has mentioned the fact that I'm smiling in nearly all of them!


 
That's the best way of cycling. You go faster if you smile.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> My video arrived today. Have a look and let me know what you think. I think it's £15 well spent just to see me cresting Leith Hill and crossing the finish line on the Mall
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/user/philinmerthyr?feature=guide#/watch?feature=plcp&v=HKA6DzN-DZo


 
Great video mate. I wasn't going to bother, but having seen yours am thinking why not, its quite a nice momento. Great ride as well, to think you crossed the line a full hour and 10 before the cut off way back in Wimbledon! Stormed it.

OT Anyone else thinking of making a framed thingy for their precious shiny things? Am thinking of retiring the CRUK shirt, putting in the medal, couple of photos, the finish certificate in some kind of frame....Im guessing a framer is who I need to speak to? Not good with this sort of thing.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> OT Anyone else thinking of making a framed thingy for their precious shiny things? Am thinking of retiring the CRUK shirt, putting in the medal, couple of photos, the finish certificate in some kind of frame....Im guessing a framer is who I need to speak to? Not good with this sort of thing.



Yeah, I'm gonna do it with a photo and the medal. A local picture framer will set it amd frame it for you. My local was already doing one when I went to see him the other day, t shirt, medal and photo in one frame.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

Sounds like you all had a fantastic time.
Might even enter the ballot myself.
Are helmet's mandatory does anyone know? If so, won't bother.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sounds like you all had a fantastic time.
> Might even enter the ballot myself.
> Are helmet's mandatory does anyone know? If so, won't bother.



Yep, no bone dome, no ride. Though I did see a girl riding with no helmet, someone asked where it was, she said it was in her panniers.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Yep, no bone dome, no ride. Though I did see a girl riding with no helmet, someone asked where it was, she said it was in her panniers.


 


cheers Carl.
Oh well. Will leave a place for someone else then.


----------



## Spally (7 Aug 2013)

Nig mtb said:


> Thinking about the amount of punctures, is that normal for a sportive and was there more as the roads were closed and people rode on the bits cars never sweep clean e.g.:hard shoulders in the early part of the course


I work near black friars underpass, so drove there to meet my work colleague so we could ride to the start together. Had my first puncture 30 seconds after leaving works car park, didn't even make the start!! Lol

Did see 1 fella (can't remember how far) but looked like his rear derailleur had snapped off! Poor fella


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> cheers Carl.
> Oh well. Will leave a place for someone else then.



Thats a shame, it's great ride.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sounds like you all had a fantastic time.
> Might even enter the ballot myself.
> Are helmet's mandatory does anyone know? If so, won't bother.


 
It be a shame to miss out on such a great day because of the helmet Ian? Do you dislike them so much?


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> I work near black friars underpass, so drove there to meet my work colleague so we could ride to the start together. Had my first puncture 30 seconds after leaving works car park, didn't even make the start!! Lol
> 
> Did see 1 fella (can't remember how far) but looked like his rear derailleur had snapped off! Poor fella



Just remembered, I saw a bloke at the top of box hill with a broken chain.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Just remembered, I saw a bloke at the top of box hill with a broken chain.


 
If he brought chain links with him shouldn't be a problem, that rear derailleur issue above mind...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> It be a shame to miss out on such a great day because of the helmet Ian? Do you dislike them so much?


 

Yep.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Thats a shame, it's great ride.


 

Oh well, I can live without doing it.


----------



## Spally (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Great video mate. I wasn't going to bother, but having seen yours am thinking why not, its quite a nice momento. Great ride as well, to think you crossed the line a full hour and 10 before the cut off way back in Wimbledon! Stormed it.
> 
> OT Anyone else thinking of making a framed thingy for their precious shiny things? Am thinking of retiring the CRUK shirt, putting in the medal, couple of photos, the finish certificate in some kind of frame....Im guessing a framer is who I need to speak to? Not good with this sort of thing.


Defo framing the medal along with the finishers certificate, I may add the charity shirt as well, as that also means a lot to me and the main reason I was doing the ride, can always buy another


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Defo framing the medal along with the finishers certificate, I may add the charity shirt as well, as that also means a lot to me and the main reason I was doing the ride, can always buy another


 
Sort of like retiring the shirt


----------



## BJH (7 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> [quote="Nomadski, post:
> 
> Its an event worth coming over for, I assure you!
> 
> ...


The main thing with any of the hills are where they are. The maximum I'd ridden on a sportive before was 84 miles. I'd mostly done 100 km so the hills on Sunday were at the point where my legs were saying "surely it's time to stop now .... please" but noooo Welcome to Leith Hill. I walked a section of it because I know I can't get out of my cleats when I'm tired and I was tired. They would all be totally doable on a normal pootle. That's why Wimbledon was such a bugger around the 90 mile mark. Normally you'd breeze up it. Good luck in the ballot everyone. No more charity stuff for me for a bit too.[/quote]

You just described my experience with Leith Hill too. Exactly the same, feeling it before although I thought it was longer than you suggest before turning the corner and seeing the welcome to the KOM Leith Hill. It got to my head when I saw a major rise and could see it do it again going forward so unclipped and you know it's going to be game over once you let that happen.
Same experience at Wimbledon, a guy on RCUK said its a blip but felt worse at 90. It's a bit bigger than a blip but that was a slow ride up for me as it was hurting everywhere.

All in all though, the best ride I have experienced and the hairs on the back of my neck were sticking up at the approach to Trafalgar Square. Support incredible all the way around.

Only noticed 2 sad moaners complaining about he ride, most residents were really good about it and seemed up for the party.


----------



## Spally (7 Aug 2013)

Most people most probably won't understand why I have the shirt there, but I will


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

BJH said:


> You just described my experience with Leith Hill too. Exactly the same, feeling it before although I thought it was longer than you suggest before turning the corner and seeing the welcome to the KOM Leith Hill. It got to my head when I saw a major rise and could see it do it again going forward so unclipped and you know it's going to be game over once you let that happen.
> Same experience at Wimbledon, a guy on RCUK said its a blip but felt worse at 90. It's a bit bigger than a blip but that was a slow ride up for me as it was hurting everywhere.
> 
> All in all though, the best ride I have experienced and the hairs on the back of my neck were sticking up at the approach to Trafalgar Square. Support incredible all the way around.
> ...


 
The course was well designed I thought to give you the right challenge at the right time.

Its interesting to hear the French winner of the Classic say it was a more difficult route than when he did the Olympics the year before. I know they did Leith Hill 3 times (plus a little bit of a longer loop there) making it 40 miles more than us, but it puts into perspective at least what a decent challenge it was to the mortals among us, and why we should be dead proud of our finishing time, whatever that was.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

Did anyone see anything that made them laugh on the ride.

I saw two very young children sitting on chairs in thier driveway near Hampton Court still wearing thier pyjamas cheering riders on, a bit further up the same road a woman wrapped up in a big white towline dressing gown with a mug of tea.

Then at Newlands Corner a bloke hung his bike up next to mine, got out a packet of ciggies and lit one up!


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Did anyone see anything that made them laugh on the ride.
> 
> I saw two very young children sitting on chairs in thier driveway near Hampton Court still wearing thier pyjamas cheering riders on, a bit further up the same road a woman wrapped up in a big white towline dressing gown with a mug of tea.
> 
> Then at Newlands Corner a bloke hung his bike up next to mine, got out a packet of ciggies and lit one up!


 
I saw the obligatory 'guy dressed as a squirrel' early on near Tower Hill, then the Leith Hill residents shouting "not far to go" and someone shouting back "you lot have been saying that for half a mile!"

Fortunately didn't hear any moaning minnies, just a mass of very supportive locals all the way along that seemed to be enjoying an unusual day.

A very strange guy was randomly singing out little lines from different songs going up Newlands Corner, I think he was showing off he had the lungs or something, I made it my mission to beat him up the hill, which I did.


----------



## Spally (7 Aug 2013)

I was around you at that time then, unless someone else shouted the same thing back at a different time lol. I did hear the odd laugh or " is he really stopping for a fag" as I stopped on the verge just before newlands, I think, to text the other half to tell her I was around halfway


----------



## Snail Bait (7 Aug 2013)

Just sorted the times high to low. Only 1200ish slower than me. I am definitely doing better than that next year. Wish I could sort by age too but I fear I'm just grasping at straws and have to admit you get out what you put in and using a scooter to get to work might have been where I went wrong in my training regime.


----------



## Longshot (7 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Just sorted the times high to low. Only 1200ish slower than me. I am definitely doing better than that next year. Wish I could sort by age too but I fear I'm just grasping at straws and have to admit you get out what you put in and using a scooter to get to work might have been where I went wrong in my training regime.



But you DID it! There's no time engraved on your medal!


----------



## Longshot (8 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> IA very strange guy was randomly singing out little lines from different songs going up Newlands Corner, I think he was showing off he had the lungs or something, I made it my mission to beat him up the hill, which I did.


 

Was that an older guy? If so, he passed me on the way up Newlands as well.


----------



## Norry1 (8 Aug 2013)

Got my pics through yesterday - here are a few.
























Not had my video through yet.


----------



## Woo22 (8 Aug 2013)

Wiggle currently have 10% off all RideLondon merchandise. Pretty sure they will discount it more in due course, but it tempted me enought to buy a jersey. Yep I want to gloat that I did it!


----------



## Nomadski (8 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> Was that an older guy? If so, he passed me on the way up Newlands as well.


 
Id say mid to late 30's.


----------



## Norry1 (8 Aug 2013)

I've put a brief write-up on my Blog if anyone is interested.

http://norryscyclingstuff.weebly.com/blog.html


----------



## Nomadski (8 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I've put a brief write-up on my Blog if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://norryscyclingstuff.weebly.com/blog.html


 
Its a great blog that, recommended read to anyone!


----------



## BJH (8 Aug 2013)

how do you get the full results download to see your overall position, I can't see that option on the site???


----------



## Nig mtb (8 Aug 2013)

Where are the certificates that we can print out 


> how do you get the full results download to see your overall position, I can't see that option on the site???


There is a list on bike radar


----------



## Nig mtb (8 Aug 2013)

Found it!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I've put a brief write-up on my Blog if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://norryscyclingstuff.weebly.com/blog.html


 

Nice read.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I saw the obligatory 'guy dressed as a squirrel' early on near Tower Hill, then the Leith Hill residents shouting "not far to go" and someone shouting back "you lot have been saying that for half a mile!"
> 
> Fortunately didn't hear any moaning minnies, just a mass of very supportive locals all the way along that seemed to be enjoying an unusual day.
> 
> A very strange guy was randomly singing out little lines from different songs going up Newlands Corner, I think he was showing off he had the lungs or something, I made it my mission to beat him up the hill, which I did.


 

Did he sing " Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz, my friends all drive Porches won't you make amends..."


----------



## Spally (8 Aug 2013)

By the way has anybody been able to get onto the ridelondon page on Facebook? I can't via the email link I received today and cannot fin it by searching on fb.


----------



## Snail Bait (8 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> By the way has anybody been able to get onto the ridelondon page on Facebook? I can't via the email link I received today and cannot fin it by searching on fb.


https://www.facebook.com/RideLondon?ref=stream


----------



## Snail Bait (8 Aug 2013)

If you are interested the London Bikeathon is offering 25% off entry. Similar route to Sunday on 15 September for Lymphoma
http://leukaemialymphomaresearch.org.uk/londonbikeathon
I'm doing it for my Mum. Just making a personal donation so no more chugging my work colleagues.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> If you are interested the London Bikeathon is offering 25% off entry. Similar route to Sunday on 15 September for Lymphoma
> http://leukaemialymphomaresearch.org.uk/londonbikeathon
> I'm doing it for my Mum. Just making a personal donation so no more chugging my work colleagues.


 

Good luck with it, I cant do it I shall be France with my wife and mistress. Her name is Madone, not the wife, the mistress.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2013)

Did anyone see the bloke holding a piece of cardboard with the words " Pain is weakness leaving the body" scrawled on it with black marker pen?


----------



## Spally (8 Aug 2013)

Cheers SB god knows why it didn't work before!


----------



## Spally (8 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Did anyone see the bloke holding a piece of cardboard with the words " Pain is weakness leaving the body" scrawled on it with black marker pen?


Yep made me laugh


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Yep made me laugh


 

Me too! Can you remember where he was?


----------



## Snail Bait (8 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Good luck with it, I cant do it I shall be France with my wife and mistress. Her name is Madone, not the wife, the mistress.


And to the who say getting into cycling is a cheaper mid-life crisis than getting a mistress haven't met Madmoiselle Madone and her temptress mates have they? So glad I'm a girl and not into any of that s**t.


----------



## aerobrain (8 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Me too! Can you remember where he was?



Wasn't it on Leith?!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> And to the who say getting into cycling is a cheaper mid-life crisis than getting a mistress haven't met Madmoiselle Madone and her temptress mates have they? So glad I'm a girl and not into any of that s**t.


 

I would like to add that my wife has a younger beau to keep her happy who's name is also Madone. Weird huh?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2013)

aerobrain said:


> Wasn't it on Leith?!


 

Don't think so, I thought it was on Coombe Lane out of Kingston. Its driving me and the Mrs nuts.


----------



## aerobrain (8 Aug 2013)

I certainly won't argue, think my mind just melded pain and Leith together :-)


----------



## Norry1 (8 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Did anyone see the bloke holding a piece of cardboard with the words " Pain is weakness leaving the body" scrawled on it with black marker pen?


 


Yep. Not sure what motivated him to do it - but it made me laugh and dig a bit deeper!


----------



## Spally (8 Aug 2013)

It wasn't leith. He was on the left side on a more gradual but longer stretch. Kingston does ring a bell but I cannot say for 100% it was there


----------



## Spally (8 Aug 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> If you are interested the London Bikeathon is offering 25% off entry. Similar route to Sunday on 15 September for Lymphoma
> http://leukaemialymphomaresearch.org.uk/londonbikeathon
> I'm doing it for my Mum. Just making a personal donation so no more chugging my work colleagues.


It certainly is tempting. I need to up my game, but not sure about doing it on my own.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> It wasn't leith. He was on the left side on a more gradual but longer stretch. Kingston does ring a bell but I cannot say for 100% it was there



Was it along the road at Wimbledon common?


----------



## lozcs (8 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Did anyone see the bloke holding a piece of cardboard with the words " Pain is weakness leaving the body" scrawled on it with black marker pen?


 
I saw that but last minute so only caught the first bit - asked guy in front who was laughing with his mate about it what it said... ;-)


----------



## lozcs (8 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> I saw that but last minute so only caught the first bit - asked guy in front who was laughing with his mate about it what it said... ;-)


 
Not exactly sure where it was but it was deffo on the left (I lost my mate just after Leith Hill and didn't see him for about 10 miles and was with my mate when we saw it if that helps! ;-)


----------



## Spally (8 Aug 2013)

Going to have to do the ride again now, this is going to bug me now lol
As every time someone mentions somewhere it rings a bell lol. All I know is it as defo within the last 25 miles


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Did anyone see the bloke holding a piece of cardboard with the words " Pain is weakness leaving the body" scrawled on it with black marker pen?


 
I like: "Sweat is just fat, crying"


----------



## lozcs (8 Aug 2013)

some really lovely pics on Flickr..

http://www.flickr.com//photos/tags/prudentialridelondonsurrey100/show/


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Aug 2013)

Got my email saying video is ready to download, but only got ipad with me, and I can't get it to work on here. Will have to wait til we get home to see if I can get it on the computer. 

We are in Glasgow for the Junior Track Cycling Championships. Was very exciting today and we saw a World Record being broken twice! Second time by the British Team Pursuit team.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

Guys,for those who are likely to be entering the ballot for next years RideLondon, I would try and agree a banding time for everyone to put down on their application to get the best chance of being grouped together as much as possible. I know from last years one its not exactly scientific (some put down faster time than I did, yet put in a later group) but it makes sense to at least try, if you want to be in a cyclechat group of course.

There may be different groups out of this, as Im sure the really fast members (those sub 5 hour monsters!) will probably want an earlier start again. But I'm thinking of putting 6hrs 30 down this time (as opposed to 8 hrs last time round).


----------



## Longshot (9 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Guys,for those who are likely to be entering the ballot for next years RideLondon, I would try and agree a banding time for everyone to put down on their application to get the best chance of being grouped together as much as possible. I know from last years one its not exactly scientific (some put down faster time than I did, yet put in a later group) but it makes sense to at least try, if you want to be in a cyclechat group of course.
> 
> There may be different groups out of this, as Im sure the really fast members (those sub 5 hour monsters!) will probably want an earlier start again. But I'm thinking of putting 6hrs 30 down this time (as opposed to 8 hrs last time round).


 

I'm happy to put down 6.30


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Aug 2013)

Good luck everybody in getting in in the ballot.


----------



## Norry1 (9 Aug 2013)

OK, so who is going to start the 2014 thread??


----------



## Kies (9 Aug 2013)

Are we all agreed with 6 hours 30 then ?


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Aug 2013)

I'm in with that.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

I would like to try and do it in under 6 next year, if I get in on the ballot. The chap I was riding with did it 6:01 and had I stayed with him (punctures notwithstanding) I reckon I could've done it in under 6.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (9 Aug 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I've put a brief write-up on my Blog if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://norryscyclingstuff.weebly.com/blog.html


 
Same wave as me, better time though, well done. However I reckon my 2 stop and an unscheduled pee stop due to the queue at the portaloo screwed my chances  (excuses, excuses). Really good account of the day too.


----------



## Longshot (9 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> I would like to try and do it in under 6 next year, if I get in on the ballot. The chap I was riding with did it 6:01 and had I stayed with him (punctures notwithstanding) I reckon I could've done it in under 6.


 

Putting 6.30 shouldn't stop you going faster if you wish - it just means we stand more chance of starting together.


----------



## Kies (9 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> I would like to try and do it in under 6 next year, if I get in on the ballot. The chap I was riding with did it 6:01 and had I stayed with him (punctures notwithstanding) I reckon I could've done it in under 6.



What was your average speed to get 6:30 ish for the whole ride? I can do 30 miles at an average of 17mph and that is riding alone


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> What was your average speed to get 6:30 ish for the whole ride? I can do 30 miles at an average of 17mph and that is riding alone


 

I didn't do it on 6.30ish, I had two punctures, I did it in 7.12 in the end, I got a bit despondent at having lost time fixing stuff, that I stopped and had a cup of tea at the village hall in Box Hill. My average speed would need to be 18.5 to get round in less than 6 hours.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

Longshot said:


> Putting 6.30 shouldn't stop you going faster if you wish - it just means we stand more chance of starting together.


 

Good point, I never thought of that.

Can't folk enter as a team?


----------



## zizou (9 Aug 2013)

At the Etape series of events you can enter a password so you can get allocated in the same wave as other enter the same password (and who are down for the same estimated time. Allows clubs to ride together if they choose, would be good if a similar feature was available on monday.

For this years event i knew 7 people who entered the ballot (all with the 5 hour estimated time), 2 of us got in but we were 90 minutes apart in terms of starting wave so didnt see each other before or during the ride which was a shame.


----------



## Spally (9 Aug 2013)

next year i'm going to hopefully get a later start again. part of the day for me was the crowd and if you go off to early i will miss that.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> At the Etape series of events you can enter a password so you can get allocated in the same wave as other enter the same password (and who are down for the same estimated time. Allows clubs to ride together if they choose, would be good if a similar feature was available on monday.
> 
> For this years event i knew 7 people who entered the ballot (all with the 5 hour estimated time), 2 of us got in but we were 90 minutes apart in terms of starting wave so didnt see each other before or during the ride which was a shame.


 
I think what happens is they look at everything from age to previous rides (during application it will ask you what rides you have done and in what time etc) not just the estimated time, to give people a slot.

It did seem a bit random to me, but there must be some system they are using.

It certainly wont guarantee getting in same group, but its one less thing against us.



Norry1 said:


> OK, so who is going to start the 2014 thread??


 
Just done.

We're moving boys and girls!


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Just done.
> 
> We're moving boys and girls!



I'm staying here, I'm still buzzing from Sunday. I don't like change. It's nice here. I'm staying.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2013)

Does anyone know what time the ballot opens tomorrow?


----------



## Kies (11 Aug 2013)

9am


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Most people most probably won't understand why I have the shirt there, but I will


 

There will hopefully be another one out there next year fingers crossed.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2013)

I can't beleive that ride was a week ago today. Where did the week go?


----------



## Kies (11 Aug 2013)

Alarm set !!


----------



## DaveyM (11 Aug 2013)

I am going to put in for the ballot for next year 
6.5 hours seems a bit fast (15 and a bit mph)
But I suppose by next year it will be possible

Good luck with the ballot everyone


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Aug 2013)

It's not about how fast you can do it, it's so you can cycle with others from here. I guarantee in a group you will speed up by a couple of mph for free.


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Aug 2013)

I've been told the 2014 ballot opens at 00:01. In about 17 minutes.


----------



## bianchi1 (11 Aug 2013)

Apparently, according to my brother, if you all want to cycle together and get the same time just arrange to meet in the neutralised zone after the start. The timing chips don't start until after the first 2 k (ish).


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Aug 2013)

I thought that might be an option but you wouldn't want to be waiting for more than 20 mins or so.


----------



## Mackem (12 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I've been told the 2014 ballot opens at 00:01. In about 17 minutes.


Well it's open now but it is asking for an access code ?!


----------



## bianchi1 (12 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I thought that might be an option but you wouldn't want to be waiting for more than 20 mins or so.



My brother was amongst loads of people at the start that did exactly that. Club members who had different start times etc. It worked well for my bro who tagged of with a fast group who all met up in the zone and managed a 4 hour 30.


----------



## lozcs (12 Aug 2013)

Entered!

Fingers crossed....


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Aug 2013)

My entry is in  I hope I get a ballot place. If not I have applied to ride for Beating Bowel Cancer again


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Aug 2013)

Mackem said:


> Well it's open now but it is asking for an access code ?!


It's working now


----------



## Mackem (12 Aug 2013)

Yes, entered now thanks. for the first few minutes it routed you to http://bit.ly/17hOUrN


----------



## Speedball (12 Aug 2013)

Entered again, fingers crossed.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2013)

I've entered. Fingers crossed for this one as I've missed out on all the last three ballots I've entered for running events.

Did anyone donate their entry fee? I always wonder if it gives you a better change but at the moment I can't afford to possibly just give away £48.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Aug 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I am going to put in for the ballot for next year
> 6.5 hours seems a bit fast (15 and a bit mph)
> But I suppose by next year it will be possible
> 
> Good luck with the ballot everyone



Good luck everybody - is it full yet?


----------



## Kies (12 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> I've entered. Fingers crossed for this one as I've missed out on all the last three ballots I've entered for running events.
> 
> Did anyone donate their entry fee? I always wonder if it gives you a better change but at the moment I can't afford to possibly just give away £48.


 


i have - need a reflective jersey anyway


----------



## fabregas485 (12 Aug 2013)

To think I could have entered when I was still awake early today.


----------



## vickster (12 Aug 2013)

I just entered, no issues at all with the site


----------



## lozcs (12 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Did anyone donate their entry fee? I always wonder if it gives you a better change but at the moment I can't afford to possibly just give away £48.



If you donate your fee and are unsuccessful in the ballot there is a second draw so yep, there is a better chance... I didn't!


----------



## Longshot (12 Aug 2013)

There's a new thread for the 2014 event here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2014-anyone.137105/post-2593576


----------



## Stedman (12 Aug 2013)

Ballot in. Gone for a 4:40 - 4:49 seeding as I managed a 4:44 time.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

Can we use the other thread now please guys, don't want two threads running at the same time


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> It's working now


phil - do ever ride down in the gwent area, ebbw vale or tredegar, we could meet up for a chat and training ride one weekend


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Aug 2013)

Did any one watch the Cycle Show on tv? Was there any coverage of us normal folks?


----------



## Nomadski (14 Aug 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs head over here - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2014-anyone.137105/post-2594275

I missed the show unfortunately, shame as they were reviewing the day.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2013)

Entered the ballot, on the off chance...


----------



## Moda (14 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Did anyone donate their entry fee? I always wonder if it gives you a better change but at the moment I can't afford to possibly just give away £48.



Entered on Monday and am a bit miffed that I won't find out if I'm in or out till February. 

I'm sure they'd like people to think they'd have a better chance if they donated the entry fee but I believe there are legal implication if by doing so you got a place or preferential treatment. Might be wrong though.

I could afford to donate but haven't as there are other charities I'd prefer to donate any spare cash to.

Anyway good luck to all!


----------



## Spally (24 Aug 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but just got my backside in gear and got my photos/videos. Did anyone else have problems sharing the video? If so what did you do to rectify it? 

Cheer


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 Aug 2013)

Spally said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but just got my backside in gear and got my photos/videos. Did anyone else have problems sharing the video? If so what did you do to rectify it?
> 
> Cheer



I uploaded mine to youtube. Works a treat

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=HKA6DzN-DZo


----------



## Moda (18 Sep 2013)

Just tidying up my emails and whist reading the ballot entry confirmation I noticed " You will know if you got into this exciting new event early February 2014 by magazine...."

What is this magazine they speak of? Not sure I want my details in it!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Sep 2013)

Don't worry, they send magazines to those successful in the ballot. It doesn't have your details in it, just your name and address on the envelope!


----------



## benb (13 Nov 2013)

Just realised that I never got around to sharing my offical photos from this.
Here you are, for your viewing pleasure: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151686405486852.1073741839.704211851&type=1&l=f8a432b022


----------

